# 2021 Surprise Swap



## clieb91

Calling All LumberJocks
It's time again for another swap. The last swap of 2020 is coming to an end and we are looking ahead to 2021 and decided to start it off with a Surprise. This time around I have decided that I would take the reins and herd the cats. In regular standing, I have completely ripped off the theme intro, rules, etc. format from the previous swaps. I would hate to break tradition here.
The theme for this swap is a SURPRISE! No, the theme isn't a surprise the theme is a surprise….we could go on all day about that. You can make ANYTHING YOU WANT. I was going to limit the size but that's just going to hinder one's imagination.
A Note: This is in no way officially sponsored by, run by, or otherwise tied to "LumberJocks" as a company or organization, or to any of the parent or sibling holdings thereof. It is simply run by those of us who participate on LumberJocks.
Basic Details
If you have not participated in one of our LumberJocks Shop Made Swaps before, Welcome! It's relatively simple; each participant makes their swap item(s) and will get a name and address via e-mail a few weeks before the shipping deadline to where they will be mailing their entry. Postage is to be paid by the sender. The LumberJock who you're shipping to, as well as the one who is shipping to you, will be completely random. Unless there are special circumstances - like the need for international shipping - I will not influence who anyone is paired with. The swaps are a great way for anyone to learn little bit more or refine a skill that they already have and share it with your fellow LumberJocks. 
Rules for this swap
- Teaser shots are allowed, but please do not post full in-progress or finished pictures until after the reveal date. Remember we want everyone to be surprised when they receive their package!
- A progress pic (sent to me) will be required NO LATER THAN the due date listed near the end of this post. The progress pic needs to show that you've put sufficient time and work into the project to be able to complete it by the ship date. I know things come up so if you don't have a progress pic by the required date but are confident you'll still be able to complete your tool(s) by the ship date, just e-mail me BEFORE the progress pic due date and we'll make arrangements. Anyone who doesn't e-mail me a progress pic or let me know why they haven't by 11:59 pm EST on the due date WILL BE DROPPED from the list of participants.
-Participation or at least checking in at the thread is a must is helps to let us know that things are happening and progress is being made and most of the time it is just fun. I would ask that participants at least check in once a week and just say something, for all I care it could be "something" just keep the thread family friendly and relatable to all.

To start off the year of swaps you can make ANYTHING YOU WANT as long as it fits in Santa's gift sack which has no limits. I was going to limit the size but that's just going to hinder one's imagination, so anything you wish to make and send off to some random person in some other part of the country or world is fair game. Bonus Items are completely optional and are not in any way required or expected. In past swaps, some folks include an extra "goody" along with their swap items. Bonus items do not have to be related to the swap theme, or even woodworking for that matter. If you like to turn pens and want to throw one in the box, great. Maybe you brew your own beer and want to send your recipient a bottle or twelve, go for it! Nobody's expecting anything other than swap items though, so don't feel any obligation whatsoever to add anything extra. It's just something that I think has kind of evolved in past swaps so I wanted to address it up front.
How to sign up
Post below letting me know that you are in and then send an e-mail (LJSwap2021 at gmail.com) containing ALL of the following information:
- LumberJocks Username
- Real Name
- Email address
- Shipping Address, including country
- Phone Number (USA - optional /International - A MUST)
- Let me know if you are not willing to ship internationally (so I can make sure I pair any non-US participants accordingly)
I won't send a confirmation e-mail but will be keeping a list of confirmed participants below that I will update daily (weekdays). If you don't see your name on the list within a day or two of e-mailing me, shoot me another e-mail or PM so I don't miss anybody.
Progress pictures will also be sent to the above e-mail address no later than the due date given below.
Your recipient's name and address will be sent to you from the same e-mail address so make sure it's not caught by your spam filter.
Important dates
In order to participate, you need to adhere to the dates below. Failure to do so will result in you getting dropped from the swap. If you can't make one of the dates, please make sure to notify me immediately
- REGISTER FOR SWAP : Friday January 15, 2021 (lots of time to figure out if you can handle the work load)
- PROGRESS PICTURE :Friday February 12, 2021by 11:59 PM EST
- SHIP DATE : Monday March 15, 2021
- REVEAL DATE : Monday March 22, 2021. No final pics until this date. Let the recipient post a pic or two before the sender posts their "formal" pics and project entry.
Other Stuff:
When you post your projects, use the tag "2021surpriseswap" so we can all easily find the projects in one spot.
This is a collaborative learning experience for all of us so make use of this forum thread to share knowledge and ideas as well asking questions and getting advice. These swaps are about the journey more so than the destination!
(Thanks to Ripthorn and then Mark Kronell and then Mosquito and then HokieKen - much of the verbiage (including this) Dave KellyCrafts was plagiarized from their posts on the previous swaps)
(Unless there is a shipping SNAFU - then please wait for your recipient to get it and post a few pics)

Looking forward to a fun and exciting way to start the new year.

*Participants *
clieb91 *P S R*
craftersdaughter *P S R *
DavePolaschek *P S R*
Keebler1 *P S R*
Woodmaster1 *P S R *
BigShooter *P S R*
ColoradoMtn *P S R*
drsurfrat *P S R*
hairy *P S R*
stripit * P S *
Tom Regnier *P S R*
MikeACG * P S R*
EarlS *P S R *
Grained * P S R*
OzarkSawdust *P S R*
Recycle1943 *P S*


----------



## mistermoe

For those of you who have never done a swap, I highly recommend it. I just completed my first one, and it was a hoot. With the project being ANYTHING YOU WANT this is your time to join. Just do it, you won't regret it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm in. Time to start figuring out how to build the idea that's forming in my brain.


----------



## Keebler1

Im in


----------



## Woodmaster1

Sounds great I'm in as well. An email will be sent soon.


----------



## EarlS

The dog woke me up this morning at 4:00 AM and I couldn't go back to sleep because I started sorting thru ideas. Once I get a couple that survive the light of day I'll send you my info.


----------



## BigShooter

In for my first one! Can't wait


----------



## stripit

This will be my 2nd one. I'm in.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl just give in and send your registration email now. You know youll wind up doing it anyways


----------



## Lazyman

> I'm in. Time to start figuring out how to build the idea that's forming in my brain.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


So it won't be a Jefferson bookcase?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> So it won t be a Jefferson bookcase?


Wouldn't *THAT* be a surprise!

That probably won't be my main item, but maybe I'll package whatever else gets built inside a Jefferson bookcase for shipping.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

If another L.J. living in Europe joins, I will too.


----------



## clieb91

What a turn out considering I hadn't even posted over on the thread yet. Awesome, going to get the emails this evening and get everything updated.

Brian, I'll keep you posted would be great to have you on board.

CtL


----------



## BigShooter

A newbie question, I take it we don't plan the project specifically for the recipient since we don't get the names until closer to shipping?


----------



## clieb91

BigShooter, 
Correct though once you have a name you can adjust or personalize if wished.

CtL


----------



## Lazyman

> So it won t be a Jefferson bookcase?
> 
> Wouldn't *THAT* be a surprise!
> 
> That probably won't be my main item, but maybe I'll package whatever else gets built inside a Jefferson bookcase for shipping.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I know, A Jefferson sandpaper storage rack. ;-) If you aren't already, you are going to be sick of Jefferson bookshelves by the time you are done.

For anyone who doesn't know what were talking about, check out Dave's blogs. I think that he only has a couple dozen books shelves to go.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nathan, it helps that I'm doing other projects along the way. Picture frames, gift boxes, shop furniture… plus I've got 7 drawers to make for my boring tools till, and then about 50 drawers for the hardware cabinet I want to build.

One of the hardest things right now is getting utility wood for drawer sides. I ordered a bunch of 1/4 poplar over a month ago, and haven't see it yet. Probably should start bugging the vendor about that. But here in NM, poplar is almost as expensive as oak. And birch and sycamore just aren't to be found. When things get less plague-y out there, I'll probably be making a trip back to the Midwest just to haul a pickup full of lumber back here.


----------



## ColoradoMtn

Look forward to joining in! 
The posts from prior mallet swaps are fascinating. 
Thanks and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Following quietly!


----------



## Lazyman

> I ordered a bunch of 1/4 poplar over a month ago, and haven't see it yet. Probably should start bugging the vendor about that.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Have you checked HD or Lowe's? Our local ones both have a decent selection in thicknesses of 1/4", 1/2" and 3/4" in various lengths and widths. I just checked one of the Lowe's in Santa Fe online and it says that they have it in stock and HD will often ship to the store for free.


----------



## DavePolaschek

HD will probably be forced to close for having too many Rapid Responses (employee with COVID, NM does contact tracing on all employees. Four rapid responses in two weeks, and the business has to close for two weeks). Plus, I'm done with seeing them claim to have something in the store, then going there to find out they don't actually have it.

Lowe's might be a possibility, but with 0 hospital beds available in New Mexico (there was one in Las Vegas two days ago, but it's full now), we're trying not to go out unless we absolutely must.


----------



## clieb91

ColoradoMtn, Welcome aboard.

John, sure your not going to join in?

CtL


----------



## EarlS

> Earl just give in and send your registration email now. You know youll wind up doing it anyways
> 
> - Keebler1


My indecision is kind of a teaser. I'm fairly certain there won't be a complimentary dice mallet since the only one left is a reject. I managed to drill a pip hole in the wrong spot.

I do have a bunch of exotic woods that are begging for a project. Hmmmm???


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'm fairly certain there won't be a complimentary dice mallet since the only one left is a reject. I managed to drill a pip hole in the wrong spot.


It's a loaded dice mallet! In some games that's the best kind.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> My indecision is kind of a teaser. I m fairly certain there won t be a complimentary dice mallet since the only one left is a reject. I managed to drill a pip hole in the wrong spot.
> 
> - EarlS


I'm the proud owner of two now. A matched set! )))


----------



## duckmilk

> I m fairly certain there won t be a complimentary dice mallet since the only one left is a reject. I managed to drill a pip hole in the wrong spot.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl, you sent me two. I could send one back to you and you would be done!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have one dice mallet in two pieces. Lol

Sorry, had to throw that jab in there Earl. I'm just not a nice guy.


----------



## EarlS

Dave K - the one I sent you was a just a prototype for the metal version you sent me last fall. Of course, the one you made will likely be around long after the one I made is dust.

back


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, the knife swap is almost wrapped up. Got a month and a half before signups are done here, so we've got plenty of time for the usual nonsense. In between building bookcases today, I sliced up some juniper from one of the trees in our yard. It had a bark inclusion running almost right down the middle of the branch, so I slapped some blue tape on one side of it, and then filled it with epoxy with some powdered turquoise mixed in. I'll hopefully find something worth posting a picture of tomorrow once it's had a chance to cure…


----------



## clieb91

Look forward to seeing how that turns out Dave. I spent much of the day preparing blanks for Christmas gifts, after which my wife came home with wish lists from my nieces. Back to the drawing board.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Chris just tell your wife your nieces get whatever you make them they shouldve asked for something sooner


----------



## clieb91

Keebler they will still get what I was planning but more than likely will get something that they asked for as well. They're both just starting out on their own and they're our favorites of the 11 nieces and nephews.

CtL


----------



## mikeacg

I am not joining this swap… I am not joining this swap… I am not joining this swap… I am not joining this swap… I am not joining this swap… I am not joining this swap… I am not joining this swap… I am not joining this swap…

...yet!


----------



## clieb91

Okay Mike, You have plenty of time and we know you will. 

Woke up my usual time and got in the shop this morning to do some glue ups of stuff started yesterday.










Sophia will be painting the snowmen for gifts for friends and family a number of other turning kits including some new ones that I am looking forward to playing with.

Now it is off to decorate for Christmas! A few of the neighbors are already done.

CtL


----------



## EarlS

Chris - I'm in the same boat.

I'm still working on the bluetooth speaker I "gave" my wife last Christmas. At this point I'm claiming that the speakers were the gift last year. This year's gift is the retro radio with the speakers mounted in it. She isn't buying my logic. Instead, she wants cabinets for the laundry room for Christmas this year.

My youngest daughter asked for a knock down desk, bed frame, and night stand for the apartment she is moving into for the spring semester.


----------



## GrantA

Seeing how I'll be making an assortment of random stuff for the new shop, prototypes are a necessity. I'm in 

I got up at 4:30 this morning to clean the green egg and put a couple Boston butts on, only to find out it was flooding :-(
About to get at it now and will have to do a turbo cook with it. Oh well. It'll still be good


----------



## DavePolaschek

Chris, we had record warm temps here the week of the 14-21st, so a lot of Christmas decorations went up during the 70 degree weather. My sweetie and I decided we're not going to partake this year, though. If we find a bunch of farolitos on sale in January, we might buy those for next year, but I pointed out that we really didn't want to guide baby Jeebus to our house anyhow. We don't like babies.

Anyone have any slick ideas how to mass-produce some bowties like this:










I want the grain running the long way (top to bottom in this picture) and they want to be about 1/4" thick, with the sides being about an inch long. I need to make a gross or two of them. Chris' photo reminded me I need to get those going faster…


----------



## GrantA

Use the thickest lumber you can Dave, cut your bevels then resaw


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's the direction I've been heading, Grant. I've been thinking with thick rift-sawn lumber (at least 8/4, but 10/4 would be better), I could run the pieces across the board, hand-plane the bevels fairly easily, and then resaw them on the bandsaw and end up with quartersawn pieces. Just have to find the right couple boards to do that with…

With a 10" wide board, I could probably get 20-some pieces out of one chunk of 3" long 10/4 board…


----------



## Lazyman

That would be short work on a CNC Dave but it'll take some electrons.

BTW, Ricky Bobby likes baby Jeebus the best.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Nathan. I've pondered that, but if I'm going to buy a CNC, I'll need a bigger shop.

I did think briefly about making something like a mortise cutter on a big-ass lever, and guillotining them out, but I spent about an hour last night not sleeping as I imagined all the ways that could go horribly awry…


----------



## GrantA

I think the whole thing would take about 15 min on the bandsaw


----------



## DavePolaschek

To do two gross of them, Grant? Even with everything as tuned up as I can get it on my bandsaw, with a 1/2" resaw blade, I can't cut repeatable straight lines without leaving at least 1/16 around them, and then sanding or planing down to the line. And here going to need to be glued up to form a panel, so I need them to all be pretty much identical. If not, I'll have gaps everywhere, and it'll look like ass.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

how many is a gross ? could you use a inlay router bit kit ? :<)))

*THIS*


----------



## DavePolaschek

A dozen dozen in a gross, Tony. I need between 200 and 300 of them, I figure.


----------



## GrantA

OK an hour for a gross. Assuming they don't all have to be identical. I'd cut the waists, then the ends, then use a fence (if you don't have a fence clamp a straight edge, accounting for drift). You'll have saw marks but no need for any more work before glue-up


----------



## DavePolaschek

They all need to be identical. Imagine trying to tile a floor with tiles that aren't all the same size.

Half of them get oriented rotated by 90 degrees, so the angles need to match pretty closely, and the length of the sides need to be within probably a 64th. I plan to touch them all up with a knife or sandpaper as I'm assembling to make them fit exactly.

Edited to add: here are three pieces that aren't "close enough" because I cut on the wrong side of the line.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

How big is each one? A router template with a trace bit would do it easy. Also the origin would accomplish this, it would take awhile though.


----------



## DavePolaschek

The sides are about an inch, Dave.

I think I might have figured a way to do it, but I'm going to need to get my JointMaker Pro working again. It's still in pieces since it broke and I had to contact BCT for parts. And I might need to make the parts *smaller* to make them easier to cut with that.

I did get my juniper with the turquoise fill cleaned up. Not sure what I'll use it for yet, but it's kinda pretty.


----------



## GrantA

Ahh I thought you had a lot of splits to use bowties on. Gotcha. I'd still use a bandsaw with a jig that uses the miter slot. Or a jig attached to a miter gauge. Push/pull/flip/repeat


----------



## clieb91

Dave, Cool look on the Juniper. The other project looks like it will be interesting once figured out sounds liek you need closer to 2 gross. Probably can't get the correct angle on a table saw. as in use long think stock and run it through before slicing off each one.

CtL


----------



## mikeacg

Dave,

1/4" thick? A laser would make quick work of them with almost no waste - but you wouldn't have the grain running in the right direction on half of them! Are you trying to create a woven texture?

Mike


----------



## Keebler1

Dave P sounds to me like you need to get Dave Kelley to use his origin to make you a couple of templates then get you a router and flush trim bit


----------



## DavePolaschek

Mike, they could even be 3/16 or maybe an eighth. It's not going to be structural, just needs to support its own weight after I put a couple holes in each bowtie. I'm looking to make a panel with at least a couple different woods, with alternating grain (for looks, not strength). Like a mashrabiya screen.

I found all the pieces-parts for the JMP, so some day this week I'll get that reassembled and see if I can use it to cut a row of bow ties at once. If so, I can maybe use that to slice them apart, too. Heck, I could even slice them apart using a backsaw if I can get the shape cut right, and if I do a whole stack of them at once, I can use a plane to get exactly to the line and maybe only spoil the end grain on one or two on each end of the stack.

Chris, the juniper is definitely pretty looking. I need to figure out if there's something I can do with it. At a minimum, it could make a decorative panel in a box, but they're little trees, so I'm not going to have any big pieces.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave P, cnc all the way. The wood might cost you more than my labor. 
The inside corners would have a slight radius but…


----------



## clieb91

Dave might make a cool box lid or inset of one.

Looks like I am going to be making a few boxes for Christmas for my Godsons. Just trying to figure out what type of box I want to make them. They are both a bit young but need something for their homeschool desk to keep things in. May have to go do some wood shopping tomorrow, Darn!

Course also need to finish the Christmas lights as well.

CtL


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The puzzle boxes I made were pretty awesome Chris. I did it for the last beer swap. I would link it but I'm at a wedding on my phone.

Great for kids, my wife wants me to make more for presents to our family.


----------



## Lazyman

Now that I see what you are doing Dave, the problem with using a template and router or a CNC for that matter for those bow ties is that the inside corners (C & G in your diagram) will actually be round instead of a sharp angle so you would have to make A & E have the same radius as your router bit. Laser cutter would give you sharp corners.

If you want the sharp angle, I would probably explore making a table saw sled that holds rectangular slices vertically and tilt the blade to cut the bevels. You would have to have the blade height pretty precise to get a nice clean interior corner. You could even clamp or double side tape a bunch of them into a stack and cut multiple ties at once for mass production. If it would be okay to have end grain on the face, the bevels could be cut out of a 4×5 and then sliced off whatever thickness you want.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nathan, I prefer the angle to rounded corners, and the JointMaker Pro should be able to handle that with a tilted blade. I'm going to see if I can find a 10/4 board or two at the lumber yard when I'm picking up more pine for my bookcases tomorrow. I know they had some thick walnut last time I was there. We'll see.

Yeah, Chris. I'm thinking inset panels or lids on small boxes, but for now they'll probably just join the "small but interesting" pile in the shop that I dig through when I'm making a gift box or other small thing. I think I can do a better job filling the cracks next time too. I'll be experimenting more…


----------



## Keebler1

Dang wish there was a decent lumberyard near me open on weekends. Only have one place i can go to get hardwoods on weekends that i know of


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oops. Monday, not tomorrow. Holiday weekends shouldn't confuse me as much now that I'm retired, but I've been thinking it's Sunday all day.


----------



## Lazyman

Keebler, both Rockler and Woodcraft have hardwoods and under normal times at least (I would call first) they are usually open on the weekend, though unless it is one that is on sale, they can be a little pricey. Not really a lumber yard but they have sort of the usual hardwoods and some exotics in stock.

Dave, I checked out the Jointmaker. That's a cool device, though not exactly a mass production tool for making dozens of bow ties. How hard is it to set a maximum depth of cut for repeatability and what is the maximum?


----------



## EarlS

Dave - did you consider making the bowties from 4 separate pieces? Looking at your picture, I see 4 sections that can be glued together and you could also set the grain for each group of them. Heck, you could make the sections with hand tools and then bandsaw them like Grant mentioned.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nathan, the maximum depth is a little over an inch. There's a depth stop on the mechanism that raises the blade. The way I had mine set up, I was raising the blade about a sixteenth every time moving the wood back and forth over the blade, but I think it would probably be easy to get 1/32" accuracy on the depth of cut with a little tweaking. Maybe even a sixty-fourth. The big constraint is that the blade is sloped, so the steeper the slope on the blade (and thus the quicker cutting), the less accuracy / repeatability on the maximum depth.

The nice thing is that the angle of the blade to the bed can be controlled pretty accurately. And the angle of the piece of wood to the blade is controlled by the fence. My fence is an ipe 2×4 after the factory one cracked due to a check in the wood, which gives me a lot better repeatability for angling the wood.

I cut six or seven dozen pieces of wood with it to make the herringbone box top which took a while, but once the machine is set up, you've got very good repeatability. So I've got that going for me.

I just have been kinda hating on it since the plastic gears stripped because the blade jammed because I kinked it because it looked like it was securely bolted in but wasn't. And once I got the replacement parts from BCT / Harvey, I haven't needed to use it, so I haven't bothered putting it back together.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, I'm going to be drilling holes in them too, so I didn't want to do a glue-up to make the bowties. I think the look that's in my brain will look better without seams.

Something like:










I'm probably going to need to drill the holes before cutting out the pieces, but that's what prototyping is for, I guess.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Earl, I'm going to be drilling holes in them too, so I didn't want to do a glue-up to make the bowties. I think the look that's in my brain will look better without seams.
> 
> Something like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to need to drill the holes before cutting out the pieces, but that's what prototyping is for, I guess.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, that looks like one of those things that seem easy to make until you start cutting and drilling. Getting each one identical is going to be rough.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Jeff. But that's going to be part of the fun. The holes can wander a bit with no problems, plus I'll build a jig to hold them for my post drill.

If I can get the outsides close, I won't mind doing a little hand-fitting with a block plane before the glue-ups. That's another thing I've been pondering, whether I can get clever and glue them up with square sides (for easier clamping) and then trim later, but I don't think so.

It might be 2022 before I finish this project, but I'm having fun with the design ideas. And when I do get it finished, it'll be a unique bit of furniture, if only because nobody else is crazy enough to make something like this. ;-)

In other news, I got my set of Torx drivers from Dan at Grace this morning (yesterday's mail, but I don't like walking to the mailbox in the dark). I think I've now got all the screwdrivers I need, at least until someone invents a new kind.


----------



## clieb91

Nice organization of those Dave. Like that you have them broken down by type as well.

CtL


----------



## GrantA

Dave is your grid 1/4"?


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, A little trick I learned with French cleats. I was having a problem where I would occasionally knock one off the wall when bumping it from below. What I did was put the pad at the bottom that sits against the wall about an inch below the bottom of the cleat on the wall-low enough that the cleat can easily slide on without the pad getting in the way. Then once it is in place, I slide a piece of wood between the bottom of the cleat and the pad to prevent it from coming off the cleat. You can do that even with your lower pads. It will just take a larger piece to slide in there.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> In other news, I got my set of Torx drivers from Dan at Grace this morning (yesterday's mail, but I don't like walking to the mailbox in the dark). I think I've now got all the screwdrivers I need, at least until *someone invents a new kind.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


watch for the Arthur head it corresponds with the A hole :<)))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Grant. Unless I have to make them smaller, but I'm assuming a grid square is 1/4 inch for now.

Nathan, I've seen that, but I haven't had any problems with knocking things off the wall yet, except for my one cup-holder that doesn't have a lower pad. A can of beer with a coozie on it sticks just enough when taking it out that sometimes the cup holder ends up coming with the beer. And then I say, "D'Ohh!" And figure it's about time to call it a day and concentrate on beer-drinking instead of playing with sharp things.

I'll keep that in mind, Tony. ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> In other news, I got my set of Torx drivers from Dan at Grace this morning (yesterday's mail, but I don't like walking to the mailbox in the dark). I think I've now got all the screwdrivers I need, at least until someone invents a new kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Or someone runs another screwdriver swap. ))


----------



## HokieKen

Whew! Just found this thread and caught up  It's looking doubtful for me being able to play but I'll decide for sure after Christmas…


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny you have to play cant sit out 2 swaps in a row


----------



## bndawgs

Alright, how do I get this piece out? There's not enough to grab it with pliers. Do I have to drill it out?


----------



## HokieKen

Drill it and use an easy out Steve. If you don't have any, the Harbor Freight set will work for a bolt or two. Just don't expect them to last forever…

Or, if it's not stuck too bad, you can just take a dremel with a cutoff wheel and cut a slot in the end of it and back it out with a flat head screwdriver.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny you have to play cant sit out 2 swaps in a row
> 
> - Keebler1


Challenge accepted.


----------



## Keebler1

They make screw extractor sets where you drill out the center and put the extractor in the hole to remove. They can be a little finnicky. Hopefully the part isnt extremely tight and its just metal fatigue that caused this.


----------



## bndawgs

Kenny for the win.










I had just enough of a wheel to get a notch in there. I need to order more discs.


----------



## Keebler1

Now that you told Kenny he won he will be expecting a gift


----------



## bndawgs

Well, he can take the rest of the day off.

Of course now I need to figure out how to resaw some wood.

Sometimes wood working is such a hassle.


----------



## Keebler1

You could go by hardware store and buy a bolt till you can get a replacement part. Would be a pain to lock down but at least you know what size and thread to get now


----------



## bndawgs

That's a good idea. I might get one for now till rikon sends me a new one.

In the meantime, I may just cheat and use the table saw.


----------



## bndawgs

Got a piece of 1/4" solid wood that has a slight bow to it. Do you guys think I could get away with using it for the bottom of an box? I was thinking about wetting it, then stack it on a flat surface over night to see what that would do


----------



## clieb91

Kenny, glad you made it over here. Sure you can find some time somewhere in the next 3 months to make something. 

Steve glad to see you were able to get that fixed. Never tried that trick with the wood, sounds like it could work.

CtL


----------



## bndawgs

Guess I should have given more details. Here's the box. The bottom is floating in a groove around the bottom.










1/4" bottom with 1/2" sides. Just not sure if the sides are stiff enough to keep the twist out of the bottom.


----------



## duckmilk

Steve, if you do that, clamp it to something that will provide a slight twist in the opposite direction and let it dry with air exposure on both sides. When it dries and you take the pressure off, it will rebound to some extent but should be straighter.
I've done some wood bending on a small scale in the past and the wood always tries to rebound to the original shape somewhat. So I always over bend it to compensate.


----------



## Lazyman

I would try heat before moisture when bending thin stock. The problem with moisture is that you could make it worse. Look at the bending irons that luthier's use. You can sometimes use a blow dryer or heat gun but there are a bunch of YouTube videos of guys DIY ones made with a light bulb or propane torch and a pipe. I've even used my daughters curling iron.

On the other hand if the bow isn't too bad you may be able to simply let the joinery pull it into line.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Steve, if it's not bad, just hand plane it a little to take off the high spots and drop it into the groove and let the joinery straighten it. I do that all the time with quarter-inch stock. Nobody will be able to tell if you planed it down to 3/16 to make it flatter.

If it's seriously curved, use heat or steam rather than just water. If it's kiln-dried lumber, that probably won't work well, but it's better than throwing it in the fireplace.


----------



## bndawgs

Almost an 1/8" twist over 12.5".



















I should probably just use some plywood. But I'm trying not to go get any. Lol


----------



## jeffswildwood

Spent today working on a small box for a small post office door. Simple project. I've done many. Should only take about two hours. But I wanted mitered corners. This means the 45 degree angle. *My arch enemy, the damned 45!* Forgive the language please. I began wood work seriously 15 years ago. Made hundreds of projects, with and without angles yet when I have to use a 45, a chill runs up my spine, will it work out or will it be a mess. I insure stock is square before I cut, make sure blade is set with wixie and a drafting square. Make sure table saw guide is straight and true and square but then it happens, way off. Sometimes it's the angle other times it looks like I cut a curve with a table saw. Sometimes I even change project plans because of fear of the 45. Other times I set up and hit it. Perfect on the first try! I have *got* to come up with a way to do fast reliable 45's. Maybe a sled or something. *Sorry for the rant guys*, just upset spending all day on a two hour project that is going to have to be thrown away and started over. *Without a 45!* :-(((


----------



## DavePolaschek

Steve, I would glue that up, then make the box square with a block plane. But I'm kind of a hack some times.

Jeff, I make 45s by cutting them close (and long) with a saw, then get them right on the nuts with my miter jack and a plane. Sorry for the troubles.


----------



## HokieKen

Dead 45s right off the table saw are tough to do jeff. A manual miter saw would be a better bet. I'm not sure I can get tight 45s without using a plane of some type. Which is why I simply don't use 45s ;-) Believe it or not, hand cutting dovetails is actually easier if you ask me.


----------



## Lazyman

So the warped bottom is causing that, Steve?

Most of the time when I have problems with 45s off the table saw, it turns out that the insert plate wasn't level or the board wasn't perfectly flat on the table for whatever reason. Having some play in the miter gauge can also cause problems.


----------



## bndawgs

> So the warped bottom is causing that, Steve?
> 
> Most of the time when I have problems with 45s off the table saw, it turns out that the insert plate wasn t level or the board wasn t perfectly flat on the table for whatever reason. Having some play in the miter gauge can also cause problems.
> 
> - Lazyman


Yeah, the panel has a pretty good twist to it. I tried to plane it down, but still warped. Luckily, I found another piece that's in better shape. Will work on the lid and handle tomorrow. But some good recommendations from you guys for the future.


----------



## GrantA

Jeff are we talking long miters where you have to use the fence or ends using the miter gauge? Something is off in your setup. Let's get it sorted out! 
If its end grain I'd put money on the stock shifting slightly on the miter gauge. The solution is either a sled with a hold down or clamping the stock to the miter fence. Also make sure the miter fence isn't flexing. Push the stock at the miter bar not off to one side, that puts a lot of leverage on the miter gauge adjustment bolt. Assuming you're not using an incra gauge. You can also put some adhesive sandpaper on the miter fence to grip the stock. 
Any of this seem helpful? There's a light at the end of this tunnel, somewhere hehe


----------



## Keebler1

Need to rip a 30 deg mitre in 6 inch long pieces. How would I do that on a tablesaw as the blade only tilts to 45deg?


----------



## GrantA

You're in luck Keebler, 30 is less than 45  
Are you wanting 60°? Run them vertically. You might need a temporary tall fence aka piece of Mdf etc clamped on for support. Only raise the blade enough for the job. Be safe and think it through


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff are we talking long miters where you have to use the fence or ends using the miter gauge? Something is off in your setup. Let s get it sorted out!
> If its end grain I d put money on the stock shifting slightly on the miter gauge. The solution is either a sled with a hold down or clamping the stock to the miter fence. Also make sure the miter fence isn t flexing. Push the stock at the miter bar not off to one side, that puts a lot of leverage on the miter gauge adjustment bolt. Assuming you re not using an incra gauge. You can also put some adhesive sandpaper on the miter fence to grip the stock.
> Any of this seem helpful? There s a light at the end of this tunnel, somewhere hehe
> 
> - GrantA


Thanks Grant. I've give all of these a lot of thought over time. I put a lot of blame on my fence. It's hollow and putting pressure on it may make a give. I was cutting along end grain so I may have pressured it to keep it from shifting. I only have a cheap skil tablesaw. Also, stock may have a part in it. I try to use flat wood but sometimes it may be a bit off. I need to make a sled dedicated to 45's. Strange part if sometimes I cut them and every cut is perfect. Good day vs. bad day?


----------



## Keebler1

Grant making a hexagon. 60 deg is the total angle so I would need to cut each piece to 30. Will look at pytting edge down and running it through that way. Or I can always change my design. Thanks Grant


----------



## GrantA

You can just lay the board flat and cut 30 Keebler. It's even easier than cranking the saw to 45. I hate cranking to 45. Hey there's a great use for my little tablesaw just keep it set to 45!

Jeff you are talking about the miter gauge fence correct? Not the rip fence? It's amazing how easily you can tweak it a bit by pushing in a different spot. Repeatability is key not fancy equipment


----------



## Lazyman

It sounds like you are making staves for hexagonal vessel? Tilt the blade to 30° and just put inside of the stave down on the table, assuming that blade is tilted away from the fence.


----------



## bndawgs

Sounds like Keebler is going to be on the lookout for a ringmaster.


----------



## Keebler1

Neat tool Steve but not exactly what I had in mind. Didnt even know about it. It peaked my interest but I dont see me using it more than once unless the bowls were easy to sell which I doubt they would be.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave P better stock up on food.


----------



## Lazyman

> Neat tool Steve but not exactly what I had in mind. Didnt even know about it. It peaked my interest but I dont see me using it more than once unless the bowls were easy to sell which I doubt they would be.
> 
> - Keebler1


You can do some pretty cool stuff with Ringmaster. I bought mine used and for less than half what they go for new. Mine is one that you mount on the lathe rather than a standalone unit. 



This last one was actually made before I had a Ringmaster but would have been much easier with one:


Even better examples here.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave P better stock up on food.


You mean you think we haven't?

Milk and eggs and fresh produce get tricky, but we could probably go a month without too much trouble. I grew up on a farm where we could get snowed in for a week at a crack. Still have some habits from those days.


----------



## GrantA

Tree's up!


----------



## bndawgs

Think this setup is worth $325?

Says it's a Merv 15 Wynn filter


----------



## EarlS

Steve - IMO NO!!!

Looks like a retrofitted pleated filter on an old bag filter. The dent in the filter might mean the seal is broken so much of the air will want to escape there rather than thru the filter. If you do look at it, pull the hose off and look at the impeller to see how it looks. Shouldn't be beat up or damaged, bent or anything like that. Looks like the hose is also kinked which tells me this person didn't know what they were doing when they put the hose on or didn't care. All of this makes me suspicious of the quality and wonder what else is wrong.

What HP is the motor? If it isn't at least 2 HP you won't get decent air flow through the fan. Is the inlet 4 or 6"? Again, 4" would be too small, IMO. My guess is that it is a 1.5 HP, 4" unit which is too small to handle most equipment.


----------



## bndawgs

Earl 
I believe this is a harbor freight DC with a Wynn filter on top.

I need to get something as I'm tired of all the dust that's getting thrown around from my table saw. While it does gets alot of the dust, I'm finally starting to outgrow my shop vac.


----------



## mikeacg

> Tree s up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Somehow I'm not surprised by this Grant! Ha ha ha!

I typically don't decorate for the holidays. We always did up the store when I was married (not the house). After my divorce, with an early New Years catalog deadline at work, I never saw the reason. Now that I've been in the great White North for almost 8 years, I never had to because Mama was always gone for a couple weeks every holiday… Then Covid reared its ugly head! DAMN YOU CHINA!!!!


----------



## bndawgs

Sigh. Stabbed my thumb pretty good with the chisel. Right after I told myself I shouldn't do what I did. Going to ER now.


----------



## GrantA

Dammit Steve! Hope it's not too serious :-(
I might as well still comment in the DC you asked about though, I think as long as there's nothing wrong with the impeller it's a decent price. I'd still try to get it for about 250 though 
The DC is over $200 new, not sure if coupons still work on them or not? And the filter is over $200. The bag they come with sucks. I have one and you can see particles floating around it while running. 
Heal up and go check it out. Go look at it with bandages on maybe you'll get a pity discount too ;-p


----------



## bndawgs

Sitting here now, so we'll see if I need stitches or get the super glue. I'm not looking forward to the tetanus shot. Luckily I had some blood clotting powder from about 15 yrs ago that worked well.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Sigh. Stabbed my thumb pretty good with the chisel. Right after I told myself I shouldn t do what I did. Going to ER now.
> 
> - Steve


I feel for you. I have cut myself with my chisel more then any other tool. Hope everything is OK.


----------



## DavePolaschek

So I'm feeling less incompetent with my lathe now.



My sweetie thought it was awfully small for a bookcase, but "it's so pretty!". I think I need to get back to cutting dovetails tomorrow.


----------



## bndawgs

Let me know if you guys need pics. Waiting on stitches now


----------



## GrantA

What cool project got some special red stain? I can do without pics of the carnage though


----------



## bndawgs

Working on a box. I got the lid cut and was working on the handle.










No red stain on the box!


----------



## GrantA

Box is looking nice!

Holler if you need a hand!
Errr thumb?

:-|


----------



## EarlS

Steve - I managed to shove a putty knife into my thumb while trying to break the double sided tape off the disks I'm making for the bluetooth speaker. I was lucky, just a minor cut that bled like a stuck pig. Of course it was right after I told myself to make sure to keep my hand out of the way. Last night I was using the chisels and the putty knife was still fresh in my mind so I was extra careful.


----------



## bndawgs

ouch, sorry to hear Earl.


----------



## duckmilk

Owww! How many stitches Steve? You and Earl have re-learned a lesson about keeping fingers safe. Should last for, eh, another week or two ;-)

I cut the very tip of my thumb off a couple of months ago. Was cutting drywall and another guy was helping me hold the straight edge. I told him to watch his fingers so I wouldn't cut him, then we switched ends of the straight edge and I cut myself. Duh!


----------



## bndawgs

I was afraid to look, but I think 2. I'm a big chicken when it comes to that stuff.


----------



## drsurfrat

It's not chicken, it's smart.

The last time I hurt my fingers (belt sander), I looked at them, passed out, and split my nose open.

Hey, I just realized you typed a note BEFORE you went to the ER.


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, I got light headed when she was doing the stitches. The nerve blocker shot in my hand was no picnic either. And now I have to sit there looking at the box waiting for my thumb to heal.


----------



## GrantA

chisels are dangerous no doubt! Glad you're ok, I actually hammered the corner of a chisel into my pinkie while cleaning dup half blind dovetails one time

I was having a conversation with a friend the other day and he mentioned that he's afraid the sawstops (he owns one too) give a false sense of safety around other tools and can lead to careless accidents. thoughts from the group?


----------



## bndawgs

Not for me anyways. Each tool I'm using has it's own inherent risks. While I know I'm pretty well covered on the table saw, I'm still paranoid about ruining an $80 saw blade and $80 cartridge. So i'm very careful around that blade(kickbacks are a different story and also something I monitor).

While a little safer, the bandsaw still commands a healthy respect as well.

I'd say the router is scariest for me as I don't have as much experience using them.

My chisel accident was stupid on my part. I did the same procedure the day before carefully, but this time I just rushed it.


----------



## drsurfrat

I have two rules in my 'shop'. No power tools after 2 beers, and completely cease working after 3 nicks that draw blood. Neither of these would have stopped a chisel accident.

Maybe that's why all my tools are so dull - safety!


----------



## bndawgs

> It s not chicken, it s smart.
> 
> The last time I hurt my fingers (belt sander), I looked at them, passed out, and split my nose open.
> 
> Hey, I just realized you typed a note BEFORE you went to the ER.
> 
> - drsurfrat


yeah, my wife drove me to the ER. so who else should i tell about a stupid mistake than you guys? lol

I probably could have driven myself, but with the amount of blood flowing out I didn't want to risk passing out.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> You and Earl have re-learned a lesson about keeping fingers safe. Should last for, eh, another week or two ;-)


Unless someone offers to hold your beer. ;-)

Glad you're okay, Steve. You're now allowed to buy yourself a Warning: I do dumb things T-shirt. Or have your wife buy you one. I'm really surprised I haven't earned one with my lathe yet.

Was playing with the lathe today. Started out making something chalice-like, but it's more like a shot-glass if I can rescue it. Some days are better than others,

But I also took a rat-tail file and put grooves around the top of yesterday's bowl and now rather than having spots with tearout, it looks decorative, so I figure that was a good save. We'll see how it looks once I get a few more coats of shellac on it.

Got the hind end of a chicken (the dark meat half) in the crock pot with a bunch of homemade bbq sauce in there. We're going to be having some dang tasty dinner! I had to sneak a bite when I was pulling out the bones, and it was tough to stop with just one bite.


----------



## Lazyman

> ...
> Unless someone offers to hold your beer. ;-)
> 
> Glad you're okay, Steve. You're now allowed to buy yourself a Warning: I do dumb things T-shirt. Or have your wife buy you one. *I'm really surprised I haven't earned one with my lathe yet*.
> 
> Was playing with the lathe today. Started out making something chalice-like, but it's more like a shot-glass if I can rescue it. Some days are better than others,
> 
> But I also took a rat-tail file and put grooves around the top of yesterday's bowl and now rather than having spots with tearout, it looks decorative, so I figure that was a good save. We'll see how it looks once I get a few more coats of shellac on it.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I hope you've got a face shield Dave. Spindle turning is actually fairly safe but I've had several catches with end grain turning on the lathe that caused pieces to either fly apart or simply release that have hit my face shield at pretty high speed. Things usually go south when I've just said to myself: "Okay, one more light pass and its ready for a finish". I use a face shield every time I turn and I actually feel sort of naked when I forget to put it on. I highly recommend this Uvex Bionic face shield. They got expensive when everyone made a run on PPE but the price is back to normal now. It is comfortable, flips up out of the way, is easily adjustable and you can replace the polycarbonate if it gets too scratched or covered in CA or other finishes applied while spinning. It even helps a little keeping chips from going down your collar.

Sorry for the second Dad lecture in one day! I usually manage to spread them out better.

Some my more creative embellishments on turnings were fixing mistakes. It is actually one of the things I like about turning. Mistakes often become features.


----------



## bndawgs

I wear that same face shield. I just wish i could wear my ear muffs with it because i also use it when using the chainsaw.


----------



## clieb91

Steve- Ouch, glad to hear it was not too bad. 
Dave- Nice platter from yesterday. Like the idea of adding the decoration. Remember Design modification 
I like that that t-shirt comes in safety yellow )

One of the reasons I don't get a lot of time in the shop during the weekend is I am pretty tired by the time I get home from work then with Sophia's Homework assistance and dinner it is too late and I don't dare try to do something when tired. Don't have a SawStop just a cheap Ryobi tablesaw that demands you pay attention. Like I have taught Sophia it is always good to be a little but afraid of a tool.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

A face shield is a must have for me too (even if I forget it about 90% of the time…). So's a respirator if you're sanding on the lathe. I turned a small piece of Rosewood on Sunday. I've had a skin sensitivity to that particular wood for tbe last couple of years. But just redness and itching. Until Sunday… Dark red, swollen arms and apparently I now have a respiratory issue with it too. Eyes have been swollen shut since Monday morning. So yeah, wear a respirator. Figured I'd pitch in since PSAs are floating around in here ;-)


----------



## clieb91

We have a new player! Welcome to Mike - drsurfrat


----------



## clieb91

> A face shield is a must have for me too (even if I forget it about 90% of the time…). So's a respirator if you're sanding on the lathe. I turned a small piece of Rosewood on Sunday. I've had a skin sensitivity to that particular wood for tbe last couple of years. But just redness and itching. Until Sunday… Dark red, swollen arms and apparently I now have a respiratory issue with it too. Eyes have been swollen shut since Monday morning. So yeah, wear a respirator. Figured I'd pitch in since PSAs are floating around in here ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Man that one sucks. Hope you can get over it quickly. 
I have found I need to avoid Lacewood due to similar skin issues. I wear a dust mask 90% of the time when sanding, know I should try to wear more but respirators and beards do not cooperate.

CtL


----------



## duckmilk

> I highly recommend this Uvex Bionic face shield. They got expensive when everyone made a run on PPE but the price is back to normal now. It is comfortable, flips up out of the way, is easily adjustable and you can replace the polycarbonate if it gets too scratched or covered in CA or other finishes applied while spinning. It even helps a little keeping chips from going down your collar.
> 
> - Lazyman


Did you get the one with the anti-fog lens?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Damn guys be careful!!!

Earl, those templates work out ok?

I did some turning tonight. Wife gave me an "emergency cane" to make for her mom. Her mom had another decent spill last week and refuses to use a cane but the wife thinks she'll use it if I make it. Here's the top half. Put a spiral in it for some sexy.


----------



## bndawgs

I haven't had any problems with fogging with my shield. I don't have the anti fog one


----------



## HokieKen

I always have either a goatee or a full beard Chris. I've found that I can get a good seal with my 3M half mask by fiddling around a little bit. Vasoline around the rubber lip works too but I don't usually have to do that.

For me, it's Movado, aka Bolovian Rosewood, that causes a reaction. Never had an issue with any other wood. Unfortunately, it's one of my top 3 favorite woods :-(


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I never used to have problems with too many woods but now almost everything affects me. I use a space mask (3m versaflo) now when I turn especially but also the planer, etc. most hand held power tools I have have excellent DC so I don't need it but I spent big bucks on the versaflo to keep me in the game. It's excellent.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Not trying to brag and most of you power tool dudes won't care but I just celebrated my birthday a little early because my kids won't be around for it. Wifey hooked me up!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> A face shield is a must have for me too (even if I forget it about 90% of the time…). So's a respirator if you're sanding on the lathe. I turned a small piece of Rosewood on Sunday. I've had a skin sensitivity to that particular wood for tbe last couple of years. But just redness and itching. Until Sunday… Dark red, swollen arms and apparently I now have a respiratory issue with it too. Eyes have been swollen shut since Monday morning. So yeah, wear a respirator. Figured I'd pitch in since PSAs are floating around in here ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Dang Ken, that sounds rough. I never had trouble with wood turning until walnut. At first just a bit of irritation, then the more sessions I had with it, the worse it would get. Not so much skin but I ALWAYS remember the mask when I turn it. If I don't, I'll be choked up for days. Wake up at night hacking and the sinuses will be a wreck. So yea, remember the mask.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nathan, got one, but nothing as robocop as that. So far, everything that's left the lathe has done so at fairly low speed and just gone clunk on the far side of the lathe. I'm thinking of putting one of those practice pitching backstop nets back there so it can bounce things back to me. Then again, that's probably not the smartest idea…

Welcome drsurfrat!

Dave, nice score! Happy birthday.


----------



## GrantA

I haven't found anything that I'm allergic to yet, it's always in the back of my mind when I try a new exotic though. I hope you get over that fast Kenny! 
I keep saying I need to look into the versaflo or other similar units, Dave which do you have?
Congrats on the new toys and happy birthday!

I dragged an 8" delta long bed jointer needing restoration from the covered shelter at home to the big shop this afternoon. Gonna see if I can have it pretty and functional this week. 
I put this tiny trailer to use, it worked great and beats going across town to borrow one from my dad (which usually involves emptying one too lol!).








She's pretty rusty

























Ready to separate the base tomorrow and get the tables off. Evaporust, paint stripper, kroil then paint and reassemble. Fingers crossed no funny business!


----------



## bndawgs

Grant, I could use the eccentric bushings from that thing. I need some for a DJ15 I got for free.


----------



## Lazyman

> I wear that same face shield. I just wish i could wear my ear muffs with it because i also use it when using the chainsaw.
> 
> - Steve


No problems with fogging for me either. The basic one seems to work just fine. I typically use ear plugs when I need sound and face protection. I use earplugs similar to these. They are washable, comfortable, and with the little tab are easy to put in and out as well. I use the compressible foam ones too sometimes but with these you just pop them in or out-you don't have to compress them to make the slide in and seal.

Sweet planes Dave. Happy early birthday. My wife bought me a 12 1/2 scraper plane for xmas but is making me wait until then to play with it. I've been thinking about getting one of those 3M Versapro systems ever since I saw yours a while back. My normally seasonal allergies just never went away this year and I've noticed that on days I spend in the shop, they are much worse so I was hoping a better dust mask would help. I've found that for the seasonal allergies at least that keeping stuff out of my eyes is just as important as my nose.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Grant, I have the TR-315 unit with TR-300 head gear. I bought it on eBay UK so it shipped from overseas, was about half price that way but still over $700.

Nathan, I have the same problem. Breathing it definitely kills me but even the eyes can take in enough to cause problems. The forced air is great, I forget I have it on often….unless I have gas, who puts the intake right above your exhaust?


----------



## GrantA

I'll have to look into those and watch for a deal, thanks. I've noticed my eyes seem more sensitive lately.

OK guys I like machine gray paint but I found a pic of a black jointer like my delta too and I'm torn? What to do what to do…


----------



## Lazyman

I think that grey will probably look better longer and sawdust clinging to the black will be more obvious. I painted something black in my shop and it just always looks dusty.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVE K.* :<)))))))

Grant that is a weird trailer no floor ? :<(((((((


----------



## GrantA

Hard to see in the picture but it's expanded metal 
I helped a friend move a while back and it was under a tree by his barn, he said hey do you want that trailer - so naturally I said sure!


----------



## EarlS

Dave K - templates worked great. All of the disks are cut and I'm working on pre-finishing them. I'm working on all of the embellishments for the rest of the box. I'm hoping to get all of the fabrication done tomorrow so I can move on to finishing the whole thing.

Happy Birthday - early - nice swag!!!

On the topic of safety. I generally look long and hard at something I'm going to do and think about what could go wrong and whether I've done it before. If my pucker factor is too high, I won't even try it because I know that I'm already bailing out before I start and that makes it even more likely that something bad will happen.

Case in point - I needed to make some tall moulding for a project some time back. I set up the big moulding bit on the router table which meant I needed to stand the 4" tall piece on it's edge and push it through the monster moulding bit. The pucker factor was off the charts even with push blocks and everything I could think of to hold the piece against the fence. I started to push it though, things went good for a while before something happened and the piece exploded. That was the last time I used that bit. That was several years ago. BTW - anyone need a moulding bit?

I'm lucky that I haven't noticed any allergies to exotic woods. I'm surprised since I have really bad hay fever. Probably should wear a dust mask when ROS sanding even with the shop vac hooked up.


----------



## Lazyman

> Hard to see in the picture but it s expanded metal
> I helped a friend move a while back and it was under a tree by his barn, he said hey do you want that trailer - so naturally I said sure!
> 
> - GrantA


I think that it is really a force field. Was your friend a time traveler?


----------



## Lazyman

The worst cut I think that I've gotten in the shop was when I dropped a freshly sharpened chisel. The handle hit the rubber fatigue mat I have on the floor, bounced up and sliced my shin.

Outside the shop, I did snip about 1/8" off the tip of my middle finger of my left hand with a pruning shear. Surprisingly, it didn't bleed much. I actually took the tip I snipped off to the doctor and he sewed it back on. Ever since then, playing the guitar and flipping people off just isn't the same so I rarely do either anymore.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Years ago, 1975, I got a job in a preschool puzzle factory. Nice job! We made building blocks, and shape puzzles. We would cut blanks out of MDF pressboard and glue a vinyl pattern on it to be cut out. Basically just shapes but one was a long puzzle called the "alpha worm". The alphabet was on it and we cut a nice free form between the letters. I spent eight hours a night on the band saw and liked the worm the best, no lines to follow. One night I was working along on the worms and felt something hit my next to last finger on my left hand. I looked down to see a LOT of blood going all over my band saw. Yep, I split it open with the band saw. Didn't even get took to the dr's. just bandaged up and back to work. I still have a scar.

One young man almost lost a finger there. But learned a valuable lesson. Don't run a band saw after a fifth of Jack Danial's. He even kept his job! Didn't get fired!

They had every saw and tools a wood worker could ever need. All industrial quality. A lot of guys took advantage of it and built book shelves and other things.


----------



## bndawgs

Got my screwdriver and Bluetooth speaker kits from rockler today. Who wants to loan me their 2 3/4" forstner bit?


----------



## BigShooter

I spent 3 hours today on the top of an 8 foot ladder using a sawsall over my head. No problem because I was actually paying attention and being careful. Then I get 3 cuts and a pounded thumb setting up Christmas decorations when I got home! Never be too sure of yourself I guess


----------



## Keebler1

Someone help I sanded from 240 through 600 then used novus 2 fine scratch remover. Had scratches so i went back from 320 through 600 then 1000 grit. Then used scratch remover and micromesh the kast 4 or 5 pads and still have this. Cant figure it out.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Don't just sand with the lathe running. At the end of each grit with the lathe spinning turn the lathe off and sand in a horizontal motion. That will change the scratch patterns and you will see what you missed.


----------



## HokieKen

Don't skip grits Keebler. I sand up to 400 drythen wipe down with MS then wet sand with 600 and 1200 then wipe with MS and check to make sure there's no scratches that stand out more than the rest. Then start with the lowest micro-mesh then work up through all of those. Make sure your pads are clean and clean the part between each grit. I swear it takes longer to sand acrylic than it does to turn it…


----------



## bndawgs

Grant, are you doing a full tear down on that Delta jointer? I'm having trouble finding the eccentric bushings I need for my 6" Delta. I want to see if the 8" ones would fit. I found the Grizzly equivalent, but the bushings for the 6" are backordered, but 8" are in stock.


----------



## bndawgs

Nevermind, yours doesn't appear to have the parallelogram beds.


----------



## Keebler1

I couldnt see any scratches in the kitchen so i put it together. Problem may be i have a bright light shining right by the lathe. I did sand up to 600 on the second blank stopping the lathe and going side to side on the second and saw some scratches slight going side to side but not bad. Do I need to go side to side with micromesh as well?


----------



## clieb91

> Got my screwdriver and Bluetooth speaker kits from rockler today. Who wants to loan me their 2 3/4" forstner bit?
> 
> - Steve


 Looks like I only have up to 2 1/4.

Bigshooter , watch out for those Christmas decorations, I swear i have gotten more abuse from Christmas lights then the rest of the stuff I do all year at work.

Nice Keebler, that the new measuring set from PS? I agree with Kenny about he acrylic it takes a lot of sanding and polishing.

Looks like it has been busy around here. I missed last night since I sat down and found out BattleBots was back on the air. Looking forward to more time int he shop this weekend though to work on Christmas gifts.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Yes that psi measuring cup kit


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've got an expansive drill bit I use in my post drill, Steve. Similar to this one - it'll leave a kinda nasty edge, but that cleans up pretty fast with a knife or sandpaper wrapped around a big dowel and chucked into a drill.

Set at almost three inches, I wouldn't want to try that handheld, but I have done smaller holes handheld when I needed a hole that matched one of the gaps in my auger bits (why can't anyone make a nice hardwood 13/16 auger bit?).


----------



## DavePolaschek

Keebler, don't skip grits and put your light near the lathe so it's a raking light so you can see what you're doing. Like Dave said, sanding across the piece will help show spots where you need more work, but the most important thing is being able to see what you're doing.


----------



## EarlS

> Got my screwdriver and Bluetooth speaker kits from rockler today. Who wants to loan me their 2 3/4" forstner bit?
> 
> - Steve


I used a circle cutting jig that goes down to 2" to cut the holes for the Rockler speakers. I've tried to use the drill press circle cutter but it leaves a really nasty hole that may or may not be the correct diameter.

Let me know if you want to borrow mine.


----------



## Lazyman

A trick for cutting circles for which you don't have an exact bit or hole saw for is to drill a smaller hole and then use a rabbet router bit followed by a flush trim bit to get the next size. You can actually make multiple passes until you get to the desired size.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Question for you swappers!
I need to make an 18" rip cut in four 4×4 posts that are already set. I'm dreading the thought of using a handsaw, so I think I'll buy a Sawzall or similar.
Is there a particular blade that is suitable for a rip cut? They have a 5TPI wood blade, which sounds fine to me…
And any advice on making the cut?
Basically, the posts stick up 6', and I need them to come up 9', so I intend to cut 18" down the centerline and make a half-lap joint, splicing on a few more feet of post. So the cut will need to be accurate and straight as possible.


----------



## bndawgs

Can't do it on the bandsaw?


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Can t do it on the bandsaw?
> 
> - Steve


The four posts are already set in concrete. 
I will use the bandsaw for the added peices which will extend the four though.

Edit: unless you are suggesting a portable bandsaw? Would that work?


----------



## DavePolaschek

John, I would do it with my 5" cordless circular saw. Just draw lines on opposite sides and cut to meet in the middle. I can pretty reliably get 3 3/8" thick pieces out of a tubafor ripping that way (and one where I wandered and waste it).

If you're worried about your line wandering, cut 1/8 (or however much cushion you need) away from the line and then plane or hatchet down to the line. Be a pain with a plane, but pretty quick work with a hewing (one bevel) hatchet. Drawknife would work well too.


----------



## Keebler1

Track saw or kreg jig accucut for circ saw would work with Daves method to help with a straight cut.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

John i would use a circular saw cut from both sides finish cut with hand saw you could even attack straight edge to the saw :<))


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks guys, 
Your overwhelming support for the circular saw will allow me to put off the sawzall purchase. 
I'm kind of terrified of my circ saw. It has a "fine finish" blade with small teeth, do you think it would be safer to buy a new blade with regular (deep) teeth for the rip cuts?
I will screw a 1×4 to the base of the saw as a guide.
Edit to add photo: like this:


----------



## DavePolaschek

I have a combination wood/metal blade on my circular saw, because I also use it to break down pallets. When I'm using it to cut rabbets for my bookcases, I make a couple passes with a rabbet plane to clean thing up, but for splicing two posts, the cut from that blade would be just fine.

The only problem I see with the fine teeth is that when ripping, you might have to back off to clear sawdust/ribbons, but with only an 18" long cut, you should be fine. If there might be a nail, switch to a combo blade that won't die on metal.


----------



## GrantA

John just use the circular saw but not the way you're thinking. Set the blade to the depth you want and make lots of cuts across the grain, then the pieces left will break out. Clean up with a chisel and have a beer


----------



## JohnMcClure

Damnit grant I never thought of that. 
I just did this though, not too bad, though it wasn't fun


----------



## Keebler1

Looks good John


----------



## GR8HUNTER

looks good :<)))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Looks like that'll do the trick, John! Well done!


----------



## HokieKen

You must really like those posts John. I think it would have been much easier just to yank them up and set 4 new ones…


----------



## GrantA

Oh yeah Steve you figured out that my jointer doesn't have the bushings you need, she's completely apart and clean now!
This invisible floor trailer is perfect for cleaning parts at the car wash beside the shop! I decided on a dark metallic grey paint, hopefully Monday should be paint day. 
we got invited to go to a football game tomorrow so I'll be in Atlanta for Falcons vs Saints. I don't follow any sports but when some friends said "hey we're taking a private jet to the game do y'all want to go" we jumped


----------



## JohnMcClure

> You must really like those posts John. I think it would have been much easier just to yank them up and set 4 new ones…
> 
> - HokieKen


Two of the four posts are integral to a solidly built deck 4' off the ground. I'm upgrading the playhouse by adding another deck at 7'. 
Uprooting those two would have been a disaster.

Also, at my home depot I can either buy 8' 4×4s for $10 or 16' for $55 or so. Its such a ripoff I'd rather splice.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhh. I would have spliced too in that case John


----------



## clieb91

John, Looks like a good solution was found. Neat idea to splice them in.
Grant, as someone in the same boat about sports I've had to agree that that is an opportunity I might've taken advantage of as well. Hope its a good trip for ya.

CtL


----------



## clieb91

Dang it!! i knew things were going to smoothly… 
Just popped another blade on the bandsaw. I have the odd feeling I am doing something wrong no matter how many times I have watched the set up video. This is like the third blade in a year and I don't even use it every week. 
Back to working on the lathe for now for Christmas gifts.

CtL


----------



## EarlS

Sometimes I get too clever for my own good. Anyone want to guess what happens when you cut a 6-1/4" diameter circle to put over a 5" square opening? Yep - it isn't big enough and the corners of the square opening aren't covered. Now I'm adding a decorative corner detail to fill the open corner. It might actually look like it was intentional if I do it right.

Someday, I might finish this bluetooth speaker and start on something new.


----------



## bndawgs

Posts turned out good John. 
While I'm waiting for my thumb to heal, starting to plan the rest of the box. 
Would you guys cut the lid in half at the ts or bs?










I think I would rather do it at the ts, but I don't know how the grain continuity would look.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I would cut the lid in half with my dovetail saw. Or tenon saw if it's too big for the dovetail saw. But either way, a fairly thin-kerf backsaw. I'd do it flat, so the saw is engaged across the whole cut, so there would be no chance of any wobbles or wanders.


----------



## Lazyman

If you do use a table saw I would used one of those ultra thin carbide toothed circular saw baldes designed for battery driven saws. The carbide teeth will give you a pretty clean cut that won't require much if any clean up and the ultra thin blade will help keep the grain consistent on both sides of the cut. A bandsaw IMO usually leaves too rough of a cut that will require more clean up with plane or sandpaper. If I was going to cut it by hand saw, I would use one of my Japanese saws that have no set to the teeth to give the cleanest cut.


----------



## mikeacg

Just for you Earl! I can't wait to try this stuff:

https://www.cornboard.com/


----------



## DavePolaschek

In between the bookcases and the bowls, I'm also working on a cabinet to enclose the water heater in my shop. Turned a couple stubby legs for the front of it on Friday while I was waiting for the glue to dry on the two pine boards I glued up for the side panel and top.










They're not quite identical, but they're close enough, I think. The rear legs will just be square pieces.

If it's not one thing, it's another. I've also got to get cracking on the carved sign I'm giving my sweetie for Christmas. And there's the first prototype for my idea for this swap too. If my idea isn't going to work, I probably need to know that soon…


----------



## EarlS

Interesting idea Mike. Maybe one of the other guys that have an epoxy set up could make some boards with some corn stover and cactus juice?


----------



## clieb91

Dave, Nicely done on the lathe. I have yet to make two things that are exactly identical and not sure that I could. Sounds like you got a full plate.

Mike that is certainly interesting.

CtL


----------



## mikeacg

I signed up for their mailing list! It will be a while before they have anything built but I can see a lot of fun uses for it! In the meantime, I guess I'll order some Hempwood… (Interesting idea, Earl, of getting one of the guys to build us some 'wood' using the product of our choice! I'll get an email out to Rich Bolduc and see what he thinks about 'personalized' wood products…
I make a product called Baconwood which fools a lot of people…









It might go good with Cornwood?


----------



## Lazyman

My gluttonous brain was expecting to see cornbread recipes. Seems like they should have called it OCB instead of Cornboard.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Killing me! I need to get 14 5X7 frames made. I've cut the wood and cut into 1.25 wide strips. 28 of them actually and need to plane them from 3/4 to 1/2 inch. It's going to be a high of 25 degrees here today and an inch of snow on the ground. So, do I man up, face the cold and snow and get the job done, or say "oh no, I can't do that, the cold is too rough on my planer" and keep myself (and my planer) in and warm. Decisions decisions. I'm leaning toward not doing any "DeWalt abuse".


----------



## Lazyman

I would resaw them on my table saw and then hand plane them smooth. That will be much faster than multiple passes through a planer. If you have a good table saw blade, the hand plane might not be necessary. You can resaw them on the band saw too but then you would definitely need to use the hand plane .

EDIT: a side benefit of resawing is that you may wind up with some veneer for a later project.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I also would use my table saw with a newer good blade and a brand new good push stick very minimal sanding at the end :<)))


----------



## EarlS

Running long pieces through the DW735 won't take too long and you will have a nice even thickness. If they are ripped to width, you can run more than one piece through at the same time. It will take longer to set up and put things away than it will to actually run them through the planer. IMO - it will be WAY faster than resawing and hand planing, unless you want to do hand work to keep warm.

Are you done yet?


----------



## bndawgs

Do like i do and just wheel your planer to the front of the garage and shoot the chips out into the driveway.


----------



## Lazyman

How long are the strips, Jeff? If they are already cut to less than about 12" (not sure of the exact recommended minimum length), those are probably too small to run through the planer safely without extra work or a sled.


----------



## bndawgs

Random question, when measuring for a cut on the TS, do you measure from the edge of the saw tooth or from the side of the blade near the arbor? I feel like with my new blade, i have to measure from the tooth as opposed to the old factory one i could measure from the side of the actual blade. Am I imagining things?


----------



## HokieKen

If you stagger them, you can run shorter strips through the planer. I usually carpet tape them to a piece of hardboard staggered with sacrificial strips front and back to take the snipe loss. That's how I've done shorter strips for cutting boards I'm working on.










Interesting side note on those. I was able to flatten them after glue up with that Veritas low-angle jack plane. That thing is incredible. I think everyone should own one ;-)

We had a dusting of the white stuff yesterday morning Jeff but it was gone before lunch. It's supposed to warm up quite a bit by the end of tbe week so I'd do something else for a daybor two then plane em if it were me.

Now if I could just find someone to sand all that endgrain for me…


----------



## HokieKen

Steve, always measure from the tooth. That's where it's cutting.


----------



## bndawgs

Thanks for confirming. I like that flag cutting board.


----------



## Lazyman

Where are the stars, Kenny?


----------



## jeffswildwood

They are 17 inches. A top and a side for each cut then cut the 45's afterwards. Min. for the DeWalt is 12 inches so I have plenty of length to just run them. Plus at 1.25 I can stagger them and they will zip right through. It would be a quick job but that 25 degrees is bringing out the sissy in me.  As for planes, I only have one. A small block plane for touch ups.



> - HokieKen


Ken, those look amazing!


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks guys. Never made a curting board before but my mom requested one for Christmas. So I decided to try a couple different designs and give her the one I figure she'll like the best. The in-laws will get the second choice and I'll keep the third I think. I think the flag is probably my favorite but can't really decide. The brick pattern one in the middle is bigger and I think my mom may prefer the larger size so maybe she'll get the brick and the in-laws can have the flag. I'll just show my wife and let her tell me who gets what


----------



## EarlS

So I need to tell you wife to add me to the list? I like the one on the right. Species? Walnut, cherry, oak? I'm not sure what the darker flag stripes are? I could send you a chunk of redheart for the flag.


----------



## HokieKen

Walnut, Mahogany and Maple for the two on the right and Walnut, Cherry Maple for the flag Earl.

I'm pretty sure the wife will lay claim to the one on the right. Sorry. If not, I'll let you know though ;-)

BTW, I meant to post a pic again this year and completely forgot… but your knife and fork carving set made short work of slicing up our Thanksgiving turkey.


----------



## HokieKen

> Where are the stars, Kenny?
> 
> - Lazyman


In the sky Nathan.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> As for planes, I only have one. A small block plane for touch ups.


If you sign up for the swap, maybe someone will make you a plane, Jeff.



> Now if I could just find someone to sand all that endgrain for me…


A low-angle jack is almost the perfect plane for end-grain, Ken. Set it tight and shallow, and just peel off little bits of dust at a time. Just have to stop short of the end (or chamfer it) so you don't blow out the end. Or you could do it with a block plane. Lot less messy than using a sander, too.


----------



## HokieKen

Already did that Dave. And it looks pretty good. Too good really… Need to sand it to open the grain back up some. The plane burnishes it too much I think. Plus there are tool marks left…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> As for planes, I only have one. A small block plane for touch ups.
> 
> If you sign up for the swap, maybe someone will make you a plane, Jeff.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Talk about incentive!


----------



## jeffswildwood

To me, planes fall into the carbide vs. HSS turning tools category. I so suck at sharpening I always use carbide. Even my small block plane never got the smooth sharp edge it deserves. But I did buy that sander from HF before the knife swap. I also sprung for belts from 80-1200 grit, including a special leather belt. Since then, I got a razor edge on the marking knife I sent Tony, the cheap multi knife I carry from smokey mountain moon shine for buying three jars and a couple other old "shop knives". Maybe it's time to venture into the "dark side" of unplugged wood work.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Plane blades are about the easiest thing to sharpen, Jeff. If you're sharpening knives, you can sharpen plane blades.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Plane blades are about the easiest thing to sharpen, Jeff. If you're sharpening knives, you can sharpen plane blades.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I'm going to have a go at the block plane again.


----------



## drsurfrat

> Maybe it s time to venture into the "dark side" of unplugged wood work.
> - jeffswildwood


It's not the dark side, it's the quiet side.

Dave's right, you can do it.


----------



## Lazyman

Come towards the light, Jeff. Once I took the time to properly sharpen a couple of cheap planes I had picked up over the years at garage sales, it was a revelation. The first time I correctly sharpened and setup one of my planes, I practically turned a whole board into curls. Ssshhhick!

I am not an unplugged woodworker by any means. I have a CNC machine after all but hand planes just make some things so much easier. A simple, basic honing jig, a hard flat surface and some wet/dry sand paper will do wonders but you can use any type of stone you want as long as it is long and wide enough. A jig takes some of the intimidation out of the equation. Even a cheap plane with a good edge can be a joy to use.

Besides, it's cold outside and a perfect time to practice sharpening.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I m going to have a go at the block plane again.


I'm confident you can do it, buddy!

Figured out today just how thin is too thin on the wall of a bowl.










Thick at the top and thick at the bottom, but the inside and outside curves kinda intersected, and… well… dang. It was a pretty piece of wood, too. But I managed to make an undercut rim, and mostly avoided tear-out. Until everything went south.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Those are some nice damn boards Kenny.

Jeff, hand tool work is like turning to me. It's just relaxing, quiet. I like it better but don't always have the time.

Good save on the bowl Dave.

Speaking of turning. I've been busting through some work for Kelley Crafts.


----------



## Lazyman

Welcome to the club Dave. It looks like the telltale signs of a catch on the top of the piece on the left. It's all about the save. That'll make a nice platter.

My catastrophic bowl failures tend to happen when I've just thought to myself, One more shear scraping pass to minimize sanding. This one was probably my worst. It was chattering pretty badly and the vibration probably caused a catch and bam! 









I'm glad I had my face shield on that day. This was 2 years ago and every now and then I still find pieces around my shop. Of course I had spent a lot of time filling worm holes with turquoise so I had to salvage something from it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, it caught, Nathan. But the catch wouldn't have been catastrophic if I hadn't gotten thinner than I wanted where the side changed to the bottom.

I don't think "platter" is the word I'll use for the saved piece. It's about 4-½ inches in diameter. Maybe more of a saucer or coaster. Trying to decide what to do with it. I'll probably play with it after I get today's bookcase glued up.


----------



## EarlS

Sounds like Dave P is already making "surprises" for the swap.


----------



## sepeck

Title: Art from Shattered bowls
Media: Wood, turquoise and epoxy.


----------



## jeffswildwood

WOW, Nathan, what an explosion! Very nice recovery though.

Got my planing done today. I must say the thoughts of being inside my moderately heated shop with a plane, music playing and a cup of coffee, sure sounds better then outside in 38 degree weather with two cigarette butts in my ears for the noise. (At least I practiced covid protection by wearing a mask)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Sounds like Dave P is already making "surprises" for the swap.


I start to wonder if every swap is a surprise swap lately, Earl. Plans ave been changing so often it sure seems that way.

Good job, Jeff. Done is done, no matter how you get there. Been a few years since I used butts as ear protection…


----------



## HokieKen

At least you weren't using the smokes as helmets Jeff. That would make you a butt-head ;-) You shoulda waited one more day, it's supposed to hit 60 here tomorrow. Which is going to be my first day back to the office for nearly a month…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> At least you weren't using the smokes as helmets Jeff. That would make you a butt-head ;-) You shoulda waited one more day, it's supposed to hit 60 here tomorrow. Which is going to be my first day back to the office for nearly a month…
> 
> - HokieKen


I would have liked to wait but I got a call this morning from a guy wanting 5 plaques to mount some deer antlers to. So I could no longer wait on the weather. :-((( Now I can rock out in the shop tomorrow. Oh, I added hearing protectors to my Christmas list. The wife liked the idea.


----------



## Lazyman

> Title: Art from Shattered bowls
> Media: Wood, turquoise and epoxy.
> 
> - sepeck


And a maybe a little bit of pee. My exclamation was loud enough that my wife came out to make sure that I wasn't laying on the floor bleeding.


----------



## EarlS

> Title: Art from Shattered bowls
> Media: Wood, turquoise and epoxy.
> 
> - sepeck
> 
> And a maybe a little bit of pee. My exclamation was loud enough that my wife came out to make sure that I wasn t laying on the floor bleeding.
> 
> - Lazyman


My wife has never come out to the shop to check on my well being. There is a good side to that. When she does come out to tell me if it supper time and asks if a tool or piece of equipment is new I can say "nah, I've had that for a long time" and she doesn't know any better.

When I'm working in the shop and have something running and hear an odd noise, I immediately stop what I'm doing, shut everything off and try to figure out what the noise was. Most of the time, it is a precariously perched clamp or piece of board that hit the floor. Then there are the cutoffs that catch the saw blade or router bit and get launched into orbit. There is also the rare kickback that generally ends up hitting me.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> My wife has never come out to the shop to check on my well being.


Yeah, I get a visit in the shop about once a month, and it's usually something like, "Hey, it's really nice this afternoon, want to walk around the block with me before dinner?" Or "I'm going to go chop down that ugly chamisa, want to load it into the truck and take it to the dump today, or should I just make a pile for you to pick up later?"

If it weren't for COVID, I've got a couple neighbors who I suspect would stop by more often than my sweetie does.

The only snag is that the UPS guy usually delivers packages to the shop now (handy!), so when she's ordered something, I have to carry it to the house. Oh well.


----------



## Lazyman

The fact that my "exclamation" included a string of swear words probably played a role in the visit. Like the boy who cried wolf, I probably should have saved the swearing for when I was seriously bleeding because she just ignores the swearing now.


----------



## EarlS

Generally, swearing in my shop has to do with something I screwed up. The more time and effort that went into the piece prior to the mistake, the more colorful the dialog.


----------



## GrantA

Hey Earl remind me which way do the bandsaw teeth go?

;-p

I'm refilling my coffee then headed to cut a bunch of box sides. I could use a second flip stop on this gauge, I probably just missed a sale on em


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Hey Earl remind me which way do the bandsaw teeth go?


Aren't you supposed to put the stabby bits away from you so you don't get scared by them, Grant?

;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

I must be a calm wood worker, I rarely swear or get excited. Even with the occasional kickback. (May be the VA meds), I do have my moments though, but it's usually when I mark a cut at 4.5 when I actually need 4.75. My wife rarely comes in my shop. When she does, she usually has an idea and needs it made now.


----------



## EarlS

> Hey Earl remind me which way do the bandsaw teeth go?
> 
> - GrantA


Bandsaws have teeth?


----------



## GrantA

Hahaha that's a great bandsaw for ya Earl

We were talking miters recently, I think it was Jeff? 
I spent a little time on setup, but here's the reward. If these weren't getting paint I'd maybe tweak some a little bit but they're all ready for glue. One thing I did is cut all pieces to length first (squared ends). Then if the trailing edge of a miter isn't sharp I know right away the piece drifted a little so I run it again.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Grant, if mine came out that good, I would be grinning ear to ear! ))


----------



## clieb91

Morning All, didnt realize I hadn't visited in 4 days. Going to pick up a new Bandsaw blade this weekend and get it back together to work on things. Just got a couple of more Christmas orders.

My wife rarely comes down the basement let alone the shop, thankfully Sophia comes down most days I am down here to do something, so I shouldn't be laying around bleeding for too long should something happen.

Kenny those boards turned out nice. I am going to have to try my hand at them one of these days as we found on Thanksgiving we need a decent size one with a juice ring.

Dave it's always when you think you're just about there.

Earl,Looks like you've been to JoAnns. My wife has the much more advance model of that band saw. Wish they had something in that price range that would go in the shop and do half of what hers can do to fabric.

CtL

Nathan, Nice Save.

CtL


----------



## EarlS

Chris - my mom has one of those super fancy sewing machines too. I'd say Dave K's Shaper Origin is the closest thing to a wonder machine in the woodworking area.

Yesterday was a vacation day and my boss wanted me to come in to meet the new engineer. 9 hours later, I finally headed for home so I could enjoy my day off. Sometimes being a salaried employee has its down side.

I have to make a new clock ring for the bluetooth speaker. The first version didn't match the style. This one should go much faster since I figured out the design and details last night in a dream. C'mon how many of you have woodworking dreams when you are trying to figure something out??


----------



## Lazyman

My woodworking dreams usually result in doing things that are literally impossible to do. I once invented a jig saw that used a circular saw blade. It was pretty awesome.


----------



## Keebler1

I am way behind on making Christmas presents. Shouldve been in the shop yesterday but after I got home decided I was going to spend all day playing nintendo. Hopefully I can get it all done cause when I leave for work on the 20th I wont be home again till 1/7. Company is giving $750 bonus for working either 12/23-12/30 or 12/30-1/6 and a $2000 bonus for working both weeks. Usually the bonus for working both weeks is $600.


----------



## bndawgs

That's a good bonus Keebler. Are you going to work both weeks?

Got my stitches out yesterday. Not sure what the nurse was doing, but man it hurt more than when I stabbed my thumb.

I'm dying to get some shop time. Need to see if I have a 1/8" router bit.


----------



## Keebler1

Yes im leaving the 20th and working till the 7th


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Got my stitches out yesterday. Not sure what the nurse was doing, but man it hurt more than when I stabbed my thumb.
> 
> - Steve


Always does, nice sharp tools don't hurt much 

When I had the pins taken out of my hand they had to send out for a stronger nurse and a pair of pliers because they were stuck where the bone had healed around them. That hurt, a lot.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'm still chugging along on my home made Christmas. So far I now have 15 screwdrivers done, 12 jewelry boxes and posted https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/417586 I an almost done with 16 frames, and have the final coat of poly on a gun cleaning box. I still need to start 2 more frames and I now have an order for 10 plaques to put deer antlers on. I have been overwhelmed but I'm getting there.


----------



## Keebler1

I need this who wants to convince my wife buy it for me


----------



## Lazyman

Just tell her that bonus check actually comes in the form of a Rikon coupon.


----------



## Keebler1

I like that and if it didnt get direct deposited might work except for the 1800+ i need to cover the difference


----------



## Keebler1

Chris you wanted me to tell you if the dice molds i was looking at worked or not. I am go8nd a different route and making my own molds from masters i ordered off amazon. Do you want a set made if I get the molds to work right? If so what colors? Ill look at how much resin is used and just charge some for materials as long as you are willing to do the sanding and polishing.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good job, Jeff! Still over a week to go, even.

I glued up the carcasse for my water heater cabinet in the shop today. Plus got the bottom glued into the little box I'm making and picked out the wood for the lid. And dug out a dozen pine boards for the next six bookcases. Tomorrow the face and legs go on the cabinet, and the lid for the little box gets glued up, and if it's a good day, I'll get the pine cut to length for the next batch of cases.


----------



## GrantA

Hey Jeff did you put anything inside the boxes? I just made a small batch of simple boxes and tried flocking. That stuff makes for a flocking disaster area lol. Maybe it's better outdoors. With no breeze. I used a plastic storage bin as a booth and I cheated with 3m super 77 adhesive, it seems OK. I'll have to try different adhesive or paint. One day when I'm not in a rush maybe

My daughter's dance school does nutcracker performances every year, they usually do Friday and Saturday evening shows plus a Sunday matinee but due to you-know-what they couldn't use the big auditorium…
So they're doing it on a smaller stage and more shows and they added an outdoor market with a few vendors (food and craft show type stuff -door hangers, Christmas decorations etc). I took a handful of boxes up there and I managed to get one cheeseboard at the last minute with some nutcrackers lasered on it. The cheeseboard was gone in about 5 min and no interest in the boxes. There's another guy there with some cool bandsaw boxes and he got about the same reaction at his table. So I'm going back today with more boards, less boxes and some turned stuff. These bangles are gonna be gorgeous!
Sorry I got long winded while sipping on my coffee  I'm headed back to the lathe


----------



## Woodmaster1

Christmas projects completed 21 cheese cutters, 12 charcuterie boards, 3 cutting boards, 1 checker board, and 4 aggravation boards. All word of mouth and family orders. That's from someone who doesn't want to sell his stuff but can't say no to people. My daughter has coworkers that may want some more items. Next year I am making several items having a open garage sale and when it's gone it's gone and take the rest of December relaxing.


----------



## clieb91

Keebler, Yes I think I would certainly be interested in a set or perhaps 2. Let me know how things go and what you need for the resin. Hope you get enough shop time before you head out. Safe travels!

Steve, Glad you are healing up and good luck int he shop this week.

Grant, Those Bangles look like they will turn out nicely. Good luck with the other sales. Hope no one comes back asking about the boxes you left home.. Always the way.

Woodmaster1- Congrats on the load completed. That is always how it goes around this time of year, I just got 4 more orders and my wife got 12 from one of our clients. We thought about having an open house sale this year since we didn't do any shows but just decided to focus on friends, family and some really great customers then put stock aside for next year.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Yesterday I made a resolution to clear my workbench after every shop session so it's a clean slate at the end of the day.

So I did just that last night. After today:









Today I made a resolution to quit making stupid resolutions.


----------



## GrantA

Looks like mine Kenny!
Bangles turned out great!


----------



## Lazyman

My whole shop looks like your bench.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Grant, very nice buddy.

Ken, not so nice but looks familiar. (Just like mine). Is that a dremel drill press I see on your bench? Do you use it much, I have one also.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - my shop is clean and picked up…... well, except for the stuff that is piled here and there because I don't have room to store it.

Plus, I started applying finish on my bluetooth radio project today and I always vacuum and clean up before starting to apply finish. It make less sanding later.


----------



## HokieKen

My shop is a train wreck right now because Santa is hiding all his $hi+ in here. This is no joke: My kydex materials and tools are behind my lumber cart. 









I needed to make a sheath for a knife I made my nephew for Christmas. I made a wood sheath…


----------



## bndawgs

I spent today picking up some cherry rounds and fitting my snowblower into the garage for Wednesday.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Grant. Needs more glitter?

Good audible, Kenny, going with the wooden sheath.

That's a good haul, Keebler!

I'm having a new one tonight.



















Chocolate and chili. It's like a mole poblano beer. Festive!


----------



## GrantA

That one sounds interesting Dave! Have you tried Abita Office Party? It's a seasonal stout, not sure if you have it out there?

I assure you there were 20 lifetimes' worth of glitter at the table next to me bahahaha 
That little event was mostly a bust but it was fun. I've added some laser work to one of the box lids now, I dig it!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Great idea on the laser Grant. I think most Jocks are less focused on the ornamentation than the joinery, but a layperson can see a box with butt jointed tubafors and say, "I like the art! Take my $$$!!"


----------



## DavePolaschek

I haven't, Grant. The chile and cacao are pretty subtle in it. Mostly it's just a nice winter warmer. Nice work on the box laser art.

I'm pondering decoration on the little box I'm building. Thinking of carving a band of some sort around the box. A decision to be made tomorrow, though.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Yesterday I made a resolution to clear my workbench after every shop session so it's a clean slate at the end of the day.
> 
> So I did just that last night. After today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I made a resolution to quit making stupid resolutions.
> 
> - HokieKen


I see nothing wrong with your benchtop organization.


----------



## HokieKen

The only problem Woodmaster? I just finished cutting and drilling out 40 pen and keychain blanks. So now I have to glue the barrels in. I figure if I attempt that on the bench as it sits now, I'll probably end up with at least 3 things glued to each blank… I'd normally use the tablesaw or router table but the tablesaw has cutting boards curing on it and the router table has a bunch of milling tools stacked on it. Looks like I'll be sitting in the floor with super glue tomorrow evening;-)


----------



## mikeacg

Bring a pillow and blanket in case you glue yourself to the floor Kenny! 
Been busy with 'other' projects so haven't had much time to check in lately. Working on another Memorial piece with my buddy Bill - a cross for a little church in Hulbert, MI - where Bill and his wife have a cabin…
Winter had been toying with us for the last couple months but I think it's here to stay this time! Looks like we will have a White Christmas. Stay warm everybody!


----------



## EarlS

> Looks like I'll be sitting in the floor with super glue tomorrow evening;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Be careful not to glue your butt to the floor.

On second thought - spread some on the floor and see if you stick. I double dog dare you!!! Make sure that you have someone document it for us.


----------



## HokieKen

> ... Bill - a cross for a little church in Hulbert, MI - where Bill and his wife have a cabin…
> 
> - mikeacg


Bill and his wife have a cabin in a church? They ain't takin' no chances are they?! ;-p



> Looks like I'll be sitting in the floor with super glue tomorrow evening;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Be careful not to glue your butt to the floor.
> 
> On second thought - spread some on the floor and see if you stick. I double dog dare you!!! Make sure that you have someone document it for us.
> 
> - EarlS


Great idea! I was gonna try roughing up my butt with some 120 grit to give the glue something to grab onto. But all the hair just ruined the sandpaper after a couple strokes…


----------



## EarlS

> Great idea! I was gonna try roughing up my butt with some 120 grit to give the glue something to grab onto. But all the hair just ruined the sandpaper after a couple strokes…
> 
> - HokieKen


Just get a torch and singe the hair off, or maybe some Nair, then a ROS with 120 grit and a dash of isopropyl alcohol to keep the area sterile. We wouldn't want you to get an infection.

I get the feeling you aren't really getting into the spirit of the Christmas Story Double Dog Dare.


----------



## HokieKen

I get the feeling you need to watch that glorious movie again Earl. It was a *triple* dog dare. Which was a slight breach of etiquette because Schwarz skipped the triple-dare-you. ;-)

The granddaughter has been really enjoying Christmas movies this year. I'm hoping she'll watch that one with me. Pretty sure that's wishful thinking. She's only five and she hasn't really developed her Pawpaw's stellar sense of humor yet. She'd probably be really upset when Santa pushes Ralphie down the slide with a boot to the noggin' too.

I do think she's been warped enough at her age to enjoy cousin Eddy though.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I get the feeling you need to watch that glorious movie again Earl. It was a *triple* dog dare. Which was a slight breach of etiquette because Schwarz skipped the triple-dare-you. ;-)
> 
> The granddaughter has been really enjoying Christmas movies this year. I m hoping she ll watch that one with me. Pretty sure that s wishful thinking. She s only five and she hasn t really developed her Pawpaw s stellar sense of humor yet. She d probably be really upset when Santa pushes Ralphie down the slide with a boot to the noggin too.
> 
> I do think she s been warped enough at her age to enjoy cousin Eddy though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


I looked everywhere for the Vacation movie last year and couldn't find it. After Christmas, I found one so I'm ready for this year.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

when I first seen this movie I laughed that hard at it that I had to watch it again cause I missed so much LOL *$hITT3RS FULL LMAO*

OH and I PISS MYSELF AND FORGET WHO I WAS :<)))))))))))))))))


----------



## EarlS

We watch White Christmas and Christmas Vacation every year, with A Christmas Story thrown in for good measure and maybe It's A Wonderful Life. Gotta have balance. Best part is that both daughters are old enough to really appreciate all of them. The wife - well she doesn't appreciate Cousin Eddy.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Huh. Die Hard is our Christmas fare. And Die Harder. Dean Martin for the soundtrack for the rest of the day.

Cutting miters for the face on the water heater cabinet this morning. The outer ones were free-handed (they're mitered dovetails). The inner ones were done on the shooting board. Best way I know of to get miters dead-on.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Yesterday I made a resolution to clear my workbench after every shop session so it's a clean slate at the end of the day.
> 
> So I did just that last night. After today:
> 
> Today I made a resolution to quit making stupid resolutions.
> 
> - HokieKen


You just need 5 more benches & a cape stand for the epic clearup once a week.

For christmas movies, Lethal Weapon is better than Die Hard


----------



## HokieKen

> ...Is that a dremel drill press I see on your bench? Do you use it much, I have one also.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


It is Jeff. And I've never once used it as a drill press ;-) It's good for storing a Dremel tool though and I keep my flex shaft attachment hanging on it too. I hang the motor on the top of the stand when I use the flex shaft. I always think the drill press part will be handy for using wire brushes and polishing wheels on small parts but I have still never actually used it. I always default back to the flex shaft for that too.


----------



## HokieKen

> You just need 5 more benches & a cape stand for the epic clearup once a week.
> 
> For christmas movies, Lethal Weapon is better than Die Hard
> 
> - MikeB_UK


I have a cape stand. Doesn't everyone? And if I had 5 more benches, I can guarantee that somehow each and every one of them would look exactly like that one…

And yes, Lethal Weapon obviously >> Die Hard.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Cutting miters for the face on the water heater cabinet this morning. The outer ones were free-handed (they're mitered dovetails). The inner ones were done on the shooting board. Best way I know of to get miters dead-on.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I will take your shooting board and raise you a miter jack.
Especially for mitered dovetails, you can clamp it down and use it as a reference to pare down the cut.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I will take your shooting board and raise you a miter jack.
> Especially for mitered dovetails, you can clamp it down and use it as a reference to pare down the cut.
> 
> - MikeB_UK


I've got a miter jack too, Mike. I don't use it on the mitered dovetails because I'm getting "pretty close" cutting them freehand, and with as many bookcases as I'm building, setting up the miter jack, then having to put it away again so I can cut the next corner's dovetails seems like it would slow me down even more.

I've got an 8 foot long bench, and can't spare a foot for the miter jack, which says something about my shop, I expect.


----------



## duckmilk

> I have a cape stand. Doesn t everyone? And if I had 5 more benches, I can guarantee that somehow each and every one of them would look exactly like that one…
> 
> And yes, Lethal Weapon obviously >> Die Hard.
> 
> - HokieKen


I have a coat stand, it's called my bench )))


----------



## drsurfrat

You guys turned me onto a new tool - thanks

Now, buy or make….


----------



## jeffswildwood

> ...Is that a dremel drill press I see on your bench? Do you use it much, I have one also.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> It is Jeff. And I ve never once used it as a drill press ;-) It s good for storing a Dremel tool though and I keep my flex shaft attachment hanging on it too. I hang the motor on the top of the stand when I use the flex shaft. I always think the drill press part will be handy for using wire brushes and polishing wheels on small parts but I have still never actually used it. I always default back to the flex shaft for that too.
> 
> - HokieKen


That's a great idea Ken. I was given one several years ago. I tried it as a mini drill press. I sucked! You could measure the run out with inches. But I did use a cutter wheel to make a micro dado for the mesh I used in this box.










I locked it down and run the lid parts through the cutter. For that it worked great.


----------



## clieb91

Kenny, I see nothing wrong with the bench set up. The trick is having enough space somewhere int eh shop to relocate a small amount so you have room on the horizontal surface you need at the time.  I like the sheath.

Grant those bracelets turned out nice. Have to agree about the decor concept as well. It might have so much awesome wood but if it has some fun design on it it will get noticed 3x faster.

CtL


----------



## clieb91

So besides a really fancy sewing machine my wife also has a Cricut and has been experimenting with it. She asked me to cut some stuff out that she could play with I cut out the Ball and the Tree before my blade broke last week, the plaque i had in my stash from a junk sale a few years ago. 
This thing has some potential….










CtL


----------



## duckmilk

Still catching up. I'd like to see more of the wood knife sheath Kenny.

The bangles you made are beautiful Grant, and the box engraving adds a lot to it.


----------



## mikeacg

I'm with Duck on the bangles Grant! How about doing a post detailing their creation?


----------



## HokieKen

There ya go Duck. That's all I took and it's in the hands of Fedex on its way to Ohio now.


----------



## HokieKen

Why is it that every time I am having my teeth cleaned or put on my respirator that all my mustache hairs decide to go north and have a dance party with every hair in my nose? It's almost enough to make a man want to go lady-faced.

Almost.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny -awesome looking knife and sheath.

Chris - my eldest daughter wants one of those Cricut things.

Just got back from putting finish on the speaker. Or should I say sealer. I wasn't paying attention and put a second coat of seal-a-cell on instead of the first coat of Arm-R-Seal. Not a total loss but still annoying.

I still need to make a charcuterie board out of some chestnut with scrap cherry, walnut, and maple accents of some kind. I think I will stay out of the exotic wood box for this one.

I'm also supposed to make a coffee mug tree. If I can channel my inner G&G it might just have some cloud lifts.

My eldest daughter asked me if I could make a tea box for her to give to her sister. I think that kind of sidesteps the whole Christmas concept. I can't forget the desk I also need to make for the youngest daughter. Guess that means I'm going to be busy next week on vacation.

I also have to confess that I have sinned. I bought a couple of plastic handled chees knives to go with the charcuterie board since I don't have a lathe and I didn't get organized enough to make handles the old fashioned way, with a rasp.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Chris, those are really nice. My wife liked them as she looked over my shoulder.

Ken, that knife and sheath are amazing. I suggest you use the knife, or one like it, to solve your other problem, the mustache, and shave those puppy's!

Earl, to me cherry, walnut and maple ARE exotic wood. ) Good luck on your projects.


----------



## bndawgs

Man, we're getting screwed for snow. Not getting as much as Tony will.

It's because I got the snow blower out I know it.


----------



## HokieKen

It's freezing rain here right now but they're pretty convinced we'll get 1-3" before tonight. Glad I drove the truck instead of the bike today ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, Kenny has the sliding dumbass perfected. I need to figure out what to call it when you're cutting a mitered half-lap joint and cut the miter the wrong way. First cut I made where I no longer had the ability to flip the board around to correct a mistake I cut the miter the wrong way.

Also measured the frame of the door I'm making for my water heater cabinet. Thought I was going to be able to use a 1×8 for the panel in the door. Nope. The gap is 8" wide, on the nose. Guess I'll be digging through the plywood scraps to see if there's something close to the right size.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

yupp were looking at 14 inches yukkey yuck :<(((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## HokieKen

I'd call it a half-assed half-lap Dave.

Glad I'm down here Tony. Looks like we'll just be getting freezing rain and not a bunch of that. I wouldn't have minded a little white stuff but I prefer none rather than a bunch!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, the way I cut it, it'd be a no-lap, Kenny.


----------



## bndawgs

Took the snowblower out to at least burn off some of the old gas that was in the tank.


----------



## clieb91

We took the snowblower out to clear trails around 1:30 and everything just started freezing inside it. Had to turn around and get the skid steer. It has pretty much turned to what is being called a wintry mix at this point and thankfully we have decided to close the park for the evening. 
Think I am going to spend some time in the shop  and perhaps a Christmas special or two.

Earl- If you can find one on sale it is a fun machine and has a lot of potential. I already have 3 new tshirts that were made along with some fun bumper stickers. She has also been making cards and a number of other Christmas gifts.

CtL


----------



## Woodmaster1

I let the snow blower stay put and shoveled instead. Not enough snow to justify using it. Twenty miles south I would have used the snow blower. They were closing schools because of the snow.


----------



## drsurfrat

We aren't supposed to get anything until 10 tonight up her near Boston, so I managed to BBQ some salmon before the grill gets buried.


----------



## bndawgs

Do you guys think that the eccentric bushings on the 8" DJ20 jointer would be the same as the bushings on the 6" DJ15?

I'm searching for some for my DJ15, but it looks like Grizzly is going to be my last hope and they are backordered on bushings for the 6", but not on bushings for the 8"


----------



## EarlS

I'm looking at our weather forecast - no snow, not too cold, I'll take it compared to the mess out east.

Just bought a Oneida Supercell this afternoon as a Christmas present for me. My wife kind of said it would be my Christmas present. Of course I'm not telling her what is really costs though. Looks like 4-5 weeks for it to arrive. It should also be small enough that I can get the lathe into the shop when my folks finally make it out this way next spring. I'm 15 minutes away from 10 days of shop time.


----------



## Keebler1

All that snow up north and Im down here walking around in short sleeves with the a/c on in the truck. Keep it up there


----------



## jeffswildwood

Just plane nasty here. Of coarse I needed to plane just a little more cherry so another freeze out.


----------



## Keebler1

Anyone order from the woodturning store before? I ordered a mandrel from them and shows to have been shipped on the 5th but still doesnt show delivered in tracking. Yes it shipped usps.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Probably not their fault Keebs. Had an order that shipped usps from TX on the third get here on the 15th. An eBay order that shipped the same day from CA took 10 days. USPS sucks right now.


----------



## jeffswildwood

And more snow this morning. Getting tired of it already!


----------



## bndawgs

Send it up here Jeff. I want to get some use out of the snowblower.


----------



## DavePolaschek

USPS is having lots of trouble, including truckers who've had to wait for hours to unload because the mail facilities are full of packages. I've currently got five packages that were supposed to already have been delivered that switched to "we have no idea when you'll get it" on Wednesday. Three of them were last seen in Albuquerque earlier this week.

Hopefully the crunch will clear up before too much longer. My mailman has been pretty dang stressed out lately.


----------



## bndawgs

I'm pretty sure it was USPS who lost some set up blocks I had ordered on Amazon. First time I've had that happen.


----------



## HokieKen

All the shippers are major FUBAR right now. Between something called Covid (whatever that is) and a vaccine for it being distributed and everybody shopping online because of it and now the blizzard in the NE, it's a major crapshow. USPS site still says if you ship 2-day priority by Saturday it will be there before Christmas. HA! How about the 2-day priority package that was shipped to me on 12/3 and just got here yesterday? I have several gifts I ordered (I thought) plenty early still in limbo. Hoping for a Christmas miracle!


----------



## Lazyman

It's all over the board. I got a delivery from Amazon by USPS yesterday that I ordered less than 24 hours before but one shipped from NJ is over a week late and I just got an alert that it will be delivered today. In DFW at least, It seems to be the large regional facilities that are the bottleneck. Earlier in the year, I had a package stuck at our regional facility for 3 weeks after taking a week to travel from NJ to DFW only to be misdelivered by the local post office when they finally got their hands on it. On the other hand, about a month ago I ordered epoxy putty from an Etsy seller in the UK that was delivered to me in 5 days.


----------



## bndawgs

I can't wait to be off next week. Thumb is feeling better and I hope to get some good shop time this weekend.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> All the shippers are major FUBAR right now. Between something called Covid (whatever that is) and a vaccine for it being distributed and everybody shopping online because of it and now the blizzard in the NE, it s a major crapshow. USPS site still says if you ship 2-day priority by Saturday it will be there before Christmas. HA! How about the 2-day priority package that was shipped to me on 12/3 and just got here yesterday? I have several gifts I ordered (I thought) plenty early still in limbo. Hoping for a Christmas miracle!
> 
> - HokieKen





> It s all over the board. I got a delivery from Amazon by USPS yesterday that I ordered less than 24 hours before but one shipped from NJ is over a week late and I just got an alert that it will be delivered today. In DFW at least, It seems to be the large regional facilities that are the bottleneck. Earlier in the year, I had a package stuck at our regional facility for 3 weeks after taking a week to travel from NJ to DFW only to be misdelivered by the local post office when they finally got their hands on it. On the other hand, about a month ago I ordered epoxy putty from an Etsy seller in the UK that was delivered to me in 5 days.
> 
> - Lazyman


LETS BLAME GRANT LOL :<))))))))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Started on another batch of bookcases today. After this batch of 6 are done, it's time to start working on my swap project.

Hoping we get a few more people in for the swap, but there's still a month to sign up, I guess.

We heard anything from ColoradoMtn? Looks like his last post here was before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Keebler1

Teaser pics


----------



## GrantA

Daang Tony easy buddy

My fedex account rep said they have contracts to move the vaccine for several companies and that it will take priority over everything else. Grrrrreeeaaaattttt.
Mail carriers are ridiculously overworked and stressed right now.
All parcel carriers are running on the ragged edge and trying to meet demands. Try to have an open mind if your exam gloves *cough, Kenny* or whatever you ordered didn't make it yet
;-p

On to shop related issues- I need an easy way to measure angles! Any recommendations? I'm thinking a digital bevel gauge would be nice. Time to do some looking because the protractor plus bevel gauge is leaving me wanting here.


----------



## HokieKen

What kind of angles Grant? I use this guy most of the time.


----------



## clieb91

Morning All, 
Snow here has almost disappeared, but decided to make a snowman…










Been a bit since I have worked wet wet wood. This was a branch of Birch I brought home from work. Was not quite as dry as I thought. I didn't bother putting finish on this guy a I am not sure what will happen to him as he drys. Was fun though.

Sophia has also been making snowmen as Christmas gifts she came upstairs last night with these guys…










Unfortunately I still have a box to mail to NJ. All this talk about how bad shipping is ad I am thinking about doing a possible meet up with my parents in Maryland. May have to call them today and see what they think.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

No snow here Chris but it's cold. Came to the shop and immediately pulled out my one-eyed monster!


----------



## Keebler1

I knew something was off with Chris….he's a Jersey boy lol j/k I got lucky in Jersey one year. Took the wrong exit so I took the first one available to turn around. All the trucks were turning right going somewhere but I turned left figuring I would get back on highway and go the way I came. Missed that turn and just before starting into a sharp right corner theres a sign about a low bridge I couldnt clear. Luckily was able to turn left and saw a truck moving around and was able to get him to lead me back to the highway. I will say Jersey has their tolls figured out. They dont charge to enter the state but charge you to leave.


----------



## EarlS

> No snow here Chris but it's cold. Came to the shop and immediately pulled out my one-eyed monster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny - it isn't cold unless your tools are frozen to the bench.

I am curious how you vent your shop when that monstrosity is running? Is that is a kerosene or diesel heater? They put off huge amounts of carbon monoxide.


----------



## HokieKen

That's how they keep the state populated Keebler. They trap people who can't afford the tolls ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

Just another usps story. Monday I mailed 7 packages. They were going everywhere from Las Vagas to New York. All arrived thursday except 2. One is showing out for delivery today, the one to NY. The only one left is the one to Michigan. It says delayed, in transit. *Chris*, I hope this makes you feel a little better about USPS. My boxes went to NY, NV, MI, WV, VA(3).


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Earl, I would have responded sooner but I must have passed out for some reason. That seems to happen when it's cold a lot for some reason… ;-)

My 2 bay doors are plenty drafty to vent the shop. This one's kerosene.


----------



## HokieKen

Well $hi+


----------



## Lazyman

I always just print out my mailing labels at home and drop it in the box. Standing in line is for suckers, especially at the nearest PO where the lady at the counter must be related to the Seinfeld soup nazi.


----------



## Lazyman

> My 2 bay doors are plenty drafty to vent the shop. This one's kerosene.
> 
> - HokieKen


It might not be a bad idea to get a CO sensor for the winter to make it easier to tell the difference between a hangover and CO poisoning.

BTW, I added this weather strip to seal around the garage door and it made a huge difference in the garage temperature in the winter. It seals so tightly now that when I open the door into the house quickly, the vacuum created by the door opening causes the garage door to shift slightly. Of course if you do run you heater, you may have to crack the door slightly or put a vent or exhaust port in the door. I have 2 exhaust ports for venting my portable AC/Heater.


----------



## EarlS

+1 nathan - plug-in carbon monoxide monitors are inexpensive and work quite well. Most folks are really surprised how fast CO can build up. IT is also surprising how high CO levels are around kerosene heaters and other fuel type space heaters.

I had a an entire 15 man crew go home with carbon monoxide poisoning because they were using a couple kerosene heaters inside a tarp style temporary building. We banned kerosene heaters at the plant after that.


----------



## HokieKen

I have a hard-wired smoke/CO detector in the garage so I should be good. Good PSAs though!

I am going to replace the bay doors either this summer or next. They are in pretty bad shape at the bottom and have spots rotted beyond another repair. I intend to replace them with some engineered material and will replace the framing at the same time and try to seal them up some then. For now, the 3/16" or so gaps on 3 sides doesn't bother me. I only have to run the heater maybe a half dozen days a year and it only had to run for about 5 minute spurts and I'm good for a couple hours. It spits out some heat!


----------



## EarlS

Today is SketchUp day, getting the desk model put together and the 3 legged side table the elder daughter just asked for. Anyone have a good design or suggestions for a small 3 legged table (10" dia, 20" high)?


----------



## GrantA

Kenny I have one of these in my 20×24 shop, works great! I might have the bigger one I'd have to check.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Anyone have a good design or suggestions for a small 3 legged table (10" dia, 20" high)?


Being me, I'd hand cut a seat approximately the right shape, smooth it out with block planes and a spokeshave, then stake three legs into it at about the right places, and splayed just enough that they wouldn't stick out much past the edge of the seat. At 20" high, stringers are optional, but if I didn't get good shoulders on the legs, I'd add them.

I'm still in bookcase-land. This is the fifth pencil I've used up marking dovetails and rabbets on these cases.


----------



## clieb91

Keebler, Always a trick to get out of Jersey only one way out with no tolls and your truck would not fit not that road. My suggestion though is stay away from the north end of the state, that place is just nuts. I grew up further south.

I talked to my Dad and we are meeting in Maryland on Wednesday, wish I woudl have thought of it sooner as they mailed there stuff to us priority on the 12th, it was next scanned in Philly (an hour away from them) on the 16th and now just says in transit arriving late. My sister is a mail carrier and she personally postmarked her box to me last week and I still haven't gotten it either. But the trip will be a good drive and be good to see my parents for a brief bit since sometime over the summer.

CtL


----------



## drsurfrat

> Today is SketchUp day, getting the desk model put together and the 3 legged side table the elder daughter just asked for. Anyone have a good design or suggestions for a small 3 legged table (10" dia, 20" high)?
> 
> - EarlS


I like 3 legged stools, if your design can handle a thick top. I turn both the top and legs, them blind tenons at a 10 degree angle about 2 inches inboard of the edge.
There is one in my projects that has a triangular padded top, too.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, the staked drinking table in this excerpt from the Anarchist's Design Book would be a good starting point. Make the seat a little beefier, and Bob's your uncle.


----------



## Keebler1

Wish me luck guys just put the silicone in pressure pot for the bottom part of my dice mold. Has a cure time of 16-24 hrs


----------



## clieb91

Keebler, Best of luck with it look forward to seeing how it comes out. Hope you're knocking out those Christmas gifts as well.

I think I have all of mine done. Mostly playing around with new ideas in the shop today. Wife and Sophia are making peanut butter buckeyes, so looking forward to those being done 

Dave, That is certainly a lot of pencil to go through. I wish I woudl have used one up that much, but mine are lost int he shop way before they get to that point.

CtL


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, do you have a smoke & CO detector in your shop that can handle the sawdust? I've always heard that the dust can set off false alarms so I never put one out there. Years ago I saw one advertised that was supposedly workshops and garages that but the last time I looked for one, I could not find it.


----------



## Keebler1

Chris finished my parents gifts last night. Showed the wife what she is getting once I get them turned since i leave for work for anout 2 weeks tomorrow


----------



## clieb91

Keebler, Glad to hear you were able to get them done. Hope she likes the IOU gift. 
Safe travels to ya.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, do you have a smoke & CO detector in your shop that can handle the sawdust? I ve always heard that the dust can set off false alarms so I never put one out there. Years ago I saw one advertised that was supposedly workshops and garages that but the last time I looked for one, I could not find it.
> 
> - Lazyman


Well, I don't really know… Hadn't thought about it. When I push the test button it works and I set it off once a few years ago so the smoke part worked once at least.


----------



## mikeacg

> Today is SketchUp day, getting the desk model put together and the 3 legged side table the elder daughter just asked for. Anyone have a good design or suggestions for a small 3 legged table (10" dia, 20" high)?
> 
> - EarlS


Earl,

My suggestions for a 3-legged table would probably involve tools you don't currently own (Like a lathe and definitely a CNC machine). I am working on some new furniture designs that will feature carved rifles for legs and carved pistols for handles. Winter is a good time for me to be creative as I can't really go outside much - except to run the snowblower or haul wood to the stoves!


----------



## EarlS

Update - my daughter found a DIY table on pintrest. She wants to do most of the shop work too…... Looks like my little girl is growing up (she is 23)










Here's the results of today's efforts on the knock down desk. The top assembly slides onto the leg assemblies. Not sure if I need a stabilizing stretcher between the back legs.


----------



## HokieKen

Looks good Earl. I'd miter those side joints though. Those rabbets aren't going to be pleasing visually. DAMHIKT…

Who says guns, beer, and power tools don't mix?


----------



## mikeacg

Nicely done Kenny! I would be proud to own a pen like that!


----------



## clieb91

Looks Nice Kenny, I have yet to do one do one of the full size ones. Done a few of the mini style though and like the look.

Earl, the modern table is pretty cool looking. I am sure it will be an enjoyable time in the shop with her. The desk looks neat as well.

Got some more blanks glued up yesterday from some leftovers and plan to get some shop time today to make them into something.

CtL


----------



## drsurfrat

Isn't anyone going to point out the inconsistency of it being a pen and not a pencil ? since pencils have lead…

I can't stop myself from Dad jokes.


----------



## HokieKen

Well played Mike ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Finished up most of my other gifts yesterday so today is a carving day  I'll be getting back to the "traditional winged Christmas skull" (so christened by Lazyman) I started a couple of weeks ago. 









I'm looking forward to a day of quiet hand tool work  Unfortunately I'm also feeling a bit under the gun with Christmas 5 days off and me having plans for two of those evenings and having to work three of those days…

Anybody else still humping to get gifts done by Friday?


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny my Christmas gifts wont be done till sometime in febuary. Still have to turn the wofes and im gonna get my niece and nephew to come help with their bandsaw boxes


----------



## EarlS

I managed to get last year's bluetooth finished this morning AND posted in Projects. Now I have a desk and side table to make this week. Of course, none of the lumber has been planed or jointed. At least I'm not out back in the woods cutting fallen trees into boards. Fortunately, both projects are drawn up on SketchUp so I won't have to make it all up as I go. Almost finished with the detail pages that show all of the dimensional information.

It's going to be tight but I'm inspired by my heros.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Anybody else still humping to get gifts done by Friday?


Yep. But it's for my sweetie, and "we don't do Christmas presents" so I've got some slack in the schedule. If it doesn't pan out, I'll make a batch of chicken soup instead.


----------



## Keebler1

First half of the dice mold came out of the pot. Have to cut the silicone where it got underneath the tape and pull the tape off but thatll be done in a couple weeks when I get back home then I can make the cap for it


----------



## clieb91

Keebler, Those look awesome. Be cool to see the whole piece.

Another nod to Jersey. I grew up going to Atlantic City in the 80s when the Casinos were in their hey day and the boardwalk was a great place to hit the arcades and walk along. My Mom grew up going there and spending time during the summers with her cousins in the 50s and 60s. We were only 45 minutes north. So I had these left over pieces of Atlantic City Boardwalk salvaged blanks from some years ago. Decided both my parents needed one more gift.










CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Fantastic gift Chris!


----------



## EarlS

Keebler - I'm not visualizing what you are making. I'll be anxiously waiting to see the complete project.

Chris - Is that a magnifying glass on a chain? Very cool!!!

The side table pieces are cut and sanded. On to the glue-up. At this rate it will be done before Christmas. We ran into one problem. My daughter is 5'-0" tall so she can't keep even pressure on a board going across a dado blade. She asked if they make shorter table saws. I told her they are called contractor saws.


----------



## mikeacg

Perfect gift Chris! I'm sure they will be thrilled!
I bought Mama a set of ROKU speakers to go with the ROKU TV I got her last year. She's deaf as a post and wants to keep turning the TV up but it drives me crazy in my office just off the living room. I put the new speakers (I let her open her present early!) on a platform behind the couch (inches from her head) and life is good again! The sound is incredible (great bass!) and she can hear her shows again! She'll be 95 on January 14th!!!

Mike

I'll need to see pictures of that carving Kenny! Looks like you caught the bug!!!


----------



## bndawgs

She doesn't do the closed caption Mike? My mom won't get hearing aids, so she just uses closed caption.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl I am mqking a casting mold similar to whats being made in this video. Will be a couple weeks but will show my finished results.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, get her a six-inch step stool (or whatever height she needs). There's a few dozen examples in the projects from that shop class from Nebraska on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## duckmilk

> Earl, get her a six-inch step stool (or whatever height she needs). There's a few dozen examples in the projects from that shop class from Nebraska on Friday or Saturday.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Or, build her an appropriate sized platform out of 2×6's with 3/4" plywood on top so she can move it around where needed.


----------



## mikeacg

> She doesn t do the closed caption Mike? My mom won t get hearing aids, so she just uses closed caption.
> 
> - Steve


I have them turned on but a lot of her shows don't use them…


----------



## clieb91

Earl, One of my favorite and most popular kits. I used a stack of 2×10s for several years at the lathe and just kept removing them as Sophia got older. I will have to keep that in mind if she ever needs to use the saw, though mine is more than likely a bit shorter.

CtL


----------



## GrantA

I'm surprised nobody mentioned it but Earl some featherboards would be an excellent addition to the saw for dado work and will keep pressure where you need it and hands away.

I don't like the idea of a stool at all for fear of leaning too far and it tipping with a running blade nearby. And if I put a platform around anything I'd surely trip over it.
Platform shoes are an option!

Chris I love the magnifying glass! And of course the wood choice is perfect

Kenny what kinda wood are you carving that out of? I have a s et of carving chisels in the cabinet still. One of these days…


----------



## Lazyman

> I m surprised nobody mentioned it but Earl some featherboards would be an excellent addition to the saw for dado work and will keep pressure where you need it and hands away.
> 
> - GrantA


+1, I've even just clamped a wood block to the fence that is exactly 3/4" above the table to help hold a piece down. One of those rolling hold downs that attaches to the fence is a more high tech approach. The other thing that might help is a longer push block that extends over the top of the work piece. That only really helps if the piece isn't too long but longer push sticks may help in general for the height challenged.


----------



## bndawgs

Dagger.

Do I get some thin CA glue to try and wick it into this crack?










Uggh, so mad as I didn't even think about backing up that edge when planing the end.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Either CA or thin (i.e. hot) hide glue, Steve. Or spread the crack open wider, hit it with yellow glue, and then clamp it back tight, but that risks running it farther.

Often when I do that, the piece I'm working on suddenly becomes smaller…


----------



## duckmilk

We decided what we are going to have for Christmas dinner, although a smaller cut than this video shows, and probably without the pitchfork.


----------



## bndawgs

> Either CA or thin (i.e. hot) hide glue, Steve. Or spread the crack open wider, hit it with yellow glue, and then clamp it back tight, but that risks running it farther.
> 
> Often when I do that, the piece I'm working on suddenly becomes smaller…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


 I'm going to try the thin CA glue first. As luck would have it, the crack is right where the hinge pin is going to go for the lid. Just my luck.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

waiting for the invite email duck :<)))

https://tenor.com/view/nibbles-belly-yummy-gif-12563356


----------



## mikeacg

Dang! I'm going to have to dig out my deepfrying cooker! Great idea Duck!
Merry Christmas my friend!!!


----------



## EarlS

> We decided what we are going to have for Christmas dinner, although a smaller cut than this video shows, and probably without the pitchfork.
> 
> - duckmilk


What time should we show up for dinner?


----------



## HokieKen

Smaller and without the pitchfork? I thought you were a Texan Duck!


----------



## MikeB_UK

My Stail Engine arrived (Witchet to Americans I think).
I can now make a pool cue if I ever get around to it


----------



## HokieKen

I have never heard of a Stail Engine nor a Witchet Mike. But that looks like a fantastic adjustable dowel maker/sizer waiting to happen!


----------



## bndawgs

Torn on what to do with this cherry I picked up.

Burn it, cook with it, make some bowl blanks, try to sell it, or let it sit for a year under my porch and then burn it?


----------



## Lazyman

I see beautiful bowls. If you've got a good bandsaw, you could also mill some short stock for future boxes after it dries.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm with Nathan, cut it into turning blanks or mill some boards out of it. Cherry isn't available in the round very often around here. I wouldn't waste it.


----------



## drsurfrat

Obvious if it were me - bowl blanks for sure.
I love turning it green as well, it actually smells like cherry coke when you start into the bark.
I'm jealous, and I think that you southerners have better soil to grow cherry. My little experience says that yours is much darker and richer looking than the blond-ish stuff up here.

Is that a Red Sox sticker in the bed of your truck?

PS ha! great minds think alike (and there's us, too)


----------



## Lazyman

> Smaller and without the pitchfork? I thought you were a Texan Duck!
> 
> - HokieKen


He's actually a New Mexican by birth but we've adopted him.


----------



## bndawgs

> Obvious if it were me - bowl blanks for sure.
> I love turning it green as well, it actually smells like cherry coke when you start into the bark.
> I m jealous, and I think that you southerners have better soil to grow cherry. My little experience says that yours is much darker and richer looking than the blond-ish stuff up here.
> 
> Is that a Red Sox sticker in the bed of your truck?
> 
> PS ha! great minds think alike (and there s us, too)
> 
> - drsurfrat


yup, red sox fan here. grandparents used to live in manchester and would take my older brothers to games. i was too young, but i would root for them since my brothers would.

i already sealed the ends with anchorseal, so i was leaning that way already. maybe this weekend, i'll get some of them cut up.

Edit: I'm wondering if these pieces were from a limb or the trunk? I picked up another load of cherry a couple years ago and they were 3x the size.


----------



## HokieKen

I wouldn't cut them until you're ready to turn them if it were me. If you have Anchorseal on them, put them somewhere out of the elements and cut em as you need them. They'll dry slower and more evenly if they're in the round and have the bark on in my experience.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Agree with Nathan and Kenny. Even if those are a little short they could be handy for plenty. They look nice and straight.


----------



## bndawgs

Here's a teaser of the box I was working on.


----------



## drsurfrat

I had really good luck with some maple rounds when I split them in half, and plastic bagged just the ends so the moisture left the exposed side. I even left the bark on. Only tiny checks after months. Just a thought, you know what you are doing…

Ah, fond memories. My Mom (Das's a complete nerd) used to take us five to the "SevenUp Jr. Padres" games. We'd sit in the nosebleeds and eat hotdogs and wait for the massive stadium lights to come on.


----------



## Lazyman

Those cherry chunks look to be big enough that I would cut them or at least some of them now, like this:










If you remove the pith now, the outside blanks will crack less before you get around to turning them and with the slice from the middle , cut the middle 2-3 inches (the pith) out and you wind up with 2 quarter sawn boards that will be very stable as they dry. I usually make that center slice a little thinner but thick like shown. it makes great spindle turning blanks for handles and such or you can cut small turning blocks from it, if they are wide enough.


----------



## bndawgs

Thanks for the picture Nathan. I'm going to mess with some this weekend.


----------



## clieb91

Nice Score Steve. Looks like you should have a good enough amount of material for a while.

CtL


----------



## bndawgs

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## bndawgs




----------



## KelleyCrafts

Story of my life Steve.


----------



## bndawgs

One of my problems is that I can't figure out what to do with all of it. I suffer from analysis paralysis.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The first step I had to learn was, don't collect more. There will always be more when the time comes. Just start using what you can as you go.


----------



## Lazyman

I won't show you my patio or my piles of it inside the shop. Mine is not nearly as organized as yours. I try to avoid getting more but a couple of weeks ago someone pruned a good sized limb from a pecan tree and I had to pick up some of it because I am running low on the pecan that I collected about 3 years ago.


----------



## bndawgs

I am tempted to throw this cherry up on Craigslist to see if I'd get any bites. But then I think about the fact that when the wood is gone, it's gone forever.


----------



## Lazyman

I think that a lot of guys see that as something that they should be able to get for free, unless the wood is rare in your area. I wonder if you could get more for them if you mill a few into turning blanks? Just make sure that save yourself some of the best pieces.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah, I don't ever collect it to sell. I just collect stuff to use. I have more than what you've shown by probably triple. So I've stopped collecting for now. When I get low I'll get more and mill it down.


----------



## HokieKen

I have an asston of logs too. It's the processing and milling that always bottle necks me. I have my patio full and a pile in a shed at my mom's. Unless it's something special, I'm not picking any more up any time soon either…


----------



## clieb91

Way too much here as well. But of course we cut something down and at work and I bring more home. Need to go through some of the stuff I have as it has been laying around a bit too long and probably is only acceptable as firewood.

CtL


----------



## bndawgs

Need a recommendation for a finish for this beer tap?

Hopefully someone says wipe on poly, tung oil, spray lacquer, or CA glue. Lol


----------



## bndawgs

I would love to be able to keep the red color of the cedar.


----------



## DavePolaschek

While you've got it on the lathe, hit it with a mix of 1 part shellac, 1 part DNA, and 1 part tung oil. Home-made friction finish.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

since its a tap handle and it will see a lot of use i would use tru-oil :<)))


----------



## bndawgs

What about a spar urethane? 
Unfortunately, I don't have any shellac or DNA. Or tru oil for that matter. 
Finishing is always my worst time for projects.


----------



## GrantA

CA will work fine Steve. I hate poly. Not crazy about lacquer either. Dave's suggestion sounds nice but CA is easier. I'm lazy ;-p 
I love Tru oil but it'd take 2 weeks of daily application to get enough on it! It's easy and takes almost no time, but it takes a LOT of time. Got it?


----------



## bndawgs

Just tried some wipe on poly. It darkened it a little bit.










This is somewhat of a test run, so not totally a loss if I mess it up.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I pulled out the can of poly to finish a sign that'll be going outside. Stared at it for about ten minutes before starting to French polish the sign. Shellac and tung oil will be good enough, and look a lot better than poly.

Got mineral spirits to thin the tung oil, Steve? You could use just that on a rag on the lathe and use the heat to cure it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wet sand with danish oil, followed by shellac as a friction finish. Worked great for my screwdrivers.


----------



## EarlS

While we are talking about finishing, anyone have a good recipe for finishing maple? All of the stains look really blotchy, and I'm not a fan of oil based polyurethane finish on maple (it makes the maple look a sickly yellow). The desk I'm making for my daughter needs a good stain/finish to highlight the figuring in the maple.


----------



## bndawgs

Earl,

I feel like I've read about anilene dye to bring out the figure in maple.


----------



## HokieKen

BLO does a nice job of highlighting figure in Maple Earl. It does give some color to it though. I'm not sure there's really a good way to enhance the figure without yellowing it to some extent. Shellac or WB poly will preserve the color but they won't do much for the figure.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Shellac can enhance the figure, but you'll need to sand or plane to get it dang smooth, and then French polish to get the chatoyance to pop. It's not really hard, just painstaking. There's also a "use yellow dye and then sand it almost all the way back" trick to enhancing the figure on maple. I think it was in Flexner's book, but haven't unpacked that one yet, so I can't be sure.


----------



## Lazyman

I don't think I would use shellac on a beer tap since it dissolves with alcohol. I would use CA. CA is about a clear as you can get and will be pretty durable. I used it on the first beer mug I made for a cousin in 2016 and from last report it still holding up, which is saying a lot since he was a 21 year old college student when I made it for him. I used it on a beech bowl once and it really brought out the chatoyancy without much darkening.


----------



## drsurfrat

A tap handle will see lots of water and possibly some alcohol, and some soap, hopefully.

I have had good luck using 2 part 5-min epoxy, thinned with the littlest bit of isopropyl or denatured alcohol. I smear it on whatever surface I have (even easier on a low speed lathe), give it a couple minutes to soak in until it *just* starts getting stiff (I really pay attention). Then take a rag soaked in alcohol and wipe of the shiny layer. ONLY take off enough to make a dull sheen. It looks almost lie there is nothing on the wood. After it cures, water will bead up on it and not soak in.

It is very much guesswork, but the worst that i have had happen is to have shiny spots that I missed. No change in color, darkening but not as much as if its wet. no other side effects that I have seen.

Alcohol will reduce the strength of epoxy's bond, but not important in this case.
Epoxy has a cross-linking cure, so after it sets, water and alcohol will not degrade it.
And epoxy has similar enough surface chemistry to wood, so another wood finish on top would probably work.


----------



## GrantA

Earl, oil is the only way to go IMO
I've been loving hard wax oil, I have some from Fiddes and from Briwax to try. Here's some.on a figured maple box


----------



## EarlS

I think I'm going to try a test piece with dewaxed shellac (Zinnser Bulls Eye) with Old Masters WB Acrylic and another one with dewaxed shellac and Arm-R-Seal. I'm also going to try staining the wood, then sanding it down like Dave suggested.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, here are two shots of the handle of the ladle I carved last spring, and which is seeing a lot of use now that it's soup season.



















This was carved where a large branch met the trunk of the apple tree, and the wood was actually ribbed for her pleasure through there. Took some careful planing and sanding to make it smooth while retaining the ripply look, but it's finished with nothing more than raw, cooked linseed oil (no metallic dryers added). Here's the brand I used, but it seems to be holding up pretty well. I'll probably renew the finish next summer, when we're not using the ladle for soups, but only because I want this to last.


----------



## bndawgs

Question about the next step with this knife.










I'm ready to glue the scales on, but I left the scales a little on the thicker side for now. They're sitting about 7/16" and I want to get them down closer to 3/8" or a hair under.

Should I thin them down before gluing on or do it after they're glued on? I assume I should use the pins to help align them, but the pins are a tight fit and I'll probably have to hammer them in. If I install the pins now, will I be able to sand them down?

I just bought some 3/16" round bar from HD?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I always thin the sides after getting everything glued up. Brass bar stock will sand down pretty easily on a belt sander or grinder, but if the pins are excessively long, cutting them flush with a hacksaw would be a good first step. Steel is harder, and will be a real pain.


----------



## bndawgs

Thanks Dave. How thick do you normally have your scales? I think this steel is going to be too hard to work with. I was hoping to stay with silver pins to contrast the walnut. I'll look around the web for other options.


----------



## treg

Its been awhile but I'm in.


----------



## DavePolaschek

It depends on the knife, Steve. My carving knives have handles that are pretty thick. Almost an inch and a quarter total. Others I'm down to scales that are 1/4 thick.

With steel, you can use a file on the steel. Or anneal it so you can rivet it flat after shaping the scales. Or both… there are some mild steels that are pretty easy to work.

Tom, welcome aboard! Great to see you're getting some shop time again!


----------



## Keebler1

Steve the couple of knives ive made ive glued and pinned the scales in then sanded the scales till they felt good in my hand.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Steve, I've made well more than a handful of knives in my day.

Shape the front of the scales where they meet the ricasso. You won't be able to shape that later without scratching up your knife.

From there, pin and glue the scales and then shape them. The steel pins will be fine, just realize they will sand slower than wood so take your time shaping the sides or they will stick up higher than the scales just enough to feel it.


----------



## bndawgs

Well, that was a nice stressful 5 mins. Lol

You think I would have been able to think of getting the pins ready before I mixed up the epoxy?

One of these days I'll graduate from the school of dummies.


----------



## DavePolaschek

You're not alone, Steve. Chris Schwarz says opening a glue bottle drops your IQ by about 40 points. I sure can't argue with that.


----------



## bndawgs

> You're not alone, Steve. Chris Schwarz says opening a glue bottle drops your IQ by about 40 points. I sure can't argue with that.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


LOL. I've never heard that before, but I agree 150%.


----------



## clieb91

Evening All, 
We have some new players. Welcome hairy, stripit and and Tom to the fun. Glad you guys are all on board.

I know some of you others hanging out here want to join in. Just let me know when still have a few weeks left.

CtL


----------



## clieb91

> You're not alone, Steve. Chris Schwarz says opening a glue bottle drops your IQ by about 40 points. I sure can't argue with that.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> LOL. I ve never heard that before, but I agree 150%.
> 
> - Steve


I had an almost total opposite today got everything cut even prototype all sanded and ready to go then realized I ran out of glue. I was not about to go out, thankfully that present is not needed for tomorrow.

Hope everyone was able to get their last minute gifts done and wrapped. 
CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Think this is going to be the first project i make a prototype for. At least part of it


----------



## hairy

> Evening All,
> We have some new players. Welcome hairy, stripit and and Tom to the fun. Glad you guys are all on board.
> 
> I know some of you others hanging out here want to join in. Just let me know when still have a few weeks left.
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


I gotta do this. Now, the hard part - I gotta do this.


----------



## hairy

> Think this is going to be the first project i make a prototype for. At least part of it
> 
> - Keebler1


I've been doing it lately, its a big help.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Welcome, guys!

Prototypes for projects, especially when you're trying something new, are hugely helpful. I'm pretty sure I'll be prototyping what I'm building for this swap very soon. And if it doesn't work out, I'll be able to see whether a small tweak will get it done, or if it's time to move on to Plan B.


----------



## HokieKen

I've taken on some machining jobs and been contracted by my son for some remodeling in the next couple of months. So unfortunately I guess I'm definitely sitting this one out. I'm gonna make it a priority to be sure I have time to play inthe spring swap though. I definitely miss the challenge and anticipation!


----------



## HokieKen

And Merry Christmas! Looks like we're gonna have a white one for the first time in a pretty long time


----------



## Keebler1

Merry christmas.


----------



## bndawgs

Merry Christmas everyone. The kids seem to wake up earlier and earlier every year. I'm tired.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Merry Christmas, gents! Had a white Christmas here last year, but not this year.


----------



## bndawgs

We got about a ft of rain yesterday and today it's 32. Go figure.


----------



## drsurfrat

Even weirder, here we have rain and it's 57. Your cold front hasn't moved north yet.

And power outage

Merry Christmas guys


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I will have to wait a bit to see if my wife is still in hospital or rehab or home …. as of now I'm out of this one :<((((((((


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hoping for the best for her, Tony! And for you! Hang in there, buddy!


----------



## EarlS

Tony - I vote for home for your wife!!!

The knockdown desk legs are glued up and I'm starting to try out ideas for finishing. A little more sanding on the other frame pieces, then they will be ready to assemble. The drawer is ready to assemble but I want to figure out the finish first so I can pre-finish most of it.

I'm still on the fence. I have a couple ideas, but I need to make sure I have the time to do the work. I probably should see if the parts I need are available as well.


----------



## clieb91

*MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL! *
Wishing everyone here the best holiday they can have.

Tony, I hope she returns home soon. 
Kenny, I suppose I won't take it personally that you aren't going to join. 

We currently have Snow Flurries, Yesterday it was 60 and high winds and rain this morning 30 and snow flurries. I love VA.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Woke up this morning it was mid to high 20s got into MO and it was in the teens. In Joplin now and its mid to upper 30s


----------



## duckmilk

Merry Christmas all!! Hoping your wife comes home soon Tony.

Keebler, you're missing out, 55 degrees here and calm winds.

I was going to deep fry the prime rib but pulled the burner out and the sealing O ring is cracked and the hose closest to the burner is cracked also. Having to go a traditional method now ((


----------



## Keebler1

Duck wish i wouldve seen your post earluer. We have a fryer that you can use in the kitchen you couldve came and borrowed.


----------



## GrantA

Merry Christmas guys!
I scrolled back and don't see where I posted it here- I was tasked with cooking a big standing rib roast. I got a 19lber and split it in half to make it more manageable.
I decided to dress it up by frenching the bones too  here's half of it








This was after 6 hours of sous vide and a cast iron sear- soooo awesome!


----------



## GrantA

Oh and I scored some sweet Sony noise canceling headphones and an arbortech ball gouge - maybe I'll get to try them out together this weekend!


----------



## bndawgs

Need another band saw Grant?


----------



## mikeacg

> - maybe I ll get to try them out together this weekend!
> 
> - GrantA


You have my address, right? Ha ha ha!

Those ribs surely have my attention! Merry Christmas Grant!


----------



## mikeacg

Tony,

I can make 2 items if you still want to play… I hate to see you sit out! You taught me well!!!

Mike


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good morning, gents!










Everyone recovered from Boxing Day and ready to make some sawdust? We're up to 11 participants and there's still two and a half weeks for more to sign up. Heck, Kenny could even change his mind in that time!


----------



## HokieKen

"You call that a battery? That's not a battery. THIS is a battery."









Guess who got a new cordless chainsaw for Christmas ;-p


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Guess who got a new cordless chainsaw for Christmas ;-p
> - HokieKen


Grant?


----------



## mikeacg

Ain't that the truth Mike?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> "You call that a battery? That's not a battery. THIS is a battery."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who got a new cordless chainsaw for Christmas ;-p
> 
> - HokieKen


YOU have to let me know what you think of it after some use i still have not decided :<(((


----------



## HokieKen

Will do Tony. I plan on taking it for a spin one evening this week.


----------



## clieb91

Same here Kenny. I purchased an Oregon one a few years ago for work. It is handy as it it does not fail to start no matter the temps but not much good on anything much larger than a limb. Have to pull it out tomorrow morning more than likely since I got a text that a pine fell in the maintenance yard over the long the weekend. Didn't think it was worth going in to clean up before I had to go back to work anyway.

That's Funny Mike.

Dave, another awesome looking sunrise.

CtL


----------



## mikeacg

I'm looking for a decent carving saw Kenny so I'll be interested in your feedback as well! I haven't used my gas-powered saws since I moved up here 8 years ago so they went to my maintenance guy but I need something for small projects and getting back into furniture carving…


----------



## HokieKen

I think this one's a little big and heavy for carving Mike. It's got an 18" bar and weighs in at about 15 lbs. my hope is that it'll be good for processing short logs into turning stock.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

the noodle cut is probably the hardest test for a battery chainsaw :<)))


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I'll definitely do some noodlin' with it Tony. If it can't tackle rip cuts fairly well, it'll probably get returned. My 38cc saw does okay with rip cutting and the Greenworks is supposed to be equivalent to 45cc so we'll see how it pans out. I still haven't cut any wood but I did put it together and run it. It feels like a gas saw. Unfortunately, it's not a whole lot quieter than a gas saw! I was shocked at how loud it is.


----------



## Lazyman

My 40V Ryobi handles rip cuts pretty well but the bar is a little short for wider logs


----------



## bndawgs

Speaking of cutting wood, I feel like I want a low angle block plane. I have a 9 1/2, but wondering about trimming up end grain.


----------



## HokieKen

60-1/2 or 65-1/2 are good options Steve.


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, i've seen the 60-1/2 mentioned a lot. If I get one, I'd be tempted to go with an LN, but I'd be afraid to sharpen the blade. lol But they probably won't be in stock for awhile, so I have time to look around.


----------



## bndawgs

Maybe just me, but this looks like a pretty good deal.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

curious why it says indoor do they make outdoor table saws ? :<))))))


----------



## bndawgs

lol, maybe they don't want people to think it's a sawmill?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Yeah, i ve seen the 60-1/2 mentioned a lot. If I get one, I d be tempted to go with an LN, but I d be afraid to sharpen the blade. lol But they probably won t be in stock for awhile, so I have time to look around.
> 
> - Steve


Steve, I looked at both the LN 60½ and the Veritas, and went with the Veritas DX-60 with the PMV-11 blade. I've been extremely happy with it.

I also have a Rockler Bench Dog (India-made) 60½ clone that I got after my tools were packed up and on their way to NM and I had to repair the threshold on the back door or my house in MN. It's a good little plane, and worked for carpentry work right out of the box.

If it's going to be your main block plane, I would recommend popping for the Veritas with the PMV-11 blade. You'll have to sharpen it about half as often, and that's a very handy thing in a block plane.


----------



## HokieKen

The DX60 is probably what I'd buy too if I was buying new. But the thought of spending $200+ for a block plane makes me crap my pants a little bit…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Speaking of planes, I got my little block plane cleaned up and sharpened. I actually got a sharp edge on it. I been using my little HF sander for sharpening. When the weather breaks, I'll be trying my HSS lathe tools.


----------



## clieb91

Good Morning All, I hope everyone had a Good New Year's Eve. 
As 2021 has officially started it means there are just 15 days left to sign up for this challenge. IF you know anyone else let them know. We have a decent size group at this time already,but as mentioned before if someone wants to try out a Swap then the Surprise Swap is a great one to start with as you can make anything that you feel comfortable making or stretch out a little. Looking forward to this one starting up I am still bouncing ideas around in my head as I finish up a few gifts that will be delivered in the coming month.

Wishing everyone here all the best and as much shop time as they can get in 2021.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Happy New Year, guys!

I've been working on two different ideas for the project for this, and haven't been able to settle on either. I guess what I end up making will be a surprise to me, too!


----------



## Keebler1

Happy new year. I know what i want to make its juat getting it done right thatll be the challenge


----------



## jeffswildwood

Happy new year everyone! I'm still on the fence with the swap. Over the last few months I've knocked out so many projects that a break and good shop cleaning may be in order.


----------



## HokieKen

Happy New Years fellas! I'm still wrapping up Christmas gifts for out of town family and have a 90% finished carving I gave my son to finish up. I rarely say this but… I'd kinda like a break from the shop. So I'm sitting this one out. Y'all have fun though!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Today was bird feeder repair. Over the last months my Wife's bird feeder has been attacked by squirrels, raccoons, deer and even a bear. I replaced the plexiglass, it was cracked, the roof was torn off and the hinges bent. Replaced those too. The rest just needed tightening up. I got it fixed and back hanging from the apple tree. It's been on the ground for quite a while. Even on the ground, she kept filling it.


----------



## clieb91

Jeff, That's one busy bird feeder. 
Kenny, Sorry to hear you will be out of this one. Fully understand, just keep hanging around here for the banter.

CtL


----------



## bndawgs

Chris,

Pick this up, so I'm not tempted to. Although, I'm sure it's already spoken for.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, That s one busy bird feeder.
> Kenny, Sorry to hear you will be out of this one. Fully understand, just keep hanging around here for the banter.
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


Chris, it was one abused bird feeder for sure. I forgot to mention the BB holes in the plexi where I missed chasing the squirrels off.


----------



## clieb91

Considering they were giving it away, I'm sure it didn't last long. Really need to watch CL more often. When I look at it there is nothing.

Whoops Jeff!

CtL


----------



## bndawgs

Man, what a day. Climbed up a 20 ft ladder to clear a gutter out. Plastic baseball blocking the downspout. Replaced the sump pump check valve. Got a nice shower with that one. Got the Christmas lights taken down. Went for a 4 mile bike ride with my son and did some shaping on my knife scales. I must admit, making the scales wasn't as much fun as I thought it would be. Maybe it was the fact I kept them so thick.


----------



## HokieKen

I can't say making scales is one of my favorite things either Steve. Sometimes it's nice if it's a easy wood like Walnut or Cherry. But with the really hard dense exotics I usually prefer, it's less enjoyable. Especially when there are metal parts I accidentally scuff up and have to polish back out…


----------



## bndawgs

I've gotten the scales shaped and sanded. How do I polish the knife now? Do I need a buffing wheel?


----------



## HokieKen

You can do it by hand but a buffing wheel will definitely make it go faster.


----------



## bndawgs

Hmm, no buffing wheel here so maybe sanded aluminum is the way its going to be. Ha


----------



## Keebler1

Doesnt look bad and this way when someone scratches it they dont feel bad about it since its already scuffed


----------



## clieb91

Steve sounds like a productive day. I should have taken the lights down as now it is raining. But we will get the inside taken down today and more than likely I'll go out and grab stuff and sit it on the front porch to dry a few days. 
Did at least get in the shop and glue up some blocks for some Salt and Pepper grinders I want to make. Hopefully will have more gumption today.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Sand it up yo about 1200 wet then use a gray Scotchbrite pad to finish it for a nice uniform brushed matte finish Steve.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Progress on operation shop clean up. I hope I don't get any orders until about…..spring? I would put a pic but I'm kinda embarrassed.


----------



## hairy

That's what I got going, shop cleanup. It's about time. Right now I'm in the mood, tossing crap I've been holding onto for years. Old jigs I probably won't use again, scraps I should be ashamed of for keeping, out with it all.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I had unexpected shop cleanup today. Turns out I knocked over a jar of shellac yesterday. The lid was on, but it dribbled out, and about a cup of shellac ended up all over the top of my bench and all the tools on it.

Got that cleaned up, mostly with a card scraper and a wire brush, and still got a bookcase built this morning. Then roughed some legs for the table that'll hold up my forge. I think I'm getting the hang of a roughing gouge now.

Then more cleanup. Filled a 5 gallon bucket with little chips of ash, which filled the trash can., which had a bunch of recycling hiding behind it…

My shop isn't clean by my means, but it's less likely I'll kill myself by tripping over something and falling on a sharp thing, I guess.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I have updates from my end of the peanut gallery as well - I have a shop to clean now, sort of.
But I can't seem to put up pics from my phone today so it must wait until I'm at the computer.
Won't be in the swap but watching with interest as always. 
Dave, that shellac mess doesn't sound pretty!


----------



## JohnMcClure

At the computer, so here are my updates:
First item - finished the kids' playhouse. 4ft deck, 7ft deck, each with slides, and solid ladders and safety rails.
Swings and monkey bars are not up yet, but on the docket under "eventually".









Next item - here's my shop from the outside. 30×30 interior, 10' paved porch, 10'x40' unpaved leanto. 









Interior shots: My wonderful wife helped me move what we could carry from the garage to the shop yesterday. The big stuff will wait for a lift-gate truck this weekend hopefully. She also helped organize a lot, making use of a surplus dresser. 
She suggested locating the kids workbench near the entry door, and banning them from going deep into the shop interior, where power tools will be. I think that's a great idea, so I'll use that area for kid stuff, safety equipment, and cleaning supplies.









There's a 7'x14' office, which will have a computer desk and an electronics manufacturing workbench; and a 7×6 ish bathroom. Toilet is installed, sink is not yet plumbed in; exhaust fan is in.









And finally there's the rest of the shop, which will fill up quickly:


----------



## HokieKen

Dang, I'm green with envy John! That's fantastic man. Congratulations man. I'd kill to have one like that.

The shop ain't bad either.

;-p


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looks awesome Steve!! Jealous for sure!! Someday maybe. Going to climate control that thing?


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Looks awesome Steve!! Jealous for sure!! Someday maybe. Going to climate control that thing?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Thanks (assuming you meant John lol). It is spray-foam insulated and has a whopper of a mini-split. As long as I keep the roll-up door closed it should have no problem during the heat of summer; and we've already seen the depths of cold winter where I live (27F-ish) and it has no problem there.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i wish mine had a bathroom instead of a funnel cut into the floor a really nice shop John :<)))))))))


----------



## HokieKen

Mine has a bathroom Tony. It also has a utility sink. Those are also the same thing ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Man, that looks awesome. wife is always looking at houses and I told her I want my own building if we move.


----------



## hairy

> Mine has a bathroom Tony. It also has a utility sink. Those are also the same thing ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Now I don't feel so bad.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yep, meant John….no clue where that came from.

Very nice!

I don't have a bathroom or sink in my garage/shop.


----------



## HokieKen

You live in the desert. It's basically just a big litter box anyway.


----------



## JohnMcClure

It's 150ft from the house. There have been times I needed a bathroom closer than 150ft lol. 
I recommend buying a house with an existing shop; being cheap, and trying to have one built to my standards, has created internal conflict for me. When you buy existing, you can just accept what's there, and not trouble yourself with the minutiae of myriad decisions.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> You live in the desert. It s basically just a big litter box anyway.
> 
> - HokieKen


You would think, but my neighbors have signs in their yard now that say "Dave quit taking a deuce in our yard".


----------



## HokieKen

I think they meant the other Dave. I'd just ignore it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I don't think anyone has ever seen me in Dave's neighbors' yard. Then again, I've never taken a deuce from there, either.

Nice shop, John.

My utility sink in the shop drains to the cistern which is used to water the front yard. I try not to use it very much lest I get complaints in the spring when we turn on the sprinklers.


----------



## bndawgs

What are you guys using for a sheath for a drop point hunter's knife? As you can tell, I'm an expert at these things so I wait till the end of the project to think about a sheath.


----------



## HokieKen

Kydex is pretty easy to work with Steve. Or you can make a wood one. Or learn to work leather.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I would make my own at this point. Knife sheaths are pretty easy to learn to make. MaFe has a couple different blogs walking through all the steps, and that's how I learned.


----------



## mikeacg

Somehow the vision of Dave Polaschek in a ninja costume (Quote: I don't think anyone has ever seen me in Dave's neighbors' yard.) made me laugh this morning!
Time to get off the fence here I guess… I'm in!
Mike

email sent, Chris!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Mike, I was figuring I'd get more response from the crack about taking a deuce from their yard, but what do I know…

Welcome to the game!

I've tried to encourage a couple other folks to join in. No success yet, but there's still time.

I think I have all the materials on hand for both of the items I might attempt for the swap. Still haven't decided which of the two paths to take, but since they're both things I want for my own shop, I can build prototypes and see…


----------



## HokieKen

One Dave giveth and the other Dave taketh away.


----------



## mikeacg

Dave P,

Kenny was giving me a hard time for not making use of the great wood stash he sent me…

I have an idea that will showcase them! Hopefully I will learn a new skill without causing too much pain!!! (I always have a Plan B just in case though…)

Mike


----------



## Lazyman

> One Dave giveth and the other Dave taketh away.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## harum

Two questions… Should the swap projects be more like ww tools or shop jigs oriented? Or literally anything?

What would be a good way to ship the project this time of year without freezing the glue joints?

Best Wishes and Happy New Year!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Harum, it's pretty wide open. Take a look at the previous surprise swaps if you're looking for ideas.

Dried glue shouldn't have a problem with freezing. I've almost always shipped things for swaps in USPS flat rate boxes, but my local shipper prices USPS, UPS and FedEx for every package and tells me the prices for all three if I haven't used USPS packaging.


----------



## EarlS

I'm in. I woke up in the middle of the night last night with a solution to the problem that was keeping me from committing to the swap. I'll warn everyone that my item is going to be made completely from scraps as will the bonus item I have in mind if the main item is finished soon enough.

Got home last night and found the Old Master's water based acrylic I ordered sitting outside the garage. It was still liquid, but I figured I'd better let it warm up today before I try to put any on the maple desk.

I also have to pull out the monster SDD dust collector and get it in the truck so I can take it to the guy who bought it from me. Hopefully, the Oneida Supercell will be coming in a couple weeks. Until then, I'll be limited to a shop vac so I need to avoid heavy dust and chips creation in the interim.

PS - Chris - I PM'd you with my info


----------



## bndawgs

Does anyone have craigslist alerts set up and are they going crazy right now? I'm getting multiple alerts for the same postings.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, it's been like Christmas this week so far!

Yesterday some apricot brandy from Austria that I ordered back in August or September showed up on the UPS truck. That was a nice dessert surprise with dinner.

Today, I got a text from a nearby ranch, "We've got your beef ready, and will be at your exit in about 25 minutes. Where should we meet you? The total is $186." That order was placed back in November, and again, I'd forgotten it was coming, but now there's T-bones in our near future. And enough burger, roast, and stew meat to get us through until the farmers market is running again in the spring.

I wonder what tomorrow will bring!


----------



## EarlS

Dave - Based on your abundance of T-bones, I'd say tomorrow will bring guests, lots of hungry guests.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice shop John, it's almost twice the size of mine. Of course, my bathroom is larger, about 1/2 acre, more is really needed ;-P


----------



## duckmilk

The delay Dave, in this area anyway, is due to the beef processors being over-booked by people wanting to stock up.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Duck. At least I wasn't trying to get TP.

The other part is that this ranch is pretty seasonal, and they're not slaughtering many beeves in the winter. They'll be up and running again come spring, but normally they're pretty slow in the winter months. On the other hand, it's always been tasty enough meat that I'm fine with waiting.


----------



## clieb91

Welcome Aboard Mike and Earl!! that brings us to 13 few more days left to jump in.

I need to do a shop cleaning something awful. Been catching up on my sweeping but the collection on Horizontal Surfaces is killing me.

John that is a pretty nice looking space. Got a few years but hoping to look for something like that.

Dave, those sound liek some great surprises. thankfully one of our local farmers markets stays open year round. We buy our beef from one vendor and our pork from another. Have tried to go back and get a Smithfield ham at the grocery store and just can't do it. Been spoiled.

CtL


----------



## bndawgs

Do the pieces at the bottom look like walnut?


----------



## HokieKen

Nope. Bark is wrong and sapwood is too narrow.


----------



## bndawgs

Now that you mention it. I suck at identifying wood.

Maybe cherry? It's definitely seasoned now.


----------



## Lazyman

Hard to tell from the picture but red mulberry can look like that too. It starts out yellow but turns brown with light exposure.


----------



## bndawgs

It's been raining, so wood is soaked as well.

Never heard of red mulberry. Interesting

Well, not the worst job I could have done here.


----------



## bndawgs

I can't remember if it was posted in here or not.

But I've been watching this show on Netflix called The Repair Shop. It's really interesting. Based in England, there's a collective of people who help restore different items. There's a wood worker guy who has done some nice repairs. The clock repair guy does really neat work too.


----------



## JohnMcClure

The knife looks nice Steve.
Dave, enjoy your gourmet delights. And no deuce-ninja-ing. But if you really need some, Duck has a pile of them on a half-acre lot.
Thanks for the shop compliments guys. I look forward to it being a functional and enjoyable workshop, freeing the garage for my wife, and theres a strong chance that shop will pay for itself someday.


----------



## EarlS

Woo hoo - I'm lucky #13!!!

I applied the first coat of the Old Master's water based polyurethane satin finish on the desk. Now I remember why I despise water based finishes. It dries way too fast and the finish looks more like a shell coating than the nice rich look of an oil based finish. At any rate, second coat will go on tonight after some light sanding. 3 coats should do it for everything but the top. I'm curious to see how the satin sheen will look.


----------



## DavePolaschek

John, we're going to do some (dog) deuce-ninjaing this morning. Seems we've got new neighbors walking their dogs who don't bother to pick up, and our ditch is getting full enough that I apparently tracked some into the house after walking through the ditch to pick up a tumbleweed. Oops!

I was thinking of heading out there with a pitching wedge and blasting the deuces out of the ditch as the offenders were driving (or walking!) by, but I was informed by my sweetie that this would be seen as anti-social behavior.

So instead I've gotten approval from the HOA to put up a poop-bag-dispenser on the corner of our lot. It should arrive early next week, and then I'll go find a post and figure out exactly where to put it.










But mostly today is a drive to town for appointments and errands. We've got some 12V 30W halogen lights in various places in the house, and it turns out they were not installed to code. Most of them are just pushed into a hole in a wooden beam with no can surrounding them, and one of them was getting hot enough that it extracted the pitch from the pine beam, which dripped down onto the light, and made a smell. Sigh. So we have to hit the lighting store to get two new fixtures, and probably some cans to mount them in. At least we didn't burn down our house by turning on the f'in lights.

And yes, they're all getting LED bulbs. Climbing up on the ladder to swap them out was how we discovered where the bad smell was coming from.

[Roseanne Rosannadanna voice] It's always something.


----------



## HokieKen

Steve- I may have lied… I was on my phone last night and the bark looked completely different :-/ Now that I look at it on my desktop, that may be Walnut indeed. The bark does look right. The sapwood still looks pretty narrow but I couldn't say for sure just based on that.


----------



## BigShooter

> I can t remember if it was posted in here or not.
> 
> But I ve been watching this show on Netflix called The Repair Shop. It s really interesting. Based in England, there s a collective of people who help restore different items. There s a wood worker guy who has done some nice repairs. The clock repair guy does really neat work too.
> 
> - Steve


That is my go to show when I want to unwind. Kind of like Antiques Roadshow meets This Old House.


----------



## HokieKen

I prefer porn personally. To each his own.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny's favorite site:


----------



## jeffswildwood

More snow and more snow. Oh well, good day to continue operation shop clean up.


----------



## clieb91

Jeff, Sorry to hear. Glad it is not coming up this way though, they just extended the show until the 20th of the month. I am keeping my fingers crossed that I can keep it going that long.

CtL


----------



## jeffswildwood

Has anyone else shop got so bad that you think, while cleaning, you might need a cleaner hobby, like…......leathercraft?


----------



## EarlS

Jeff - sounds like it is time to move.


----------



## MikeB_UK

I reckon your own tagline says your shop is just right Jeff


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I reckon your own tagline says your shop is just right Jeff
> 
> - MikeB_UK


As in, "that's not a mess; I use sawdust and glue to create abstract art!"


----------



## Lazyman

I'm in shop reorg mode and I'll clean as i go. I've got a a layer of MDF dust over the entire shop from my CNC machine. I really need better dust collection.

I spent the last 2 days clearing off my metal shelves so I can move them about 18 inches and adding these 2 drawers to make access to the bottom easier. 









That was a really a PITA to do when the rest of the shop looks like this:


----------



## duckmilk

I gave up on shop reorg a long time ago Nathan.

I just read an incredible story about a grizzly bear attack, fascinating. It also has a utube video link and there is another vid of this guy interviewing about it.


----------



## HokieKen

That picture of Nathan's shop kinda reminded me of a grizzly attack too Duck.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Jeff, my shop is less than a year old and I'm already feeling like I need to haul everything outside and do a thorough cleaning and reorg. I figure somewhere between a dozen and twenty more bookcases to build and I'll be done with that project and can at least try to finish unpacking.

Oh yeah, and I need to build something for this swap. Oughta get started on that soon.


----------



## Lazyman

> That picture of Nathan's shop kinda reminded me of a grizzly attack too Duck.
> 
> - HokieKen


Feels like it too. With so much crap on the floor it's pretty dangerous. You can only see about half of it the mess from the vantage point of that picture. Hopefully tomorrow I can reload the shelves and get rid of the junk that was on them that I never use. My reorg goal is to make room for a new workbench I want to build.

Looks like I'll be sitting out this swap. It's probably going to take most of the rest of the month at least to get the reorg done and then I'm going to make a flip top cart and maybe a shelf to make more of my wood storage vertical.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Speaking of messy shops, last night the guy with a liftgate truck showed up. It took us two trips into the backyard to get all the machines, bench, assy table, and two standing cabinets back there; and now you can barely walk into the shop!
With a little rearrangement everything should be kosher today though. And on the plus side, the empty garage looks great!
You all would have loved watching that box truck backing into my yard… it's a 200ft dirt driveway that is nowhere near smooth or level, and tilts about 15deg to one side for part of the way. Oh, and between the trees, septic tank, and a fence, theres about 6" room on each side of the truck the whole way down…
Glad that's over.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Nathan, that's about how my shop looked. With a layer of dust on everything. My shop is in my basement and I even began doing the ceiling between the floor joists. The dusty cobwebs would actually stop up my vacuum. My wood work stuff is tough enough but a portion of my shop has storage of other things. I have three large shelves in the back covered with dead DVD players, plastic totes full of who knows what and a large amount of stuff my sons left when they moved out. I found a box of college books my son used in 2001 in addition to a box of metal tonka trucks. (OH, they may be valuable). I forsee one problem. In a month or so from now when I have it done, and I'm ready for my first project, turning on the saw for that first cut is going to be difficult.


----------



## Lazyman

As I was taking stuff of the shelf, I could not believe how much fine dust had accumulated. I think my next major tool purchase may be a good dust collector. I've just been using a shop vac and it works okay for the table saw but it sucks (or doesn't suck) on the band saw and especially the CNC machine. The problem is that the only place I can put it is on the opposite side of the shop from where my CNC machine currently sits and haven't found a good layout that puts it closer.

I've been using Sketchup to play around with different shop layouts. Here is the before layout, though it is actually more cluttered than this makes it look:









And here is the one that I am currently moving to. You can see the additional workbench I want to build that prompted me to finally start this reorg:









The shop vac with cyclone separator on top is represented by the cylinder between the drill press and band saw in the near corner of the drawings which is where I would put a full dust collector too but then I would have to find a good spot for the shopvac or get rid of it. Of course some of the space gained in the second drawing is by getting rid of some of the junk, represented by cubes in the first drawing, that is just sitting around taking up space. I will also have to finally decide whether to get rid of the giant Dewalt suitcases in which I currently keep my portable belt sander and router with 3 bases. Those take up a huge amount of space but I like how organized the cases keep them. Those tools may wind up in the drawers I just added to the metal shelves. Adding the drawers effectively adds 2 more shelves to the unit. I may add a couple of drawers to the larger shelving unit as well.

I've already completed the moves on the far wall in the drawing and am now working on the 2 metal shelves in the corner.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nathan, I've found that my bandsaw really wants two hoses running to it for dust collection. It's an old Delta and the main port down near the bottom wheel catches some big stuff, but if I want to catch all the fine dust, I need a port right under the table. There's a video or six on YouTube talking about it, but the simplest thing I've found is just cutting a slot in a piece of inch diameter vacuum cleaner (or other PVC) tube, and capping the end of it, and using that to pull damn near everything that comes off the wood into the dust collection. The saw blade runs right through that tube, and the airflow whistles a bit around the blade. My shop-vac running through a dust deputy catches almost everything coming out of the bandsaw that way, and I can even ignore the factory dust port at the bottom of the drive wheel and just vacuum that out every month or two if I want fewer hoses in the way.


----------



## bndawgs

Does it get any better than this?


----------



## hairy

The best thing I did for my shop was move out everything that wasn't vital for day to day operations.

A few years ago I replaced the (very) little backyard barn in our yard. I put in the biggest that zoning would allow. Half of the contents are items that were in my basement shop. We all have things we need to keep for the shop, but use maybe once in a year or two. They have to go somewhere.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan, I've found that my bandsaw really wants two hoses running to it for dust collection. It's an old Delta and the main port down near the bottom wheel catches some big stuff, but if I want to catch all the fine dust, I need a port right under the table. There's a video or six on YouTube talking about it, but the simplest thing I've found is just cutting a slot in a piece of inch diameter vacuum cleaner (or other PVC) tube, and capping the end of it, and using that to pull damn near everything that comes off the wood into the dust collection. The saw blade runs right through that tube, and the airflow whistles a bit around the blade. My shop-vac running through a dust deputy catches almost everything coming out of the bandsaw that way, and I can even ignore the factory dust port at the bottom of the drive wheel and just vacuum that out every month or two if I want fewer hoses in the way.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I first saw that approach to bandsaw dust collection on Rob Cosman's YouTube channel. I have noodled over that several times since then but I have not been able to figure out a way to fit something like that between the guide bearing and the table. The bolt attaching the trunnion to the bottom of the table is also in the way. Also, I do tilt my table often enough that I am sure that I will forget it's there and kink the blade (I did that once with a circle cutting jig). I've been meaning to try designing something flat and wide that I can 3D print. I've see an insert that includes dust collection but it seems a little lacking to me so I want to see if I can come up with something better.


----------



## HokieKen

> Does it get any better than this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


Maybe. I'm doing plugs and coils in my truck and first thing I did was manage to snap the molded PVC line going from the PCV to the intake. And nobody local has one in stock. Grrrr.


----------



## Lazyman

That's what JB Weld is for Kenny.


----------



## clieb91

Nathan, Like most that shop pic looks familiar. Love the idea of drawers on the bottoms of those shelves. I keep looking at places in my shop to get stuff out of and change around. This is the first year in a few that I don't have a true plan to tackle something in my shop though. Just been too tired at the end of the days and week. 
That being said I need to get in there and do some things, got a lot going on this weekend.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

> The bolt attaching the trunnion to the bottom of the table is also in the way. Also, I do tilt my table often enough that I am sure that I will forget it's there and kink the blade (I did that once with a circle cutting jig).


I solved that problem by removing the trunnion. My table won't tilt any more, but I figure that's fine since I mostly use the bandsaw to break down stock, either resawing or ripping. Maybe knocking the corners off something I'm going to turn. And I've still got all the parts somewhere in one of the last couple boxes I haven't unpacked yet.


----------



## HokieKen

> That s what JB Weld is for Kenny.
> 
> - Lazyman


Super glue handled it


----------



## bndawgs

I broke 7 drill bits trying to get that piece out. Ended up snapping off a piece of the housings. So Jb weld here.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan for better dust collection on your bandsaw get rid of it and get a 17" that has 2 ports one below the table and one at the bottom.


----------



## Lazyman

If I remember correctly, I think that I have the same BS as you do Keebler: Grizzly G0513 17". It has the two 4" dust ports but the shop vac is just too wimpy to pull enough air to capture more than about half of the dust. It does get some of it.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok I havent got dust collection hooked up to mine. Bought some hose for it but it wasnt long enough. Now I know not to waste my time with it.


----------



## Lazyman

It is better than nothing. I bought a reducer that lets me hook my shop vac to the upper 4" dust port but you have to have the dust guards on underneath the table to to help guide the dust into the cabinet. What might help some is to make a better adapter that would put the end of the shop vac hose right up against the blade where the dust enters the cabinet. The problem is even with the sort of chute that the guides create, a lot of the dust winds up not going into the cabinet which is why the approach that Dave recommended where you make the collection point immediately below the table gives the best collection.

After I get my shop back in order I may finally tackle making something that will work better on this saw. I'll let you know if I am successful.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Same bandsaw here Kevin and Nathan!
I had these DC components built into a closet at my old house. Haven't gotten to try it out since rebuilding at the new home but my chance will come soon. 









I bet if I can handle the noise, suction will be great considering it rolls up close to the machine; but I am unsure what to do with the output. I think it needs a filter to be worthwhile. 
Un the non-air-conditioned shop it blew outside but I don't think that's a good idea now.


----------



## Lazyman

Nice setup, John. That is sort of what I am thinking I need to do. Yeah, you are going to need a filter to prevent it from being a fine dust redistribution system. 

Maybe you could just use a drier vent low on your shop wall to blow the fine dust into some shrubbery, though that will limit the advantage that mobility provides. If you go the filter route, you might want to look at Shipwrights blog (I think it was a blog) about using Donaldson diesel truck filters with his DC system. He said that they have about the same Merv rating as the Wynn filters but for a much lower cost.

EDIT: Here is the blog I mentioned and an update here. Search LJ for Donaldson filters and you will find others who have discussed them as well.


----------



## EarlS

Nathan - how did you go about setting up the drawers in your shelf?

John - nice band saw. I'm going to have to wait until next year to get one like that. This year's big purchase was the Oneida Supercell DC. It should be able to work as both a DC and a shop vac. I'm hoping it will be here by the end of the month or I'm going to have some DC problems since the old Frankenstein DC is sold and it will be taken out next weekend.

Moving into a smaller shop has really made me think about space and what is really essential and what isn't. And of course, the lathe will need room too when Dad brings it out.


----------



## Lazyman

Earl, my shelf's legs are about 1.5" angle iron so I basically just put a 1.5" board to attach full extension drawer guides I already had sitting around. On the first one I had a scrap of plywood that I doubled up on the ends. Lag scews hold it in place. On the second, I could not get to more plywood because of the crap piled in front of the rack so I used a 2-by cutoff that was easy to reach. If doing more I would use the plywood with its 2 lag screws and I would probably put the upper screw so that it fits the top of the slot to reduce the chance it could loosen and pivot up in the back when I slide it out. I also plan to anchor the shelf to the wall to make sure that pulling out a heavy drawer does not make it fall on top of me.

Hopefully a picture is worth a thousand (more) words.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Nice setup, John. That is sort of what I am thinking I need to do. Yeah, you are going to need a filter to prevent it from being a fine dust redistribution system.


Yup. Just to test it out I vacuumed up a massive pile of sawdust (what was in the bottom of my TS from weeks of not using a DC). Very fine dust was being sprayed out (dangerous I know) but to its credit, the cyclone captured 98%.
I then taped a hose to the outlet and ran it under the rollup door for the remaining sawdust. No visible debris was deposited.



> Maybe you could just use a drier vent low on your shop wall to blow the fine dust into some shrubbery, though that will limit the advantage that mobility provides. If you go the filter route, you might want to look at Shipwrights blog (I think it was a blog) about using Donaldson diesel truck filters with his DC system. He said that they have about the same Merv rating as the Wynn filters but for a much lower cost.
> 
> EDIT: Here is the blog I mentioned and an update here. Search LJ for Donaldson filters and you will find others who have discussed them as well.
> 
> - Lazyman


Both ideas are excellent. I'm leaning towards the filter to preserve both mobility and air conditioning.


----------



## EarlS

Nathan - the picture really helped me see what you did. Makes perfect sense now. I'll be making some drawers for a couple of my shelves. I had been thinking about enclosing the shelves to keep the dust and crud off things since they sit in the main garage where the cars are parked. Having some drawers might also allow me to store more stuff there and use all of the space.

John - I recall reading the thread on the Donalson filters as well. Seems like it should work. Actually, even making a box with furnace filters on the sides would work if you bough the right kind of filters.


----------



## Lazyman

I've been thinking about enclosing these 2 drawers to keep the dust out too I sort of got the idea for this from a Woodsmith or Shopnotes article I saw several years ago but cannot seem to find it now. It might have been one of their email tips? They also enclosed the sides and put doors on the front to basically turn the metal shelf unit into a cabinet. The only thing I can find now are plans that they sell here and here. I doubt that you would need plans for that but the pictures will help.

I've always thought that these rolling storage lockers were a cool idea too.


----------



## harum

Would moving the dust collector just outside the shop and feeding it through a hole in the wall solve the problem of fine dust redistribution? It would be quieter inside too.

Another option I have been considering is putting all dust making equipment on mobile bases to haul them outside for dirty jobs and use the shop space only as parking. Works for router table and planer.


----------



## Keebler1

Harum that would work assuming you keep your shop clean enough to easily roll those tools outside


----------



## Keebler1

I wanted to get my prototype for my swap item together this weekend but didnt want to work in an unheated garage as cold as it was so hopefully i can get it done next weekend


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Another option I have been considering is putting all dust making equipment on mobile bases to haul them outside for dirty jobs and use the shop space only as parking. Works for router table and planer.
> 
> - harum


That's my preference too. If it's too late, too cold or raining, I'll do everything in the shop. Otherwise the table saw, router table, jointer, planer, CMS or anything else mobile get used in the driveway. It's more to keep my precision metal working machines clean than anything. Unfortunately, my lathe, bandsaw and belt grinder don't have wheels. Yet.


----------



## Lazyman

Keebler, I use one of these shop heaters in my garage to create a nice zone of warmth for cold days. Since I added a portable AC/Heater, I only use it on really cold days now to boost the temperature but if you turn it on about an hour before you plan to go out the garage, it will make it tolerable to work. Just be aware that you might have to turn it off when you use your table saw or band saw that are on the same circuit. You could also just get a portable unit but I like having it up and out of the way. I like the quartz radiant heaters because they heat up fast.


----------



## HokieKen

I've been pondering something like that Nathan. It seems like I've been running my one-eyed monster a lot more this year than in the past. It would be nice to get it out of the middle of the floor. How localized is the heat from that one? And I assume it is totally directional? So it may keep me warm at my bench but if I go to the other side of the shop to work on something behind it, I assume I'll be cold again?

I don't want to spend much on a solution but I would like something ceiling mounted that would heat my 24×32 shop that is insulated other than the 2 bay doors which are far from air tight. I'd like something that could heat it up about 20 degrees when it's 40 degrees to begin with. So if anyone has suggestions, I'm all ears  I'll probably wait and buy something over the summer when hopefully I can save a few bucks. But if the one Nathan linked would do the job, I'd probably go ahead and leap at that price.


----------



## GrantA

Whew I just skimmed through a couple pages of posts to try to catch up with you guys.
First, Kenny surprisingly didn't brag about it but his bathroom / utility sink is also where he does dishes, it's really an awesome setup

Nathan- wanna know how to keep Mdf dust off everything? Quit using it ;-p you're welcome

Leave it to Earl to post some kinky corn stuff…

Jeff, leatherworking is not as clean as you must think!

Dave P you need a red Ryder bb gun for the deuce-in-the-ditch issue!

As for bandsaw dust collection, the Rob Cosman video is exactly what I did. Shop vac is the best thing. I think Kenny even did it. 
I don't tilt the table, you could make some jigs for that if you need it often, then you don't have to worry about dialing the table in.

The ceiling mounted heaters from Northern tool are great! I linked to one a while back.


----------



## Keebler1

I may look into that. I dont think I wouldve done any work on swap prototype even with that since I have to have the garage door open to use the tablesaw unless i really want to start moving junk around. What portable ac unit do you have Nathan?


----------



## HokieKen

> ....
> 
> As for bandsaw dust collection, the Rob Cosman video is exactly what I did. Shop vac is the best thing. I think Kenny even did it.
> I don t tilt the table, you could make some jigs for that if you need it often, then you don t have to worry about dialing the table in.
> 
> The ceiling mounted heaters from Northern tool are great! I linked to one a while back.
> 
> - GrantA


Nope didn't do the bandsaw thing. At least not yet. It is a nice solution but I haven't gotten around to it.

I'll take a look at Northern's heaters. Which shop do you use your's in? Home or the big one? I mostly want to make sure it can handle my shop without overkill and overspending…


----------



## Lazyman

It gives you immediate heat while you are standing underneath it so even if you don't turn it on until you go into the shop, you get some immediate benefit if you stand within its radiant zone. I would say that you can feel radiant heat within about 4 maybe 5 feet or so. Sometimes, when I am standing right underneath it, I have to change it to the lower setting because it gets too hot. Before I started using the AC/Heater, it would bring my shop up between 10 to 15 degrees in a couple of hours but that was before I put the weather stripping around the door to seal out air leaks and insulated my ceiling so it might work better now. Since I did that I don't need the boost effect as much because the shop doesn't get as cold overnight as it used to. I have the heater hanging over the spot I typically stand when working at my bench. It has a central mounting hole on the bracket so that you can pivot it 360° to point in multiple directions if you don't lock it in place with the side screws. I have the side screws but I remove them every now and then when I want to point it to a different spot, mostly to warm up a glue up on the bench.

Anyway, I doubt that it will heat it up as much or as quickly as the your 1-eyed monster but with it hanging over the spot I typically stand while working at the bench it was the difference between going out to the shop or staying inside.


----------



## clieb91

Kenny, I use similar ceiling mounted heaters at work in both of our shop buildings. Wired them all up to thermostats so they run themselves when needed. Northern Tool has a good selection and many of their products are quite good. I have a good sales rep that will give me a rating on stuff an point me in the right direction. If you look at their site and let me know which ones you might be interested be happy to get you some feedback. Let me know.

CtL


----------



## clieb91

All just 5 days left to get your name in the list. He have a great group already would be fun to get a couple more.










CtL


----------



## GrantA

I use it in the home shop. 24×20, uninsulated garage door, huge open attic area too. It would work even better if you have a ceiling. 
I'm putting a gas hanging heater in the big shop. 
Waiting on the city to see if they'll let me have high pressure NG. There's 20psi in the street (typically NG is regulated down to about a quarter of a psi). If they'll let me have it, my forge will be running on NG without a blower. If not I'll just put in a propane tank. Fingers crossed for NG!


----------



## Lazyman

I actually got mine at Northern Tool but when I looked this morning I could not find it on their website anymore. They do have 240v unit for $100 that is rated at 17K BTUs and has a thermostat. That would probably be as good as your one-eye monster if you have a spare 240v circuit.


----------



## HokieKen

Something like that one is what I was thinking Nathan. I don't have a spare circuit but I could run one pretty easily for it.

Thanks Chris, I'll reach out if I have any questions when I get a little more serious.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Chatty morning, you guys.

I'd say just go ahead and pop for a mini-split because they fully rock and other than having to knock the sawdust out of the filter whenever it's time to dick with clocks, they just work. Heat, cool, all good.

Getting into the home stretch with my table for my forge. Oil went on it today, and I'll attempt to hammer the diamond plate into shape tomorrow. Then it'll be time for a other batch of bookcases start picking out lumber for the swap project. Still going to be a surprise for me, too.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Taking tools outside. I do that in the summer with TS and miter saw if I have a lot of cutting to do. Router for lots of routing. When winter hits it's a different animal. I'll do the cutting in the shop, thus my mess now. The lathe don't get used in the winter at all. Planer, well if it's an important job, as the picture I posted earlier showed.

I now have half my shop cleaned. Made a trip to the dumpsters today with eight bags and a bunch of other stuff from the shop. I'm getting there.


----------



## EarlS

Jeff - sounds like you had the makings of a nice bonfire.


----------



## EarlS

Snow blower is finally out of the shop. $250 later, I now know NOT to leave gas in the tank during the summer like I did on the old snow blower. Apparently the new ones don't like it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I saw an entry on the old "screwdriver swap" from 2016. Sponsored by Mosquito. I went back and looked at all the reveal day entrys from that swap. What a beautiful bunch of screwdrivers. I remember signing up for it and not having a lathe, drill press or any knowledge of how to make a screwdriver. I really had a hard time with that swap but got it done. Ken really helped me out on that one, and even more then once talked me out of dropping out.


----------



## HokieKen

I saw that too Jeff. That was the first swap I ever did and the first project I ever did on a lathe - the lathe you have now


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Snow blower is finally out of the shop. $250 later, I now know NOT to leave gas in the tank during the summer like I did on the old snow blower. Apparently the new ones don t like it.


Pour a couple ounces of Sta-bil into the tank before letting it sit. The problem isn't the new machine, it's all the corn in the gas, Earl. And if you forget, often a can of SeaFoam will clean the crap out of the carb enough that you can put in fresh gas and be ok again.

If you get "non-oxygenated premium," that's got no alcohol added and you can leave it in the tank without worrying much. But I think that's illegal in Iowa.


----------



## grained

Sign me up


----------



## HokieKen

That's two ladies on the floor fellas. Keep it clean ya filthy animals!

;-)


----------



## Lazyman

That's odd. Normally Kenny just apologizes to the ladies in advance.


----------



## clieb91

Grained welcome aboard glad to have you.


----------



## HokieKen

It's a new year and a brand new me Nathan.


----------



## duckmilk

^ That'll be the day


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> It's a new year and a brand new me Nathan.
> 
> - HokieKen


I hope nobody's buying this.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Double post.


----------



## Keebler1

Has Kenny run out of beer already


----------



## EarlS

> That's two ladies on the floor fellas. Keep it clean ya filthy animals!
> 
> ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Three if you count the days when Kenny dresses up:


----------



## HokieKen

Funny coming from this guy:


----------



## JohnMcClure

BAAHAAA


----------



## HokieKen

Any of y'all need a nice bucket to hold anything? I can pick it up and ship it if needed. You're welcome.

See how considerate I'm being? Told ya - new leaf.


----------



## HokieKen

This is mainly a question for John but I thought instead of e-mailing him, I'd post it here since VFDs are pretty common among woodworkers…

So I have a 1.5kW VFD (generic Chinese one) powering my 2 hp, 3 phase, 230/460V motor on my belt grinder. 230 single phase into the VFD and 3 phase 230 out to the motor. The VFD keeps throwing an overcurrent fault. I reset it and it'll work for a while but eventually throw it again. Sometimes I can run for an hour with no fault, somtimes it comes almost immediately.

It has only ever faulted once while running with no load on the grinder belt. When it starts faulting, out of curiousity, I have found that if I grind plastic or rubber (non conductive materials) I can't get it to fault no matter how much I load it up. On the other hand, if I remove the non-conductive material, I can barely touch it with a piece of wood (somewhat conductive) or metal (very conductive) and get the fault immediately sometimes.

I have also found, by accident and can't confirm it's a consistent condition at this point, that when it does throw the alarm, if I touch the grinder frame or the enclosure the VFD is mounted in immediately after the alarm, I get a static discharge. But, in the case when it doesn't alarm and I stop it after grinding a while, no discharge.

To muddy the waters a little more, I went for a long time using a steel platen backing the belt and never had these alarms. But then I added a high temperature glass plate to the face with a high temperature metal epoxy (also conductive). The alarms didn't start immediately but did start after that. However, I can back the platen off so it doesn't even contact the belt and it doesn't remedy anything. So I don't think that has anything to do with it but I considered it so I'm throwing it in there.

In addition to looking at the above variables, I have done the following:

I replaced the power cord going from outlet to VFD. It's 12 ga, 3 wire and plugs into a 20A/230V outlet. Cord is about 20' long.
I let the grinder run for about 10 minutes at maximum frequency output and opened the sealed enclosure it is in to check the temperature. It was very little above ambient. Definitely not an overheating issue.
I did a factory reset of the VFD and re-input all the parameters and did the self-tuning routine with the motor.
I checked that the motor is grounded back to the vfd which is in turn grounded back to the outlet. Breaker is properly bonded to earth ground in panel.

I run another VFD and a couple single phase machines off the same outlet and have never had a problem so I'm confident that the issue is not on that side. I know the cord for the grinder is longer than ideal but I have the same length cord on the VFD that runs my mill spindles and have never had an issue there either. Which, is the same brand VFD as well, just a newer model.

The grinder frame and the enclosure the VFD is in (powder coated stainless steel enclosure) aren't properly grounded obviously but I fail to see how static buildup in those would cause an overcurrent issue with the VFD since it is properly grounded.

So, my assumption is that the cheapo VFD has given me what I paid for. But, I really hate to replace it only to have the same issue rear it's head on the new one….

Any thoughts on what else to check before buying another unit? And EEs can feel free to express their scorn for the dumb-monkey-ME if I missed something obvious


----------



## Lazyman

Can you swap the VFD between your other devices to see if this VFD has a problem on them or if the other VFD have the same problem on the grinder?


----------



## HokieKen

Nope. I thought about that but the setup for my other VFD is pretty complex because it runs 2 seperate motors and has 3 external switches wired in to tell it which motor parameters and output to use and which direction to run. I'd honestly rather spend $100 on a new one than have to set that thing up again


----------



## bndawgs

While we're on the topic of motors and what not, what is this whole box of connections for?

It's on a DJ-15 jointer with 230V 1 phase motor.










I'm just curious, because it didn't come with the jointer i got.


----------



## HokieKen

Got me Steve. It's definitely not for a single phase motor though. Was it in an industrial shop? Maybe safety interlocks or DC integration or something?


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, it was in a school shop I believe. I'm probably going to go with a 110V motor if I can find other parts I need first, but I was just curious.


----------



## GrantA

Kenny I'm betting on the VFD being toast. I just ordered a fuji frenic mini from Marshall wolf automation, 5hp was $230ish. 3yr warranty and an excellent following.

Steve are you sure that's a pic of a single phase machine? If so it could be a setup so it turns on something else like DC when is running


----------



## bndawgs

Another pic shows some piece made by Impervitran. Which makes some kind of transformers.

Here's the auction for it.

You can tell I'm bored today


----------



## Lazyman

Do you have an amp meter to see how much current the motor is pulling -or can the VFD show the amps it is drawing? I would also be curious how many amps the VFD is pulling, not that I know anything about any of this.

Have you tried just simply grounding the grinder's frame to prevent the static build up to see if that is the problem? Since the VFD is grounded, perhaps static generated by belts and wheel friction is arching from the frame over to the VFD and that is triggering the overcurrent? Have you notice that it happens more with one type or brand of belt? I wonder if the drive belt between the motor and the pulley could be creating the static charge? Just spitballing until John shows up.


----------



## GrantA

I thought about grounding the frame too but it's direct drive (no drive belt) so the frame is grounded to the motor case unless Kenny has it mounted on plywood. I think his motor is bolted to the frame though


----------



## HokieKen

No drive belt, the drive wheel for the grinder belt is mounted on the motor shaft so it's direct drive. Also, I've never been able to coax a static discharge off the motor housing.

I've checked the current draw on the VFD and it's minimal but, that wasn't when it threw a fault either.

There's definitely a grounding issue I need to address with the static buildup but I can't see any way it could be related to the VFD pulling too much current. It couldn't arc to the VFD because it's in a sealed enclosure. On the other hand… I have gotten ESD off the enclosure, presumably because it's directly adjacent to the grinder frame so I suppose that could make it's way to the VFD terminals in theory. Still don't see that causing a current spike though.

Yeah Grant, I think you're probably right. It just bugs me that I can leave the VFD running indefinitely and never get a fault.


----------



## HokieKen

> I thought about grounding the frame too but it s direct drive (no drive belt) so the frame is grounded to the motor case unless Kenny has it mounted on plywood. I think his motor is bolted to the frame though
> 
> - GrantA


I do have it mounted on plywood. But I did try grounding the frame to the motor with a wire and it didn't make any difference.


----------



## Lazyman

I know that in 8th grade science class we used glass rods to create a static charge by rubbing it vigorously with wool I think. I assume that when you are not grinding, the belt is not rubbing much on the glass platen you added. Since it only happens when you are grinding, I would guess that it is the friction of the belt and glass that may be building up the static charge and when it finally discharges into the VFD, it interprets that sudden spike as an overcurrent condition somehow or simply confuses it so that is the default error it throws. I would try grounding the metal frame to something other than the motor with a wire, or perhaps standing barefooted in a pool of water while you use the grinder.


----------



## HokieKen

Where else would I stand?


----------



## hairy

> While we re on the topic of motors and what not, what is this whole box of connections for?
> 
> It s on a DJ-15 jointer with 230V 1 phase motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I m just curious, because it didn t come with the jointer i got.
> 
> - Steve


Looks a lot like the starter for my Unisaw. 230 volt single phase. Magnetic switch


----------



## GrantA

Kenny the more I think about it, look over the motor lead connections. I'd the drive will run (unhook the motor at the drive and verify) fine with no load then I'd change my bet to a short or loose connection in the motor.


----------



## JohnMcClure

*Kenny*, I agree with Nathan that you should attempt to improve the grounding situation all around. I'm unsure how that could cause the problem, but it's easy enough to try.
My biggest concern from the outset is a 1500W inverter driving a 2HP motor. If it truly hits two mechanical horsepower, given typical efficiency of around 80%, I'd expect well above 1500W electrical demand. However if the tripping issue is a newer development, perhaps that's irrelevant. 
Definitely observing the current at the moment of trip would be important, does the VFD display that during operation?
If you don't notice an increase then it's almost certainly a brief spike. And the odds are indeed good that you got what you paid for.

*Steve* as has been said before, most likely tied to safety interlocking, and/or DC starting, and/or providing input voltage flexibility.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kenny, I'd bet money on it being a grounding problem, and the VFD being confused by the static charge discharging.

Stick a ground wire on everything and tie them all together. Or if you want a minimal solution, get rid of the glass plate insulator, and use something conducting, and I bet the problem goes away again.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Welcome, Grained. Hope we don't scare you away with the nonsense.


----------



## HokieKen

I agree about the grounding. I intend to ground the frame and the enclosure both to the grounding terminal on the VFD. Just haven't gotten around to it yet. And the VFD is rated for constant 2 hp load so I would assume that takes efficiency into account? I'm not sure if I can see the current draw with anywhere near good enough resolution to see any spikes but I'll see what I can figure out. We don't all have an O-scope in our shops you know ;-)

Grant - can't run the VFD without load connected. No feedback so it'll have a bunch of energy with nowhere to go :-/

Dave - I like the glass platen but I'm going to install a brush somewhere that should pick up any stray electrons on the back of the belt and tie that to ground as well.


----------



## MikeB_UK

You can get Anti-static spray for glass, never used it, but it's a quick and cheap thing to try.


----------



## HokieKen

Hmmm. I don't have any extra glass. Think I can get some for money?


----------



## Lazyman

Just try wiping the platen with a drier sheet.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LOL :<)))


----------



## EarlS

I started taking out the frankenmonster Dust Deputy DIY DC this afternoon. After taking the big stuff down I realized it was taking up a huge amount of my shop space. It measured 6 ft long, and 28" wide, 7 ft tall plus some lost space between the frame and the garage door as well as the lost space by the TS. All in all, I'd say 15% of my total shop space was in the DC. The Oneida Supercell is something like 24"x24"x72". Plus it will function as a DC and a shop vac. Oneida said it will ship on 01/25 via UPS - 2 boxes. Can't wait.


----------



## Lazyman

Let us know how you like the Supercell. The reviews have been pretty impressive and the the size is not much bigger than my vac and cyclone so I am seriously considering one. I'll have to have another 240V circuit put in for it since I've only got one in the shop now.


----------



## mikeacg

So where is the Frankenmonster going Earl? I hope it finds a good home!!
I don't think my shop is ready for an Oneida yet. (Especially since I spent that much money on a Generac system to keep my shop running instead! Last winter scared me enough to make me look at real backup power! I can't be running generators at 2 or 3 locations and without power, I'm not sure I can even get gas in town to keep them going…)


----------



## Keebler1

Ok had an Im a dumba** moment. Trying to rip a 30 degree angle on the table saw I used a wixey digital angle guage and set blade at 70 instead of 60. Good thing it was only a prototype. On to my question. Need to glue together an octagon. Gonna buy another band clamp like this one
If I remove the three plastic 90 degree corner pieces so im just using the strap how do i keep the strap from getting glued to the wood or will titebond three even adhere to the strap?


----------



## drsurfrat

If its a woven strap, it will stick. try some Saran wrap or plastic milk carton pieces to something similarly flexible


----------



## Keebler1

Im assuming the saran wrap wont stick too much then?


----------



## Keebler1

What about wax paper will the glue stick to that?


----------



## hairy

> I can t be running generators at 2 or 3 locations and without power, I m not sure I can even get gas in town to keep them going…)
> 
> - mikeacg


If natural gas is available, that's the way to go. Propane works too, but I'd want a big tank. You can't switch tanks fast enough to keep it running.

I got mine set up for natural gas, no refueling. If power is out here, it's out at the gas station.


----------



## hairy

> If I remove the three plastic 90 degree corner pieces so im just using the strap how do i keep the strap from getting glued to the wood or will titebond three even adhere to the strap?
> 
> - Keebler1


Wax on the strap, paste wax,paraffin wax, any wax. It should affect a finish.


----------



## hairy

> If I remove the three plastic 90 degree corner pieces so im just using the strap how do i keep the strap from getting glued to the wood or will titebond three even adhere to the strap?
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> Wax on the strap, paste wax,paraffin wax, any wax. It should not affect a finish.
> 
> - hairy


----------



## duckmilk

Keebs, I would use the corner pieces as they are and put them on every other joint. For the other 4 joints, I would put painters tape around the strap where they contact the wood. Do a dry fit first to make sure it clamps the piece correctly. If the corner pieces throw the octagon out of whack, then remove them and put tape where the remaining joints contact the strap. Alternatively, you can just tape the wood at all the joints and strap it up.


----------



## Keebler1

I am going to get a new mitre saw blade. Looking at this 80 tooth spyder, and irwin marathon 60 tooth thats $5 cheaper or a pair of avanti 80 tooth for $35. Whoch would yall recommend or am i missong something else? Diablo is around 50 for their 12 in 80 tooth and was trying not to spend that much since i already have to buy a second band clamp


----------



## jeffswildwood

> If I remove the three plastic 90 degree corner pieces so im just using the strap how do i keep the strap from getting glued to the wood or will titebond three even adhere to the strap?
> 
> - Keebler1


Wax paper will work. If some of it does stick, just a little sanding. Clear packing tape is also good. Plus it will help hold your corners tight. That's my go to. For a clamp, that bessie looks good. Great for boxes in the future too. I've used other things too. Rubber bands, cut car inner tubes and ratchet straps. Just depends on how big the box is. You have to get creative with more then four corners. )) Like Duck said, test fit first! Hope this helps.


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks for responses yall. 
I needed a device holder in the truck so I turned one up today….Chris the one you sent me in a previous swap went to my kid for her birthday….this is my first time using stadium pen blanks magic juice to polish and it came out great.


----------



## Lazyman

Keebler, Another clamping option is to buy several of the the largest worm gear clamps you can find. You can connect 2 or more together to get a bigger clamp. Sometimes the large ones only have the threads near the end so you may need to get different sizes to combine for the length you need.

These rubber clamping bands are another possibility, though these Stew Mac brand ones are a little pricey.

My go-to to prevent glue from sticking during clamping is clear packing tape.


----------



## DavePolaschek

So it looks like we have a roster for the swap. Guess it's time to figure out what I'm going to inflict on one of you.


----------



## EarlS

Keebler - I use wax paper when I don't want things to get glued to the wood.


----------



## mikeacg

Hairy,

I've got Natural Gas up there so no problems!

14 is a good-sized swap! Now I just have to quit changing my mind on my project and get to work!!!

Mike


----------



## Keebler1

Going to pick up a mitre saw blade today. The spyder from lowes is around $40 there is a 2 pack of avanti at hd for 35 then theres diablo which i think is around 60. Any recommendations between these or others i didnt mention?


----------



## GrantA

For a miter saw? Irwin marathon 80t is hard to beat. Or 69t if you're cutting mostly 2x material. For trim the 80t 
I think the new Avanti is not the same as old Avanti. I have some that are made in Italy and they're great. 
I know nothing of the spyder.


----------



## HokieKen

Keebler, I like a negative rake blade on my CMS for cutting stuff like trim if that's what you're doing. Gives a much cleaner cut. If you're whacking tubafors to length or something, just get what Lowes/HD has.


----------



## Keebler1

Trying to prevent the little bit of tearout i am getting on my current blade which is the stock dewalt blade


----------



## bndawgs

Do you have a zc insert?


----------



## Keebler1

Never made one for my mitre saw. I did have the tape down that fast cap has but got rid of it. It is the original blade at least 5 years old


----------



## GrantA

You're gonna get tear out no matter what unless you have a zci on it. Doesn't have to be fancy. Put a piece of 1/4" ply on the saw with carpet tape and kit the kerf. Assuming all the cuts are the same angle.


----------



## EarlS

Well, my shop is officially without and form of dust collection (not even a shop vac) until the Supercell arrives. There are a few things I can do on my swap project without making a lot of dust, but not much. I sure hope everything ships like Oneida said it would.

On a positive note, getting rid of both the DC and the mobile shop vac cart really opens up some space. As part of the DC deal, I swapped my 32" unifence for his 52" unifence, so I'm back to a 52" unifence. The extra space will certainly help with the longer fence. At some point I will need to make a legit workbench that incorporates the TS and fence into it. That just means more shop time!!!

I also found out that the guy I sold the DC to knows a guy that runs a cabinet shop with a wide belt sander that is willing to sand stuff for a reasonable fee. That will be a nice contact to have.


----------



## Lazyman

Got a leaf blower? I regularly just blow all the chips and dust out to the driveway and into the lawn. I even use it to blow any dust that has settled on top of any surfaces around the shop. It will certainly do until your new DC shows up.


----------



## bndawgs

Yup, I do the leaf blower every few weeks myself. Just put on the dust mask and blow out towards the front.

Alright, now for my random question of the week. I just sold my mom's car and might have about $500 or so to spend on something for the shop.

My thoughts are a router table set up of some sorts. Already have a Bosch 1619.

Some sort of dust collection upgrade.

Dado blade cartridge and insert for the table saw.

Not sure if I'll even be allowed to use all or even some of the money or if it'll go in the bank.

Just trying to think about which item might make things easier for me.


----------



## Keebler1

That depends on what you normally make. Me personally would get router table set up cause i dont have one and it would make me put the router to use instead of it sitting on a shelf.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I made my own router tables I have made 5 always improving on the design. My latest version was made for the Incra router fence system. The picture shows temporary cart I am in the process of making a cabinet..


----------



## Lazyman

I have a simple benchtop router table that usually sits on top of an old Workmate but personally, I don't like the real estate it takes up when not in use and a standalone unit would be even worse. I am contemplating going back to using the one I made 30-somthing years ago (when I was 30-something) which is basically a piece of plywood with a Masonite top and a simple shop built fence system. It was one of the first things I made when I started woodworking. I basically clamp it to my workmate or my outfeed table when I want to use it. It can handle most things that a full sized dedicated router table can do and I can just lean it against the wall to get it out of the way. I suppose if I used the router table on most of my projects, I might feel differently but I would guess that less than 1 in 10 of my projects do.

Dado stack is another tool I don't use often but when I do find the right use for, it is great to have. For me, I would wait until I have a need for it rather than buy it in advance. Also, you can often use a router to do the same thing.

For me, the dust collector upgrade will probably be my major tool purchase this year. My shop vac and 3D printed cyclone separator just hasn't been keeping up lately and I can tell the difference in my lungs when the dust gets bad. Also, it is the one tool in my shop that would definitely be used every time I am in the shop.

EDIT: Here is a picture of my old router table. 









It is actually leaning against a cabinet so I didn't bother fixing the orientation.


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks for yalls input. Didnt feel like going to HD so I had to get what lowes hade. Went with a dewalt 80 tooth blade. Had a 7 deg hook angle vs the 5 deg of irwin marathon but I felt the dewalt would be better


----------



## Keebler1

New blade cuts a lot smoother. I was using a 32 tooth blade before. Now I can get on with my swap project next weekend. Wish I couldve done some today but washer is going out so time to go get new washer and dryer


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Wish I couldve done some today but washer is going out so time to go get new washer and dryer
> 
> - Keebler1


This is how I feel all the time! It's always something.


----------



## Keebler1

$1700 later new ones will be delivered and installed monday. Dryer isnt out but its the same age and went ahead and replaced it while everything was on sale. Got $300 off each piece


----------



## Lazyman

Knock on wood but our washing machine was purchased in 1985 and I keep expecting it to go out. I had to replace the pump motor about 8 or 9 years ago but otherwise still work pretty well. So easy to work on. Something about those old Maytags. Were on our 3rd gas dryer in that same time.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Nathan that's awesome. We replaced our 7-year-old whirlpool washer with a Samsung. Bearing failure iirc. Kept the 7-year-old gas dryer. 
So far so good… but your washing machine is older than me!
My family of 5 is about to be a family of 6 and we use those machines A LOT.


----------



## Lazyman

Big mistake John, you let them outnumber you!  Congrats on the new addition on its way.

We bought the washer when we purchased our first house so it's older than my 2 kids as well. The sales guy tried to talk us into buying a Whirlpool washer instead of the Maytag and buying a couple year extended warranty with the savings. Looks like my gamble paid off. Of course now that I've bragged about it, it probably going to go out the next time we use it.

Was your washer a front loader? I've heard more people complain about problems with the front loading washers bearings going out after just a few years.


----------



## clieb91

Morning all, Sorry for the delay I wound up having something going on this weekend. I should be able to get on a pc tomorrow for a bit and will wrap up the list for this swap.

Hope it's a productive weekend for all.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

My washer is a front load. Bearings didnt go out it was leakkng and was draining properly. My wife said it took 3 hrs to wash a load of laundry. It was 9 years old figured it was about tine for it to go out. Havent had to fix anything on it in that time. It was an LG


----------



## jeffswildwood

I had to replace both of ours last year also. First the washer went out. Followed by the dryer a month later.


----------



## Keebler1

Thats why i went with both. Sad thing is since I didnt have anyone else here to help move stuff around I have to use lowes delivery which is free but since I wont be home I have to have them hook everything up and they wont do it unless I buy all new hoses and a new dryer vent. And they also charge 30 per machine to take away the old ones


----------



## GrantA

Best washer we've had was the one we bought for our first place, it was a Sears Super Capacity with maybe 3 settings. Worked great. We bought it used with a matching dryer for maybe $200, this was early 2000s. It was probably built in the 80s maybe older
We "upgraded" to a modern maytag top loader without an agitator, for the higher capacity mostly. It had electronics issues while under warranty, bearings went out after a couple years, replacement bearings lasted another year.
Now we have a Speed Queen from a local appliance dealer and have never looked back. Highly recommended!


----------



## EarlS

We bought new washer/dryer when we moved into the new house last fall. They have both had to have warranty repair work done on them. The repair guy said most of the washers and dryers are made in the same factories, just with different cases for the various brands. He also said the industry standard for longevity is 5-7 years. Dishwashers are 3-5 years, and stoves are ~7-10 years. Planned failure so you have to buy new ones more often.

On a side note, I now have a 2-tone shop. Apparently, I used all of the paint when I originally painted the shop and garage. But, I thought I knew what the paint color was so I bought a gallon to paint the wall that had all of the holes in it from hanging the DC stuff on it. Well, it wasn't the correct color, in fact, not even close. About the only thing the two colors have in common is that both are blue. Maybe I'll paint the rest of the shop to match the wall one of these days. Or not…..

Anyone have a good method to get a couple of nuts out of an enclosed slot in my unifence? I'm thinking of spraying WD-40 into the slot and hoping it will run down to where the nuts are. I'm guessing they might be a bit rusty too.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Anyone have a good method to get a couple of nuts out of an enclosed slot in my unifence?


Thermite? Plasma cutter? Jaws of life?

Chris, sometimes life intrudes.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Best washer I had was my first. It was a maytag and ran until I the timer went bad and was no longer a part available. I think it lasted 15years.


----------



## EarlS

> Anyone have a good method to get a couple of nuts out of an enclosed slot in my unifence?
> 
> Thermite? Plasma cutter? Jaws of life?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Did I mention I want to be able to use the fence after getting the nuts out?


----------



## GrantA

Earl I'm assuming the nuts are stuck? If so here are a couple thoughts 
Thread a bolt into them to use as a handle? Seems obvious but just making sure we cover the bases
If they won't budge with that (which is my guess why you're asking) how about using a dowel through the slot to persuade them? Even better a piece of metal if you have or can get something to fit. Round or flat bar.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Did I mention I want to be able to use the fence after getting the nuts out?


You left that out. Seems like an important condition you should've mentioned, ;-P


----------



## HokieKen

Is it like a T-slot Earl? I'm not understanding exactly what you have I don't think. To me it soulds like there are nuts somewhere that you canthread anything into them. Which makes them kinda stupid ;-)

Right off the bat though, try PB Blaster or Kroil if it's just a matter of corrosion.


----------



## HokieKen

All I know about washers is that the dummy who built my house put the laundry closet on the second floor. (I have to admit it is really convenient, grudgingly). I have moved two washers and dryers in 12 years. After the second, I let my wife know that we will be moving before we replace the washer again so she better baby that thing.

Also, the attic access, the only attic access? Yep, in the laundry closet. Will be cutting a new access the first time I have to get up there. Ain't moving the washer and dryer out to get in there.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> 12 years.
> the attic access,
> the first time I have to get up there
> - HokieKen


Are you saying you haven't been in your attic during 12 years of homeownership?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Is this the new 32" front fence rail that I sold you a while ago?


----------



## drsurfrat

> Anyone have a good method to get a couple of nuts out of an enclosed slot in my unifence?
> 
> Thermite? Plasma cutter? Jaws of life?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I really wanna try thermite. I hear it cuts through concrete.


----------



## HokieKen

> 12 years.
> the attic access,
> the first time I have to get up there
> - HokieKen
> 
> Are you saying you haven t been in your attic during 12 years of homeownership?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Not sure why I said 12. We actually moved in in 2012 so only 8. But no, haven't been in the attic since we first bought the house. Nothing up there other than some electrical though.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Anyone have a good method to get a couple of nuts out of an enclosed slot in my unifence?
> 
> Thermite? Plasma cutter? Jaws of life?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> Did I mention I want to be able to use the fence after getting the nuts out?
> 
> - EarlS






 :<)))))))))


----------



## EarlS

> Is this the new 32" front fence rail that I sold you a while ago?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yeti - no I traded it to a guy with a 52" fence so I'm back to a long fence again. Seemed like everything I needed to cut was longer than 32".

The nuts are stuck in the T-slot. They slid just a bit when I tried to get them out and now they are stuck. There are a couple of holes in the back of the rail that are used to secure the rail to the table saw cast iron wings.










In a later version, the back of the t-slot is open making for a much easier installation.


----------



## Lazyman

I am guessing that they just rotated slightly and wedged the corners of the nut against the softer aluminum. How far in are they? I'd try to tap them backwards the way they slid with something long enough (screw driver, dowel, etc.) and see if that will free them up again. If you push them back, they should rotate back so the corners aren't engaged. A little lube won't hurt. Once free, see if you can slowly guide them out with a bent brad or something to form a hook in the end of a dowel. Dry lube might work better for sliding them out if you can get it in there far enough?


----------



## torus

1.lube slightly
2. tap them back just a little (Lazyman)
3. tape it to the vertical post or staircase railing
4. use backside of the oscillating tool to vibrate the fence

Should pop out unless there is a real obstacle in the path


----------



## HokieKen

I'd just get a steel rod and a hammer and make them nuts obey me Earl. You're probably better off with the more subdued advice above though. I just like hitting stuff.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Maybe Earl's fond of his nuts and doesn't want to hit them with a hammer, Kenny.


----------



## clieb91

HAPPY TUESDAY ALL!! 
Sorry for the delay in getting things set up here. We had the opportunity to take a short weekend trip to see some family that we haven't seen in 2 years and jumped at the chance. About half way there (i.e. 2 hours) I realized we had forgotten the laptop. So lets get this thing underway a few days late. 
The list above reflects all of our participants (if you're not on it and should be let me know, if you are on it and shouldn't be well welcome  ) 
Got a few new folks and glad they are joining in. Please join in and sound off on occasion so we know you are here. We also already have some progress pics. Feel free to send when you want, if we get everyone in before the progress date I can make assignments early so folks have the option of customizing if they like. 
Looking forward to doing this. Let me know any questions and off we go.

CtL


----------



## EarlS

> I'd just get a steel rod and a hammer and make them nuts obey me Earl. You're probably better off with the more subdued advice above though. I just like hitting stuff.
> 
> - HokieKen


The rail is something like 70" or so long and the nuts are near one end so I'd have to use a long steel rod to get to them. They are in a really inconvenient spot. Still working up the motivation to mess with it. Nathan and Torus gave some good advice that I will try. I figure I have a couple days while I wait for the new Wixey fence read out to show up. I'm being rather lazy about it.

Anyone know where I can find some thermite so I can try Dave's idea out?


----------



## HokieKen

> Maybe Earl's fond of his nuts and doesn't want to hit them with a hammer, Kenny.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Who says the two are mutually exclusive?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Anyone know where I can find some thermite so I can try Dave's idea out?


It's just aluminum powder (from the paint store) and rust, Earl. Having it ground finely is the trick (and getting it lit).


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Anyone know where I can find some thermite so I can try Dave s idea out?
> 
> It's just aluminum powder (from the paint store) and rust, Earl. Having it ground finely is the trick (and getting it lit).
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Blowtorch'll light it no problem Earl


----------



## EarlS

> Anyone know where I can find some thermite so I can try Dave s idea out?
> 
> It's just aluminum powder (from the paint store) and rust, Earl. Having it ground finely is the trick (and getting it lit).
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I searched "thermite" on Amazon. Both powdered red iron and aluminum come up. Now I'm probably on a DHS "no fly" list.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I searched "thermite" on Amazon. Both powdered red iron and aluminum come up. Now I'm probably on a DHS "no fly" list.


Being trapped in a flying Greyhound for hours with other people coughing and sneezing on you is pretty overrated, anyhow, Earl. I'd rather smack my nuts with an iron bar and a big hammer. How's that working out for you, anyhow?

I should probably figure out what I'm making for the swap pretty soon, right?

Spent all day yesterday trying to make an "oops plate" to fit some our funky lights and an arched alcove where the previous owners ran a halogen lamp encased within a pine beam long enough to extract turpentine and pitch from the wood to glue the light fixture into the beam, leaving the wood pretty dried out and fragile around the light fixture.

Interesting repair problem that I probably should've called a handyman for, but I'm still figuring out this retirement thing. It's almost never boring, though.


----------



## HokieKen

> ... I'd rather smack my nuts with an iron bar and a big hammer. ... It's almost never boring…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Couldn't help it. Sorry.


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ I hope when I grow up I can still remember how to find such humor like I could in 7th grade!

You could have put those two phrases together with the entire context of *War and Peace* between them.


----------



## bndawgs

Earl and/or anyone else, looked at that Oneida Gorilla dust collector? A guy I know has one that I might be able to buy off him ~50% off retail. Some reviews say it's really loud though. Website says 80dB, which I'm not sure how loud that really is. I wear ear muffs anyways, so maybe a moot point.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'm still well into operation shop clean up. It's taking longer then I thought but I'm going into small details. It's amazing what you find when you do this.


----------



## drsurfrat

> ...
> We also already have some progress pics. Feel free to send when you want, if we get everyone in before the progress date I can make assignments early so folks have the option of customizing if they like.
> CtL
> - clieb91


Sorry Chris, not quite sure what you meant by "get everyone in" Do you mean started projects, or finalize the list of people? I'm both in and started, so I wouldn't mind assignments early.


----------



## clieb91

Morning all, Bit of chatter around. Just watch what is being hit with a hammer is all I say on that subject. 
I am still off today and was able to get into the shop and do some cleaning up and also work on option A for the swap (which might just work) Need to get Sophia into the shop so she can start in a direction. Back to work tomorrow and I have to start taking down the light show, so it is going to be a long next two weeks. Will make me some time in the shop though besides the swap I have a number of new items that I want to have done for a craft fair the first weekend in March.

drsurfrat- you can send me a progress pic any time you want and I will mark it as such above. Once I get pics from everyone I will be able to make assignments, so the earlier the better.

CtL


----------



## EarlS

> Earl and/or anyone else, looked at that Oneida Gorilla dust collector? A guy I know has one that I might be able to buy off him ~50% off retail. Some reviews say it s really loud though. Website says 80dB, which I m not sure how loud that really is. I wear ear muffs anyways, so maybe a moot point.
> 
> - Steve


As far as I can tell, the Gorilla is a version of the Dust Deputy that Oneida sells as a complete unit. Nothing wrong with it IMO. I looked at if for a while as an option to replace the DIY dust deputy I had. The main reason I'm going with the supercell is that I can use it as a shop vac and it has a small footprint.

Dave - haven't smacked any nuts with a big hammer yet. Gotta work up to it.


----------



## duckmilk

> I should probably figure out what I'm making for the swap pretty soon, right?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


How about a bookcase Dave?


----------



## EarlS

> I should probably figure out what I'm making for the swap pretty soon, right?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> How about a bookcase Dave?
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck - that's what I'm making just in case I get Dave's name ;+)


----------



## HokieKen

> ^ I hope when I grow up I can still remember how to find such humor like I could in 7th grade!
> 
> You could have put those two phrases together with the entire context of *War and Peace* between them.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


It's a gift Yeti. My wife is similarly impressed with my prowess ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> How about a bookcase Dave?


I dunno, Duck. Sounds like everyone's going to be doing that, so I probably need to make something completely different.

Thing is, we've got a mix. A couple folks comfortable with hand tools. A couple who have tails on every tool they own, and *a few newbies who haven't even introduced themselves*, so every idea I've come up with, I've also said "oh, this person wouldn't like that."

I'm tempted to try to top NinjaAssassin's I Am The Greatest project…


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl, I'd like to hear more about that supercell once you get it. I'd gladly sell my DC monster and do something more… convenient. 
As it stands, I think I've settled on the "truck air filter " idea you linked. So I don't have to run an exhaust duct out of the shop, and so I don't lose my conditioned air when I run it.
But if a commercial unit were smaller, quieter, more efficient…


----------



## EarlS

I had the same quandary as Dave. However, it is a good thing to have such a diverse group, which is why I waited for a while before I committed to the swap so I could work out an idea that should work for anyone in the swap. We will have to see if my rationale pans out.

I will be sure to post a review of the Supercell once I get it installed.


----------



## JohnMcClure

*New swappers*
I'm not in the swap so maybe I should keep my mouth shut, but may I suggest that you all introduce yourselves, including a general idea of how long you've been working with wood, and what sort of interests you have.
For example, if you happen to be big on chess or checkers, into cooking, or just love clocks, those facts could inspire your swap partners to make something tailored to you! And if you're a master craftsperson already, show some examples of your work so guys like Kenny don't chop a 2×4 into coasters and send it to you as "good enough" (JK).

And since Earl's in this swap I would strongly suggest letting folks know if you love checking the time whilst using a mallet, as I do.

PS last swap I was in I felt hopelessly inadequate to impress my recipient… it was a box swap, and I drew the guy who specializes in boxes of every type and size. I made something "unique"... the way my 4-year-olds' drawings are "unique"...


----------



## HokieKen

> *New swappers*
> I m not in the swap so maybe I should keep my mouth shut, ...
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Why? I never do ;-p


----------



## jeffswildwood

> *New swappers*
> I m not in the swap so maybe I should keep my mouth shut, ...
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Nor I. But I do know it sure does take stress off the moderator when *everyone* checks in from time to time.


----------



## clieb91

Thanks John. We do have a few newbies here and I hope to hear something form eveyone at least once in a while. Don't forget teases are something else that can be done, just make the subtle so as not to give away the project.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Chris what color dice do you want? Also transparent or opaque? With or without glitter? Wont have the paint to ink for a bit seeing how I just spen $50 on pen blanks but should be able to get started casting some this weekend.


----------



## OzarkSawdust

> *New swappers*
> I m not in the swap so maybe I should keep my mouth shut, but may I suggest that you all introduce yourselves, including a general idea of how long you ve been working with wood, and what sort of interests you have.
> For example, if you happen to be big on chess or checkers, into cooking, or just love clocks, those facts could inspire your swap partners to make something tailored to you! And if you re a master craftsperson already, show some examples of your work so guys like Kenny don t chop a 2×4 into coasters and send it to you as "good enough" (JK).
> 
> And since Earl s in this swap I would strongly suggest letting folks know if you love checking the time whilst using a mallet, as I do.
> 
> PS last swap I was in I felt hopelessly inadequate to impress my recipient… it was a box swap, and I drew the guy who specializes in boxes of every type and size. I made something "unique"... the way my 4-year-olds drawings are "unique"...
> 
> - JohnMcClure


OK…Don't know if I'm the only newbie, but I'll start off.

I'm Gary…aka Ozark Sawdust. I do scroll saw work in western Missouri, between Joplin and Kansas City. Normally we're in the Rio Grande Valley of TX at this time of year. But the COVID is bad down there so we, and other friends, decided to not go this winter. I sell at 11-12 shows a month all winter, but this winter my people have shut down all the shows for the season.

Being retired I like to fish, bass and crappie mostly, catfish, trout, and panfish on occasion. I also tie crappie jigs and have way too many fishing rods of all types! I've done a lot of monthly jig swaps when we lived in Louisiana and hosted a few.

My wife and I like to go camping in our 5th wheel. Short trip, week or two, month or two, the whole winter…it's all good! I'm a ARMY veteran from the Vietnam Era, and a lover of most all music…I have a Rolling Stones pinball machine here in my office.

As I said, I do mostly scroll work at this time and my swap item will most likely come off the saw in some form. But I'm wanting to do more jewelry/trinket boxes, try some cutting boards, and attempt a hope/blanket chest or two. I have all kinds of ideas for stuff other than scrollwork. To that end I'm upgrading my equipment. I have a much better table saw on order, I picked up a DeWalt 734 planer the other day, and I ordered a Wahuda 8" jointer today. I've never used a planer or jointer before…this should be interesting.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks for the intro, Gary! Welcome to the gang! And thanks to John for the gentle prodding!

I'm hoping to finish up my "oops plate" for the light today. Got all the pieces-parts, now it's just a matter of getting them painted to match the walls to make my sweetie happy and getting them installed. Not sure what the original builder was thinking, embedding a 30W halogen light within a beam (and within a curved alcove) without a can to protect the wall or beam from the heat, but they do look cool, and with LEDs in there, we should be able to leave them on without having to worry about burning down the house.

It does make me wonder what the next weird thing we'll find in our house will be, though.

Got some lumber picked out for my project for the swap. Plus made a quick and dirty compass out of a piece of oak from a pallet yesterday to mark out the circle for the sign that's going up in our ditch. A red circle and slash over a


----------



## HokieKen

Hi Gary. Welcome to the fray buddy  Thank you for your service!

We have a pinball museum locally. I never really liked pinball as a kid but I'm kinda obsessed with the museum  There's an arcade museum in the same building that my son and grandkids love too but after about an hour in there, I just sit down and play the coffee table version of pong until they're ready to go. I think I could spend most of a day playing the old pinball machines. My favorite one thought?









Nowhere near as cool as Rolling Stones but such a great game  I don't recall seeing Mick, Keith et. al in there but next time I go, I'll see if I can find em ;-P


----------



## OzarkSawdust

It looks like this Kenny!

It is a special edition by Stern Pinball. Had a heck of a time getting one. The story goes, that when the Stones were approached about using them Mick Jagger said Only if I move! So Mick struts across the center, back and forth…lol.


----------



## Keebler1

So Gary when is the meetuo at your place for pinball, bbq and beer?


----------



## bigblockyeti

This one's for Grant, not super curvy but big and priced right:
http://vintagemachinery.org/classifieds/detail.aspx?id=20112&p=1


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, that one's definitely for Grant. And I haven't even clicked the link.


----------



## OzarkSawdust

> So Gary when is the meetuo at your place for pinball, bbq and beer?
> 
> - Keebler1


LOL…Bring the beer, we'll throw a pork butt on the Traeger and play pinball!


----------



## mikeacg

> This one s for Grant, not super curvy but big and priced right:
> http://vintagemachinery.org/classifieds/detail.aspx?id=20112&p=1
> 
> - bigblockyeti


If I was closer, I'd be all over that one!!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

While doing operation shop clean up, I got to my old album collection. A tote with maybe 200 or more albums in it from the 60's to the 80's. I dug through them and WOW, there's a lot of good music in there I haven't heard in years. My old Sansui G3500 amp has volume control issues so playing any of them will be difficult and I'm sure my Sony turntable's needle is shot. I been thinking "make a bluetooth speaker" from a kit and get a turntable with bluetooth to play them on.

I began watching videos and pricing the hardware and speakers for a set up. So many options. From simple to really complex. Does this sound like a good fix? Should I get a kit or find a vendor that sells individual parts.


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff, you shouldn't need a turntable with BT Jeff. Most BT speakers also have an aux port you can use to connect it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, you shouldn't need a turntable with BT Jeff. Most BT speakers also have an aux port you can use to connect it.
> 
> - HokieKen


Ah ha. So I could possibly use my old sony, (with a new needle) to play them. Do I just need to make sure I get the right kit? That it has phono inputs? I could still tie in with my cell phone then. With the savings from not buying a new turntable, I could get a better speaker set up. I am already running the plans for the case in my head. Antique radio is sounding nice.

One advantage to BT turntable though is the turntable in one room with the speaker in another. Keeping the albums in a dust free area, meaning not in my shop.


----------



## HokieKen

You can use a phono-to-3.5mm adapter to connect it to any speaker with an aux input Jeff. I'm pretty sure the Rockler kits have that input.


----------



## OzarkSawdust

> Jeff, you shouldn't need a turntable with BT Jeff. Most BT speakers also have an aux port you can use to connect it.
> 
> - HokieKen


Jeff, I've got one of those totes in the shop. Although I have about half as many, there is some of the best 60s & 70s music ever played in there. My wife got me this for Christmas a couple of years ago. It has decent sound and plays cassettes and CDs as well. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Victrola-6-in-1-Nostalgic-Bluetooth-Record-Player-with-3-speed-Turntable-with-CD-and-Cassette-Mahogany/41161803?athcpid=41161803&athpgid=athenaItemPage&athcgid=null&athznid=PWVUB&athieid=v0&athstid=CS004&athguid=da9a9e7b-007-1772f9d679b777&athancid=null&athena=true

Here are a couple oldies I've brought in and cleaned up. Lots of memories of when they first came out!


----------



## HokieKen

That doesn't help with dust obviously. You coild get a BT record player (dunno how much those cost) or there's probably a BT broadcast module you could plug your record player into then broadcast through that to the speaker. But, that's a lot of signal loss so at that point you may not get the sound you're after. In truth, you may loose that "vinyl sound" over any wireless or digital connection.


----------



## HokieKen

Or just do what Gary said 

Gary, please don't post full hyperlinks. Highlight some ttwxt and insert links that way. Those of us that use our phones thank you for your consideration ( site software is antiquated and hyperlinks blow up the formatting)


----------



## jeffswildwood

Gary, that IS nice. Too nice for my shop though. That is where it would be played the most. Plus the challenge of a home made set up just sounds fun. Those albums look like they came out of my collection. )

Ken, I guess I have more research to do. May find a way to hook up my old monster Pioneer (100w) speakers. (What planer noise, I don't hear it). Of coarse, I could just get my Sansui repaired if parts from the 1970's are available.



> Gary, please don't post full hyperlinks. Highlight some ttwxt and insert links that way. Those of us that use our phones thank you for your consideration ( site software is antiquated and hyperlinks blow up the formatting)
> 
> - HokieKen


I still don't know how to do this Ken.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*FOR KENNY :<))))))))))))*


----------



## Keebler1

I have a bluetooth stereo speaker set from rockler in the shop. Here is a pic of the ports. Hope it helps.










The top above the play buttons is led indicator the bottom left is an aux jack the bottom right is usb port


----------



## drsurfrat

Yea, it's not obvious how to link a link.

highlight the word(s) you want to be the link, 
click on the 'chain' icon above, between the italic I and the 'img' button. 
paste the link into the pop up box.


----------



## Keebler1

First set of dice pulled out of the mold. Still have to polish and ink them. Yellow with micro stardust in them


----------



## hairy

Here's my BT speaker. Nothing fancy, but I like it.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/12096


----------



## jeffswildwood

Tony, I like it. It even can record to USB thumbdrives.

Keebler, it does help. Nice dice also!

hairy, That would be nice for the shop. Amazing how your shop in the picture looks like mine, right down to the peg board.


----------



## Lazyman

> This one s for Grant, not super curvy but big and priced right:
> http://vintagemachinery.org/classifieds/detail.aspx?id=20112&p=1
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> If I was closer, I d be all over that one!!!
> 
> - mikeacg


 What the heck is that second motor and gear box for?


----------



## Lazyman

Jeff, I would look for a turntable with USB output and use it to digitize your library onto your PC and ultimately put it on your phone or tablet. Then, you'll be able to play your entire vinyl library from your phone through whatever blue tooth device you want. It has the added benefit of not wearing any old vinyl more than necessary. Check on Craigslist, etc. for used USB turntables. Once you have converted everything, you don't have much need for them so you may find some used one pretty cheap and you can turn around and resell it when you are done.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> You can use a phono-to-3.5mm adapter to connect it to any speaker with an aux input Jeff. I'm pretty sure the Rockler kits have that input.


Problem with that plan is that phono outputs are equalized differently than everything else, and you need to fiddle with the tone or the sound will be pretty bad.



> digitize your library onto your PC and ultimately put it on your phone or tablet. Then, you'll be able to play your entire vinyl library from your phone through whatever blue tooth device you want


This is a good recommendation, but be aware that simply chopping the songs apart can be a real hassle. And if you want to remove the clicks and pops that are part of the vinyl sound, that's more work. The software has gotten a TON better than when I did this back in the late 90s, but there are still things that will give it fits. There's a bunch of classical music where I just digitized it as one track per album side, because breaking apart the tracks and then getting the lead-in and lead-out right so there wasn't a huge gap when playing them back was too much hassle.


----------



## clieb91

> Chris what color dice do you want? Also transparent or opaque? With or without glitter? Wont have the paint to ink for a bit seeing how I just spen $50 on pen blanks but should be able to get started casting some this weekend.
> 
> - Keebler1


Keebler, Are there options? a type of green or red transparent maybe. I am not picky, between the three of us we use the dice we have. More than happy to send something for the castings your way just let me know.

CtL


----------



## clieb91

Caught up. 
Gary Thanks for the intro. Love the Pinball machine.

Kenny Sophia and I spent over an hour at that museum, loved it. Need to head back down there sometime. Do you know if it is open? Might try to come down during Spring Break.

I have that same turntable/cd/cassette player. Mine can also record to any of the options to a usb drive. Bluetooth with that one though is just to broadcast to it. You can't connect it to a Bluetooth speaker.

Keebler those dice came out looking good.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, it's open Chris. You have to reserve a two-hour time slot in advance online so they can limit the capacity. Which is nice actually.


----------



## EarlS

I posted my version of the Rockler BT 2-speaker kit a month or back. I also made the 1-speaker version for a swap last year, and I still have the all of the parts for a more complicated BT speaker that I want to make into a tombstone style retro radio. All of them should be easy to connect to a BT enabled turntable. I'm sure there are plenty of those out there as well.

I'm in need of some help. The Porter-Cable drill press spindle assembly I ordered a while back keeps getting back ordered. I finally broke down and took the spindle apart this morning. I stuck my fingers in the sealed bearings and spun the spindle housing. I could feel a definite wobble as is rotated. The bearings are labeled BY 6203Z and BY 6204Z. I can find plenty of 6203Z and 6204Z bearings around the internet, but the "BY" is messing me up. I also used my calipers to check the OD/ID of both of them as best I could.

Looks like the 6203Z is 40 mm OD, 17 mm ID and the 6204Z is 47 mm OD, 20 mm ID.

I found these on Amazon 6203ZZ & 6204ZZ

I assume I will also need to get a bearing extractor? Am I on the right track? Is there a better source for the bearings? Anything else I should be considering? I'm also wondering if I should get the ZZ (metal seal on both sides)?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Nathan, digitizing the library would be awesome. Placed on a thumb drive. Then build my speaker with a USB port. Best idea I think. I may look into that route.


----------



## bndawgs

Another cool thing about digitizing and putting them all on a thumb drive is that some vehicles have a usb port. So you can could listen to the music in your car or truck


----------



## Keebler1

Chris go to alumilites website and look at their dye selection. If it says flo its not translucent. I have all those colors I also have some mice powders but those wouldnt be as translucent if at all. Let me know if you want stardust powder put in. Do you want a set for all three or one set multiple colors or multiple colors for all three? Options are somewhat endless. Theres micro stardust in the set I showed. Here is a link to the stardust so you can see it. Also link to alumilite dye

Gonna make a set for someone at church later today so I should have a pic of multicolor tomorrow if I remember to post one.


----------



## OzarkSawdust

> Yea, it s not obvious how to link a link.
> 
> highlight the word(s) you want to be the link,
> click on the chain icon above, between the italic I and the img button.
> paste the link into the pop up box.
> 
> - drsurfrat


Sorry!! I didn't know how!

Record player

OK…did that work? Seems like every forum is different software…and I'm computer stupid


----------



## clieb91

Gary, That one worked fine. No problem always a learning curve. 
Looks like I might have the slightly higher priced version as the one you linked to does not have the USB port.

Kenny, Thanks for the information on the museum. I may have to think about coming down there with Sophia at Spring Break. We had a loot of fun in that area a few years ago.

CtL


----------



## clieb91

Keebler, Would you be willing to do three sets for me? 
Ocean Blue with Stardust, Violet with Star Dust, and Red. I don't care about how transparent each them are I will let that up to as to what will work best.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Ok ill get them started probably next weekend. I have black, white, metallic grey, metallic blue, red all gloss and flat gold for the numbers. Any of these to avoid or preferences for them or just use what i think will work best?


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan, digitizing the library would be awesome. Placed on a thumb drive. Then build my speaker with a USB port. Best idea I think. I may look into that route.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


The only problem with the thumb drive is that you wont have much control over what you play next. Unless it has a shuffle option, it may just start at the first song on the drive. With your phone, You can have your entire catalog of songs with you and you can shuffle, play an album or artists, create playlists or just play Raffi's Banana Phone over and over like my kids used to do.


----------



## Keebler1

Teaser pic. Can anyone guess the wood?


----------



## bndawgs

Ash or red oak?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> This one s for Grant, not super curvy but big and priced right:
> http://vintagemachinery.org/classifieds/detail.aspx?id=20112&p=1
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> If I was closer, I d be all over that one!!!
> 
> - mikeacg
> 
> What the heck is that second motor and gear box for?
> 
> - Lazyman


I'm guessing based on the sprocket outboard of the driven pulley for the lower wheel that it was set up for a very, very slow metal cutting speed.


----------



## Keebler1

Thats it Steve Red Oak


----------



## bndawgs

Check out this piece of red oak firewood I split open.


----------



## clieb91

Keebler, Whatever you think will work is fine by me.

Steve, Best thing about working with found logs never know the surprise you will find inside when cut open.

Looking forward to getting in the shop today with Sophia to do some work on her swap project. She is doing something she has not done before.

CtL


----------



## GrantA

Wow y'all have been chatty, it's about time! 
I just caught up in 40-something posts, nice to meet ya Gary and thank you for your service!

As for that bandsaw it says in the ad that he has 2 motors in it one for metal and one for wood. Kenny it has 30" wheels so would fit in your garage, and it's dual purpose- you should get it!

Yesterday was gorgeous here in South Georgia and I did a little quail hunting (more letting the dogs work and get their exercise) with my dad and uncle. Much needed


----------



## Keebler1

Chris the violet dye isnt working out as planned so ill have to order some mica powder and itll be 3-4 weeks before it gets here but will start on the other two sets in the meantime


----------



## clieb91

Keebler, No worries and no rush. 
Grant, Could use one of those days around here. Think the weather is moving in this week.

CtL


----------



## Woodmaster1

Quail hunting something I used to in my youth. Since all the development hunting grounds and quail have thinned out. If I was into wild turkey hunting they are all over northeast Indiana. I can go just outside of town and see over 30 cleaning up a field just harvested. Apparently the program has worked very well to build the population of turkeys.


----------



## BigShooter

This is my first swap. My name is Dave but friends call me Big Shooter. I live in Belfast, Maine with my wife and two sons.
I started woodworking around the age of 5. My uncle was a woodworker and I would go over and he would "let" me take all the scraps from the floor. I would bring them home and glue them together since I really couldn't use tools. Eventually he helped me acquire tools and by the time I was in high school I had what I thought was a complete workshop. Looking back it was basic, but I was able to do everything I wanted to do.

Other hobbies include: just about everything. Fishing, hunting (especially partridge, turkey, duck), fly tying, knitting, picked up blacksmithing last year, cooking, bread making, crossword puzzles, drinking, cigar smoking, meat smoking, whatever else I see someone doing and get the bug to try.

I'm kind of all over the place. Same thing with work. I currently own an ice cream/candy store, a funeral home, and a property maintenance business. I have owned an embroidery shop, a BBQ restaurant. Also in my adult life I worked for a copy center and supermarket, and cleaned offices at night. I am also on the local school board and a member of Rotary.

So there you go, the condensed version of the Life of Big Shooter. Oh I also graduated from Norwich University, the Military College of Vermont, but didn't go in the service afterwards. Last year my wife and I bought a lake house on Swan Lake in Maine. That pretty much put all woodworking on hold until the fall since I don't have a workshop out there….yet.

I think I have belonged to lumberjocks for a year, and the amount of tips I have picked up have been wonderful. Thank you everyone.
Dave


----------



## Keebler1

Welcome Dave. Maine is one of the few states I havent been to. If I didnt have to go through New York and all those other smaller states up there I would request a load up there to see it


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good to meet you, Dave! My sweetie and I stopped in Belfast when we were visiting some friends in Cushing, ME. Got a boot repaired, bought a laundry bag, and had lunch.










Quiet morning around here today. Been doing laundry, arranging books, and baking some bread. Corn, flax and wheat, 1:1:2. Probably have to take a nap after wrapping myself around some lunch.


----------



## BigShooter

Dave my friend owns Colburns. The oldest shoe store in America! Great place to get shoes and very nice people.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, they were great there. My riding boot had a tear and they fixed it up while I was eating lunch (and wearing my hotel flip-flops) since we were traveling on motorcycle. Ate at a restaurant on the same side of the street as Colburns, but a block or two closer to the water.


----------



## BigShooter

Probably Rollies, my favorite in town.



> Yeah, they were great there. My riding boot had a tear and they fixed it up while I was eating lunch (and wearing my hotel flip-flops) since we were traveling on motorcycle. Ate at a restaurant on the same side of the street as Colburns, but a block or two closer to the water.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## clieb91

Dave, Thanks for the intro, sounds like you keep pretty busy.

CtL


----------



## Lazyman

For a second there, I thought Dave was showing pictures of granite river rocks.


----------



## Keebler1




----------



## hairy

> This is my first swap. My name is Dave but friends call me Big Shooter.
> - BigShooter


And he's a Dead Head. your tagline gave you away. Welcome !


----------



## GrantA

What are the odds that we'd have 2 funeral home owners here?? Mike's isn't operating (that I know of) I think he just likes driving the hearse around 
And they both do embroidery too…


----------



## bigblockyeti

There's good money in death, not too many folks complaining about a refund.


----------



## mikeacg

A shout-out to Big Shooter! Welcome aboard! Sounds like you just want to have fun in life…


----------



## HokieKen

> There s good money in death, not too many folks complaining about a refund.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Weddings on the other hand…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> There s good money in death, not too many folks complaining about a refund.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Weddings on the other hand…
> 
> - HokieKen


They fail half the time, a dirt nap is pretty permanent.


----------



## HokieKen

Before I got married my boss told me that 95% of marriages fail but half of the people are too lazy to get a divorce ;-)

Spent some time working on my belt grinder over the weekend. First I ran a ground wire from the grinder frame into the control box and terminated it on a ground stud. Then I ran a wire from the ground stud to the ground terminal on the VFD. Checking with a multimeter, I had continuity from the frame and from the enclosure to the ground on the plug. So now everything is grounded to the earth ground in my service panel.

Well, that wasn't the issue with the VFD throwing the overcurrent error because it did so again within about 10 seconds of me starting to grind a piece of steel. On the plus side, apparently grounding the frame back to the VFD causes a greater difference in potential between me and it because then the static shocks were elevated from annoying to truly painful…

So now I have it narrowed down to either the VFD is just crapping the bed or the static buildup is actually causing the overcurrent fault. I still don't understand why it is but, I got a can of this:









and sprayed the back of my belt. Then I ran the grinder for about 10 minutes grinding some steel bars and NO FAULTS! So I'm not sure why it's just become an issue lately but it would certainly seem that static discharge was causing the VFD to fault out. Appreciate all the feedback last week so I figured I'd let y'all know


----------



## bndawgs

Is it due to the lower temps now?


----------



## HokieKen

I imagine the dryer air this time of year has something to do with it Steve. But, this isn't the first winter that I've had the grinder and never had this problem until recently. And it's not just with a certain type of belt either, I tried several and they all had the same problem. The only thing I can think of is that it's a combination of the dryer air and me adding a glass platen over top of the steel one over the summer.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I imagine the dryer air this time of year has something to do with it Steve. But, this isn t the first winter that I ve had the grinder and never had this problem until recently. And it s not just with a certain type of belt either, I tried several and they all had the same problem. The only thing I can think of is that it s a combination of the dryer air and me adding a glass platen over top of the steel one over the summer.
> 
> - HokieKen


Global warming. We can blame everything on that.

Nathan suspected the glass platen. I have one I haven't installed yet and my air is about as dry as it gets around here. Maybe I should forget the platen altogether..


----------



## DavePolaschek

The glass platen is my leading suspect, too. Made a pretty good static electricity generator in high school with a glass platen and a wool buffing wheel. Anyway, glad you got it "fixed," Kenny.

Speaking of dry air, I've been running a humidifier at night the past week, and it means I wake up without the sniffles in the morning. Been such a dry winter around here that even the natives have been complaining about the dust. Thinking about getting one for my shop so I don't have to stop to pull wood shavings off my plane because they won't fall free due to static.


----------



## HokieKen

> Global warming. We can blame everything on that.
> 
> Nathan suspected the glass platen. I have one I haven't installed yet and my air is about as dry as it gets around here. Maybe I should forget the platen altogether..
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


From what I read Dave, you can spray that static guard on the back of a belt one time and it will last the life of the belt. I can't really say whether or not the glass platen is any better than just replacing steel when it goes out of flat.


----------



## Lazyman

One other thought Kenny. I think that you said that you attached the glass platen with epoxy? I seem to remember that epoxy is dielectric. I'll bet the platen is insulated from the metal platen, basically creating sort of a capacitor that takes about 10 minutes to build up enough voltage to jump across the gap. Try putting some aluminum HVAC tape along one edge or something else to ground the glass plate to the metal backer.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm thinking the glass should stay flat a lot longer which makes it better IMO.

I'll throw mine on soon. I just forget really. It's not a major process to do it or anything.


----------



## HokieKen

It only takes seconds for the frame to be charged to the point that I get shocked Nathan. But yeah, the glass is attached with hi-temp epoxy. It can't be solely due to the platen though because I could back the platen off so it was well away from the belt and still get the static build up and overcurrent error.


----------



## DavePolaschek

There doesn't need to be contact to build up a static charge, Kenny. The dirod static generator will buil up a very nice charge without things ever roughing each other.


----------



## GrantA

But did you try any of this with your cape on?

Gee whiz I bet that'll fix it


----------



## bndawgs

> But did you try any of this with your cape on?
> 
> Gee whiz I bet that ll fix it
> 
> - GrantA


Oh, I thought we already know the answer to this?


----------



## drsurfrat

Hey, Chris, did you get the progress pics I sent? I may have messed up your email or something.


----------



## HokieKen

Let's just say I didn't try any of it with my cape off Grant ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Run it underwater, that will completely eliminate the dry air environment and keep the dust down at the same time.


----------



## GrantA

Yeti's a damned genuis


----------



## clieb91

Got them Mike. All caught up in the list.

CtL


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny, if the spray wears off, rig a "brush" to gently touch the backside of the belt, and ground the brush. 
Probably next winter if its gonna happen at all, since you did that spray.
Glad you figured it out!


----------



## EarlS

Fixed it for you Kenny


> Kenny, if the spray wears off, touch *YOUR* backside to the belt
> 
> Glad you figured it out!
> 
> - JohnMcClure


----------



## DavePolaschek

Grant, Yeti was just inventing a Tormek. ;-)


----------



## EarlS

I'm going to try and ask my question about bearings again and hope for some help:

The Porter-Cable drill press spindle assembly I ordered a while back keeps getting back ordered. I finally broke down and pulled the spindle out. I stuck my fingers in the sealed bearings and spun the spindle housing. I could feel a definite wobble as it rotated. The bearings are labeled BY 6203Z and BY 6204Z. I can find plenty of 6203Z and 6204Z bearings around the internet, but the "BY" is messing me up.

I also used my calipers to check the OD/ID of both of them as best I could. The 6203Z is 40 mm OD, 17 mm ID and the 6204Z is 47 mm OD, 20 mm ID.

I ordered a 6203ZZ & 6204ZZ on Amazon along with a blind bearing extractor. They should be here tomorrow. Since I don't know what I'm doing with the bearings, I thought I'd get a second opinion on pulling the current bearings and replacing them with the ones from Amazon. It looks like a fairly simple, straight forward process which is why I'm paranoid that I'm missing something.


----------



## HokieKen

Buying $10 bearings is like saying "boy this is fun, I want to do it twice" 

Timken, Koyo, VXB and ABEC 7 precision at a minimum.


----------



## GrantA

Earl, don't worry about the BY on the bearings. The number is the important part. The single Z means one side is shielded (metal "seal") and the other side is open. ZZ has a shield on each side 
You mentioned a wobble, I'd be really surprised if a bearing was causing that. I'm afraid you have a more serious problem, bent spindle maybe? Is this a new machine?

Edit- oh ******************** Earl I didn't click the link. Yikes man send those back. Surely you have a local bearing supplier like Applied, Grainger etc. I returned timkens a couple weeks ago because they said made in China on the box. Got skf made in Argentina instead


----------



## bigblockyeti

Cheap bearings have their place but on most spindles is not where I'd want to experiment unless there was a massive difference in price jumping to higher quality ones and they were very easy to change out quickly.


----------



## EarlS

Well crap - I thought they were good compared to the other ones I found on Amazon.

Grant - the wobble I described was after I pulled out the spindle. I stuck my fingers in the inner races of the bearings, turned the housing horizontal and spun it. There was a decided wobble.

It wasn't that difficult to take the spindle assembly off the drill press. Hopefully that means it won't be too challenging to reinstall things.

Any issue with getting ZZ instead of Z? I'm also seeing "shielded" and "C3" or "C4" clearance.


----------



## HokieKen

I may have jumped the gun a bit Earl. Those size bearings are cheaper than I would have thought. I still wouldn't go with generic Chinesium. Especially in light of the fact that you can get brand name ones in the same ballpark. My go-to is Timken. Here's a link to the 6203 and 6204.

Z is shielded on one side, ZZ is shielded on both sides. For this application, either will work fine.

C3/4 clearance is a special consideration. The clearance is basically the "slop" the races have on either side of the rollers for expansion or contraction when installed using a typical interference fit. The idea is that you leave .005" of radial slop so that when the bearing is pressed over a shaft that has an OD .010" bigger than the ID of the internal race, the race can expand, take up the slop and end up with a near-zero clearance. Match the bearings that were originally installed. If they aren't marked C3 or C4, don't replace them with ones that are or you'll end up with excess radial play.


----------



## EarlS

I figure I might as well give the ones I ordered a try since they should be here today unless the 6" or so of snow and generally nasty conditions outside delay the delivery. If nothing else, it is a test run for me to figure out how to get the bearings out and install new ones. Plus I can also try the spin test and see if the wobble is still there. Then I can order some better quality bearings and use them when everything is put back together.


----------



## hairy

> I figure I might as well give the ones I ordered a try since they should be here today unless the 6" or so of snow and generally nasty conditions outside delay the delivery.
> 
> EarlS


I'm still waiting for delivery on an item I purchased in October. It was going to be a Christmas present. Same old excuses form USPS, Covid, less employees, too many packages…


----------



## HokieKen

I agree. Heck, run em until they die. You never know, they may last the life of the tool


----------



## hairy

> If nothing else, it is a test run for me to figure out how to get the bearings out and install new ones. Plus I can also try the spin test and see if the wobble is still there.
> 
> - EarlS


 youtube has boucoups videos on drill press bearings


----------



## EarlS

Everything showed up. Of course it was almost buried in the snow drift, but it did arrive so I'll give it a go tonight.


----------



## clieb91

More updates on Progress. I decided Sophia could just show me rather then send a picture  It's coming together.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

First time nepotism has entered into a swap ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

Gents, I've received my Donaldson filter. I'm amazed that it doesn't make a noticeable difference in airflow putting the exhaust into it!

So while im excited to use it, eghgh, attaching the dust hose to it securely will be a challenge. 2 or 3 threaded rods, 28" long each, would work… I'm thinking about cable and turnbuckles - might be cheaper.
I'll be searching LJs for suggestions but any advice from the herd is welcome. Of course I forgot to take a picture…


----------



## Lazyman

Here is how Shipwright did it. Basically a small box on top and some plastic pans below to catch the dust that sloughs off. More info at his blog here.










Edit: I think he added the pans below in a later update. They aren't pictured here.


----------



## EarlS

Chris - I'm waiting until I get the table saw and dust collector back up and running before I send a progress picture. I want to be certain I have the tools to finish the job. The 52" fence is apparently in transit and is supposed to be here on Thursday. Still haven't heard anything on the Supercell status.

I put everything together on the drill press earlier this evening and realized I didn't align the set pin for the key in the spindle assembly when I slid it in. Looks like I will be taking it all apart tomorrow and doing it over, the right way. The old bearings came out easily and the new ones went in just as easily. I even have a spare set since they come in packs of two.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I suppose I should get started pretty soon so I can send a progress picture…

I'm pretty sure I know what I'm making at least. That's progress!


----------



## Lazyman

Does it count to send a picture of you face when you decide what to make?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl,
Thank you. You pointing me to Shipwright's project put me down this path to begin with.
One thing I want to do differently (more simply?) than Shipwright: My DC isn't as high powered as his, so I believe I can get away with one filter. Thus I don't want to build a box/plenum for the filter inlet, I just want to bring a hose to the open end of the filter and seal it there!
My 4" hose diameter hampers my ability to have centralizing "spokes" to support a single, centralized threaded rod. If I left enough web to strongly hold the rod, it would block too much airflow.
So at the moment I envision a wooden plate on the bottom, which serves no purpose but to anchor 3 threaded rods or cable/turnbuckle assemblies; and a plate on the top, with 4" hose fitting, which seals the hose to the filter. 
Three threaded rods that length will get pricey! so cable will probably suffice. Could possibly do two instead of three…

Additionally I need to secure this thing onto my existing DC "cart". No easy task since zero planning went into the cart; I always used to vent outside. I think I found a spot for it…

Long ramble short, if I could go back in time I should have paid $$ for a great DC like the SuperCell. But I didn't, and by the time I'm done I'll probably have similar functionality at similar cost, plus a whole lot of labor!


----------



## Lazyman

How long are the filters? The cheapest way to get threaded rod is the superstrut support rods for hanging conduit: 10 feet 1/4 in. rod for under $7. That might be perfect for tightening down your filters.


----------



## HokieKen

DC just really doesn't excite me so I'm not gonna read through any blogs to see where you're headed John ;-) But, if I get the gist of it, you've got air flowing from your machine(s) into some sort of some sort of blower/seperator assembly that removes the big stuff then out of there and exhausts to atmosphere through your solid canister filter to remove particulate? So basically converting a single stage to a two stage?


----------



## JohnMcClure

> air flowing from your machine(s) into some sort of some sort of blower/seperator assembly that removes the big stuff then out of there and exhausts to atmosphere


This is what I have now



> through your solid canister filter to remove particulate


This is what I'm adding, yes. The previous version vented outdoors, no filter needed.

Nathan, thanks, I'll check that out.


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha. Was just trying to determine whether the filter was under positive pressure or vacuum. I assume it has pretty generous compressible end caps? If so, I'd use a wood plate on each end and use two pieces of cable to fix them together then at the third fixing point, use a ratchet strap. Then you only have to undo one thing to empty it and put it back.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Nathan,
I had no idea I could get threaded rod in such length so cheaply. And it was in stock at my local HD.
Kenny, you got it. And great idea. I'll use this threaded rod but now I'm thinking I'll slot the plates so I can remove the rods without a lot of unthreading.


----------



## EarlS

Well it looks like I will be in the market for a new Rikon drill press. Everything went back together correctly and things sounded much better when I started it. However, the run out is still there. That leads me to thing the shaft in the spindle assembly is not totally straight. I also noticed that the machining on outer sleeve that holds the bearings wasn't particularly high quality. I'm guessing the original set up likely had a fair amount of runout. At any rate, I can't think of much else to try at this point.

I told my wife that I had some good news and bad news. The good news was that I got everything put back together and it ran. The bad news was that I was going to need to sell this one and get a new one. I made sure I sounded remorseful. She agreed, once again proving that it is all in managing expectations and delivery. I did promise to wait until the DC arrives, which just happens to be Monday, as it shipped out of Oneida today.


----------



## HokieKen

Not a bad call Earl. If it were a high-end drill press to begin with, I'd say keep after it. But no sense chasing a Lowes tool and throwing money at it.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl, good call not wasting more time and $ on it. I still haven't bought the Nova LOL but my cheesy Ryobi probably has more runout than your wobbly Rikon.

Not to spam the thread, but here's how far I got last night:

















Will test drive it today, after I adapt the blower outlet to 6". Then it will be at least usable until I can mount the filter on the cart.


----------



## EarlS

John - it is a wobbly Porter Cable. I'm considering Rikon down the road when I get some $$ saved up for it and do a little more in-depth research. Those filters are looking mighty professional. I should have checked the runout on the wobbly WEN I had. I'll be it was in the same league as your Ryobi.

Fed-Ex says my 52" unifence rail fence should waiting for me when I get home. I hope they didn't beat it up too badly.


----------



## EarlS

Woo hoo - I am the proud owner of a shiny, unused, NOS 50" unifence. It arrived with no dings, dents, bends, or other shipping damage. As a bonus, the end caps and scale were also included. Now I can attach the Wixey readout sensor to the rail and then install the rail on the saw. It's almost as good as getting a new saw, almost.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Woo hoo - I am the proud owner of a shiny, unused, NOS 50" unifence. It arrived with no dings, dents, bends, or other shipping damage. As a bonus, the end caps and scale were also included. Now I can attach the Wixey readout sensor to the rail and then install the rail on the saw. It s almost as good as getting a new saw, almost.
> 
> - EarlS


Awesome, Earl!


----------



## HokieKen

Suhweeeet Earl! Let's just hope you don't have to drill any holes in it… ;-p


----------



## HokieKen

I got a new toy yesterday too. After 5 years of scrounging around like a cheapass ninja, I recieved the final Millers Falls bench plane I needed to complete my collection (other than a #7 unicorn). The big boy in the front is a #24. They come up on ebay about twice a year and usually end up selling for around $300-400 depending on condition. This one popped up buy it now for $150 the other day  I bought it within an hour of it being posted and it already had 13 watchers. Suckers


----------



## GrantA

Nice score Kenny! Your cheapassery has paid off!

Now Earl. Didn't you have a sweet old iron drill press but you sold it to get this newer one? 
This one is near you and I'd bet it's leaps and bounds better than all but the top tier of new models. It even has the light! Those go for big bucks alone. And a grinder!


----------



## HokieKen

Wow and it has the foot powered feed lever and a foot speed control (that's probably for the grinder) to boot. That's a badass machine. I'd stumble over women and kids to get to that one.


----------



## EarlS

> Suhweeeet Earl! Let's just hope you don't have to drill any holes in it… ;-p
> 
> - HokieKen


Ouch - I can still drill holes, just not standard sized ones. I figure I can go one size smaller and let it wallow out to the correct diameter.

I guess I'm just not cut out to get old, or used, equipment and then fix it up. Must be my lack of mechanical skills. Looks like I'll be dropping some folding money on a nice Rikon (or something like it) band saw and drill press one of these days.

Kenny - Nice collection of planes. Are they for use or show? ;+P


----------



## Keebler1

Earl Kenny doesnt know how to use hand planes he just drools over them


----------



## GrantA

That's what I do Keebler. Actually I just move them from spot to spot out of my way ;-p


----------



## GrantA

Seriously though Earl if I recall the other old DP you had was with some issues. If that delta isn't far out of your way *go look at it* 
I'll bet a sixer it's ready to go to work 
I know you'll want to clean it up but it's probably in great shape and just dusty with a little surface rust. The foot feed is awesome


----------



## HokieKen

My planes are for using Earl  I don't have space for "show tools" like Grant ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

I dont think I want to know how kenny plans on using earl lol


----------



## HokieKen

Nope. You don't.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I also had an E bay score the other day. Everyone knows I like to make the post office door banks and other things using them. I have been looking for this reference book for over two years. Closest that I came was a wore out copy with pages missing. I just found one, being sold by the author and signed. Great reference for the doors. I was able to find out that the door in my truck I kept for myself is from 1890.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i like your kewl book Jeff now you know dates you must make vehicles in the same date *LIKE HERE* :<)))))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> i like your kewl book Jeff now you know dates you must make vehicles in the same date *LIKE HERE* :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


That may work out, 1890, horse and buggy maybe? ))


----------



## JohnMcClure

Jeff I like it! Maybe we could make a reproduction of a rare door with another collaboration?


----------



## EarlS

> My planes are for using Earl
> 
> - HokieKen


Uhh - wait a sec - I didn't sign up to get anywhere near Kenny's man cave with the special chair…...... Maybe Grant can show Kenny how to use his planes. He's closer.

I thought I was in the clear about the drill press and bandsaw. Guess not, SWMBO changed her mind so I'm in an indefinite holding pattern on the drill press and bandsaw.


----------



## Keebler1

Tell her you have to have them for whatever project shes been pestering you for


----------



## GrantA

More reason to turn to the used market Earl

Just give her a dice mallet. Then she can appreciate the drill press


----------



## HokieKen

Tell her you want a bandsaw, a drill press and a divorce. But that you'll settle for 2/3 and even let her pick which two.

Worst case scenario, you still get one new tool.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## EarlS

> Tell her you want a bandsaw, a drill press and a divorce. But that you ll settle for 2/3 and even let her pick which two.
> 
> Worst case scenario, you still get one new tool.
> 
> - HokieKen


I can always trust Kenny to help find the win/win scenarios.


----------



## drsurfrat

> i like your kewl book Jeff now you know dates you must make vehicles in the same date *LIKE HERE* :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> That may work out, 1890, horse and buggy maybe? ))
> 
> - jeffswildwood


There were cars in 1890


----------



## jeffswildwood

> i like your kewl book Jeff now you know dates you must make vehicles in the same date *LIKE HERE* :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> That may work out, 1890, horse and buggy maybe? ))
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> There were cars in 1890
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - drsurfrat


True but the door, where do we put the door!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff I like it! Maybe we could make a reproduction of a rare door with another collaboration?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


That sounds like a good idea. There are some amazing one's in there!


----------



## bndawgs

Kenny, have you tried that electric chainsaw out yet? I kind of want an electric one


----------



## HokieKen

The cordless one? Nope. I did get it put together and charged it up and put oil in it but haven't had a chance to actually cut anything up with it yet. Every time I do have a chance, it's either snowing, raining or colder than a brass witch's boob.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I have a battery powered pole saw (basically a small battery chainsaw on a pole). I've taken down real trees with that thing. So I'm a big believer in cordless chainsaws. Would be so much easier!


----------



## clieb91

Been busy around here today. Congrats to all on the nice scores on Ebay. 
Can we see an I'm here from some of our new folks? Just want make sure everyone is still around.

CtL


----------



## GrantA




----------



## Keebler1

Chris Heres one of the dice. Have to run it over my micro mesh pads now. The D20 came out wierd on both sets I poured but it should work


----------



## GrantA

WTH kinda dice are these? Can you make some like this?


----------



## Keebler1

I dont have molds to make dice with the dots just numbers like the one shown. If you can find me a mold for those dice Grant I can cast those. The dice I made is the same just with numbers. Its a polyhedral set for dnd and other games like it.heres another like what you are asking about.










Dont know why it looks like there are bubbles its either i waited too long to put in the pressure pot or it was the dice I used as masters


----------



## JohnMcClure

That's Keebs for ya, building weighted dice. For use in those truck stop casinos.


----------



## clieb91

Looks good Keebler. A weighted 20 is not a bad thing as long as it is closer to 20 than 1 

CtL


----------



## GrantA

Any hydraulics guys in this group by chance? I'm ready to get my forging press operating and need some help with the parts I've got. Don't want to derail the thread if nobody is interested


----------



## drsurfrat

This IS the derailed thread. When was the last comment about the actual swap? - we can't post pictures until March 

And sorry, I am a zero in the hydraulics dept.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Grant. I don't know a lot about hydraulics, just the basics. I'll throw out some BS if I don't know the real answer though


----------



## Keebler1

Making a hexagon with the mitred parts on the edges of the board not the end grain. Should I put a couple of splines in the mitres or will it be ok as is?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Any hydraulics guys in this group by chance? I m ready to get my forging press operating and need some help with the parts I ve got. Don t want to derail the thread if nobody is interested
> 
> - GrantA


I've got a little experience, what do you need to know?


----------



## EarlS

Keebler - Splines are my usual approach to hold mitered corners in place so they don't shift.

Grant - here's what I know about hydraulics - it's liquid under pressure. That should help - right??

Here is my version of a swap update - I got the new unifence rail and Wixey readout installed on the table saw yesterday. I still need to get the dial gauge out and square the fence to the blade. While I'm at it, I should check the miter bars as well.

Hopefully the 4 boxes from Oneida with the various Supercell parts will all make it here tomorrow and I can set it up tomorrow night. I don't really want to start using the table saw without a dust collector since the shop is clean and dusted.

How does all of this have anything to do with the swap? Most of the swap project is still scrap pieces that need some work. I'll try to remember to take a couple teaser pics this afternoon. Meanwhile, there is another 3" of snow and ice on the driveway waiting for me to clear off this morning.


----------



## HokieKen

3" here waiting for me too Earl. I think that's about all we're gonna get though.


----------



## Keebler1

Have fun with th3 snow nice and clear down here. I was working outside in short sleeves yesterday afternoon


----------



## DavePolaschek

Keebs, like Earl, I pretty much always put splines into mitered corners. I do it by hand, so I tend to make the splines dovetailed (so it's easier to adjust the width to fit) and use a contrasting wood so they stand out, but even if I don't, the splines are there in mitered corners…

Earl, I still haven't set up DC in my shop, and I've been using both the bandsaw and lathe. There's a nice layer of dust on everything now and I've cleaned the filter on the mini-split a handful of times, so I definitely admire your restraint. I still haul the belt sander outside when I need to use that… letting the wind blow the sanding dust off towards Texas seems to work pretty well, but on the days when we do have an east wind, I can't sand, because it would just end up blowing back into the shop.

I took five or the past seven days off from the shop. Went out and swept up one day, and started working on more plinths to hold more bookcases another. But I finally got the new gouges I need for my "Pick up your pooch's poop" sign for our ditch, and the red paint for that should arrive on Tuesday, so there's hope of progress soon.

I have what I think is a solid idea for the swap, and a Plan B I can put together quickly if everything goes wrong with Plan A, so maybe I'll decide to actually start putting pieces together one of these days. It looks like I won't be the last one to get a P, probably…


----------



## GrantA

OK i have this pump setup which came with my building. They were using it to run a pair of hydraulic cylinders setup to press gang plates onto trusses(best guess)








From searching the part numbers (it's all old Rexroth) I think I've got it and there are just some extra parts on there. 
There's a line from the reservoir into the pump. Then out of the pump to the big 4-way valve on the front. It's an electrohydraulic directional valve, externally piloted. Whatever that means
Then out of that valve to the cylinder, the return line back to the valve and finally from the valve through a canister filter on the left back into the reservoir. 
What has me wondering if I'm missing something big is the other valve on the right(which seems to just be an actuator actually) and the 2 smaller devices mounted on the tank down low on the right side. 
It's very likely that the truss guys repurposed it from somewhere else so I'm hoping that's that case and all I need are the pump and the big valve? 
I'll just need to setup a foot pedal to actuate it 
Thoughts?


----------



## HokieKen

Can't see anything in that picture Grant but, I'm guessing that the "other valve on the right" is what actuates the main "externally piloted" valve. And the things on the right kinda look like they may be manifolds but can't really tell from that photo.


----------



## EarlS

Grant - Any chance the 2 smaller devices are over pressure reliefs? Something that might be help you figure things 
out is to make a line drawing of the set up. Like Kenny said - hard to see much in the pic.

Dave - I'm with you on shop motivation. I've kind of enjoyed the time out of the shop since I can't really do anything right now anyway. I am getting motivated though. I pulled out all of the old Woodsmith mags and the various plans I've bought over the years. I'm going to go thru them and put together a stack of projects that I want/need to make. That should also help move things along with making furniture for the house since I won't have to spend a lot of time on SketchUp drawing up designs. Someplace in there is a roubo bench and some other shop stuff. I really need a nice big workbench.

I probably wouldn't be so fussy about some saw dust if I hadn't just re-painted the entire shop.

Back to Keebler's spline question. I use a spline (or biscuits) that runs parallel to the miter to keep the joint from slipping while it is clamped. I use splines like Dave suggested to give some additional strength to the corner and also as an accent.

Kenny - at least the snow blower is working so I don't have to do it all by hand. Guess I'd better get it done before I waste the whole day.


----------



## clieb91

Haven't gotten a measurement yet but it look like we are going to get close the 3 inches maybe a bit more. I will more than likely have to clean something off at the house this morning since the wife has a hair appointment that she has been wanting to get for a long time. 
Thankfully, management decided the park should remain closed, which I am fully okay with. May even be closed tomorrow as well. Have to wait and see what happens. More than likely it will be a good day to work in the shop.

CtL


----------



## GrantA

OK here are some better pics. I was wrong too the valve on the right IS connected. With a tee, I suspect it is the overpressure relief? 









The 2 valves on the lower right though, still no clue. From.a quick search it seems they're actually intended as air control valves. Hmm


----------



## Keebler1

Would a resin like what I cast for pen blanks epoxied in work as splines or should I just use wood? Wondering since I can create any color I want with the resin


----------



## GrantA

You mean splines like on a miter joint? It'd work but sounds like it'd be a pain. You can dye light colored wood any color you'd like too


----------



## bndawgs

Alright, how can I get my wood floor to stop squeaking? Can I just shoot a couple pin nails in or something. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Alright, how can I get my wood floor to stop squeaking? Can I just shoot a couple pin nails in or something. It s driving me crazy.


Sprinkle a little talcum powder over it and sweep it into the cracks. You'll have to reapply a couple times a year, but it'll do the trick with minimal work.


----------



## HokieKen

Depends on whether it's the hardwood or the subfloor that's squeaking Steve. If it's the hardwood, Dave's suggestion sounds like a goodun. If it's the subfloor, you're gonna have to tear a piece or two of hardwood out and pur a few screws to hold it tighter to the joists.


----------



## Keebler1

Just mark those spots that are squeaking and dont walk on them


----------



## HokieKen

Looks like those are just solenoid operated shuttle valves Grant. I'm guessing they somehow pilot the hydraulic pump.


----------



## bndawgs

> Just mark those spots that are squeaking and dont walk on them
> 
> - Keebler1


Man, I wish I could. They're outside my office and my wife likes to stand right there when talking to me and make them squeak. Drives me crazy


----------



## HokieKen

In that case, leave them alone Steve. If you fix that, she'll find another way to aggravate you and it'll probably be worse.


----------



## bndawgs

Haha, so true Kenny. But if I fix it, she'll just have to try harder to aggravate me.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Talcum powder won't hurt anything, but Kenny's right that if it's the subfloor squeaking, you may have to remove a board or two. Or screw it together from below if there's access…


----------



## Keebler1

Build some barrier so she cant stand in that one spot that only you can undo


----------



## bndawgs

I'm pretty sure it's not the subfloor, so I'm going to try the talcum powder. Right after I fix the shower pan gasket and the spring latch for the kitchen door to the garbage. Never ends.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> I m pretty sure it s not the subfloor, so I m going to try the talcum powder. Right after I fix the shower pan gasket and the spring latch for the kitchen door to the garbage. Never ends.
> 
> - Steve


Careful, if you stop it squeaking she'll be able to sneak up on you.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Grant,.The two Numatics valves on the right are air valves, 99% of the time when you see hardware store hose clamps, it's not dealing with the pressures seen on any hydraulic system.

The pressure relief valve appears to be on the pump feeding flow beyond the set pressure back into the suction side of the pump. The fee you have circled may be a second, lower set PRV with transducer below the junction box as an input to a PLC or indicator light at an operator's station.


----------



## EarlS

Here's a couple pics of the shop. Might even be a bit of a swap teaser…..



















Tomorrow night I should have a Supercell on the wall.


----------



## OzarkSawdust

So clean!! you guys are going to shame me into cleaning my shop…LOL


----------



## GrantA

No, not "you guys" just Earl. He's a mad scientist and keeps his shop like his lab at work ;-p


----------



## Lazyman

Wow, Earl your shop is cleaner than our living room. You need a few more tools in there. It is way to easy to move around.


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, that's not fair at all Earl. I have bikes, scooters, wood, junk, clutter, and other random stuff in my garage.


----------



## HokieKen

Seriously Earl. That just pisses me off. If you can see more than 30% of the floor at any given time, you're doing it wrong. And those blue walls offend me. Paint them white then coat them in oil and sawdust.


----------



## bndawgs

I mean there's not even a single tripping hazard in there.


----------



## Lazyman

I would put some spider webs caked with sawdust and some mud dabber nests in the corners would be a nice touch too.


----------



## EarlS

Well, I did sell a bunch of stuff, including the big DC and then had to re-paint because I forgot what color the walls were painted when I filled all of the nail holes which meant I had to clean up a little. But, yeah, I'm a neat freak. I'm sure it is some kind of mental disorder. On the bright side, there is room for the lathe now and I can build a really nice workbench like DaveK did.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl must be one of those woodworkers that makes a cut or two tyen sweeps up before continuing


----------



## EarlS

> Earl must be one of those woodworkers that makes a cut or two then sweeps up *and vacuums* before continuing
> 
> - Keebler1


I also put everything away between cuts


----------



## JohnMcClure

He probably plans everything before he starts cutting pieces for it too.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Seriously Earl, we are all jealous of your cleanliness and your orderly shop. You do amazing work and your attention to detail, both in cleaning and in building, reinforces a line I've heard recently: how you do anything is how you do everything.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I posted pictures of my garage a couple years ago and it's actually gotten worse. I previously had a two car garage (bigger than my current 3 golf cart garage), a shop just over 400sqft. and a shed for yard stuff. I now only have the garage and it's like pouring 10 gallons of crap in a 5 gallon bucket. Shed progress has slowed with cold we weather but that will help tremendously. I can't wait until my kids are out of the house but my oldest is only 10 so he's going to have to learn to fend for himself much sooner than his peers.


----------



## mikeacg

> Earl must be one of those woodworkers that makes a cut or two tyen sweeps up before continuing
> 
> - Keebler1


He's probably got dust collection on all his handsaws…


----------



## clieb91

Earl, Good for you. Though I will agree way to clean. Every time I clean up one horizontal surface in my shop another one somehow seems to have more clutter. Keep thinking another horizontal surface will help, but it seems to develop the same problem.

We now have 6 out of 15 progress pics. Keep them coming.

CtL


----------



## duckmilk

I swept up about 12 square feet of my shop about 2 months ago. The rest hasn't been swept in…geeze, I can't remember.


----------



## jeffswildwood

*I can't talk about Earl*, I am now one month into *my* shop clean up. And still not done! I been spending 1-2 hours a day vacuuming walls, ceiling and shelves. Going through everything. Four trash bags of stuff has left the shop. Every power tool is getting cleaned inside and out. New blades for the table and chopsaw.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Earl must be one of those woodworkers that makes a cut or two tyen sweeps up before continuing
> 
> - Keebler1


Isn't everybody's shop as clean as Earl's. Progress picture coming by the end of week. I can't believe I am this far behind. I am usually done with it in the box ready for shipping.


----------



## duckmilk

> I can t believe I am this far behind. I am usually done with it in the box ready for shipping.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


Woah, take it easy Woody. Relax, have a beer, and think about it tomorrow ;-))))


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Woah, take it easy Woody. Relax, have a beer, and think about it tomorrow ;-))))
> 
> - duckmilk


I did signed up for THE shot today. It just took 10 minutes and shot is on Friday. So looks like I will start on the swap Wednesday.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I did signed up for THE shot today. It just took 10 minutes and shot is on Friday. So looks like I will start on the swap Wednesday.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


Good deal on the shot buddy. I'm 64 with health issues and my wife a 67 year old cancer survivor. We have called daily for weeks, left messages as instructed and had not even got a reply. I guess I'll just keep cleaning my shop.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I can't believe Indiana is ahead of some states on rollout of the shots. Today starts 65 and up it took me less than ten minutes for each my mother in law, wife, neighbor and me to signup. I had a choice of any sight near me or anywhere in Indiana. So I hope others get their opportunity soon.


----------



## EarlS

Jeff - are you on the 13 step process to becoming a clean freak like me??? Woo hoo, welcome to the club!!!!

There were 4 boxes from Oneida sitting in the snow, right under the eaves that are dripping waiting for me when I got home. Fortunately, none of the stuff inside them appears to have soaked up any of the water. Unboxing everything took about an hour since I cut up all of the cardboard boxes as I emptied them (yes I really did). They used the spray foam in garbage bags to fill the voids in the boxes so things wouldn't rattle around. Now, the garbage is completely full of the foam pieces.

But I digress. After getting everything unboxed and checking all of the parts, I read the instructions (I know I'm failing as a man in every way possible with the installation). First step - install the wall bracket (wait for it) with *user supplied lag bolts *. Yep - this thing cost a big stack of folding $$ and they couldn't bother to include 4 lag bolts and washers. Of course everything I had was either too big or too small. After a trip to see Homer and the slackers, I returned with the necessary bolts and washers. We made supper and I was set to slide out to the shop only to be stopped at the door by SWMBO. Seems she wanted to watch something on Netflix with me. Now tt's bed time since 4 AM comes early, so I guess I'll try again tomorrow night.


----------



## Lazyman

The correct response was: 
I was looking for you to help me put this thing on the wall so that we can get back in and watch something on Netflix…or would you rather watch something on Netflix tomorrow?


----------



## HokieKen

Did you enjoy Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants Earl?


----------



## HokieKen

Just saw this. Thought you'd like it Earl  They're sold out already.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff - are you on the 13 step process to becoming a clean freak like me??? Woo hoo, welcome to the club!!!!
> 
> - EarlS


I could become one real easy. I hate a dirty car or truck and I guess that's transferring to my shop  I can stand a little mess but mine became really bad. I have been finding things I forgot I had. Also finding things family had left there. Example, behind some boxes I found a fireworks launching bazooka my youngest son made 10 years ago. Made out of a PVC pipe with a handle. Plus in the far back is a LOT of boxes of toys! From when they were kids. They are both in their mid 30's now. I bet Ken remembers seeing those when he got a "tour" of my shop.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Just saw this. Thought you'd like it Earl  They're sold out already.


Huh. Been almost a week since the same sort of thing went up on Don Williams' site but one posting by The Schwarz and they're gone. If I were a better person, I would've mentioned them last week, but I guess I'm not.


----------



## HokieKen

I do Jeff  You gotta have something for them to play with when they come visit!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Progress picture sent. Woohoo!


----------



## clieb91

Got it Dave!

Keep them coming, everyone else.

CtL


----------



## EarlS

Progress pic










I now have a function table saw with fence, and a dust collector. It looks like I might also have an I-vac system that I can't use. The dust collector has a power (mag?) switch that doesn't appear to work with the I-vac. Anyone interested? I can make you a good deal. It has a remote, 2 controllers, and a 240V switch.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl I'm interested but not sure I understand what all the parts are. Can you elaborate?
I'm interested in having the DC turn on automatically but unsure what all the pieces you referenced are.
Edit: just realized you put in links. Makes more sense. Still a but unsure about the "controllers", which appear to plug in to a 120v power source?


----------



## EarlS

John - I thought you might be interested since you are working on a dust collector.

Since the controllers don't have a battery, they have to be plugged into a 120V power source to power the radio signal that tells the main switch to turn on or off. The controllers are clamped to the equipment cord and sense when the power is turned on or off. There is an Off/Auto/On switch on them as well. I have one on the 220V cord from my table saw and the other is on a short extension cord that I plug the 110V tools (bandsaw, drill press, planer, spindle sander) into.

The cord that is plugged into the outlet in the picture is from the controller that is clamped on the table saw cord. It is less complicated than it sounds. I also have all of the instruction manuals.


----------



## mikeacg

Chris,

I'm probably going to be one of the last ones with a progress picture! Everything has conspired against me this month so far (I actually have paying jobs in the shop!) and I'm in the middle of a rush sign carving job right now. I'll be spending some late nights I guess!!!

Mike


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I do Jeff  You gotta have something for them to play with when they come visit!
> 
> - HokieKen


LOL, Ken I have already told them that they need to come in for a visit very soon, and spent a day "playing" with what will be kept, took home, yard selled or trashed. They have th finest collection of ninja turtles and transformers ever. Maybe they need E bay.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl I guess I'll pass. I don't need anything of that sophistication or quality level, I'm just a hack. And my DC is 120v anyway. Great set though!


----------



## Woodmaster1

Pictures sent today. Started the swap items today.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got the better part of a day in the shop today once we got back from our morning errands. Turns out a guy can get an awful lot done in a day with no interruptions. Who knew?!

Teaser? There was math involved!


----------



## JohnMcClure

I managed some shop time too. Tidied up a bit, after making progress on an outdoor kitchen cabinet (which must be done before I can begin shop cabinets, which will in turn allow me to eliminate the pile of cardboard boxes of junk and tools).


----------



## JohnMcClure

Also, finished adding the filter to my cheap DC:


















And here's the ongoing kitchen project:


----------



## clieb91

Mike, no worries I know how that works. I got the show coming up the end of the month so need to get soem work done on new stuff for the table.

Woodmaster and Tom got your pics.

Grained and StripIt… are you out there?

CtL


----------



## bndawgs

Looking good John.

Has anyone run into issues with their dw735 in the cold? I'm trying to plane some boards and I have to basically shove the piece thru. Never had issues once before now


----------



## Lazyman

Try cleaning the feed rollers. Build up causes feeding issues on mine.


----------



## bndawgs

Looking good John.

Has anyone run into issues with their dw735 in the cold? I'm trying to plane some boards and I have to basically shove the piece thru. Never had issues once before now 


> Try cleaning the feed rollers. Build up causes feeding issues on mine.
> 
> - Lazyman


They didn't look like they were caked in dust or anything. But that is on my list of things to do. I need to get something to wipe them down. Luckily I was able to get the pieces I needed done. 
I reached a new low with my messy garage. I had to finish resawing a piece of wood on the bandsaw from the back side since I couldn't stand in front of it.


----------



## EarlS

John - I'm jealous of your shop. Your shop looks like it is bigger than my house :+) Lots of space!!!

Steve - I've never had any issues with the DW735 rollers. +1 on Nathan's suggestion. I use acetone or isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## Lazyman

How tippy is that dust collector cart John? Looks a little top heavy, especially when the bin is empty. Shop looks huge compared to the pictures of the outside. Did Doctor Who help you build it?


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Looking good John.
> 
> Has anyone run into issues with their dw735 in the cold? I m trying to plane some boards and I have to basically shove the piece thru. Never had issues once before now
> 
> - Steve


Maybe if it's real cold the rubber rollers are too stiff.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Good one Nathan!
I took the pictures from higher up, which certainly adds to the sense of size, but I think is more accurate. Interior is 30×30 minus the office/bathroom frameout, which is about 7×21 combined.
The cart isn't too tippy, though the center of gravity is higher than I'd prefer, for sure. I built it as a wall mount originally, then after I moved basically put wheels under it; then added the 6" exhaust hose and filter over the last few days, which adds even more size high off the ground. The wheel base is fairly wide and the weight is well centered so it's not hazardous.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have the DeWalt 734 planer, It has done great even taking it out on a cold snowy day.










I had a big problem with it feeding awhile back but I noticed my blades were dull and rollers dirty. I changed the blades, cleaned the rollers and all was well. But I found out after that where I run it with no vacuum on it, (it don't have the blower like the 735 does) I have to steady clean the rollers. If I plane several boards I have to stop mid job and reclean them. Sometimes just a mild build up is enough to make the rollers have trouble feeding.


----------



## GrantA

Looking good John! 
Like Jeff said, I had a 734 planer and it was great but you really need to run DC on it. I never really thought about the blower in a 735 being that important but that makes sense!
Steve it's probably a combination of dull knives and dirty rollers. Just wipe em with some kinda solvent (mineral spirits is my go-to for that sorta stuff) and make sure you keep fresh knives on hand. She'll tell you when it's time to change!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Cleaning and waxing the table should also be part of regular maintenance, I learned that with my DW734 shortly after I got it. Cleaned the rollers and the feeding problem only got a little better, cleaned and waxed the table and it performed better than new!

You don't have to run DC on the 734, but you do have to make sure the DC boot is not installed and you should probably be outside. . . . . on a very windy day, upwind.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Cleaning and waxing the table should also be part of regular maintenance, I learned that with my DW734 shortly after I got it. Cleaned the rollers and the feeding problem only got a little better, cleaned and waxed the table and it performed better than new!
> 
> You don t have to run DC on the 734, but you do have to make sure the DC boot is not installed and you should probably be outside. . . . . on a very windy day, upwind.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yeti, good points on waxing. That needs done also.


----------



## GrantA

A man ought to have a good waxing schedule


----------



## Lazyman

I hear they have some good wax in Brazil.


----------



## EarlS

> I hear they have some good wax in Brazil.
> 
> - Lazyman


Trust this group to always find the lowest common denominator 8+D.

Teaser:










*P.S. - I sent my progress pics to Chris*


----------



## HokieKen

Not true Earl.

Gives new meaning to "Johnson's Wax".

*Now* we're at the lowest common denominator.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## grained

working out the final plans on my swap piece. Build starts tonight or tomorrow. Since I have an unheated garage and shed in Minnesota I will be doing a lot of this in the house and in the neighbors shop.

seems like I blinked and you guys filled 20 pages with posts. Oh my.


----------



## Lazyman

Carnuba wax comes from Brazil and is sometimes even called Brazil wax. It is also found in Johnson's wax. Just sayin'.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Carnuba was is also used on some candy. By candy I don't mean the Candy you might find when engaging in a gross dereliction of duty at a particular kind of establishment. I mean the kind of candy you eat. . . . . . and consume and digest.


----------



## HokieKen

Here I was, minding my Ps and Qs all this time. Then I lowered myself to Grant and Nathan's level for a single comment and, right on queue, one of the ladies of the swap pops in immediately. I've always had a way with the fairer sex.

Yes Grant, I said sex. Quit giggling.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## bndawgs

Well, in keeping up with the current theme, I had a question about a rubber.

A shower pan gasket that is. I need to slip a rubber gasket down on the p trap pipe. It's a pretty tight compression fit and I was wondering if freezing the gasket would get me anything? Of course I still need to find a good lubricant that would help me slide it on. Monkey snot or pig snot whatever?


----------



## GrantA

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I think you'll want the silicone one? Check the packaging, some say not to use on rubber, not sure why?


----------



## bndawgs

Thanks Grant. There appears to be 2 types of that grease from Danco. Waterproof grease and silicone grease. Here's the difference according to Danco:

Both products are silicone based products, however the silicone grease has a higher raw silicone content, making it better for a long term lubricant, such as on an o-ring that will be sliding. Waterproof grease on the other hand is good as an installation aid, for inserting parts that will be making a seal with parts that will be stationary.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Both products are silicone based products, however the silicone grease has a higher raw silicone content, making it better for a long term lubricant, such as on an o-ring that will be sliding. Waterproof grease on the other hand is good as an installation aid, for inserting parts that will be making a seal with parts that will be stationary.
> 
> - Steve


In short, something that is inserted and constantly reciprocating needs more silicone and something that's to be inserted and left just needs the waterproof grease?


----------



## bndawgs

That's how I'm reading it Yeti. I'm going to pick up some of the waterproof grease.

My only concern is that the dummies that built the house didn't fully support the p trap, so when I push down on the gasket, it's going to flex the drain pipe and i'm going to have to end up cutting a hole in the ceiling below to have someone hold it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

If it's going to reciprocate then maybe the slicker lube might be the right one for the job? I'm in a production built house and speed was very clearly more important than quality!


----------



## GrantA




----------



## bndawgs

Free cheese and cracker plan Woodsmith. Doesn't use up any credits you have either.


----------



## clieb91

Grained, I can appreciate the cold shop. We are not even close to what you get up there and I am pretty much always cold at work. 
Steve, Thanks for that. I like the idea Not sure that I will trust my ryobi saw to cut the the coves but will file it for future reference and adaption perhaps. 
Earl, you are updated.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Got it Steve. Doubt I'll use it but it never hurts to have a plan for a gift idea. Thanks for the link.

This is probably the most consistently cold winter we've had here for several years. It hasn't been terribly cold, 30s at night 40s in day, but we usually have a stretch of days in the 50s peppered in here and there. Since about Christmas though, those days are few and far between. Looks like I'll probably be shoveling snow again tomorrow too. That's two Sundays in a row. Boo!


----------



## Lazyman

Big mistake Kenny. If you shovel snow, the wife will want you to drive somewhere. Much better to be snowed in so you can just stay in the shop all weekend, not to mention the time it will take to shovel.


----------



## bndawgs

They're calling for 3-6 up here. It's going to be nice and slushy, so won't be much fun snowblowing.


----------



## GrantA

What the heck is this snow stuff you guys keep talking about?? Rainy here but I'll take that over what I think you're getting any day


----------



## clieb91

Yeah, It is coming and I am going to have to go in and clean it up again tomorrow. Still have the last storm in parts of the park now we get to put more over top of it. As to the temps, trust me I hear ya Kenny. Mornings have been sucking but by the time I am driving home its been in the50s the past few days. The whole park is pretty much a bog right now.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Turned a bowl today. Got lucky I didnt blow it off the lathe you can see daylight where the point from my forstner bit went in


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good progress around here today. Will be working on swap stuff this next week until it's ready to box up and stick a label on… dovetailing 5/16ths butternut is tricky… go a quarter stroke too far with the turning saw, and rather than just removing the waste between pins, you've removed the next pin in line.

Hope everyone else is making good progress, too!


----------



## bndawgs

Last minute tool box/ Lego carrier for my son's birthday. Of course, it wouldn't be one of my projects if I didn't mess up and forget to drill the holes for the handle prior to assembly.


----------



## bndawgs

Bottom will be held on by magnets hopefully.


----------



## Keebler1

S3cond bowl turned qnd a pic of my mess.
First bowl was finished with mylands friction polish the second with woodturners finish
Both bowls are cedar


----------



## Keebler1

When turning the second bowl I was using my swuare tool and the motor was bogging down. Sometimes id hear the belt squeal other times not. While sanding I could bog the motor down with no belt squeal. Do yall think thats a belt or is it a motor going south? Belt was in the second pulley speed all the way up till sanding then I turned speed down but still on middle pulley


----------



## EarlS

It's -5 outside and there are 3" of snow on the driveway. Grant - wanna come help? After I defrost from shoveling I have the rest of the day to spend in the shop :+)

BTW - last call for anyone interested in the i-vac switches before I post it as a "For Sale" forum topic.


----------



## clieb91

Steve, Great idea. One advantage to having the shop is the custom gifts that can be made.

Keebler, Both look good. Not sure if it woudl be the motor or not I would suggest making sure all the pulleys and the belt is clean and free of any dust first. Used to happen on my old lather. Also how new is the belt?

Earl, That's COLD!! Thankfully we have maybe 2 inches onthe ground and it is climbing to 40 and changing to rain.

Hope everyone gets some much needed shop time today. I have the stuff I am making for the table and Sophia I both have some work to do on our Swap Projects.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Dont know how old the belt is I have an extra that im not sure how old it is either.


----------



## recycle1943

cleib91 - PM sent


----------



## JohnMcClure

Asking for the wisdom of the herd again, folks.
My shop is very well insulated, except around the rollup 8×8' door.
Two issues make it challenging to seal:
1) on the sides, the corrugated nature of the door material means a simple rubber door sweep won't seal. A brush or something more elaborate will be needed.
2) at the top, the diameter change of the drum (much larger when the door is rolled up) means the seal must either be able to slide, or be very wide (long?) so that it can flex to make up the difference.

Brush material is almost certainly the obvious solution here, but I feel like it may not be optimal. Any other recommendations guys and gals?


----------



## DavePolaschek

They sell brush-type seals for the sides and top of garage doors, John. They don't work great, but they work. Also keep the critters from chewing up the seal on the bottom of the door if you put a brush there.

In MN I had a rubber seal on the sides, top, and bottom of my garage door, but it wasn't a roll-up. Here in NM I've got brushes, mostly because of the critters. The garage door guy said that the mice will go through the plain rubber seals here in no time.

Glued stuff together today. Tomorrow I'll cut that stuff apart. And I have some other pieces sitting in the south-facing windows with oil curing on them.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I have rubber seals around both my garage doors and they work great. It helps to have them installed by someone who knows what they're doing. My garage is a comfy 70 inside 5 outside.


----------



## EarlS

I recall seeing some kind of aftermarket product that encloses the rollers and top of the door that provides an air seal and insulation. OF course, I can't find the name of the company or the product.


----------



## jeffswildwood

A cold 11 here is Southwest Virginia with five inches of snow.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Progress pictures due by the end of this week. Hopefully everyone's chugging along and making good progress!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

John *5TH ONE DOWN LIST* Might work :<))))


----------



## OzarkSawdust

> I have rubber seals around both my garage doors and they work great. It helps to have them installed by someone who knows what they re doing. My garage is a comfy 70 inside 5 outside.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


What kind of heater are you using? I need more heat. My metal building (18×30 9' walls) is spray foamed so good insulation except for roll up door. I have a small electric 220v 17,000btu heater. I also have a propane patio heater in there but don't like running it very long at a time.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks for the suggestions guys. TONY I think that one looks ideal for the horizontal seal, I guess I'll have to call them since I don't see online checkout, but that is going to be much better than a brush!


----------



## GrantA

> Hopefully everyone's chugging along and making good progress!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I was gonna just sip on this but if you insist…


----------



## EarlS

+1 Grant!!!

After more snow removal this afternoon I spread some more glue around on the scraps for the swap. I'm starting to see chunks in the Titebond Dark glue I'm using. The bottle is only a couple months old. Got it from Rockler. I just need to find out which BBS has it, Menards, Lowes, or Homer's Place?


----------



## Keebler1

Unfortunately I dont know how much work im gonna get done in the shop this coming weekend as we are expecting temps to drop below 30 and my shop isnt heated. What is the limit on how cold it can get before 2 part epoxy wont work properly?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Depends on the epoxy and hardener, Keebler. The system 3 I use can go down to 35 with one of the three hardeners they make. It should say somewhere in the instruction sheet.

Have some finish on everything I'm planning to ship for the swap now. Might be time to fiddle with a bonus…


----------



## Woodmaster1

> I have rubber seals around both my garage doors and they work great. It helps to have them installed by someone who knows what they re doing. My garage is a comfy 70 inside 5 outside.
> 
> - Woodmaster1
> 
> What kind of heater are you using? I need more heat. My metal building (18×30 9 walls) is spray foamed so good insulation except for roll up door. I have a small electric 220v 17,000btu heater. I also have a propane patio heater in there but don t like running it very long at a time.
> 
> - OzarkSawdust


I have a bigmaxx 50000 btu natural gas furnace. It cost me around $120 a year to heat a 30×33 detached garage at 70 24/7 during the winter. I have r19 in walls and r30 in ceiling.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Woodmaster, are the vertical seals rubber too? Is it a drum-style rollup door or a sectional overhead door?
If drum, I'd like to see how your seal handles the corrugations. Because whatever you have obviously is working!


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Woodmaster, are the vertical seals rubber too? Is it a drum-style rollup door or a sectional overhead door?
> If drum, I d like to see how your seal handles the corrugations. Because whatever you have obviously is working!
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Yes, checkout photo on my workshop page. Below is a picture of my heater.


----------



## Keebler1

Guys think Im just gonna bite the bullet and get a new lathe since I am pretty sure the motor was bogging down on that small bowl Saturday. Looking at the laguna revo 1216 any thoughts?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Woodmaster, your shop is like mine - drywall, but no float/tape. Best bang for buck.
Glad you have good insulation and can work in the winter!


----------



## duckmilk

Kevin, I have one of these in my shop. Works pretty well, is safe and doesn't use much electricity.


----------



## recycle1943

> Guys think Im just gonna bite the bullet and get a new lathe since I am pretty sure the motor was bogging down on that small bowl Saturday. Looking at the laguna revo 1216 any thoughts?
> 
> - Keebler1


I know less about lathe selection than anybody here BUT if you have the 'I'm gonna start turning bug' you might want to look into your future. A friend that lives nearby ( 10 minutes away ) is a techy and evidently has more disposable income than most pepole are allowed to have. Consequently he more toys than one should have and one of those is a lathe with a rotating head - rotates out away from the bed and allows him to turn larger diameters than the bed would allow.
I don't even know what brand or model nor cost but maybe that's something to look at

Update - I just found this Grizzly G0462 - 16" x 46" Wood Lathe with DRO - $975


----------



## Lazyman

I haven't played with one but I did inspect a Revo 12/16 at Rockler. I was a little disappointed. I cannot really put my finger on why exactly but it just seemed a little more cheaply made than I expected. I would certainly compare to some other Jet or Rikon lathes for example before pulling the trigger on that one.

Check to see if the Comet motor has brushes. I had a problem with the variable speed motor for my mini lathe right after I got it. The speed was erratic and it turned out that there was a chip out of one of the brushes. Filing it smooth fixed the problem. A quick fix if that is all that is wrong with it. The motor on the Comet looks identical to the on on my mini. It is also possible that the problem lies with the control unit.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I know about nothing about lathes, but I'm having every bit of my money's worth of fun with my Harbor Freight 12-33.

Found my first hidden crack inside a bowl blank today. No catastrophic failure, so I'm gluing it back together with super glue and I'll try again tomorrow. Maybe there's a bowl that can be saved in there yet. Or maybe it's destined to be art. We'll see.


----------



## clieb91

Keebler, I would look at some others as well. Love my Laguanna band saw but the lathe does look a bit small. Rikon or Jet are both good options if you want something in good size. I like my midi size as it gives just the right amount of room if I want to do something a bit bigger than mandrel work.

All, Note we have a late entry and since he asked and included a progress pic he is on board. Welcome Recycle1943.

*Note to others missing a P next to their names above. remember I need that pic by Friday night. Names will be drawn from those I have the pics from and sent out this weekend. * If I somehow missed your progress pic send me a PM.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

One of the reasons i was looking at the laguna is you can turn on the outboard side as well. Think it gives you an added 2 inches for a bigger bowl


----------



## DavePolaschek

Welcome aboard, Dick! Good to have you!

Keebs, the HF turns around too. I never use that, but it does it.


----------



## Keebler1

I saw the Grizzly but its footprint is a little bigger than I can easily fit in the shop. Cause of everything else I wouldnt be able to move it aside to work on anything of decent size. I try not to buy machines like lathes from harbor freight as I dont fully trust their quality control or the parts quality. The head on the laguna I am looking at doesnt swivel. You buy a 10" extension thatll fit either end of the lathe. On the backside it mounts about 2" lower than the bed of the lathe. With the kit you get a knuckle to fit onto your banjo and an adapter. The hand wheel on the back of the spindle unscrews and you can use the adapter or your chuck for turning there. Heres a video. I wouldnt be in the habit of turning something that big but it would be nice to be able to once in a while. The more I think about it maybe the motor was bogging down due to being in the middle pulley speed ranges not the slowest speed range pulleys. I know Ive turned bigger stuff more out of balance than that and didnt bog the motor but it was also always on slow speed set when I did. May just run the nova till i burn up the motor. Thanks for yalls input.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sounds like running the Nova is a good solution for now.

I don't think the HF is a great tool. But for the price, and given that I could drive to town and pick it up same day, it was a pretty happy impulse purchase. I had looked at all sorts of other brands online, and didn't pull the trigger on any of them because I didn't want to wait some unknown amount of time to even see the thing. HF would've lost the sale too if they hadn't had one sitting on the shelf they could wheel out to my truck.

All that said, it's been a pretty solid machine so far. The variable speed with just a lever on the front, rather than having to fiddle with belts and pulleys and such is one less thing to worry about as I've been learning to turn. The factory stand is ok, and will get me through until I build my own in a few years, but I get a sore back turning a bowl, because I have to bend down a little to get the right tool angle… that's more on me for being a freak of nature, though.

On the swap front, I believe I now have glued together all the pieces for the things I'm shipping for the swap. Though I have an idea I might play with tomorrow or Friday that could be a neat addition…

Hoping we get names this weekend so I can do a little cyber-stalking and figure out what sort of bonus to throw in…


----------



## HokieKen

IMO, the HF lathes are very good machines. Great value certainly, but also just good machines in their own right.

Keebler, outboard turning is attractive and has probably sold a lot of lathes. And for manufacturers, they add a LH thread to the back of the spindle which basically costs them nothing and they can market it. But, I'd bet my bottom dollar that less than one in ten people with the capability actually use it. I'd tend more to recommending getting a lathe that's the size you want on the inboard side to begin with. Just my $.02.


----------



## GrantA

I just ordered one of these. I'm gonna use it for pens mostly. But if I want to turn a giant whatzit I can ;-p


----------



## HokieKen

After a quick browse of current offerings on midi lathes in that price range, I think that Laguna and the Jet 1221VS are the leaders of the pack Keebler. Although, I must admit, I don't see either as a significant upgrade to your Comet II. If it were me, I'd pursue getting that issue resolved before dropping another $800.

Is Rich still hanging around these parts? Maybe he has some suggestions on what the issue with the Comet might be?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm going to agree with Kenny. Outboard turning isn't something I do and I have the ability with my monster lathe. Of course I don't turn many bowls overall, I just couldn't see myself trying to turn a 20" bowl hanging over the edge unsupported.

I would definitely ping Rich, he works for Nova and uses a lathe just about daily at their shop from what I gather.


----------



## Keebler1

I was thinking about it some more and that grizzly is lookkng more attractive anyways. After shipping its about the same as laguna with the stand and other accessories I would eventually buy. Ill keep with the comet for now but I started down this road looking this week and now have new lathe fever.


----------



## Lazyman

If you are talking about the Grizzly G0462, the one spec I really don't like on that one is the minimum spindle speed. 600 RPM is pretty dang fast when you are trying to start turning an out of balance bowl blank. I would want the slowest speed to be no more than 250 RPM but 100 or even 50 would be better.


----------



## bndawgs

Speaking of turning, I was messing around the other day with this piece of cherry and was wondering what my issue was for not getting a smooth cut? I felt like my tool was relatively sharp. Tool rest too low, speed wrong?


----------



## recycle1943

kinda hate to break away from lathe's but a while back I posted a picture of me after sanding a couple bowls using my Grizzly dust collector with 2 1/2" pipeing. If you don't remember or just didn't see it, maybe I can find it and post again. Pretty sure I have it in my stupid folder - All that is going to change shortly - I ordered a Super Dust Deputy and pieces parts to convert my Grizzly. As well, I ordered a huge filter as described by everybody on utube. I just finished cutting the first plywood circle for the plastic barrel I intend to use for the collector, darn thing fit too. 
I guess the good thing about a nearly 2 week ship time gives me time to make adapters needed for the coinversion.
So besides letting everybody know that I jumped into the fire, if there's any helpful info from you guys that'll keep me from burning more than my feet I sure would listen.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan i didnt really think about the low speed on that grizzly but 2400 is kinda slow seeing how my comet spins faster and im usually at top speed for pens. I do normally sand and drill slower than that also so I may be thinking about the laguna or another lathe when the time comes. What is yalls opinion on the reeves drive? Read you are constantly having to replace the belt


----------



## HokieKen

The Reeves drive on my Powermatic works great Keebler and I haven't had any problems with the belt. Didn't even replace them when I overhauled the lathe. Not all are created equal though, there are serious issues with some of them.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok read in reviews that this one chewed up belts pretty bad but theyre only $4-5 the harbor freight looks to be a smaller clone of the grizzly


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Hmmm, justifying a belt price isn't the same as having to repair a tool that's down constantly for belt changes. My metal lathe needs to come apart quite a bit to replace the belts but probably not as big of deal on a wood lathe. However, still a lame thing to have to do on a regular basis.

Kenny has that powermatic and I know Grant has a delta version of it. I would grab one of those in a heart beat of CL if I didn't have the crazy German thing I have from auction. Those look like super nice machines to me and would probably last a lifetime.

With that said, I would probably just fix the nova.


----------



## EarlS

Dick - are you interested in the IVAC control stuff I have to automatically turn the DC on/off with you tools? I'll make you a sweet deal.


----------



## recycle1943

> Dick - are you interested in the IVAC control stuff I have to automatically turn the DC on/off with you tools? I ll make you a sweet deal.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl, I am certainly listening - perhaps a PM ?


----------



## HokieKen

Finished my son's Christmas present today. And no, I'm not 10 months ahead of schedule…


----------



## recycle1943

*Hokieken 
Finished my son's Christmas present today. And no, I'm not 10 months ahead of schedule…*

Well, at least you *have* a schedule

Btw - nice coat rack


----------



## bndawgs

Looks good Kenny. I'm working on a set of these for my daughter's birthday this Sat. If I can be ready for paint by Friday, I should be good.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, Steve, nice looking projects guys.


----------



## HokieKen

Your making 1-2-3 blocks for your daughter? I'm jealous!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got four Ps still to come? Hope we see updates. The clock is ticking.


----------



## recycle1943

I just checked the USPS web site and I found that alcohol is a prohibited commodity - then I remember the beer swap, I'm confused 
How does one get away with it ?


----------



## HokieKen

I don't know what you're talking about Dick. Beer swap? What's that?

Selective recollection ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Don't ask. Don't tell, Dick. Though I usually use UPS just because they don't have postal police that could write a citation, should there be an "incident".


----------



## recycle1943

just curious because there could be some wine involved in the surprise swap - now it's not a surprise *darn it*


----------



## Lazyman

I would have just assumed that you meant there could be some wine involved in the making of the swap item…but then again that probably goes without saying.


----------



## bndawgs

Shipping beer??!!?? Why would I want to give away beer? Don't remember UPS asking me if I had any beer in my package.


----------



## EarlS

wine - you mean fruit juice, right? It's not beer, it is a carbonated beverage, or a craft style soda. Baggies and garbage bags with plenty of bubble wrap generally takes care of theses types of shipments.


----------



## doubleG469

Hey guys, so what's going on? Ok catch me up what have I missed? And Go….


----------



## recycle1943

@Lazyman - yep ! but not until 5 o'clock and I believe it's 5 o'clock somewhere right now. see ya -

@Steve - it's not so much the shipping as it is who transports. Being a tad on the lazy side most of my shipping is by USPS because the P.O. is right across the street from me and the nearest UPS shipping site is a mile or so away.

@Earls - yer right, fruit juice and usually somewhat fermented but no bubbles. Bubble wrap and hand plane aromatic cedar shavings may come into play

@doubleG469 - I'm not sure what's going on - my keyboard is just going crazy on me lol


----------



## HokieKen

Gary:


 There's some virus going around. Apparently a lot of people get it. Unfortunately, no zombies. Yet.
 Grant and all his buddies voted democrat in November. They thought it would be funny. Nobody has seen or heard from him since.
 Nathan and Earl have both left their wives and are living together in Dave P's shop in Santa Fe. Shhhh. Don't tell anyone. It's a secret.
 Steve was arrested for interstate trafficking of beer when he attempted to ship a sixer to himself because he was bored. He's currently serving his time in the NOVA Women's Correctional Facility. I understand he just won second place in the "hairiest inmate" pageant.

That's about it, nothing exciting.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Gary, to shorten that up, same old stuff, different day'.



> Gary:
> 
> 
> There s some virus going around. Apparently a lot of people get it. Unfortunately, no zombies. Yet.
> Grant and all his buddies voted democrat in November. They thought it would be funny. Nobody has seen or heard from him since.
> Nathan and Earl have both left their wives and are living together in Dave P s shop in Santa Fe. Shhhh. Don t tell anyone. It s a secret.
> Steve was arrested for interstate trafficking of beer when he attempted to ship a sixer to himself because he was bored. He s currently serving his time in the NOVA Women s Correctional Facility. I understand he just won second place in the "hairiest inmate" pageant.
> 
> That s about it, nothing exciting.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## bndawgs

I think that about sums it up. (I'm posting this during my 20 min internet break)


----------



## doubleG469

Well heck, I guess I'll see ya again about this time next year? Let's make it a date.


----------



## clieb91

Kenny nice update.. Gary you asked..

Waiting on two progress pics folks, a reminder has been sent.

Looking forward to some shop time this weekend to make more progress on both mine and Sophia's.

CtL


----------



## doubleG469

Yes I asked, and you guys provided exactly as I expected you would. Good to see some things do not change. Haven't been active in a while being at home has me busier than when we were going into the office everyday.


----------



## EarlS

Gary, before you go shack up up Puxatawney Phil, you have to let us know what you've been up to since Kenny spilled ALL the beans on the bunch of misfits that seem drawn to these swap threads.

BTW - thanks for the update Kenny. Oh, and you weren't supposed to tell on Nathan and me squatting in Dave P's shop. There's going to be hell to pay when his sweetie realizes why Dave spends ALL his time in the shop.


----------



## doubleG469

Earl I have really only been doing small cutting boards/serving trays. Been working working working. There's my year in a nutshell. I haven't even turned anything in months. So it's been sad sad sad.


----------



## HokieKen

Working is sad Gary. You should retire and go live in Dave's shop too.


----------



## doubleG469

24×18 purple heart and maple cutting board (not finished) It has some movement in the alignment so I am going to cut it up again and insert some mahogany in between. May go one step further and add some Bloodwood and try for a plaid style.










Chacuterie and Pie serving plates










Another pie serving plate


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Gary


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Nathan and Earl have both left their wives and are living together in Dave P's shop in Santa Fe. Shhhh. Don't tell anyone. It's a secret.





> Working is sad Gary. You should retire and go live in Dave's shop too.


One more guy in there, and there will probably be enough body heat that I need to switch the mini-split to air conditioner mode…


----------



## JohnMcClure

Folks,
I know I've asked a lot of cabinet-related questions lately, but I'll bug y'all again because I have a new idea for wall cabinets in my shop. Its easier than other methods, but I'm curious if the MEs among us think its structurally sound. 
The idea is to use ledger boards, then rely on the torsion box effect to allow the bottom panel to transfer load into the side panels.
Other methods have the bottom supported more robustly in dados or glue blocks, this has the bottom just holding on:









Thoughts?
Edit to sound less snooty: I don't mean Only MEs, all are welcome! I just mean that MEs are disproportionately over-represented in this august body and understand stress and strain more than I do.


----------



## duckmilk

> @Lazyman - yep ! but not until 5 o clock and I believe it s 5 o clock somewhere right now. see ya -
> 
> @Steve - it s not so much the shipping as it is who transports. Being a tad on the lazy side most of my shipping is by USPS because the P.O. is right across the street from me and the nearest UPS shipping site is a mile or so away.
> 
> @Earls - yer right, fruit juice and usually somewhat fermented but no bubbles. Bubble wrap and hand plane aromatic cedar shavings may come into play
> 
> @doubleG469 - I m not sure what s going on - my keyboard is just going crazy on me lol
> 
> - recycle1943


I use UPS all the time cause I trust them more. If they ask what is in it, I say "some woodworking stuff". Just be sure nothing leaks, triple bag it with lots of padding and put that in another leak-proof bag. If it leaks through the box, it will not arrive.

Hi Gary, come shoot some guns sometime. If you can't remember the road, just turn left at the road with a dead coyote hanging in the fence. (no, I was not the one who shot it)


----------



## EarlS

> Working is sad Gary. You should retire and go live in Dave s shop too.
> 
> - HokieKen


Dave said we could build bunk beds as long as no power tools are injured during the construction process.


----------



## HokieKen

Then y'all will have more room for activities!!


----------



## HokieKen

John, I see no major issue as long as the bottom is screwed into the ledger as well as the sides. You'll need the top joined to the sides with more than brads though otherwise you don't have a torsion box type load transfer through the structure. Pocket screws or dowels would be better than butt joints with screws going into the edge of the plywood. You'd also have better joint strength if the bottom were between the sides rather than the sides on top of the bottom. Puts the load on your joint in shear instead of tension.


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, next time you run to the store, we are running low on beer… and no more light beer.


----------



## Keebler1

I just fell down another youtube rabbit hole. Found turn a bowl youtube channel. When am I gonna learn


----------



## JohnMcClure

> You d also have better joint strength if the bottom were between the sides rather than the sides on top of the bottom. Puts the load on your joint in shear instead of tension.
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny,
This is exactly what I'm hoping I can get away with. I agree that tension is the weakest condition for the joint, and shear is way stronger; but I'm hoping I can get away with this because the construction would be so simple and easy. 
Whatcha think?

Also, I meant brads+glue, do you still think the top needs something more solid like dowels or screws?


----------



## HokieKen

Brads + glue should be sufficient on top. I must be missing something, not sure why it makes construction simpler to put the sides on top of the bottom? In any case, as long as you aren't figuring on any unusually heavy loads, I think you'll be fine. Just choose appropriate screws and make sure your pre-drill for them so you don't split the 1/2" ply. That would sacrifice the whole shebang I think.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave said we could build bunk beds as long as no power tools are injured during the construction process.
> 
> - EarlS


Well, I figured it was better than you guy's spooning, but who am I to judge?



> Dave, next time you run to the store, we are running low on beer… and no more light beer.
> 
> - Lazyman


But Nathan, Stroh's was on sale! And you know Stroh's is backwards shorts!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks Ken.
The reason is because I'm doing a long row of cabinets instead of individual boxes. Still have to cut out the same number of sides, but this way I make one top and one bottom, and no cleats or glue blocks. 
I blogged my original plan, which is solid, but perhaps more effort than is needed.


----------



## ColoradoMtn

On the squeaking floor another approach I took was to crawl under the house and tie in the floor to the support beams. I screwed them in …

My father in law simply couldnt fit under the house


----------



## bndawgs

I tried the talcum powder and while I think it helped some. There's still an area that is squeaky. I'm getting tempted to shoot some brads thru the board till it stops moving.


----------



## ColoradoMtn

Hello - thanks for asking Dave from Santa Fe

Quick update;
I scheduled my work for the surprise swap for Feb, after Christmas and the new year business crush…

Ive picked out several Potential species for my project including maple, black walnut, mahogany, canary, cumaru, kenkaton & a favorite from Malaysia - meranti….

Here is a teaser pic


----------



## ColoradoMtn




----------



## EarlS

John - if I'm following your idea, You have one long back, top, and bottom. Can you use a dado set to rabbet the dividers and ends into the back, top, and bottom? That would give you more glue area. The dividers (side panels) would need to be notched for the ledger board or else you could cut the ledger board into smaller pieces that wil fit between the dividers (side panels).

Then again, I might be way off on how I'm visualizing your project.

I spent last night re-configuring the dust collector header (for the 3rd time). One of these days I should actually get some work done on the swap project.

Woke up to another inch of snow with 4-6" more forecast for tonight. Temps are supposed to hit -10 to -15 with wind chills in the -25 to -35 range later this weekend and into early next week. Any of you folks that live where you don't get the white stuff want to trade places for a week?


----------



## drsurfrat

I was looking for some white oak and didn't realize how high prices had gone - over $7 / b.f. ! The place is the only game in town here, but still surprising. I have most every tool I need, so I think for the surprise swap, I'd like a trailer full of raw lumber.


----------



## DavePolaschek

You could come down here for the weekend, Earl. We're supposed to drop below zero here in Santa Fe. Might get a few inches of the white stuff before it gets cold, though. Sure hope so. I think we've had a grand total of 3-4 inches so far all winter. It's not supposed to be so dry that it's dusty in February.

Mike, you want expensive white oak, come to the desert. I didn't have enough fingers and toes to figure out the per board-foot cost last time I needed an oak board. I just swallowed and paid the man. Sure glad I decided to build the bookcases in pine.

Almost a complete shut-out on shop time yesterday. We needed to get cartridges for our bathroom faucets. Lowe's showed 23 in stock, Homer Depot showed over a dozen in stock. We hit both places and managed to get 3 after wasting almost an hour and a half having guys with vests go digging through the "mixed stock" plastic tubs set up out of customers' reach. Finally went to Dahl Plumbing Supply, where we should have started. They won't let the public into the store because of COVID, but they'll find the parts you need when you call, and bring them out to the picnic table outside the door about five minutes later (it's really not a lot different than going to the service desk inside, except you can call while driving there). We got the two last cartridges we needed, plus a great lunch at the food truck parked across the street and then dined sitting on the tailgate.

Hoping today I can finish the last of the main swap items up and maybe even get started on some fun bonus bits.


----------



## HokieKen

> I was looking for some white oak and didn t realize how high prices had gone - over $7 / b.f. ! The place is the only game in town here, but still surprising. I have most every tool I need, so I think for the surprise swap, I d like a trailer full of raw lumber.
> 
> - drsurfrat


Holy crap Mike! You made me look at my guy's price list for KD graded wood. Last time I looked, it was about $3.75 for flatsawn 4/4 and ~$5.50 for QS. Now it's $5.35 and $7.10! What the heck is going on? Is there an Emerald Oak Boarer plague that I haven't heard about?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl, the dados wouldn't add much to the labor but would make me feel better about the glue joint, so thanks for that.
I'd notch the side panels, yes.
And it doesn't snow here in Houston but we'll have a generation record low around 10f monday night, anything is possible. I'd trade places with you anyway if you would make my shop as clean as yours!


----------



## GrantA

Everything has gone up. We ordered the steel package last Friday for the shelter at the new shop, they said order now or Monday it's going up 25%

On other news…
Who knew there was a Dave-P style cordless scrollsaw??


----------



## HokieKen

> Thanks Ken.
> The reason is because I m doing a long row of cabinets instead of individual boxes. Still have to cut out the same number of sides, but this way I make one top and one bottom, and no cleats or glue blocks.
> I blogged my original plan, which is solid, but perhaps more effort than is needed.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Now I read you. In that case (no pun intended), I think you're fine. I would definitely put glue at the butt joints on top and bottom though. Then screws in the bottom and brads in the top should be fine. Dados screwed and glued would be stronger like Earl said but probably overkill in this case. Like I said before though, screwing the top and bottom to the ledgers is critical to the system structure.

I should also add the caveat that my comments assume that your sketch is relatively to scale and that the cabinets will only be 12-16" deep. If they're going to be any deeper, some more analysis would be necessary.


----------



## GrantA

I don't know John. I'm not any kinda E but I know as soon as I did that I'd end up filling the one in the middle with something heavy enough to cause issues. Hard to beat some simple plywood cabinets, the individual box type. They're hanging in most kitchens full of heavy dishes and work great


----------



## clieb91

Kenny- there is pretty much a bug or virus attacking just about every type of tree in Virginia right now. Plus I can not believe how many domestic species I find at the box or woodworking stores that are stamped imported. I think I am going to start turning more than anything at least i can turn any piece of firewood I find into something neat.

In Swap related news. I have a progress pic from everyone!! Thank you all. I am currently working on names and just need to sort them all and get emails out. I have a goal for myself that I will send all emails by Sunday morning.Going to try for tomorrow before dinner but not sure.

Despite many temperature issues and some of that white stuff or frozen stuff this weekend, hope everyone can get some shop time. Looking forward to some quality time in the shop with Sophia myself.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

If I do get shop time it wont he on the swap item as I am at the point of putting epoxy on it and it is currently 25 or so here. May go see if I can burn up that lathe motor though


----------



## Keebler1

Hopefully they drive better where yall are at than here. Look on youtube for 100 car pileup in ft worth. Happened in express lanes yesterday morning and they still have the highway shut down cleaning it up


----------



## recycle1943

@clieb91 - did you get my email(s) and or pm(s) ??


----------



## Keebler1

Chris hows that vase/hollow form I turned for your daughter a couple of swaps ago holding up?


----------



## clieb91

Random Number generator worked perfect.










Will be getting everything in order shortly.. Keep an eye on your email this weekend.

CtL


----------



## MikeB_UK

> On other news…
> Who knew there was a Dave-P style cordless scrollsaw??
> 
> - GrantA


Too hard to move the wood one handed Earl.

What you want is one of our Hobbies scroll saws.


----------



## EarlS

Mine was never random when playing D&D.

That looks like A LOT of work Mike.


----------



## clieb91

Earl, I generally don't want random numbers when playing prefer 20s 

Mike, Reminds me of my great-grandmother's sewing machine. Last I checked my sister still uses it for a few things. Lets ya get something accomplished and have a work out at the same time.

To All, I just sent out the emails to everyone. Figured since my shop is Under Sophia's home school desk I would do something quieter. Let me know if there are any questions. I apologize in advance for some of the formatting. Google and Excel were not getting along. 
Please let me know via the email when you have shipped so I can track above. we have just over a month to shipping deadline.

CtL


----------



## doubleG469

Keebler, if you are thinking new lathe look at the Laguna 15/24 I don't think I'd go smaller than that. Or any of the Grizzly should work. everyone has certain quirk. Check your belt on that Nova, it might just be slipping. It is better suited for the pens and such but you can do some bigger bowls if you take small and I mean small cuts.

Duck it's a little cold to shoot but I am down for it when the weather turns warmer. Need to come get some more of that cedar! AS long as the poison ivy is gone.


----------



## DavePolaschek

What Mike said. Hand-cranked only works if you have an apprentice to do the cranking. Or a squirrel on a wheel.

Cut a piece of wood for my bonus. Made a hanger for my work-light so I can hang it from a cleat in the shop, so now I can move it where I need it and not have to worry about sawing the cord off because it's sitting on the bench. Also can pivot it to put the light exactly where I need it.. And put wax on my swap item. That was a pretty good morning in the shop. No snow here today, but it's been cloudy all morning, so I had the lights on.


----------



## Keebler1

Gary thats 600 more than i would spend on the 1216 with stand and outboard turning kit. Gonna try and put the other belt you gave me on it and see if it does better but first i have to get a new shop vac hose. 0laned red oak and clogged mine good. Cant even shove it out with a pipe from my pipe clamp


----------



## recycle1943

I got my swap victim moments ago so I thought I'd post a teaser pic










I'll have some more later


----------



## Keebler1

Got my victim as well now to figure out an exploding glitter bomb that will not be noticed what it is till its too late lol


----------



## recycle1943

guess what UPS dropped in my garage today ? I ordered 2/08/2021 and got the complete order today. So understand this, I ordered on [email protected] 2:55 PM and it was in my garage on Friday noon.
I don't get a cent for advertising from them but I have to call this nothing less than *SUPER !*


----------



## hairy

> On other news…
> Who knew there was a Dave-P style cordless scrollsaw??
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Too hard to move the wood one handed Earl.
> 
> What you want is one of our Hobbies scroll saws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MikeB_UK


 then there's this guy: https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/10061


----------



## MikeB_UK

> then there s this guy: https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/10061
> 
> - hairy


That is awesome, I want one


----------



## Keebler1

Well i went to put the other belt on my lathe wound up spraying lube on the spindle shaft and it got on the pulleys, the other belt was too loose put the one thats been on it back on and I can stop the spindle with the hand wheel while its spinning full bore. Guess Ill order a belt and see if thats it which sucks cause now i want a new lathe and had myself convinced to get the laguna 1836


----------



## EarlS

> guess what UPS dropped in my garage today ? I ordered 2/08/2021 and got the complete order today. So understand this, I ordered on [email protected] 2:55 PM and it was in my garage on Friday noon.
> I don t get a cent for advertising from them but I have to call this nothing less than *SUPER !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'd better step up my shipping game since the rest of the parts for the DC are at your place already.
> 
> - recycle1943


----------



## EarlS

Chris - I emailed you just in case you don't check the email very often like me.

Dave K - if you are lurking I PM'd you as well.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I responded Earl.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave K at some point im gonna want a bar and cutter for round cutter. Its getting old swapping cutters when I need a negative rake. How much you charging for just the bar and cutter?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I can do one for $55 plus shipping keebs. I just did a run of tool bars so I have stock now. I don't have any in stock with handles at the moment.


----------



## Keebler1

Thats fine I can put a handle on it. Let me figure out whats going on with my lathe and ill let you know. Hopefully belt gets here next weekend. Kinda hoping it doesnt fix it so i have a reason to go get the laguna 1836


----------



## clieb91

EarlS- just replied.

CtL


----------



## GrantA

You dudes passing love notes?

Here's a dose of reality - it all makes sense now…


----------



## recycle1943

> Thats fine I can put a handle on it. Let me figure out whats going on with my lathe and ill let you know. Hopefully belt gets here next weekend. Kinda hoping it doesnt fix it so i have a reason to go get the laguna 1836
> 
> - Keebler1


Now I'm really confused - your initial question was about a lathe for under a grand, now you have you heart set on a $3000 lathe ? not a thing wrong with that way of thinking, that's exactly what I'd do


----------



## Keebler1

Dick I was originally gonna take a weeks vacation to get the lathe. The more I looked at it decided that wasnt the best move


----------



## EarlS

Found out this morning that SWMBO is working today. Oldest daughter is studying with friends, dogs are at the groomer, which means - SHOP TIME - a whole day to myself with no one asking me to fix something or help with something or go shopping…. Now I just have to figure out how to stay out of the quandary that Grant finds himself in. So many things to do…...


----------



## GrantA




----------



## GrantA

Speaking of lathes, wanna see a sweeet vintage patternmaker for sale? 
*drool!!*
Click here


----------



## Keebler1

Thats in chris and kenny territory. Wasny Chris saying he was gonna buy his daughter a lathe


----------



## clieb91

Now that is a nice looking set up. Think it may be a bit much though for Sophia though.

CtL


----------



## mikeacg

> Speaking of lathes, wanna see a sweeet vintage patternmaker for sale?
> *drool!!*
> Click here
> - GrantA


Grant - Go get it and ship it to me! Ha ha ha!
I haven't even set up the shaper you sent me the last time but I'm getting closer!

Check your email please! I have a package ready to ship…

Mike


----------



## recycle1943

Earl - check your in box


----------



## GrantA

Whoops I just fired back at ya Mike!
Get Kenny and/or Steve to go check it out / get it loaded onto a trailer and I can arrange getting it to Michigan! 

One.of these days I'll get one, no more equipment til what I have is making money in the big shop. It's coming along now


----------



## HokieKen

That lathe is cool but not really practical for anything. And that price seems way too steep with the duplicator not being included.


----------



## clieb91

Teaser…










Good day to accomplish something in the shop. Sleet and freezing rain this morning. Made things slippery quick but has now stopped. Hoping it will go away by the morning otherwise I may have to go in to work to deal with it for a bit.

CtL


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck it s a little cold to shoot but I am down for it when the weather turns warmer. Need to come get some more of that cedar! AS long as the poison ivy is gone.
> 
> - doubleG469


The cedar left behind has been cleaned up by the county, it was pretty split and junk anyway.

Too cold? I spent 2 hours last night trying to get the tractor started out in the pasture (where my wife left it). She thought the battery needed charging so I hooked the cables up to my pickup. Finally shined a flashlight down into the gas tank and saw nothing but metal. After putting gas in, it took another 1/2 hour to get it to fire up. Temp on the pickup display was showing 23 with a wind blowing.
Lows are predicted to be 3 tomorrow and zero tomorrow morning. We're gonna break some records.

Bought a heater for the horse trough yesterday, finally found the last one in several counties. The guy that sold me this one had 7 more that were already paid for by people several counties away. Just as I was walking out another guy came in looking for one. Hehe.


----------



## duckmilk

BTW Keebs, the little oil heater I posted a link to had my shop in the upper 50's this morning. It's a great little unit and not expensive, if you can find one now.


----------



## bndawgs

Well, I'm 0-2 for birthday presents.

The 2 desks lost out to the doll tent and camping kit. Lol


----------



## Lazyman

You should have made one of these Steve. You would be the hero for sure. 


EDIT: Well the widget isn't working again so here is a picture


----------



## bndawgs

Hahaha, that's really nice. I think we'd have to move my daughter to the basement to fit that in her room with all the other stuff in there. Lol


----------



## Lazyman

For my niece, it actually saved space by having a place to put all of the doll related stuff, instead of spreading it around the room. And when they outgrow the dolls (or move off to college), they can convert it to a bookshelf.


----------



## EarlS

Chris - maple and walnut shavings? The dark shavings look like there is some yellow in them - canary wood maybe?

It's -5 right now with a 10 mph wind. Even for someone that grew up in WY and lives in IA, it's cold out there. Fortunately, the 2" of snow is so light and powdery we got today mostly blew off the driveway. It was miserable this morning running the snow blower.

I managed to put some PVC on the walls (I'll have to write up a review of the Gearwall system) and glue a few pieces of wood together today. I realized I'd better get moving or it will be ship date and I will still be messing around.

I'm going to do some planing tomorrow. I'm curious to see how the Supercell handles the little blower on the DW735. I called Oneida and asked if the 100 cfm or so of air from the planer would cause problems with the Supercell blowers since there was a warning about running the unit without the dust barrel to provide some pressure drop. I'm worried that the extra air flow and reduced pressure drop will push the Supercell fans way off the right end of the blower curve and overamp the motors. We will find out tomorrow.


----------



## bndawgs

Earl, you should probably just send me the supercell, so you're not disappointed if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Lazyman

If you have some extra hose, maybe a longer run will give just enough added resistance that it won't be a problem. Plus with the heavy load of chips in the stream, it might sort of balance out?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Guys (since it's mostly guys), stay out of trouble today and remember that it's Valentine's Day. Doesn't matter what you did Friday night or yesterday, today is the 14th and she expects something special regardless. If you've completely forgotten, or like a fool thought that the nice dinner Saturday was all you had to do, it's not too late - head to the bandsaw now and cut a tubafor into a heart. Hell, resaw that into 3 pieces and you're set until 2024!

Earl,
I'm curious what Onieda will say, but assisting a turning motor won't cause it to draw more current. Synchronizing the rotor with the stator in an induction motor will drop the current to effectively zero. I'd be very surprised if putting two blowers in series is bad for either blower. If it becomes a problem, adding a Wye somewhere and leaving it open would probably solve this, right?


----------



## recycle1943

regarding the super cell - My dust collection has been a grizzly 2hp and I do have a DW735. On occasion I have turned on the planer and didn't turn on the DC. I noticed that the bags expanded so I was good to go. 
I THOUGHT !
Although the planer got the chips to the DC, the littler blower wasn't enough to get past the impeller and the next time I turned on the dc, it wouldn't turn on because the impeller was plugged with chips. Lesson learned -
From then on I use them both - the DC and the DW735 and have no problem with either.


----------



## recycle1943

A question about DC - what fittings fit what pipeing ? 
My system has been 2 1/2" and with the Dust Deputy I'm going to 4" 
The problem is - I think I want to use sch40 PVC pipe but are the black fittings from Rockler and the others compatible ?


----------



## EarlS

Dick - you want the DWV pipe. I took the blast gates (and a short piece of hose) to the store with me when I made the manifold for the Supercell. I spent some time wandering through Menard's plumbing section figuring out all of the pieces. Home Depot has thin wall drain pipe that also works well if you can find the fittings. There is even a Fernco rubber fitting thrown in for good measure. I also used the heavy duty worm gear clamps because the ones with thumb screws didn't get a tight fit. I also went with the Power-Tec thru style blast gates. They might leak a bit but the slides won't get plugged with dust. I've never had good luck with plastic blast gates.

Here's a close-up:










The grey hose is the 2" "shop vac" hose and the 4" hose at the top connects to the inlet of the cyclone.

I have the Rockler Dust Right or whatever they call it. It works well with the 4" hose but you will have to buy their fittings for the various pieces of equipment you want to use it with.

I'm hoping to get the Supercell review written up this afternoon after I run the planer and see how thing work. Hope this helps.


----------



## recycle1943

Thanks Earl - I guess a trip to Menards is in my immediate future. I don't even have a 4" blast gate yet

PM on the way


----------



## EarlS

> Thanks Earl - I guess a trip to Menards is in my immediate future. I don t even have a 4" blast gate yet
> 
> PM on the way
> 
> - recycle1943


I replied to your PM.

Here is what I bought for blast gates : PowerTec

These also work pretty well: 4 Inch OD Self Cleaning No Clog Aluminum Blast Gate

Peachtree Woodworking has them as well.


----------



## Lazyman

> Earl,
> I m curious what Onieda will say, but assisting a turning motor won t cause it to draw more current. Synchronizing the rotor with the stator in an induction motor will drop the current to effectively zero. I d be very surprised if putting two blowers in series is bad for either blower. If it becomes a problem, adding a Wye somewhere and leaving it open would probably solve this, right?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I read somewhere once not to put two shop vacs in series to boost the suction because it would supercharge the second vac and cause a problem. Beyond that I don't remember what problem. It might be something specific to the small shop vac motor? Of course it could have been some clown repeating something that they read once but can't remember the details now.  The Dewalt manual recommends not to use a shopvac for the 735, I always assumed it was because the hose was too small but mine works fine, even with 20' of hoses and even when I forget to turn the shop vac on.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Guys (since it s mostly guys), stay out of trouble today and remember that it s Valentine s Day. Doesn t matter what you did Friday night or yesterday, today is the 14th and she expects something special regardless. If you ve completely forgotten, or like a fool thought that the nice dinner Saturday was all you had to do, it s not too late - head to the bandsaw now and cut a tubafor into a heart. Hell, resaw that into 3 pieces and you re set until 2024!
> 
> - JohnMcClure


John, thanks for the tip. It's not only valentines day, it my 40th anniversary. With that in mind, I better cut them from the tubafor, and add lettering and stain with three coats of polyurethane.


----------



## recycle1943

> Earl,
> I m curious what Onieda will say, but assisting a turning motor won t cause it to draw more current. Synchronizing the rotor with the stator in an induction motor will drop the current to effectively zero. I d be very surprised if putting two blowers in series is bad for either blower. If it becomes a problem, adding a Wye somewhere and leaving it open would probably solve this, right?
> 
> - JohnMcClure
> 
> I read somewhere once not to put two shop vacs in series to boost the suction because it would supercharge the second vac and cause a problem. Beyond that I don t remember what problem. It might be something specific to the small shop vac motor? Of course it could have been some clown repeating something that they read once but can t remember the details now.  The Dewalt manual recommends not to use a shopvac for the 735, I always assumed it was because the hose was too small but mine works fine, even with 20 of hoses and even when I forget to turn the shop vac on.
> 
> - Lazyman


I can't see why the 735 wouldn't push thru hose but I don't know how effective it would be thru a dust cyclone regardless of brand. I do know it won't push thru a DC impeller


----------



## DavePolaschek

For all the gloom and doom from the national weather service, we sure didn't get much snow overnight.










My guess is a "couple three" inches. But the wind's blowing so much that we have foot deep drifts in our courtyard, and bare ground in other places (which are the spots that will need more moisture come spring). 2 degrees looks like it'll be this morning's low, but with 25 mph winds. It's a chilly one out there. And tomorrow morning is supposed to be 5-10 degrees colder, but with much less wind.

Thought about heading to the shop, but one of the places where there's a big drift is right in front of the shop door. Maybe I'll head out later. Or mañana. For now, hot tea with seedless raspberry preserves seems like a pretty dang good plan…

Edit to add, since we're talking about dust collectors…


----------



## Lazyman

I have small a cyclone in front of the shopvac and when I forget to turn the vac on, it has enough pressure to make the cyclone's bucket puff up but I have never had a problem using a shop vac with the 735. The biggest problem I have is that when doing a lot of stock, it doesn't take long to overflow the cyclone bucket. When I have a lot to do, I wheel it out to the driveway and use the my leaf vac trashcan adapter.


----------



## Lazyman

We just got a light dusting of snow overnight. I think that tonight and tomorrow are supposed to be our snowmagennon.


----------



## GrantA

Jeff I hope you started before this morning! Happy Anniversary!
I knocked these out this morning, pretty snazzy I think, and I got a present outta the deal too! These are from the same piece of ironwood, the center section of one of the bangle bracelets I made a while back.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Grant. Yes Nathan heavy snow is supposed to start around 3


----------



## HokieKen

I went lazy for Valentines this year. A Disney knick knack and a 4-pack of Thomas Kinkade Disney jigsaw puzzles. She loved it. And my OCD is in full force with a puzzle spread out on the coffee table.

She bought me a Gopro. I've never mentioned wanting one. Never even considered one. But she said she thought I might like it for my motorcycle and hunting. I think she might be right. It may inspire some youtube posts too on my milling machine and lathe…


----------



## GrantA

Nice Kenny! I was excited when I got to 4-pack, expecting "of double IPA" or something of that sort
Then you said puzzles…meh
Enjoy the go pro! I expect to see videos of a caped crusader navigating icy roads on a motorcycle soon hahaha


----------



## Keebler1

I got my wife 2 heart shaped plants. Was gonna turn a pen ive got tubes glued in but lathe is down. It could be worse anyone wanna come down here to church where its snowing and no heat inside


----------



## HokieKen

Nah, we cracked a bottle of wine Friday night when we celebrated Grant. No beers this year ;-)

And yes John, we celebrated early because we have the grandkids today. I blew all the gifts on Friday so I guess I might be in trouble today ;-)


----------



## recycle1943

no gifts, just a hearty Happy Valentines Day and I'm cooking supper. Beef and noodles


----------



## Lazyman

For Valentines day, my wife reminded me that she bought me a Millers Falls plane a couple of weeks ago. I reminder her that I haven't left the house in 2 weeks because I've been rehabing and then playing with my new hand plane.


----------



## recycle1943

Nathan, sure looks like you won that time


----------



## clieb91

Happy anniversary Jeff. Good on you guys.

Kenny, The GoPro could prove to be fun. I have thought about one. But would be a boring set of videos.

I told my wife Happy Valentines before having to head to work for about 3 hours to clean up yesterday's mess. Looks like we will have more to clean up later in the week. After a lunch and errands she is in her sewing room for a bit and I get some shop time.

Hope everyone celebrates how they want to.

CtL


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan, sure looks like you won that time
> 
> - recycle1943


Not really. I started a mid-century Brasilia dining room table refurb for her today. Fortunately, the finish is shellac so is easy to strip with just DNA. Unfortunately, it was used in the garage to store junk and it is pretty beat up and stained. Not sure how I am going get some of the black stains out without sanding through the veneer. Anyone ever tried some sort of bleaching compound like oxalic acid on walnut?


----------



## EarlS

I had the perfect Valentine's Day. I spent the entire day in the shop. Of course, that is because SWMBO is working this weekend. On Friday, I tried to get a reservation at one of our favorite local restaurants for Saturday night but they were completely booked. So we went to the local Mexican place instead.

My best ever Valentine's present for her was when I bought Ozzy tickets and then realized she show was on Valentine's Day. I couldn't hear for 3 days after we went. She still remembers it.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I had a great day. Finished cutting all lumber for the wall of cabinets, and glued up 2 cases (which amounts to about half the total, the remaining case is a 13ft long monstrosity better left for tomorrow.










I had a bunch of 1.5" thick red oak, which I milled to 3" width, for the ledger boards. 
Once the cabinet boxes are up I'll make sliding doors, I think. The slides should add a bit of rigidity as well.


----------



## drsurfrat

Nathan, I had good luck getting stains out with soap and water. No kidding. slightly saturated and with a really stiff bristle brush. depending on the source of the stain, you mighty different soaps and solvents.


----------



## Lazyman

Since we don't really know what caused the stains, (my wife bought it a while back) I am just not sure what solvents might work but I will try a little soap on a spot and see if it has any affect. I tried a card scraper and it definitely lightened it a little but it is not just on the surface so I suspect I will probably have to resort to the oxalic acid.


----------



## Lazyman

Here is what I spent the last couple of afternoon doing. As part of my shop reorg, I needed to find a home for a bunch more clamps. Moving shelves around removed the spot I used to hang them on the end of a shelf and I had several larger clamps that used to just lean up against a wall. It is too cold to paint it right now but it is functional. I designed the spacing so that I can get up to 28 K-body or long F-clamps plus about twice that many short F-clamps. I hung it on the french cleats I put in about 6 years ago. 








It is going to be nice to not keep tripping over these clamps.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Nathan I need one of those racks when can I come pick it up


----------



## recycle1943

Nathan, try a bit of Dawn dish soap it is really killer on grease and oil


----------



## GrantA

TSP is supposed to be great for grease, mildew, mold etc. I have a bottle of liquid TSP substitute that I picked up when I first bought some milk paint. They recommend using it but I haven't tried it yet. The substitute doesn't need to be rinsed though.


----------



## clieb91

All you guys talking about changing the shop around and now I am trying to figure out new ways to arrange things. Decided to start in this area..










That little bench that I built 9 years ago now no longer works and is just a catch all. Unfortuantly she is now too big for it….










That was the first thing to go and since as usual I just used pocket holes I have some wood to recycle or burn. 
I am really pushing around hanging cabinets on that wall and using it for display and tool storage. Well plenty to do in the shop besides this and I am sure I will overthink it the next few days.

CtL


----------



## treg

Hi all…don't post much here but thought I'd jump in and catch you up with what's happening in western Massachusetts. 
Got some solid winter weather going on finally so were enjoying good xc skiing and winter hiking.
My garage shop does ok with a small heater…I put in an insulated door a few years ago and it makes a huge difference! I've been working on a bunch of ideas for the swap and starting to actually like a few of them. My typical build process has me hating everything I'm making for a few weeks then I'll have a day when things suddenly come together and woodworking is fun again…Saturday was that day!
My wife and I have a running argument about French vs Italian cooking so I researched and made her a French meal for valentine's…coquilles st jacques and a couple fillet mignons (in case I failed). The gruyere cheese had jalapeno in it so it came out really good but a bit spicier than planned.
Took the day off to play around in the shop and go for a snowy hike with my wife…hope you're all well.


----------



## Lazyman

Chris, I might be inclined to put some more leg extension on the tiny bench and convert it into a sharpening station or home for bench grinder or belt sander for example.

I think my next shop organization project may be to finally make a plane till to hang on my tool wall. My hand planes are currently sitting in a drawer that could be better used for other stuff and it will make the planes more accessible too. I also need to make a flip top cart for my planer and Ridgid oscillating sander. Then I need to make a better way to store my files and rasps. They are currently rattling around in a drawer.

It is probably too cold to go into the shop today. They are doing rotating blackouts here because of the cold (7.5°F) so I'll do my part and not heat the shop today.


----------



## clieb91

Tom, Glad you are enjoying the weather.

Nathan, I was actually thinking of building on it some and making my drill press stand that I want. Decided to just break it down and reuse pieces if I decide to as otherwise it was taking up shop space. I got some ideas and just going to have to push them around.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Exciting morning here. The drip tube for our high efficiency furnace / water heater froze up where it goes through the exterior wall. We're set up to deal with that, sorta. There's a catch pan inside the utility closet that'll hold a couple gallons before we have a spill. It was about 1/4 full when I woke up at 4am when the furnace kicked on for the morning, and I decided to just let it be until the sun came up and I'd had breakfast.

My sweetie woke up about a half hour before sunrise, and immediately had to go check it, then she headed outside with her hairdryer to try to thaw the tube in the below zero morning air in her bathrobe. I got my little electric kettle and started boiling water while putting on my boots and pants and winter coat.

Eight liter kettles of boiling water later, the tube was thawed and running and the sun was up. There's about 1/8" of water in the pan I'll have to mop up once I'm thawed out. Mail-ordered some heat tape for that PVC drip tube, which ought to keep it warm enough that it won't freeze on the one or two below zero nights we have next winter. And it's one of the fancy thermostatic ones, so it won't waste electricity as long as the utility closet is above 40F or so.

Wish she'd slept a little later so I could've gotten everything done before she woke up, though.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nathan, Dawn dish soap, and if that doesn't work, TSP (if you can get it). Oxalic acid will, if I remember right, lighten walnut. TSP will bleach some things, but is a lot safer. Dawn is pretty dang effective if you give it time.


----------



## Lazyman

I'll give the dawn a try once it warms up a bit. After cleaning the shellac off, the walnut looks pretty light so I may end up putting some light walnut stain on it anyway so if the wood lightens some, it won't be the worst thing.

BTW Dave, those battery powered water detectors work well. Because they only use power when they go off, so the batteries last a long time. I have a couple around the water heater, which is in the attic, by the washing machine and behind each of our toilets. They have paid off a couple of times.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Talking about the weather this is the first time in three years I can use my snowblower. 10-12" of snow this evening.
Most snow we have had in awhile. That will take some shop time away.


----------



## Keebler1

John how much snow did yall get down there?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Nathan. I don't really want a water detector out there. If it's going to get wet, that almost always happens in the middle of the night, and the pan that is already there to catch a water-heater leak will contain things until the sun comes up. No point in getting woke up in the middle of the night for something we're not going to deal with until morning anyhow. And if there was one, it would give my sweetie one more thing to worry about. "Did you check the batteries?"

Hope you Texas boys are staying warm. Sounds like there's multiple things going wrong with the power grid over there. Ice on windmills, gas power plants running short on fuel, plus other stuff. The local hardware store parking was full up here yesterday when we went for groceries. I expect they sold all the heat tape they had and then some.

We're getting more snow this morning. Apparently winter in Santa Fe is Valentine's Day week this year. We'd be happy just hunkering down, except my sweetie's annual eye exam that was supposed to be last April is today, so we'll be driving to town for that. Just one hill on I-25 between here and there that gets nasty in the snow, so we'll check the traffic and head out early if we need to.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I got to see the grass for a couple days and now this morning the snow is coming down. The grass is slowly disappearing again.


----------



## bndawgs

I just want a good 2 ft of snow so I can use my snow blower for real once. But I think we're getting sleet on Thurs


----------



## HokieKen

Don't worry Jeff, we'll be back to mowing twice a week before long… We haven't gotten a lot of accumulation around here but it's been cold, wet, and just downright depressing! I don't normally mind winter but I'm so over it this year…


----------



## HokieKen

> I just want a good 2 ft of snow so I can use my snow blower for real once. But I think we re getting sleet on Thurs
> 
> - Steve


----------



## bndawgs

Hahaha.

Here's my baby










1978 Ariens with a 301 Predator engine on it


----------



## JohnMcClure

Things haven't been great down here, though my family and I are In good shape. 
Pretty much the whole area lost power 2am Monday. I have a home generator that runs on NG so lucky us, but I feel bad for those without heat. 
We lost water a couple hours later.
My mom tried to come since her house was unheated and she was out of firewood, but the icy roads prevented her. 
Luckily she, and we, got power back this morning. 
Water is still out here but that's not a big deal.
The 3" layer of snow and ice is the problem now. I don't anticipate driving until Friday or Saturday when it thaws.


----------



## Keebler1

I stopped at a truck stop for 2 hrs in malvern ar last night got stuck. Roadservice said noone would come out. The loves has done everything they can and cant get me out.


----------



## recycle1943

> I stopped at a truck stop for 2 hrs in malvern ar last night got stuck. Roadservice said noone would come out. The loves has done everything they can and cant get me out.
> 
> - Keebler1


I had to read that several times before I saw the 'ar' right after Malvern. I couldn't figure out where the truck stop was in Malvern and then I wondered why you didn't just call me.

Dick 
Malvern, OHIO


----------



## BigShooter

Maine we are okay with snow, but this ice crap sucks.

Presently my free time and my shop, is consumed with sealing 3,000 lf of tongue and groove for our camp. It would have been much better to wait for warmer weather, but I think I am going to be busy that weekend.


----------



## EarlS

Another 3" of white stuff last night. Probably 14-16" deep. Not a corn stalk in sight:


----------



## JohnMcClure

Keebs, have you gotten back on the road yet?


----------



## Keebler1

Earl hope you have extra cirn stashed so you dont go through withdrawals


----------



## Keebler1

Nope waiting on tow truck still. Seen them in the lot a couple times guess they either missed me or had other calls first. At this point im screwed im gonna be in the middle of this next storm as well now


----------



## JohnMcClure

Stay warm Keebs


----------



## Keebler1

That isnt a problem truck runs just stuck on the ice.


----------



## mikeacg

And here I thought you were all trying to make me feel better…
Sorry to hear about all your issues! This has been a crazy winter!!! We didn't get enough snow up here for the first couple months of winter so now my water is froze up at the store and our frost is down to about 8 feet (Nothing froze in the store but no water is coming in…) I'm hauling water up there to flush the toilet and make coffee so it's not a major inconvenience.
Now we have a lot of snow so I'm running the snowblower on a regular basis (this old body isn't liking that a lot) and running up to the store when I have time - and the store is plowed out (I have the best plow guy in the world…) to do what I can to finish the remodelling projects.
Lots of time at home with the CNC machines is not a bad thing! I'm playing with inlay and also trying out old-school marquetry with a lowly jeweler's saw. Glad it's a 'Surprise Swap' as my victim (Oop! I meant recipient…) will be getting something different than I have ever done before! 
Stay warm everybody!
Keebler - I spent time in a cab… You'll be fine! Hang in there!!!


----------



## Keebler1

Check this out.


----------



## HokieKen

No can do Keebler. Won't let me view it without logging in.


----------



## bndawgs

Lot of solar panels and windmills are down. So much for that green energy.


----------



## Keebler1

Basically some electrical providers telling their customers to switch providers. Basically they pay a flat fee around $9.99 and then per kwh depending on when they use the electricity. Some were getting money back since they used a lot at home. With things the way they are now its gone to $9000 per megawatt hr which puts their bills at $1+ per kwh


----------



## clieb91

Keebler, Hope you can get unstuck soon and back on road.

Earl, that is way too much snow.

Everyone in Texas, hope you all thaw out quick.

We are looking at a possible freeze tomorrow and then up to 8" of snow and ice overnight to Thursday. Way over this winter it needs to just go away.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

If i get unstuck im gonna be going through the next batch of storms due to hit tonight. Oh well just lost another load. I shouldve taken the week off.


----------



## Lazyman

> Lot of solar panels and windmills are down. So much for that green energy.
> 
> - Steve


I read that the Texas wind turbine operators didn't add the anti-icing features when they installed them. This sort of weather is rare down hear so they didn't think they needed it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> If i get unstuck im gonna be going through the next batch of storms due to hit tonight. Oh well just lost another load. I shouldve taken the week off.
> 
> - Keebler1


Can you lock the power divider and differentials? If you can then you must be really, really stuck.


----------



## Keebler1

The power sivider on this freightliner sucks had it locked in and still wouldnt budge. Tow truck showed up and gave me a slight push from behind and i was out. $223 to loves to unstick my frozen brakes and $450 for the tow truck to push me. Glad I dont have to pay that


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, the next wave of snow is moving across us here in Santa Fe today. Nice to be getting the precip, but given that the next stop on the line is Texas, maybe a break in the action would be nice.

I found it interesting just how many different things are going wrong right now. Nuclear and gas power plants are offline because they're frozen up. Rolling blackouts can't roll because the switches at the substations are frozen. El Paso Power lost power in a storm in 2011, and spent the past decade weatherproofing their stuff down to -10F instead of the 10F that most of the rest of the state did, and the lights are still on there.

Just a huge cascade of failures. Hope y'all are finding a way to keep warm.


----------



## OzarkSawdust

> Check this out.
> 
> - Keebler1


Several years ago we built a new house in a gated 55+ area on the south side of Mission TX, a 1/2 mi from the Rio Grande River. At the time I thought it strange to "pick" your electric provider. Once a year you would check out all that were offered in your area and pick the best deal. You also picked the Kh you would use each month. We were mostly electric, gas water heater and I had NG piped out the back wall for a BBQ in my outdoor kitchen, so I picked 1000Kh/mo. If I hit or went over I got $75 off my bill, but if I saved electric and hit say 900Kh I didn't get the $75! It could actually cost more to conserve and use less!

I never thought about a situation like this, but I guess if the "spot price" jumped way up my rate may have also. I hate to think what my bill could be this month with all the price increases! Don't know if it hit a record…but normal is mid 50s and it's been mid or low 20s this week.


----------



## Keebler1

I am glad I have the solar panels even though im sure im getting at least $100 electrical bill after my credits from the panels


----------



## clieb91

Keebler, Glad to hear you got out. Stay safe.

We are waiting for the storm here and of course my back decided to have a fit last night. So should be a blast if i still can't walk well in the morning.

Wherever you are in the country right now hope you all stay safe and warm with all of this mess.

CtL


----------



## JohnMcClure

Folks,
While the power is out in the shop and I'm snowed in, I'm thinking of how to make the best use of my "attic space" above the shop office. 
The only issue is, it's quite difficult to access, being 8ft off the ground. 









If this photo is any good, you can see the rafters project about a foot out from the office wall. 
I'm thinking a folding ladder could be mounted to a pair of rafters, and fold up and store vertically when not in use. Any suggestions for how best to accomplish this? Maybe a box store attic access could be modified? Or recommend good hardware for the several pivot points, and I could build the ladder from scratch?


----------



## Keebler1

Just get you a little giant and fold it up and store it in a corner. Put stuff up there youre hiding from family or stuff you dont use often


----------



## Lazyman

DIY elevator!


----------



## bndawgs

I was thinking the same thing Nathan


----------



## HokieKen

You got another spot set aside to hide the bodies John?


----------



## mikeacg

John,

Look at rolling ladders like they use in libraries! You can DIY this using rollers (like a sliding door) at the top and small wheels on each leg of the ladder.
Putnam Rolling Ladder has hardware kits and even Rockler sells a ladder kit for about $400.

Mike


----------



## duckmilk

TX has its own power grid (ERCOT) and the Governor is really pi$$ed at them because of the situation. He's trying to get the legislators to force them into changing how things are done. ERCOT's goal was to provide affordable energy over reliability, and besides hospitals and other necessary services, they also had priority businesses (like sports facilities) that would continue to receive electricity over individuals. I heard on the news that OK had little problems with blackouts because they are more focused on reliability of service.

We were very lucky because we were on a rolling blackout of 1 hour on and 1 hour off, our water comes from a well with lots of reserve so no water shortage. I stepped out to pee last night and could still the bright glow from the Dallas/Fort Worth area thinking why are all those lights on?

I was lucky enough to get the last horse trough water heater on Friday. The other ones they had were already paid for by people several counties away (all other sources were sold out). As I was walking out another guy came in asking for one, I jumped in the pickup and got outta there.

Cell phone and internet were out until today, so just catching up. My wife and I both have diesel pickups and left them outside the first night. Finally got hers started Mon. and put into the shop but had to pull mine in yesterday. Mine still won't start because the diesel gelled from the cold. There is an additive that prevents that, but everyone is sold out. Running dangerously low on beer, may have to switch to whiskey.

Y'all be safe.


----------



## duckmilk

> John,
> 
> Look at rolling ladders like they use in libraries! You can DIY this using rollers (like a sliding door) at the top and small wheels on each leg of the ladder.
> Putnam Rolling Ladder has hardware kits and even Rockler sells a ladder kit for about $400.
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


That was my first thought Mike


----------



## Lazyman

For a second there, Duck, I thought you were going to say when you stepped outside to pee, that you saw a bright glow in the snow. I was going to tell you to go see a doctor. ;-)

BTW. that glow from DFW is all of the stupid street lights that shine most of their light up into the sky. Makes using my telescope for stargazing impossible in the city.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Gents, all great suggestions on the ladder. Good food for thought. 
This power situation is indeed hairy! Hopefully we're past the scary parts. My family has been very lucky.


----------



## Keebler1

Duck the trucks stops shouldve had some fuel additive at l3ast the big ones they stock a ton of that stuff this time of year. Glad I keep some howes in the church bus and its at international getting work done


----------



## GrantA

Glad y'all are all OK. It's just been raining here, this is fitting


----------



## EarlS

Swap Update - Everything planed up great. I was really concerned that all of the scrap pieces I glued together would blow apart when I planed things to thickness. I flipped the blades so they were on a new edge, set the blade selector to finishing (2X more cuts/inch) and then went with 1/4 turns on the the thickness setting handle so the planer was just barely taking off any material. It took a few more passes, but everything survived.

I need to glue a backing piece on the scraps so I'm thinking I should use Gorilla PVC glue (the kind that foams) rather than Titebond. I'm also going to need to make some kind of press to keep even pressure on the entire piece so I don't have a blowout. Any tips?


----------



## Keebler1

Vacuum bag if you can find a setup fsirly cheap


----------



## HokieKen

You'll need two things Earl:

Exam chair
 Fat chick

Let me know when you get those things and I'll tell you how to set it up.

OR I've also put a piece of ply on top and stacked steel bars and tool boxes to keep weight on face laminations before.  It's a lot less fun though.

Depending on your backer, contact cement might be a better option than Gorilla Glue.


----------



## GrantA

Kenny's idea sounds interesting!
I've used ammo cans full of lead in such a situation. 
Make has a sweet little press! From the printing industry. You seem to do enough of this type work to make or buy one. Think flat base with support arms and a vertical screw in the center with a wide pad. Or multiple screws. 
As for what glue to use, like Kenny said the material will lead you down the right path. I like the 3m spray adhesive too. Used to be super 77 it may be different now.


----------



## recycle1943

Earl, I use a lot of clear gorilla glue







in my bowls and lamps because it works ! the only downside is for a complete cure, over night is best

Clamping ? 3/4" plywood top and bottom with 3" oak strips on edge again top and bottom and clamp the strips

btw - FedEx will be here today and then headed your way


----------



## DavePolaschek

I don't much like the foaming glues, Earl. They'll fill gaps, but at the expense of a weaker joint. Better to not have gaps in the first place, I figure.

Contact cement works well if one of the two surfaces has some flex (gluing leather to wood, for example). Depends what you're using for a backer, and how thick.

I jerry-rig presses with a piece of plywood and bunches of heavy crap all the time. Lead shot, tools, toolboxes. Depending on the size, a plastic bag full of liquid will spread the load nicely, too. Or just a ton of clamps and cauls. Or screwing two pieces of plywood together into a sandwich all around the things I'm gluing. I've got a couple pieces of 3/4" ply that are pretty beat up from clamping things together. Should probably pick up more next time I head to the lumber yard.

Doing some detail work on my swap bonus project today after the shoveling is done. Hoping it'll go well. I've already mentioned the bonus in the note I wrote, so if I can't get it to work, I'll have to write a new note. But if all goes well, I plan to take the box to QwikSend on Monday.

Good to hear from you Texas boys. Be safe and keep warm.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not a big fan of Rockler's gimmicky stuff. But this is a big DUH for me. I constantly fight with the hose and cord when using my ROS or handheld router.









Pretty simple to make your own but might be worth the $35.


----------



## bndawgs

We're getting rain here. I'm going to have to buy a snow making machine to get any use out of my snowblower it seems.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I m not a big fan of Rockler s gimmicky stuff. But this is a big DUH for me. I constantly fight with the hose and cord when using my ROS or handheld router.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty simple to make your own but might be worth the $35.
> 
> - HokieKen


Looks interesting Ken. My biggest problem is attaching a hose to the different tools I have. It seems that no two are the same size. I go through a fortune in duct tape. Attach to the ROS, peel it loose and attach to band saw.

I see in on the weather you got hit pretty hard by the ice monster last night. The even closed the bank my Son works at. Be careful buddy!


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, it's pretty dang nasty out here Jeff. There's about 1/2" of ice and another inch of slush on top of it. And it's well below freezing and still coming down. But, my truck makes it around just fine and we have power and water so I ain't gonna whine ;-) Y'all get much down your way? Looked to me on the map like everything we're getting had to pass right over top of you too.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny the problem isnt always getting moving its stopping. People get a 4×4 and think they can drive in that crap only to realize they cant when they have to stop. I watched a pickup getting on the highway last night hit some slush probably ice too on the on ramp started sliding my way but wound up going the opposite direction and kissing the guard rail


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Keebler, it's no walk in the park driving in it. What aggravates me is people riding their brakes going down hills. Rolling wheels have better traction and you can manually downshift even if you have an automatic transmission folks…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> We re getting rain here. I m going to have to buy a snow making machine to get any use out of my snowblower it seems.
> 
> - Steve


*FREE SNOW IN PA. STEVE :<)))))))*

BRING YOUR TRUCK


----------



## Lazyman

> I m not a big fan of Rockler s gimmicky stuff. But this is a big DUH for me. I constantly fight with the hose and cord when using my ROS or handheld router.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty simple to make your own but might be worth the $35.
> 
> - HokieKen


As soon as I saw that I in a Rockler ad I thought the same thing and then I thought: I'll bet I can make something like that with my 3D printer. I've already got a metal bracket like that designed to manage the cord (came with my CNC machine but I don't use it) and I could mount on there to keep both the cord and hose under control.

BTW, the Rockler Flexiport hose and adapters work well for the smaller dust ports on ROS and other non-standard ports. I don't like the expandable hose much. It is way too heavy and because it expands, suction tends to make it contract which can be pretty annoying. They have a fixed length hose that may be compatible that might not be as annoying.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeah Keebler, it s no walk in the park driving in it. What aggravates me is people riding their brakes going down hills. Rolling wheels have better traction and you can manually downshift even if you have an automatic transmission folks…
> 
> - HokieKen


When I was in Ohio I was cautioned that after moving south no one will no how to drive in the snow, usually by folks that had already proven that they didn't know how to drive in the snow. The solution around me was dumping 2-3" of salt on the roads greatly reducing traction days or weeks after the snow was gone. Down here it's already snowed this year for a few hours, it stuck (but not to the pavement) and was gone a few hours after it stopped. It's amazing how the thought of snow down here paralyzes everyone and everything before it even shows up. There was a chance of a wintery mix not even getting within 15 miles of us and school was cancelled and the kids are learning remotely today. It was 36 degrees and lightly raining this moring as the temperature continues to rise throughout the day. The kids are driving me crazy, before I put on my Harbor Freight ear muffs to eat my breakfast in silence, I told them all "Don't get hurt, I will not take you to the emergency room if you need to go, I will be treating you." Sadly they've all completed a days work in under 1/2 hour and it's looking like screen time for the rest of the day. I may need a sedative!

The extent of our snow. This was at 8:15am on 2/7 and was gone before 10:30am.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck the trucks stops shouldve had some fuel additive at l3ast the big ones they stock a ton of that stuff this time of year. Glad I keep some howes in the church bus and its at international getting work done
> 
> - Keebler1


Yup, there's a Love's on I35 about 15 miles from me but I couldn't get there. Our mechanic friend said there are several brands but 2 basic types, one for prevention and another type for when the fuel has already gelled. When I get it running I'll get a few for future use.


----------



## HokieKen

They aren't so bad with salt around here Yeti. They'll lay it down on back roads but not too liberally. They don't spread it on main roads or interstates. I guess they figure that enough people will be on those to melt it. People don't generally freak out around here unless they're forecasting more than 6". Schools definitely close though because there's lots of mountains and school buses on even lightly iced mountain roads isn't the best idea. And if they can't run ALL of the bus routes, they close the entire system.

I had an appointment to pick up my new glasses today and they called and said they were closed. That kinda chapped my butt a little bit. It ain't that damn messy.


----------



## HokieKen

How cold did it get down there Duck? I know lots of folks with diesels around here where it regularly gets in 20s and don't know of it being a problem? Maybe they just keep the additive in as a matter of course. Never owned one so I don't really know.


----------



## bndawgs

Well, we ended up with about 2" of sleet/snow. I was happy to see that I could blow snow on top of the neighbor's roof from the driveway


----------



## duckmilk

It got down to -2 the other morning. My wife has been driving diesels for 20 years and this is the first time she has experienced this. We aren't the only ones around here, many we have talked to are having issues. But the weather is starting to warm up gradually.


----------



## EarlS

It is a balmy 21 here in Heaven (or IA if you are looking for it on the map). We got a little more snow last night, just enough to make the roads a bit slick. I think I'll be getting out the lawn chair and my speedo to do a bit of tanning this afternoon. I'd send pics but they are NSW.


----------



## Lazyman

Living in Texas my whole life, the worst drivers in the winter down here are usually the northerners, some call them yankees, who relocate down here and think that the know or remember how to drive in winter. I've always attributed the problems with the fact that we usually start with rain, then freezing rain and after about a half inch accumulates on the roads and especially overpasses, we get just enough snow to make it look pretty and normal to the yankees. We natives don't know how to drive in it any better, we just know to stay home.


----------



## clieb91

All, Glad to hear things are going mostly well.

Duck, that is way too cold.

Woke up to this….










and not a whole lot has changed, I think we are finally getting some flurries here the freezing rain did go on for a bit this morning though. I can still though see grass around much of the yard.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny the problem down here is the diesel blend is different and doesnt have all the winter additives in it at the pump that they put in elsewhere wher the temps regularly get colder. Thats why you can fuel up down south and go north and gel if you havent added anything or fuelled up north


----------



## duckmilk

Ah, I didn't know that, makes sense.


----------



## HokieKen

I guess that does make sense Keebler. I'll just keep running off beer and beef until it warms up.


----------



## JohnMcClure

We got power back on long enough for me to heat and illuminate the shop, so I hung the first section of cabinets:









Second section nearly ready, middle section will be a bit more trouble due to its length.
I still need to put shelves in the cabinets and add doors, but I'm very happy with the rigidity. I didn't notice any deflection at all with 40lb kids or when pulling down with about 100lbs of force.


----------



## GrantA

Still raining here :-/ I saw this and thought of Mike, I think we have someone in here from the far northeast coast too right? 








I've never heard of diesel getting gelled from cold, that's nuts for a southern state to be dealing with
Glad everyone is good, cabinets look good John. Now what crazy shenanigans can we think up for Steve to get some use of his snow blower? Hmmm


----------



## bndawgs

haha, those are hilarious Grant.

I was hoping no one would see me shooting the snow on top of their roof. My youngest son likes to alternate throwing snowballs into the machine and then at my back and head while I'm snowblowing.


----------



## duckmilk

WooHoo! Just got my pickup started, going to let it idle for a while.

Good job on the cabinets John, securely mounted.

That's funny Grant. I worked on a ranch in CO for a while, the HQ was about 6000 ft and my house was at 7000. The ranch pickup I used was an old military surplus 1 1/4 ton Jeep. We attached snow plows to all of the ranch pickups in the winter, very handy devices. I miss that old Jeep, it was a work horse.


----------



## duckmilk

It got up to 30 here but with clear skies, the forecast is for 10-12 in the morning.
Just saw a weather story on the news. Del Rio TX on the mexico border got 9" of snow today. obviously an all time record, and temp in San Antonio was 31 and snowing still.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Yeah this weather set some records all right. I hope we've seen the last of this for a long while!
Forgot to mention that I sealed the rollup door on the shop based on recommendations in this thread. Brushes on the sides, and a 3" rubber strip at the top (bottom was already sealed) from the outfit *Tony* hyperlinked here.
Shop is darn near air-tight now!


----------



## EarlS




----------



## DavePolaschek

Good deal, John! Sounds like the shop is coming together nicely!

Duck, up north they have two different blends of diesel at the pumps and switch in the fall. When I drove school bus, there was always one guy who would stretch his 40 gal tank as far as he could and get bit with summer blend in his bus for the first cold snap, and he'd have to head back to the dispatcher to get a new bus for the day, and would be on the mechanic's list for the rest of the winter.

Nathan, when I went to my moulding plane class in Cincinnati back in October of 2019, I overnighted in Amarillo on the way home, and freezing rain started about 6pm and went through the night. Rolled out of the hotel in the dark at 5am, and putted along at 30mph in the right lane with my 4-ways on on I-40, sandwiched between a couple trucks with northern plates, while semis with Georgia and Florida plates blew past us doing 70 in the left lane. Saw an average of one overturned truck in the center median every mile up to the NM border. Pulled into a rest station there, and the sun came out and the freeway was clear sailing the rest of the way home. But driving up in MN is easy compared to the freezing rain crap that happens south of about Misery.

Earl, the mind boggles. Glad I had a bottle of wine with dinner.

We had about 8 inches of snow total between the four "events" the past week and change. I'm feeling a lot better about our trees now, and won't have to water them until March, at least.










That was at 8am during my morning walk. By 9:30 the clouds had broken up and our sidewalks that I'd shoveled were all dry before noon. Streets are still a mess because people packed the snow down, but it'll mostly be gone by Monday.

Got the last bit of work done on the swap bonus today. Need to let the oil cure until Sunday, slap a coat of wax on and box everything up to ship on Monday. Unless I think of something else that needs to go into the box…


----------



## Keebler1

Thats not walking weather Dave too much white crap on the ground


----------



## DavePolaschek

Keebler, I have eight inch boots, and it never got over the tops of them. And I polished them up fairly recently, so they're pretty much waterproof, at least with the dry snow this morning.


----------



## EarlS

> That's not walking weather Dave too much white crap on the ground
> 
> - Keebler1


Don't forget Dave just moved from MN, so for him it was like a nice summer walk.


----------



## jeffswildwood

It's been snowy and icy here in southwest Virginia but really not bad. Just light snows lately No power outages and the roads are clear. I guess the mountains are blocking it and keeping it a little further south.


----------



## drsurfrat

> - JohnMcClure


John, that might be one of the cutest pics posted here.


----------



## Keebler1

John now you gotta put locking doirs on it and tell them you want the cabinet tested again and see hownlong it takes them to realize they are locked in lol


----------



## Lazyman

Nice bunk beds John!

And don't do what Keebler recommends. We've had enough "kids in cages" stories in Texas lately. ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

Guys, I appreciate the kind (and cheeky) words! I'll make sure that photo ends up in a blog or project post when I get around to it!


----------



## duckmilk

My wife and I were talking about how blessed we were about how we got through this weather without mishap, well except rolling blackouts and pickups that wouldn't start. Then this morning happened. Somewhere around 9am, no water, an outdoor above ground pvc water pipe with faucet busted. Just wrapped up the repair about 30 minutes ago and waiting for the glue to cure better. At least the sun is shining on it.

Looking at the broken piece, it appears it had sun damage on the southern side previous to us moving here and became too brittle. I had wrapped it with insulation but to no avail, damage already done. This spring we are planning to replace it and another one like it with steel frost-free outdoor faucets.

At least it got me out of work where the guys were repairing busted pipes also.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That sounds like a pretty minor problem in the big picture, Duck. Glad you made it through with no more damage than that.

I've been seeing a few news outlets talking about the shortage of fans and such to dry out places that have had bad water leaks, and how in 3-6 days we're going to start hearing about houses that are ruined from mold growth due to the burst pipes. Sounds pretty nasty to me.


----------



## clieb91

Duck, Glad to hear it was relatively minor. Just nuts what the weather is doing down that way.

John, looks like a good start to those cabinets. mice way to test the strength.

Earl, too funny.

Dave, glad to hear you are that far ahead. I pulled my back the other day and just now getting to be able to stand up long enough that I may get a few minutes in the shop today with Sophia to do some work on her swap.

We got a few more flurries now just waiting for it to warm up some so that all the packed ice melts away. They didn't plow the neighborhoods or side streets for some reason around here so waiting in rain and 40s on Monday to deal with that.

CtL


----------



## bndawgs

Looks like I'm going to be helping a buddy do some butterfly keys on a slab table top. Is it better to get a bushing kit or try to free hand and finish up with a chisel?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Steve, try your luck freehand!
Cut the insert first, trace onto the slab. Chisel out just inside the line. Then, finetune.


----------



## bndawgs

Haha, if it was mine I probably would. My buddy is going to buy a bushing kit and template and let me keep it for helping him. 
Trying to decide what what type of wood to go with. I have cherry, maple, white oak, mulberry, and maybe eastern red cedar that we could use.

The slab is 10/2, so how thick of a key should it be?


----------



## Keebler1

Steve I have never done butterfly keys but I would think going halfeay through would be good probably overkill. As to what wood it depends on what your friend is looking for. If it were my project I would pick a wood that would give me the biggest contrast


----------



## bndawgs

Here's the check in the end. I think just one should do it. I was thinking about making it 1" thick


----------



## DavePolaschek

Steve, in my 3" elm workbench top, I used keys about 3/4 thick to start. I planed them down to about 3/8-1/2 thick once they were in place. I freehanded them and intentionally varied the shapes a little, but that's me. I preferred the variation and hand-cut look. They've all held, even with moving to NM where the elm dried out and moved a bunch more. Once things warm up, I've gotta haul that outside and plane it flat again. There's maybe a quarter-inch high hump on one end of the bench now.


----------



## bndawgs

Thanks Dave. That helps with my wood selection as I have more options now.


----------



## Keebler1

Steve if that were mine with the slab color i would go with white oak


----------



## DavePolaschek

You're welcome, Steve.

Note that on my bench, I put bowties in from both top and bottom on one of the bigger cracks. Most cracks didn't go all the way through the slab, so they just got a bowtie on one side.


----------



## Keebler1

What finish should I go with? I have mineax shellac and wipe on poly or is there another fairly cheap finish that would be better?


----------



## Keebler1

Steve heres= an inlay setup for your router if you haven't already gotten one


----------



## JohnMcClure

Keebler, wipe on poly if it will see much use. Shellac if it's a decor item. I can't tell what it is from the picture.


----------



## Keebler1

Guy at church told me to use danish oil. What do yall think? Cant say what it is as its a swap item


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Guy at church told me to use danish oil. What do yall think? Cant say what it is as its a swap item
> 
> - Keebler1


Easy to apply, very waterproof, less slippy than wipe on poly.
So really good for tools, utensils etc.
Also works well as a base for poly.

That said - it's a catch all term so not all danish oils are the same (normally tung or linseed oil & varnish mix)

I'd go with 3 coats, wipe it on until it stops absorbing, wipe it dry 20 mins later - repeat 24 hours later, repeat again 24 hours later (wire wool or sand in between coats if you want a smooth shine, don't bother if it's for a tool)

I use it on pretty much everything.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Keebler, for shop tools and furniture I use either linseed oil or tung oil (the latter will make a shinier finish) and then optionally some wax.

Danish oil will have some varnish in it, which might make for a slippery tool, but less so than poly… if it's going to be handheld, that might make a difference.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Email sent. Looks like I might have the first S. I even remembered to take pictures before sealing up the box (the second time).

Back to the "NO POOP" sign I'm carving for our ditch, and then I can get back to bookcases for another month or two. The excitement never stops around here!


----------



## bndawgs

Tell me about it. I think the new shower pan gasket is holding up. Now the garbage disposal crapped out. Motor starts for about 3 seconds then stops. Reset button doesn't pop out, so maybe the motor is done? I don't feel like it should to bad, but I guess everything does eventually. Only 8 yrs old I think


----------



## EarlS

Once again Dave puts the rest of us slackers to shame. Based on how long the USPS 2-3 Day Priority box that I sent to Dick is taking to arrive (9 days and counting), I think I will reassess my shipping options.


----------



## clieb91

We have an S !! As mentioned Dave gets the first one. I'm still trying to get my back back into the shop. But things are progressing. Hope you all got some shop time this weekend.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Being retired, and not being able to go anywhere, I seem to get a fair amount of shop time. But yeah, with USPS shipping times as they are, I'm glad I shipped early. Not positive it'll arrive on time, but I'm hopeful.

*Steve*, do you have a garbage disposal wrench to try and manually turn the thing? I've "fixed" more than one disposal by just putting in the wrench (it's a hex wrench, generally shaped like a flattened N) and jiggling and turning things until the disposal freed up. Make sure the thing is shut off before sticking in the wrench, though.


----------



## GrantA

Y'all holler at me if you want to look at fedex options with a discount

Since this is a surprise swap I'm gonna throw a big squirrel in the middle. There's a car wash next to my big shop, it's being renovated and updated, the auto wash setup is obsolete so they're putting in a new system. Asked if we might want a couple motors, if we can get them outta the way they're mine.
So now I have a spare 3hp and a 25hp motor. I can think of several things to use the 3 on but what kinda crazy ideas do you have for the 25?? Power hammer came to mind but I think it's overkill by about 5x lol 
Thoughts?









Oh and it's hooked up to a huge pump the moment, I really can't see myself using the pump for anything but if you have a cool idea I might! Specs are in the link.


----------



## HokieKen

Compressor comes to mind Grant. That's the only thing that I can think of that I've seen electric motors that big used on.


----------



## bndawgs

Build a giant bandsaw mill for it Grant.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Grant, pump with a firehouse and a serious nozzle. Make yourself a water jet cutter!


----------



## GrantA

A fabricator friend just told me that he thought I may have the makings of a waterjet. I could put a water nozzle on the plasma table in place of the torch


----------



## HokieKen

Even better than a compressor )


----------



## EarlS

Grant - just make sure you aren't buying power on the open market. Bo doesn't want to be out on the street.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Grant, that's an uber expensive pump and it probably wouldn't be feasible to run off a gas engine or even as a portable electric pressure washer as the displacement is way, way more than any than any single user could hope to make use of. The pressure is way too low for a water jet, that pump will likely max out between 2500-4000psi and water jet pressure is typically no lower than 60000psi. The 25hp 3ph motor could be a good idler for someone making a three phase rotary converter.


----------



## GrantA

Whew I've heard those Texas power company horror stories! Hope none of y'all are having to deal with it

This pump shows 1200psi max, I'm seeing more like 60,000 psi for a waterjet so that ain't gonna work


----------



## Keebler1

My wife says our house was 1 of 5 in our neighborhood that never lost power


----------



## duckmilk

Grant, use the motor and pump to make yourself a fire fighting rig for when you catch your shop on fire. Hook it up to a 500 gal tote filled with water on wheels. You'll need to get the proper attire also ;-)

What a difference a few days makes. Today we got up to almost 70 degrees, chance of 73 tomorrow.


----------



## Lazyman

Die someone say DIY water jet? You know there's a YouTube video for that using a pressure washer.


----------



## EarlS

Well, my swap project finally looks like something more than a pile of scraps!!! There is an off chance that I might even get some finish on it this weekend. The bonus item is looking less likely though :+(

Where does the time go?


----------



## Keebler1

Well for you Earl the time goes to cleaning your shop lol I know what you mean about time passing fast. I thought I was farther ahead of ship date than I am this weekend. Only have a few things left before im done. My extra was done before i started on my main this swap


----------



## HokieKen

The time gets eaten Earl. By the demon seed. The devil's boogers. The undigestable who's name shall not be spoken.


----------



## doubleG469

So we lost power for over 30 hours during snowmagedon 2021 and I am finally caught up at work. Now to read all the missed posts…. Nope over 200 just gonna skip to the last page. LOL


----------



## mikeacg

> The time gets eaten Earl. By the demon seed. The devil s boogers. The undigestable who s name shall not be spoken.
> 
> - HokieKen


My ex-wife?


----------



## duckmilk

I think he's referring to my ex Mike.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I didn't know you had an ex-Mike, Duck. 

Been making pretty good progress on the sign for our ditch the past couple days. Just need to chamfer the edges, do a little clean-up, then two coats of shellac, then a couple-three coats of poly, and it'll be ready to go on the post.


----------



## EarlS

Blame Kenny and Dave for making me think of this:


----------



## HokieKen

Won't work for me Earl. Ever since I got Covid, my farts quit stinking.


----------



## mikeacg

> Won't work for me Earl. Ever since I got Covid, my farts quit stinking.
> 
> - HokieKen


Maybe so Kenny but your humor is still pretty rank!


----------



## EarlS

> Won't work for me Earl. I got Covid
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny are you blaming COVID for having no taste?


----------



## HokieKen

Nope, never lost taste. At least not the modicum of it with which I was blessed pre-covid ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> I think he s referring to my ex Mike.
> 
> - duckmilk


You have an ex named Mike?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Won't work for me Earl. Ever since I got Covid, my farts quit stinking.
> 
> - HokieKen


Didn't know you caught that stuff Ken. I'm glad everything came out OK. My Son in Radford had it and just barely had symptoms but said his eyes hurt like crazy just to move them.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Blame Kenny and Dave for making me think of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - EarlS


Crop Dusting-Walking down an isle at Walmart stinking it up.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I had it back around Thanksgiving Jeff. It was pretty mild for me too. I was pretty fatigued for about a week and had a fever for about a day but nothing too bad. I never lost my taste but I did loose my smell and still haven't gotten it back. I catch a whiff of something every now and then so I feel sure it'll return eventually. Glad your son didn't have too bad of a time with it


----------



## OzarkSawdust

> I think he s referring to my ex Mike.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> You have an ex named Mike?
> 
> - HokieKen


LMAO Somehow I knew that was coming…lol


----------



## Keebler1

What do yall think of these two things I found on ebay for carving? All I have if the knife that Dave sent me in the knife swap.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Keebler, those looks like good blocks to start carving on. Basswood is fine even grain, so even if you're working against the grain, you'll be able to work with it.

I recently found a writeup on comfort birds which look to me like a pretty good "throw in a pocket to carve when I've got a few minutes to kill" project, and which I'm pretty sure a guy can do completely with that knife.


----------



## HokieKen

That knife should be all you need to start with Keebler. I like Basswood blanks but I prefer the larger sizes. They're easy to cut down to smaller sizes but being limited to 1×1 or whatever can limit your choices of projects too much IMO. I like to find 4×4 blanks in 12 or 18 inch lengths then cut them into smaller sizes for specific projects.


----------



## EarlS




----------



## HokieKen

I used to look forward to Deep Thoughts by Jack Handey every week Earl


----------



## duckmilk

> I think he s referring to my ex Mike.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> You have an ex named Mike?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> LMAO Somehow I knew that was coming…lol
> 
> - OzarkSawdust


Knowing you guys, I should have seen that one coming.


----------



## drsurfrat

was cleaning up and thought this was an interesting pic - that's all. Cherry from the lathe, pine from a crate and walnut from a tool handle.


----------



## bndawgs

I get something like that when I open up the bottom door on the bandsaw and have all the different layers of dust that have collected.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Damn. I had elm, myrtle, and claro walnut all in shavings from the lathe when I swept up this afternoon. I suppose I could dump the garbage can out on the shop floor to get a picture… no, I'll just wait until I get a chance to play with the lathe some more…



> Knowing you guys, I should have seen that one coming.
> 
> - duckmilk


Maybe there was beer involved, Duck? That sometimes causes vision problems…


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I get something like that when I open up the bottom door on the bandsaw and have all the different layers of dust that have collected.
> 
> - Steve


Me too steve! Or when emptying the DC bin. You find these strata revealing when you worked purpleheart, walnut, maple, pine, pressure treat…


----------



## MakerofSawdust

I'd love to participate if it's not too late.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kevin, we've already started shipping things (well, I have), and all the names have been sent out. Check back for the next one beginning in early April after this one wraps up on March 22.


----------



## bndawgs

I forget, is Jeff south of Kenny or north? I need someone near Tazewell.


----------



## drsurfrat

I shipped mine as well.


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff lives in Tazewell Steve. So he's closer ;-)


----------



## clieb91

WOW!! 4 shipments are out. 
I need to step up my game.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Nice but yall dont get a cookie just for shipping early


----------



## Keebler1

At least someone is being productive. I barely drove 1000 miles since sunday afternoon


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Nice but yall dont get a cookie just for shipping early
> 
> - Keebler1


I was hoping for a box of cookies.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> At least someone is being productive. I barely drove 1000 miles since sunday afternoon
> 
> - Keebler1


I change my truck (pickup truck) oil at 3K miles and it took me 7 months to reach that many. I don't mind though, every time I leave the neighborhood, usually just the driveway, I realize fewer and fewer people have any business piloting 
anything heavier than a Schwinn down the road. It's gotten so bad there's a vote to have speed tables installed in our neighborhood at a cost of over $72K to the homeowners!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeti, I change my truck oil every 3000 miles, too. Last change was February 11, 2020, before our friends came to visit us from MN, and we put on almost 500 miles showing them around town in 3 days. I'm due for one soon, but the shop I get my oil changed at is over three miles away, and we only have one car, so I'm waiting for a day with temperatures in the 60s so I can sit and wait outside. The waiting room is closed for the duration…

Wow! Four people shipping this early. That's kinda crazy!


----------



## HokieKen

I change my oil every 10k. I'm nearing 100k on the old girl though so I guess I'll switch back to 5k intervals.

Speed tables look like something I want to hit as fast as possible just to see what happens.


----------



## Lazyman

I used to always use the 5k mark to change the oil because it doesn't require any math or memory of the mileage the last time it was changed - just change it soon after each multiple of 5k. Now, I just let the car tell me when to change it via idiot light.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I change my oil every 10k. I m nearing 100k on the old girl though so I guess I ll switch back to 5k intervals.
> 
> Speed tables look like something I want to hit as fast as possible just to see what happens.
> 
> - HokieKen


I think many folks are going to be doing the same if they're installed. It's been identified that BMW drivers are the worse in our neighborhood and given our proximity to the BMW plant, there's many here. Lots of SUV's that would soak up bumps better than the few low CG sedans and coupes running around. If these do pass and the board spends $72K+ of HOA money, I can't wait until the next time I have a rental car in my possesion!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I forget, is Jeff south of Kenny or north? I need someone near Tazewell.
> 
> - Steve


Steve, I *do* live in Tazewell. What could I help you with.


----------



## EarlS

Now that we moved, I'm logging about 60 miles/day on the 6 year old Tacoma driving back and forth to work. Unfortunately, gas prices are going crazy right now too.


----------



## bndawgs

> I forget, is Jeff south of Kenny or north? I need someone near Tazewell.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> Steve, I *do* live in Tazewell. What could I help you with.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Feel like sending me a bottle of bourbon from your ABC store?


----------



## Keebler1

Barely making 1000 miles for the week in my big truck sucks. I usually get between 2100 and 2600 a week. I change the oil in my pickup between 3000 milse and whenever I decide to get the oil and crawl aunder the truck to change it. Believe its between 6k and 9k since last oil change currently. One of these days ill get to it. Spending money on woodworking and casting comes first though. Since I am only home on the weekends I can get away with 1 vehicle for a while if I had to


----------



## DavePolaschek

Been a good week for making things round, I think…










And finally started turning a piece of the pear that Kenny sent me two years ago. Wasn't especially fun knocking the square corners off, as I had chips bouncing off the ceiling then hitting me in the back of the neck and hurting, but it looks like it'll be pretty.










I'm thinking I might need to turn a stem and make it into a chalice…

But MAN that pear is hard when it gets completely dry. Snapped off two #8 brass screws in 11/64th pilot holes (most guides call for a 9/64ths pilot in hardwoods for a #8 screw) trying to get it mounted to the face plate. At least they're brass, so my parting tool can remove them when it comes time to hollow that out.


----------



## recycle1943

I haven't been getting too many miles on either car or truck for a couple years. Both of them are 2017"s and wife's car has 18,000 and my truck just turned 20,000.
Lately the miles come at 2 to 5 mile runs for pieces parts for my Oneida cyclone. I finally got it fired up just moments ago and was able to clean up some of the mess I made cutting, drilling and fitting for the system. I still have some fine tuning to do as well as getting the ivac system set up.
Pretty sure the ivac will make life easier for me because I always went with 'it's only one cut'


----------



## Keebler1

Nice work Dave. Still waiting on the belt for my lathe but did get a couple blocks poured and put in the pressure pot today. Will know what they look like about 1900 central time or so. I am debating about wether I should turn one down to size or cut it. It should be 3×3x4.25 for the pump n grind pepper mill from woodcraft. Instructions call for 1.25×1.25×3 13/16. Wont be able to get the secon pump n grind out of this blank as it is white and blue gonna make another black and blue so you can tell them apart. So should I cut it to 1.25 squared or just turn it?


----------



## bndawgs

I would just start turning them. You might find that you want them a little larger than the 1.25"


----------



## DavePolaschek

I would cut it, Keebs. If your cuts are careful, you can get four from that block, if I'm doing math right.

Discovered a crack in the pear, so I'm done turning that for the day. Got some thin CA put into the crack, and hopefully it'll hold together.

Also got the first coat of poly on the front of the "no poop" sign. Using some decent outdoor poly that has an 18-24 hour dry time before a guy can put on a second coat, so I should still be able to have that done by Monday, but there won't be much spare time, and I probably should be filling the shop with dust while there's poly drying (it says dry to the touch at 6 hours, but I'm not sure I believe that).


----------



## mikeacg

Wow Dave! You finally get a power tool and you go crazy on us! Nice looking stuff…

Chris - I mailed a package today - but not to my recipient! Does that count????

Anybody here know anything about coopering? I had a request to build some tools… (I've got a blacksmith in my pocket already but I'll need to create the wooden parts).

Mike


----------



## Keebler1

If anyone here knows Duck will. Well didnt get as much done on my project as i wanted to but as soon as i get my router from church tomorrow should be good to sand and start to put finish on it


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've got a couple other power tools, Mike. The bandsaw roughs out blanks, and the belt-sander will sand off the protruding end grain on dovetails on little boxes.

I coopered a beer tankard for a swap a couple years back, Mike. What are you looking to know? I did straight staves, rather than bending them, and a single taper, rather than double like you would in a keg… oh, and I didn't plane curves into the insides of the staves… so yeah, I simplified about everything you can while still kinda coopering. So I'm a compleat expert!


----------



## mikeacg

Anything you can share will be a boon Dave! I am pumped about trying something like this! We are working with a group of people who are building Viking ships from scratch! I am looking forward to learning incredible stuff!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, if you go full-on, there's a lot to coopering. A real barrel has staves that are tapered in width and varying in thickness. They're non-square in all three dimensions. And they're bent together.

But there are a lot of simplifications you can make, depending on what you're after. And a lot of the fussy fitting is stuff you don't have to get right on the first cut, you cut the staves to about the right shape, then taper the edges so they'll come together (that's just math), then taper their length so you get a barrel-shape. And you can test fit each half of the barrel without actually bending the staves, so you test-fit, adjust, and then get closer.

The staves have a groove cut in them for the top and bottom. That groove is square-ish, and the edge of the top and bottom are angled, so there's some slop in how the top and bottom fit into the staves. And again, you start with them oversized, test fit, and bring the top and bottom down to size until the fit is good.

Or you could do math and figure everything out ahead of time and knock the parts out on a CNC. I wouldn't do it that way, but it's not rocket surgery. The only thing I'd have to experiment with a bit would be knowing how the staves would bend in order to model the curve of the sides.

Once you've got pieces that are the right shape-ish, real barrels have curves planed into the insides of the staves so things inside the barrel are nice and round when it comes together. Ditto the outside. I think you want to plane the staves before putting on the hoops so you don't have to worry about dinging a plane on a hoop. And you'll need grooves for the hoops, probably. I would wing that, and chisel or knife them in as late as possible.

That's my brain-dump on coopering. There are books on it, but I haven't found one I can recommend. If you find a good book, pass it on!

And have fun!


----------



## Lazyman

The PBS Series "A Craftsman's Legacy" did a show on a cooper who makes buckets (episode 309). In it he shows some of the tools and jigs he uses in the process. Here is a link to the episode on their website. I think that you may have to subscribe to watch the entire episode but the process was pretty interesting and worth a look.


----------



## mikeacg

Thank you Dave and Nathan for the info and links! I'm not looking to do a lot of the coopering for the association but I need a good understanding of the entire process in order to build the tools correctly. 
And if I get the job building the tasting room for Bob the Brewer I can see lots of opportunities for using those skills…

Lot of good stuff out there!
Cooper!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I forget, is Jeff south of Kenny or north? I need someone near Tazewell.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> Steve, I *do* live in Tazewell. What could I help you with.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> Feel like sending me a bottle of bourbon from your ABC store?
> 
> - Steve


Sorry Steve, that's one thing I can't help you with. PM sent.


----------



## EarlS

The shop is looking good Dick. I saw the IVAC in the background.

The main part of the swap project is glued up. Not the best glue-up I've ever done. I managed to have it fall apart twice as I was trying to get things into the clamps. Of course that meant glue got smeared all over things.

Any good tricks for finding glue smears before I start finishing?

I've been involved in the thread on using the ROS cleaner/eraser to remove glue lines so I'm going to try that technique. I wasn't able to make it work on the heavy glue lines from gluing up panels but this might be different. 
White vinegar was also mentioned but I'm leery of what it might do to the wood (stain or bleach it). Barring either of those, 220 grit sandpaper and maybe some water to raise the grain and cause the glue to soften up.


----------



## recycle1943

Thanks Earl, I changed cord ends and got the receiver in line then put the 1st sensor on the table saw cord. It works just fine.
Trying to decide how I want to use the 2nd sensor, I might have to buy a couple more because my equipment is so spread out -

I keep a wet rag nearby when I'm glueing, it usually takes care of squeeze out but smears can be a bugger to clean up


----------



## hairy

> Any good tricks for finding glue smears before I start finishing?
> 
> - EarlS


Mineral spirits wiped on with a rag. The glue will show when wet, scratches will show as it dries. It also gets up all the fine dust. Won't affect the finish.


----------



## Lazyman

> Any good tricks for finding glue smears before I start finishing?
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> Mineral spirits wiped on with a rag. The glue will show when wet, scratches will show as it dries. It also gets up all the fine dust. Won t affect the finish.
> 
> - hairy


+1. Water will work too if you need to pre-raise the grain for a water based finish anyway. I've been using liquid hide glue more and more because it is less likely to block a finish and is easily removed with warm water and a coarse rag or abrasive pad.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Any good tricks for finding glue smears before I start finishing?


Titebond's making a PVA glue that strongly fluoresces under UV light now. Just the thing for spotting those little smears.

Alternately, finishing with shellac means I worry a lot less about glue now, as shellac sticks to the glue, too. I still try to clean up the big obvious boogers, but a little tiny smear won't ruin a shellac finish.


----------



## recycle1943

Earl, don't know if you're reading this BUT I changed the cord end on the one you had taped with the sensor










then plugged a power strip into that and the strip has an 8' cord on it










then plugged my ROS into the strip and the DC turned on with the ROS










So, it looks like I won't have to buy any more sensors


----------



## duckmilk

> Thank you Dave and Nathan for the info and links! I m not looking to do a lot of the coopering for the association but I need a good understanding of the entire process in order to build the tools correctly.
> And if I get the job building the tasting room for Bob the Brewer I can see lots of opportunities for using those skills…
> 
> Lot of good stuff out there!
> Cooper!
> 
> - mikeacg


You've probably found more info than what I could offer. I've only seen pictures of the coopering planes for the inside recess to hold the top and bottom in place but remember each one has a different radius for each size of barrel.


----------



## duckmilk

Here are two pictures of a pair of compass planes.


----------



## duckmilk

Ha! I just clicked on your cooper link and I've seen that one before.


----------



## mikeacg

Yup Mike! Old George is pretty famous in the coopering world. He was doing seminars on this side of the pond before the pandemic. $325 and you could build your own bucket! 
I am truly amazed at all the information out there but you never know when you ask someone about stuff like this. They might have a bunch of these kind of amazing tools sitting in a box in their barn and not know what to do with them… 
Those compass planes are works of art but they look more like a cooper's croze plane with a missing guide plate. The main iron cuts the groove for the head and the 2 sideways irons cut the bevels. The typical compass plane has one iron and an adjustable sole like the Stanley 113. (Are you selling them?)
















The cool thing to me is that I can probably use my CNC machines to build tools that will save 'lost art' methods. I'll use new technology to create hand tools to demonstrate where we came from. Yes, Dave P, I will actually embrace everything you stand for! I'm looking forward to working up a sweat (quietly! Ha ha ha!)
This is a whole new world for me and I am pumped! They have a good core of people from weavers and blacksmiths to boat builders and masons looking at old, traditional methods of working while building Viking boats. It's like hanging out in Colonial Williamsburg! I'm almost 68 and I feel like a kid again!


----------



## duckmilk

Those are pictures I pulled from The Best Things, Vintage Tools, Wooden Planes, about a third of the way down the page. He's selling them for $149, solid brass soles. Cool site with lots to drool over.


----------



## duckmilk

Barrel Making 101


----------



## JohnMcClure

Coopering sounds incredibly artisanal. I never realized it was so complex or subject to such finesse. We expect containers to be, typically, disposable, so the idea that a barrel of beer would have that much heart and soul put into it is… perspective changing.

Unrelatedly, I now have a 30ft wall of cabinets, no doors yet, but just got the divider supports in so each cab can have a shelf:


----------



## clieb91

I've watched as the resident Cooper at Williamsburg has made a bucket very cool to see and as noted a true art that is slowly becoming harder to find people for. Look forward to seeing the projects. A full size viking ship sounds pretty awesome.

Cabinets are looking good. I keep getting sidetracked in the shop with the improvements I want to make. Need to make progress on swap items instead. Did at least finish off the new stuff for the show next week.

CtL


----------



## mikeacg

You are the man Mike! Incredible site - and YES I drooled…
Compassed Dado planes (hence the confusion on the name)... I have a few of the standard old wooden dado planes but nothing this nice! A fine addition to my plane collection as well as great examples or European craftsmanship! I can't wait to see them…


----------



## Keebler1

I tried to make progress on my swap but this dsng wood doesnt like me. The back is giving me more trouble than anything else. Split it so now have it gluing up . At least its the back and wont be too noticeable


----------



## Keebler1

John dont know if you saw this= sale. You were asking earlier about good way to access yoyr high storage


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks Keebs! Its $$$ but worth investigating for sure. I'll look deeper when I get a chance.


----------



## DavePolaschek

They're looking good, John!

I saw a bluebird checking out (and rejecting) the house finch birdhouse I built last year. Figured I'd start on a bluebird house today, but first have to make boards that are wide enough. I have pine, poplar, and oak from pallets, but they're all 3" or narrower, and I need 5" square inside the birdhouse.










Should be dry enough to plane them flat after my nap this afternoon and I can start cutting the pieces to size…


----------



## EarlS

The mineral oil did the trick. I still had one spot that I didn't find. It's not very noticeable so I won't have to go back and re-sand it. Here is a teaser:










It's a reject so it won't be on the swap project. Designing as you go is always a bit challenging and occasionally things don't quite work. I'll find it a new home on a different project.

I have a bunch of pieces in clamps as well. Using scraps to make the pieces definitely takes a bit longer. However, I've used up or discarded a couple of boxes of scrap pieces that I was hoarding. Beat throwing them all away.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice Earl! I'm pretty sure I would ship most of your "rejects" but then I'm kind of a hack sometimes.

The package I mailed last Monday appears to be somewhere in the middle of the country. No idea when it'll be delivered, but I'm glad I shipped early. Given the current USPS performance, I hope it arrives before reveal day.

Got those glued-up boards planed flat this afternoon. Plus finished up an elm vase that became a cup…


----------



## duckmilk

Well, a cup is more useful than a vase IMO ;-)

Cabinets look great John. I need something like that but space is limited, I put too many windows in my space.

Mike, I have links to many more sites that sell old tools, but he does have some nice stuff.


----------



## clieb91

Earl, You make scraps look great.

Dave, I like the little cup, always useful.

CtL


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl, I don't know what that is, but it looks awesome. Like a stained glass window. I assume that is the intent?
I was looking closely at that and thinking about all the interacting dimensional constraints… a lot of TLC in that!
Dave, that cup belongs in the end of an Indiana Jones movie.


----------



## grained

Just sitting and waiting for glue to dry on my swap piece. I had started something completely different and changed my mind. So glueing up a new piece but at the same time making a slightly different duplicate of it for myself. This way I can do it wrong on my own so I can make it right on the swap version. 
The original involved resin poured in thin layers with painting between each layer to create depth. At a day a layer and 20 layers to go my time line was shot after an unexpected road trip. Put over 1000 on the truck this last week when usually it's under 100. Plus my mom loved it a bit too much.
Watching pottery throw down and Star Trek next gen. Dog is asleep at my feet and cat snoring away on the couch. Family is tucked in for the night except me the night owl. About to unclamp and then hit the next stage which will take a couple days (cure times).


----------



## jeffswildwood

Believe it or not, I have still been doing operation shop clean up. I had everything done except the multitude of boxes of my two Sons old toys. I had started earlier in the week going through and sealing them. Well, yesterday they both showed up early and began working on them. Six and a half hours of going through toys. They filled up three trash bags of old broken toys, filled three boxes of yard sale toys and now I have lots of room on my shelf system to store my tools. Their stuff is all sealed in totes away from the dust and organized. All that is left now is a good sweeping and dusting where we kicked up a bunch and I will be done. I'll be so glad. Two months of clean up, yea it was that bad. I have been going through wood work withdrawal.


----------



## OzarkSawdust

I know what you mean Jeff. After getting a new table saw, jointer, and planer lately it's gone from "I should clean/organize the shop" to "I HAVE to clean/reorganize the shop". At 18' x 30' that's no small task.

I also need to build one or two rolling tables for the jointer and planer, and I want an assembly table…probably a 4' x 4'. I'm thinking of attempting a torsion box "dead flat" assembly table like Lockwatcher made. I like the design and it would allow me to do things I can't with my present lack of a large table, using a 6' folding table now.

Oh…I have to finish a walk-in closet remodel and I want to make another goodie or two for the swap box, and finish the main piece. I also have orders for a Beatles Abby Road wall piece and a Sean Connery portrait, like Hunt for Red October. I'll lose 3 days next weekend for a trip to Kansas City for my youngest granddaughter's 8th birthday. All this month!!

Sure glad March is here with nicer weather coming in, I HATE the cold and snow…it makes me want to hibernate inside on the computer instead of working in the very cold shop.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Way to hang in there and get 'er done, Jeff!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Woohoo! USPS eventually came through. "Delivered, Front Door/Porch 03/01/2021 11:56am"

Someone's got the first R.


----------



## EarlS

> Woohoo! USPS eventually came through. "Delivered, Front Door/Porch 03/01/2021 11:56am"
> 
> Someone's got the first R.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Did you also remember to take pictures?


----------



## treg

Spent some shop time this weekend finishing up my swap projects…Chris you can mark me with an S.

Also got around to cutting and securing mirrors into this old window for my daughter law…she's got a creative eye!









I feel for all of you with limited shop space. I have a one car garage under shop that's great, but in the winter with motorcycles, snowblowers etc, it's a game of rolling things around. Staying "somewhat " organized is a constant battle.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Did you also remember to take pictures?


Yes. I have a big "take a picture, dummy" sign on a piece of cardboard sitting on top of the stack of USPS flat rate boxes in the corner of my shop. And I haven't "cleaned" it away yet.


----------



## OzarkSawdust

Mine was delivered 2/26…as the first time with this swap I didn't know to announce it, sorry. I'm going to take pictures, and was waiting till I see others before posting them. Getting use to protocols different than the Crappie jig swaps I sometimes do.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Don't show any pictures until the reveal date, OzarkSawdust. The recipient gets to show the first picture of the goodies, but you'll want photos so you can write up the project after it's been revealed.


----------



## mikeacg

I got an R today - but it wasn't from Dave! I'd lie and say I didn't open it but I don't have that much patience!!! Nice job and I can't wait to show it off!

Weather is pretty hairy here today! Lots of snow and high winds blowing. Good day to stay home and work on my swap projects!!!

Mike


----------



## grained

It's finally getting warm enough so I can gut through the garage and get my shop set up right. Hubby thinks he can then park in there. NO
I put a shed up right at the start of the first snowstorm that I'm moving my wood hoard to so I have space to work. Garage is taken up by it. It's a dragons hoard of wood. 
Excited to get my lathe going and start power carving outdoors again.


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny and I have our own little side swap going on. He made me these cutters for my Stanley 46 









And I 3D printed him a mold to try to cast a new knob for his Miller's Falls Buck Rodgers plane. I also printed a couple of replacement knobs in case the casting does not work.


----------



## Lazyman

> It's finally getting warm enough so I can gut through the garage and get my shop set up right. Hubby thinks he can then park in there. NO
> I put a shed up right at the start of the first snowstorm that I'm moving my wood hoard to so I have space to work. Garage is taken up by it. It's a dragons hoard of wood.
> Excited to get my lathe going and start power carving outdoors again.
> 
> - grained


I tell my wife that it is no longer to be called a garage. It is a workshop-no vehicles allowed.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan looking at getting a 3d printer mainly for p3n blanks and the sort but might do other stuff. Was looking at the prusa original mini+. Any other suggestions? I dont want to constantly be fixing sonething or tinkering with the printer.


----------



## HokieKen

I set the expectation early. We moved into our house 9 years ago and so far the only vehicle that's ever been inside is my motorcycle ;-) And it takes a good deal of preparation just to get that in there…

I'm itching for a printer now Nathan


----------



## HokieKen

Keebler, for pen blanks and stuff to turn, I'd look at printers that extrude and cure resin. Not sure the filament printers will work very well for that.


----------



## hairy

> Weather is pretty hairy here today!
> 
> - mikeacg


Sounds like my kinda place


----------



## hairy

> It's finally getting warm enough so I can gut through the garage and get my shop set up right. Hubby thinks he can then park in there. NO
> I put a shed up right at the start of the first snowstorm that I'm moving my wood hoard to so I have space to work. Garage is taken up by it. It's a dragons hoard of wood.
> Excited to get my lathe going and start power carving outdoors again.
> 
> - grained
> 
> I tell my wife that it is no longer to be called a garage. It is a workshop-no vehicles allowed.
> 
> - Lazyman


 I heard it said that cars are made to be outside all the time, tablesaws aren't.


----------



## Lazyman

> Keebler, for pen blanks and stuff to turn, I d look at printers that extrude and cure resin. Not sure the filament printers will work very well for that.
> 
> - HokieKen


I don't think that a 3D printer is suited for pen blanks, even one that prints resin. You normally only fill the inside with less than 25% infill so you cannot really mill it much after printing and printing even a small solid pen blank would take forever. If you look at the molds above, the one on the left only has 15% infill and the one on the right just 10%. You can actually see the internal infill grid on these because the filament was transparent. Even with just 10% infill, it took 12-13 hours to print and it is only about 3×4x1 inches. 3D printing is better suited for making things that are difficult to find or make other ways. Thingiverse.com has tons of free models you can download and print if you aren't interested in using CAD software. Here is one where I tweaked someone else's design on Thingiverse just to see if I could in response to a question from someone looking for a router table insert that would accept router bushings.

My printer is a Creality Ender 3 (made by Sainsmart) and appears to be cheaper than the Prusa printers. It was around $200 and I am very happy with it. I frequently see them on sale for under $200. It is certainly capable enough for the sort of things I've made so far. I don't use it that often but you can see a few of the things I have printed in the forum topic I started a while back. There are a few other threads others have posted out there as well.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny i looked at resin ones but those cost more to run then you have cleanup and post curing


----------



## Keebler1

You can get prusa mini for $450 shipped Kenny


----------



## Lazyman

In case you missed it Keebler Look at the post I made at about the same time you responded to Kenny.


----------



## Keebler1

Just saw it Nathan. Was looking more to make molds to cast resin in then turn like this. Will look at your links when I stop


----------



## HokieKen

Tbe 3D printed molds aren't ideal. They don't release as well as silicone and they don't have the resilience to be used repeatedly. For casting pen blanks, I'd definitely stick with silicone. What Nathan and I are playing around with is as much about experimenting with the tech as anything.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got the birbhouse assembled today. The bluebirbs have been checking out the existing house finch house, and saying "No, that's not right. How about now? No, still not right." I was feeling bad about that, so I slapped a bunch of pallet wood together and tomorrow after the glue has dried, I'll plant a post and make it available for new tenants.

Nothing fancy, but they're birbs and not really all that bright.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny the plan is/was cast the resin in the mold and turn like that. The printed part becomse part of the blank unlike with silicone molds. And I could change the design for every blank if I wanted to. On the topic of blanks I cast 2 blocks this weekend q nd cut them up to min dimensions of 1 3/8×1 3/8×4" to make a cpuple of the pump and grind mills that woodcraft sells. Tried selling 4 of the extras on facebook but noone has bought any yet. Here is 2 of them.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Had to fix the furnace today. Luckily I got it early got down to 55 inside 33 outside. I had to sand the flame sensor put it back in now it's 70 inside. It's only a 10 to 15 minute job. I could do it quicker if my hands were smaller.


----------



## Lazyman

If you don't care about de-molding, that might work Keebler. I'll be glad to print a couple of them for you if you want to give it a try. Just tell me which patterns and approximate dimensions. Right now I only have a little black and a bunch of blue on hand. I have the transparent that I used for Kenny's mold, but I think that it is too flexible for this.


----------



## grained

So hilariously enough a friend stopped over tonight and offered to help me start getting the shop set up. I turned down the offer. I need to go through and sort the hoard on my own without constant nagging and interference. Plus she along with the vast majority of people in this world deport understand the worth and glory of the collection. heck I even have stacks of raw, unbacked book matched veneer (crazy auction find). I am assuming many audio books will be listened to during this time. I may have to blog all of it on here. its going to take a full novel or two. 
I'll also hopefully get the antique beast of a tables going along with tuning up a couple other tools.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Before I make 52 linear feet of this, is anyone aware of a cheap product with a similar profile?
3/4" square cross-section, with two slots 3/8 deep and 3/16 wide.

Grained, I know what you mean. Only you know where you need tools to be, what wood goes with what, where it belongs etc. And don't get me started on people's perception of the value or beauty of a piece of wood in the raw.


----------



## recycle1943

city folks won't understand this but on the way home yesterday I saw a groundhog come up out of the ditch onto the berm to have a look around and possibly go visiting


----------



## HokieKen

That's good news Dick


----------



## recycle1943

Yes it is Kenny - I'm ready ‹(•¿•)›


----------



## DavePolaschek

Grained, that sounds like quite a job, but also great fun. When we moved 18 months ago, I had dozens of boxes of wood, almost all of it bought from the shorts bin at the lumber yard in MN that I moved. It was all stuff that others had rejected because of crazy grain or other defects that I had looked at and said, "ooh, I can work with that!"

The yards here in Santa Fe don't have such reject bins, and just make people buy a whole board, even if there's a knot on one end they'll cutoff and end up throwing in the fire. I've been trying to talk one into letting me cherry pick just such difficult bits, but no joy yet. Maybe once we get past the pandemic and it's possible to spend more time digging through their stock…

Take your time getting it set up and organized. There's treasures to be found!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

John you can get *THESE* pretty easy everywhere in different sizes :<))))


----------



## doubleG469

> Been a good week for making things round, I think…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally started turning a piece of the pear that Kenny sent me two years ago. Wasn't especially fun knocking the square corners off, as I had chips bouncing off the ceiling then hitting me in the back of the neck and hurting, but it looks like it'll be pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I might need to turn a stem and make it into a chalice…
> 
> But MAN that pear is hard when it gets completely dry. Snapped off two #8 brass screws in 11/64th pilot holes (most guides call for a 9/64ths pilot in hardwoods for a #8 screw) trying to get it mounted to the face plate. At least they're brass, so my parting tool can remove them when it comes time to hollow that out.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Does my heart good to see another wookworker step off into the rounding of objects addiction. Welcome to the rabbit hole that doesn't end.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well! Give me an R, Chris. Does that make me the first PSR?

Got a book with my goodies. Still trying to figure it all out, but golly!


----------



## grained

One day one of my hubby's friends was over. Supposedly a carpenter. When he thought it was a good idea to cut my already planed and edge quarter sawn oak to make a slapdash crooked shelf for a 20yr old tv in the garage I banned the hubby and his friend from my hoard. Heck it even had the price sticker on. $50 shelf for a $5 tv. My metal working friends tend to be similarly banned. Luckily enough I now have a neighbor who is a woodworker also with a full garage of grizzly. He never locks it and I have full wander in probeleges.


----------



## HokieKen

Wait… you let your husband have friends over? I knew there was no law against it!

;-)


----------



## EarlS

> Wait… you let your husband have friends over? I knew there was no law against it!
> 
> ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


SWMBO doesn't let me out of the house so I had to look up that term "friends". I thought that was another term used to describe the dogs, you know "MAN's best friend".....


----------



## grained

I figure if he has a friend over it will distract him from me dragging in another board or five. Too bad they don't come over more often.

Warmer weather will be great because then I put my daughter to work on the lathe to make more rolling pins for sale.

Friends aren't banned from the house, just from using any of the wood in the wood hoard.


----------



## Keebler1

Grained you let your husband and his fri3nds in your shop….I keep my shop a mess just to ensure my wife stays out of it while im at work for the week


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan sent you a message


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Wait… you let your husband have friends over? I knew there was no law against it!
> 
> ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


thats right Kenny but her husband does not own an exam chair LOL :<)))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Warmer weather will be great because then I put my daughter to work on the lathe to make more rolling pins for sale.
> 
> - grained


Sounds like me. Warm weather means I can get my lathe out.


----------



## clieb91

Okay All, I think I got it all caught up. Take a look at the top and confirm with me. Dave you are the first PSR

Grained sounds like it will;l be fun to organize and set up the shop. I keep walking into mine and trying to decide where I need to move something to. Daughter turning rolling pins.. hmm may have to think about that, Sophia hasn't done one of those yet.

Still making progress on the swaps. Got some additional sandpaper today I didn't have and helped Sophia with hers for a few minutes. Hope to make some more quick progress tomorrow.

Haven't seen the resident groundhogs at work yet but several birds are back and saw some rabbits roaming around yesterday morning. Speaking of Dave, looks like that bluebird house should be good. Hope they like, we have like 40 of them all around the park.

CtL


----------



## duckmilk

> Friends aren't banned from the house, just from using any of the wood in the wood hoard.
> 
> - grained


Usually it is a tool (like a drill or hammer) missing from my shop, so the first place I look is in my wife's horse barn.

No groundhogs here but the feral hogs evidently survived the deep freeze much to my dismay. Deer are getting pretty active also.


----------



## treg

Duck, good luck with those feral hogs. I had this good looking bunch in my backyard last week.








Dave, hopefully you can get a lumberyard out there to see cutoff bins as a small profit maker for them…its really a win win situation. I've got one nearby that actually emails when & what they have for us scavenging woodworkers. 
Grained, best of luck setting up the shop and keeping the hubby at bay.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Beck & Bulow sells wild boar bacon from Texas. We eat as much of it as we can, so we're trying to help, Duck! It's really good stuff, and we get about twice as many BLTs per pound as the grocery store bacon, because it loses so little weight when cooking. Three pounds for $40 (the price at the farmers market) isn't cheap, but we think it's worth every penny,

Tom, I agree. I've been working the guys at Alpine when I go in to buy another load of pine for my bookcases, but I haven't talked to the guy in charge yet. Maybe post-plague… But back in MN, I would often go to Siwek Lumber solely to hit the cutoff / shorts bin and find something funky. When we travel back to MN, I'll be stopping there and throwing a bunch into the back of my truck for the return trip. I *might* buy some normal lumber too, but it's the shorts bin that will get me in the door there, as opposed to shopping somewhere else.


----------



## HokieKen

There's a mill shop just up the road from work. I got the manager's permission to go dumpster diving after hours as long as he didn't know anything about it for insurance reasons. I got some pretty decent pieces of Cherry, Walnut, Maple and Mahogany there over a couple of years. But now they donate all the usable pieces to the local Habitat Restore. They even got rid of the dumpster that was out back. So I'm stuck with found-on-road wood or paying for it now. It's a hard life ;-)


----------



## recycle1943

1:25PM and 53 degrees - I knew that groundhog was right ! I'll probably have to cut grass in a few weeks.

20 or so years ago there was a wood pile nearby that was cut-offs and QC rejects 15' high and a hundred feet or so around. Once a week I would go down and look around and always came home with mostly oak cut offs up to 4' long. Occasionally find some cherry and on more than several times I found stretch wrapped bundles of 2×2's of poplar, cherry and oak. There was always 16 to 20 sticks in each bundle.
They finally shredded that pile and shred all the cut offs they have. Another story about greed !
Last fall I finally got tired of looking at a lot of it and posted on CL for FREE. I had people that didn't even know pine from oak stopping for their free wood. I'll bet I gave away 150 oak spindles - they make great table legs.
I ended up giving 2 truck loads away before I got pissed at the greed encountered and stopped. I've still got a bunch of that wood in different sizes and mostly oak. Probably in the spring I'll dig the rest out and do something. 
The sad part is I've been paying $45 a month for 20 years to store all that wood as well as more that I've acquired along the way.


----------



## SleepingFox

Wow, I just stumbled on this post and am amazed. How often do these things happen? I'd love to be a regular.


----------



## recycle1943

I see you've been around for 2 1/2 years, kinda surprized you just now found the zoo. I looked at your profile but there is none - but your name is ?? however there are some NICE projects
Pretty sure you won't be assigned a cage you can just roam around and get into trouble like I do sometimes


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Wow, I just stumbled on this post and am amazed. How often do these things happen? I d love to be a regular.
> 
> - SleepingFox


Buddy, your kumiko work is amazing! That looks like some tough stuff. Usually as one swap closes, another begins. Just keep your eyes open and keep checking back. The swaps are a lot of fun.

I'm down to probably one more day until my shop reopens. I'll get pictures of it. Chris, I guess you see why I couldn't get in this one. One thing I dread is that first cut and the mess starts over. I'm going to try to do better this time. ))


----------



## DavePolaschek

SleepingFox, this one finishes up on March 22. I would bet the next swap will start shortly after the first of April. Check back here on March 22 and see what we came up with and what's up with the next one. Or just hang out from now until then and join in on the nonsense.


----------



## clieb91

Dave, Thanks for the link. I will plan to make my first order of the bacon and some other stuff that I will look forward to putting on the grill shortly.

Dick, We hit 50 around that same time today the problem was we it was 25 when I went in to work.

Sleepingfox, as mentioned the next one will be announced here soon so stay tuned to the wreck for information about the next wreck. Speaking of… anyone interested in coming up with some ideas for the next one and taking the reins? Don't know how long its been since doing a tool swap.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Sounds like Chris is heading up the next one a tool swap


----------



## clieb91

Nope sorry two in a row is not allowed. 

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, Thanks for the link. I will plan to make my first order of the bacon and some other stuff that I will look forward to putting on the grill shortly.


You're welcome, Chris! It's really yummy stuff.

I've been thinking maybe we need a plane swap again. See if we can drag in a peekaboo plane or some other folks who haven't been in a swap for a while. I might consider running such a thing if nobody has a better idea.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Look on YouTube for "pork choppers"

I understand feral hogs are a big problem in TX for many and ranchers want them gone. The pork chopper folks take to the sky and instead of hiring sharp shooters to dispatch the pigs, they charge, *A LOT*, to people who want the privelige of exterminating them. The pigs are later retrieved and sold for amazing prices given they are pests.


----------



## HokieKen

And now we can go "pork chopping" without a face mask! ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Our governor is a dumb-ass. That is not breaking news, BTW.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL. I think this is the first time in US history that Mississippi got second in a stupid race though ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Hey Keebler, I printed a mold for you. It warped a little on the ends but it should not affect use for making a pen blank.


----------



## EarlS

> Our President is a dumb-ass. That is not breaking news, BTW.
> 
> - Lazyman


Fixed it for you


----------



## Keebler1

Looks good Nathan


----------



## HokieKen

That should make some cool pen blanks Nathan/Keebler. I wasn't sure what you were talking about the other day but if the materials adhere well and machine similarly enough for good results, that opens a whole world of possibilities


----------



## doubleG469

> Our President is a dumb-ass. That is not breaking news, BTW.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Fixed it for you
> 
> - EarlS


I am afraid they are all dumb asses. If you want to wear a mask do so, it's a free (for now) country. Plain and simple.


----------



## HokieKen

You shut up Gary! You can't tell me what to do. I'll wear a mask if I don't want to. 'Merica!


----------



## doubleG469

> You shut up Gary! You can t tell me what to do. I ll wear a mask if I don t want to. Merica!
> 
> - HokieKen


You do you boo.


----------



## HokieKen

;-p


----------



## clieb91

All, I am not going to disagree about dumb-asses that's for sure but as noted in a past swap. Please leave it at the door. Plenty of other places to discuss the dumb-asses.

Dave a plane swap would be interesting. I would have no idea where to even begin.

Keebler/Nathan cool idea interested to see how it will work.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave a plane swap would be interesting. I would have no idea where to even begin.


Chris,

Lee Valley sells a plane kit that comes with pretty good directions. Need your own wood.

They also sell spokeshave kits which I figure would count.

Ron Hock sells a number of different plane kits and some of them even include the wood you'll need.

There's also rehabbing an older wooden plane. Or if you're super ambitious, you could build a dovetailed miter plane. Bill Carter has all the instructions you'll need if you can find them on his site. He also walks through it in videos on YouTube.

Edited to add: our own DonW has made a few infill planes too.


----------



## Keebler1

I have heard in a facebook group that poly resin like alumilite wont stick well to filament but epoxy resin will


----------



## Lazyman

The filament I used is PLA. I wonder if other types of filament would work better with the poly resin? I have some black PETG and also some clear TPU. The TPU is very flexible so I doubt that would work well for a pen blank. It would be like making a pen out of Nike shoe sole.


----------



## clieb91

Thanks for the links Dave, perhaps I could be persuaded if that is the route chosen. Would more than likely need to use new or old plane blade as really don't have the metal working option in the shop.

CtL


----------



## bndawgs

I've always wanted to make a router plane. Looks relatively simple. But I'm sure I could mess it up.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd hop into a plane swap fo shizzle.


----------



## Keebler1

Not sure on the type of filament Nathan. Have read that petg is a little more durable than pla so if/when i get my printer most of mine will probably be petg of course i havent found the wood filament in anything but pla


----------



## DavePolaschek

Chris, I wouldn't expect anyone to make their own plane blade. It's far too easy to scavenge one from an old plane. Even Bill Carter uses scavenged plane blades.

It's sounding like that might be a plan. Been quite a while since the last plane swap, I figure.


----------



## Keebler1

Unfortunately i may not be up to a plane swap. Have too many things going in the shop and not quite sure my skills are there but will research it. Who knows with my ADOS I may join


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have no idea how to do a plane or what is involved, so I would most likely be in. Besides, my shop would be clean.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Excellent attitude, Jeff! Best way to learn, right? And for me, at least, the swaps are a way to learn and try new things.

Spokeshaves and router planes are definitely easier than a full-size bench plane or a shoulder plane, but the Hock Tools plane kits page (Hock is also a great source for replacement plane blades, btw) has a bunch of videos on it.


----------



## HokieKen

Lee Valley sells hardware kits for making wooden planes too. Lots of tutorials out there on making woodies. Especially of the Krenov variety.

Like Dave said, there are a lot of things considered "planes" that aren't your typical block or bench planes. In addition to the ones he mentioned, I'd add kerfing planes and scraper planes. Although kerfing planes might be stretching it a bit but I bet Dave will allow it ;-)


----------



## PCDub

Pask Makes on utoob has made several planes. For extra credit, try *this one*!


----------



## EarlS

I have to get thru this swap first. I'm most likely sitting out the next one. The boss wants to know when I'm going to build the laundry room cabinets. I also promised someone I would build a clock like the one I made for a swap a while back. Oh, and I REALLY need to build a work bench.

Vacation day today so I have been in the shop since 4 AM. Amazing how much you can get done with more than an hour here or there. I have another reject and I hope the 3rd time is a charm for that piece. Still have dovetails waiting for me too.


----------



## doubleG469

I may be interested in a plane swap, seen several I'd like to try. now whether or not any of you fine skilled woodworkers would like the end result is a completely different story.

off to google and youtube the topic.


----------



## clieb91

Dave sounds like you may have the winner. I will certainly give it great consideration.

PC, funny you should mention him as I watched a few of his last night when thinking about the swap. I like the chamfer plane but doubtful I could do the metal working required.

Earl, Wish I could spend all that time in the shop, but I too am off so making the best I can of the time. Sophia's HoneSchool desk is directly above the shop and my wife's at home office is directly above my office. So I have random time in between classes and meetings that I can make a lot of noise. Have gotten a few things done though, been way too long since I have had the time to spend a day in the shop.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Chris sounds like its time to soundproof your shop ceiling


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Lee Valley sells hardware kits for making wooden planes too. Lots of tutorials out there on making woodies. Especially of the Krenov variety.
> 
> - HokieKen


I checked this out and after watching the video, it looks do able.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, I'd probably allow kerfing planes. It sounds like I'll probably take the reins on the next one, if only so I can pester Mos to make a plough plane.

Got two hours in the shop this morning, followed by a day-trip to Fort Union National Monument (it was the logistics center for the USArmy for most of the states in the southwest with something like 400 acres of warehouses & stables), then home and another hour in the shop. The three bowls that are off the lathe and getting finished all moved a little closer to done, but none are done yet. Oh well. Guess I'm not getting started on the next batch of bookcases yet this week…

Making a plane isn't that hard, but tuning it so it makes good shavings can be tricky. The flip side of that is that there's always a need for scrub planes, toothing planes, scraper planes, or a bunch of other kinds that don't have to be quite so perfect.

The Lee Valley / Veritas plane kits are pretty solid. I generally buy them with PMV-11 blades, so even if I botch the kit, there's a nice blade included. ;-)

Pretty out at the fort…


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, Have you checked out Bandalier National Monument yet? Some pretty cool cliff dwellings. We also wanted to go see Tent Rocks the last time we were in Santa Fe but I think that the tribe had it closed while we were there.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I haven't been to Bandelier yet, Nathan, but my sweetie was on vacation a few years ago. We've been avoiding people mostly, and today was windy enough in NE NM that we had the whole fort to ourselves (except for the antelopes), which was perfect.

And yeah, most of the pueblos and reservations are closed still. I imagine that'll be changing soon as vaccination continues, but we've got a lot to see around here where we don't have to worry about people.


----------



## Lazyman

Bandalier is pretty much all outside. I think that there was a small visitor center but you can obviously skip that. We were there during the week and there weren't many people there as I recall.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Nathan. But since my sweetie has already been there, it's down the list a bit. Plus, it's normally pretty busy there if the weather's nice. We've got a long list of other things, so there's no hurry.


----------



## HokieKen

I don't know if Tony is hanging around in this thread or not. But, I was using the mallet he gave me for about the thousandth time just now  Just wanted to say that this swap mallet is by FAR my favorite assembly banger


----------



## Keebler1

Got the second coat of danish oil on my swap project. Will put the third and probably final coat on this evening. I made a couple of 3×3x4 blocks last week and cut them into 4 pieces to make woodcrafts pump and grind mills. Got one drilled on my lathe barely but using my square bit got a little aggressive and blew it up. Went to drill the other from the same blank on my drill press and chipped out the bottom. When i took it off I could crush it in my hand. Pr9bably got it a little too hot drilling. It was 1 3/8 - 1 1/3" square and drilled a 1" hile in it also. So I made a new 3×3x4" block last night. Hopefully this works out.


----------



## BigShooter

I received my swap, and love it! This is my first swap, what should I do, post pics? Wait?


----------



## bndawgs

You want to wait until reveal to day. Dont post any pics yet.


----------



## DavePolaschek

No pictures yet, BigShooter. We post pictures on reveal day (March 22).

Similarly, don't post pictures of what you're building and shipping, but *do* take pictures, so the after your recipient posts pictures on the 22nd, you can write up the project.

When you ship, let us know that. Chris will put an S after your name. He'll also put an R after it now that you've received your goodies.

When all of us have a PSR (we've all shipped and everyone has received their package), we might reveal early (if that's before the 22nd). Up to Chris to make that call.

I think that covers it. A week and change to get your project wrapped up, and then another week for USPS to hopefully get everyone their goodies, and *then* we get to reveal. It's like Christmas morning around here that day.


----------



## treg

I've been collaborating with a metalsmith on a project for many months now and yesterday I drove up to Freeport Maine to meet him and pick up my design and his creation…just an amazing experience. 
Just a teaser pic for now…I've got some final prep work and assembly then I'll be posting


----------



## treg

I've been collaborating with a metalsmith on a project for many months now and yesterday I drove up to Freeport Maine to meet him and pick up my design and his creation…just an amazing experience. 
Just a teaser pic for now…I've got some final prep work and assembly then I'll be posting.


----------



## treg

Oops


----------



## JohnMcClure

Tom, that looks like a big base. Looking forward to seeing what kind of top you put on.

Major milestone in my new shop this morning: wall cabinets are finished. Sliding doors of hardboard in pine tracks.
9 total cabs worth 25 feet, only gaps in the 30ft wall are the windows.


----------



## mikeacg

Wow Tom! I sure didn't see that coming! Can't wait to see it finished!!!

John - I am envious of all that storage! You are making great strides on your shop!!!

Mike


----------



## EarlS

John - sliding doors are a great idea. I don't know how many times I've hit my head on an open cabinet door (enough to cause memory loss for sure). I was lazy (impatient) and bought some metal cabinets. I'm re-configuring one of them for the 3rd time after I realized I put it up too high and in an awkward spot to get into it.

Tom - make sure and take lots of pics for that project post.

Kenny - is that a planter box?

First coat of Arm-R-Coat went on the main part of the project. The finish really makes things pop!!! Had my eldest daughter help out with some bonus ideas. I might even be ready to ship by next weekend. I'm going with UPS rather than USPS on this one though. Weather has been great so I'm splitting my time between the shop and getting out on the bike for some exercise.

I need to start seriously looking at bandsaws or a decent drill press (since I couldn't fix the Porter-Cable runout problem). I'm looking at Rikon and Nova (Rich works there right?) for a drill press, probably a bench top version so I can put storage under it. Bandsaws - Rikon and ?? Thoughts on whether to get the drill press or bandsaw first?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl, if I could have a crappy DP and a good BS, or a crappy BS and a good DP, I'd take the good bandsaw. 
You can do so much with it, and most of the time the crappy DP will be good enough. 
Just my 0.02.


----------



## Lazyman

I think just the opposite John. The way I use them, the band saw is a roughing tool and the drill press I use when I want a precisely drilled hole. My 2 centavos .


----------



## Keebler1

I use my bandsaw more than dp Earl so id say bandsaw first


----------



## recycle1943

> I use my bandsaw more than dp Earl so id say bandsaw first
> 
> - Keebler1


Plus 1 
I have a Grizzly 14" and probably should have got the 6" riser but what I have is working just fine.


----------



## HokieKen

Not a planter Earl. It's one of these things:


















aka A collosal waste of two days worth of shop time.


----------



## Lazyman

Is that so your dogs can eat on the couch? 

Edit: You should be using your shop time testing that mold that I made you while drinking beer.


----------



## HokieKen

That's where I'll eat any dog that even thinks about getting on my couch.

My son wanted one of those big enough to store a 50 lb bag of food inside and couldn't find one.

I'll be pouring epoxy as soon as I can get back into the shop. Probably not today. I'll have to experiment with some epoxy mixes to find the right color.

I'll definitely be into the beer today though


----------



## Keebler1

The Sunday that bad snow/ice storm hit in tx our boiler went out. Had to call a company to come out and fix it. They charged $480 an hr to come out on a sunday and billed us for 12 hrs. I need to make money like that


----------



## JohnMcClure

Keebler I'm sorry to hear that. You may be able to get FEMA assistance, a lot of families have been devastated by this.


----------



## Keebler1

It was at the church wasnt my house so im good. I just found out how bad they gouged the church


----------



## Keebler1

My work for the day.








And I have the blank Nathan gave me yesterday cast with tubes being glued up. Think itll look nice as a cigar pen.









Those test rings got cast as well


----------



## GrantA

Tom I'm digging the base! Can't wait to see what you do with it

John, cabinets look great!

Earl, I may be a little biased but I definitely put a lot more value on a bandsaw than a drill press. I use a little benchtop dp more than the big one because the table is easier to adjust and it has a light and depth stop. One of these days I'll make a depth stop for the big one. Honestly I just use the table height and max quill extension as the stop on it and that's fine hahaha

Kenny, Bo will sit on your couch and you better look the other way Ha! I definitely like that feeding station setup, might have to make him one of those too.


----------



## Lazyman

LOL. Never occurred to me that you might put those rings in some resin.


----------



## grained

I've finally got the bulk of my swap piece glued up. Waiting for things to cure again. 
Here is my piece that was going to be a swap piece, but I changed my mind. I'm experimenting with layers of resin and painting between layers. The wood edge is actually Lake Superior flame birch that was sunken for a hundred years or so. It'll be a box or small cabinet top. Practicing for doing a big piece. 
I received my swap piece and love it. Soon as the yard greens a little I will be taking photos.


----------



## GrantA

That's pretty cool grained!
Keebler I have no idea what you're doing but I bet it'll be cool

Yo Kenny! ;-p we're watching master distiller. On the couch!


----------



## treg

I'm avoiding this project post because it's going to be a long one but in brief for you all here's the deal. The wheel was part of an old elevator system in the mill building I work in…dating back to 1850-1860. I pulled it down and cleaned a century of grime off it and came up with this table idea. Collaborated with a lot of like minded people through the process and it was just a great experience.


----------



## bndawgs

There goes my guess. I was guessing a firewood holder. Lol

That looks awesome


----------



## HokieKen

That's purely fantastic Tom!! I love it 

Waddup Bo. Long as it ain't MY couch ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Grained, that fish piece is awesome! I hope you'll do a project post or a blog on the results and techniques!


----------



## HokieKen

And finally (for today) muchos gracias to Nathan for som collaboration and 3D printing for me! I recently acquired this Buck Rogers plane sans knob. And knobs aren't easy to find (and are impossible to find when you're cheap) so Nathan printed a mold for me so I can try to cast one. In the meantime he sent me one he experimented with some painting techniques.









Edit: And beer. He sent me beer. I really like that dude.


----------



## duckmilk

That table is exceptionally cool Tom, as well as the room where it is situated.

"Edit: And beer. He sent me beer. I really like that dude." 
Me too Kenny )


----------



## clieb91

Dave, Thanks for jumping in with some instruction yesterday. My apologies after the show yesterday I was just drained. I will cal it an okay show and a sucky day winds never stopped and temps barely made it to the 30s.

I have the two receiveds I see here updated up above. Looks like we are now 5 for 5 in shipped and received, just another week left to get them out. A lot of progress in little chunks has been made on Sophia's swap item this weekend

Those are some awesome cabinets John.

Grained that looks really cool and love that you are using the sunken wood.

Tom Love the idea and the history behind the table.

Keebler love how that pen turned out. Those should be some cool blanks. As to the pump n grinds units, I have made only one so far and need to make more but I do remember making the blank bigger than called for as I thought drilling such a large hole with not much walls left was not something I wanted to deal with.

Kenny/Nathan- nice collab on the plane.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's pretty cool, grained.

Keebs, pretty pen.

Tom, nice table, and great story to go with it.

Grant, your buddy looks kinda embarrassed. Were you scratching his belly again?

Kenny, nice knob. Erm.

Chris, no worries. Thanks for catching up on the updates.

Got a finger a little too close to the chuck on the lathe today when sanding. Little bite, and a pretty good sized bruise. Oops. Took the rest of the day off after that. Also snapped a key off in the lock on our garage door. Managed to fish it out eventually, but that wasn't much fun with a tender hand. But now I've got an excuse to replace that lock (which sticks, because the frame shifted as the house settled, and then some gorilla bent the bolt trying to force it closed) when I go to the hardware store to get another key cut.


----------



## Keebler1

I will ship next Saturday. Have to put a couple final touches on my project and then find a box. Once again my project wont fit a flat rate box


----------



## GrantA

Dave he had just seen Kenny's profile pic


----------



## Lazyman

Keebler, I've found it is usually cheaper if you don't ship flat rate, especially since they made the large FRB box so much smaller than it used to be. Also, if you don't have an old Amazon box you can use there is a great box store down in Plano. Really cheap and they've got every size imaginable.

Tom, that is a seriously cool table.

Grained, Now I really want to see what you are going to do with that.

I am sure that Buck Rodgers doesn't feel so naked without his, uhm, knob. A fun little side project to give me a break from reorganizing my shop.

When I was a kid, my Dad use to hang a pork chop around my neck so that the dog would play with me. Now I just buy beer. Besides, I felt like it was a real waste to send a box all the way to VA an NOT fill it up with IPA. Now what we really need to do is to bribe Dave to send us both some La Cumbre Red Ryote and Elevated IPAs from NM. Two of the best IPAs I've ever had.


----------



## EarlS

Oh crap - I'm off by a week????! I thought I had another week to get things out the door. Guess I'd better get moving on the finishing. I need to find a box too.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Keebler, I ve found it is usually cheaper if you don t ship flat rate, especially since they made the large FRB box so much smaller than it used to be. Also, if you don t have an old Amazon box you can use there is a great box store down in Plano. Really cheap and they ve got every size imaginable.


My local shipper does USPS, UPS, and FedEx. If you bring in a flat-rate box, you only get offered the flat rate price, but you can ask "how much would that be UPS if I rewrapped the package?" But if you bring in a plain brown box, you get everything BUT the flat rate price (because that only works for flat-rate packaging).

If the box is "heavy for its size," the flat rate packaging wins. Jam the "spare" space full of wood or yeast nutrient solution, and it's fairly easy to get into that range. Pack with bubble-wrap or rags or shavings, and you'll end up with a box that's probably going cheapest via UPS.

That said, I still use the flat rate packaging a lot of the time. The difference isn't that big (maybe a buck or two), and I have something like 20 of the old boxes sitting in my shop, and they still work if you have them. And last I checked, you could still order them from the USPS store, they just don't stock them in the post office.

For this swap, I build a wooden box to hold my swap items, sized to fit into a medium flat-rate box, then built my swap items to fit into that box. Seems to have worked pretty well, though I did have to decide which of the three different medium FRBs to build to.

Earl, time's fun when you're having flies?


----------



## recycle1943

as far as boxes go - the local grocery store has them, there's a recycle site nearby that always has nice clean boxes (if you look around) and I have a razor knife and shipping tape - using that method the box always the right size.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I use ups pickup at my local hardware store. Every 8 or 10 packages I get a free one. This swap my partner lived out far enough it was an extra charge for delivery.


----------



## GrantA

Don't ever take duck's hat…
Never…
Ever…


----------



## duckmilk

^ I could see that happening.


----------



## hairy

You can have my girl, but don't touch my hat . Lyle Lovett


----------



## bndawgs

Man, I just realized that I need a bowl gouge. I've done so much work with a spindle gouge and a bowl gouge would have made things so much easier.


----------



## Lazyman

What are you turning Steve? It is generally not a good idea to use spindle turning tools on cross grain turning like bowls unless they are the kind that are made from a rod (not forged from flat stock). Bad things can happen.


----------



## bndawgs

> What are you turning Steve? It is generally not a good idea to use spindle turning tools on cross grain turning like bowls unless they are the kind that are made from a rod (not forged from flat stock). Bad things can happen.
> 
> - Lazyman


Not turning anything currently, but yes in the past I've fooled around with some bowls and had a hell of a time.

I've just been watching a bunch of turning videos and noticed that they all had nice large bowl gouges.


----------



## drsurfrat

*Everyone* needs a bowl gouge (well, and a lathe). I bought a Robert Sorby half inch bowl gouge and reshaped it to a fingernail grind. (they have them now) Incredibly versatile; it works well on spindles. Rockler and Woodcraft are distributors, I think, and if you get it online, you might save a couple bucks by just getting the tool without a handle and make your own.


----------



## HokieKen

I also have a 1/2" sorby bowl gouge and it's the heat. I like a steeper bevel so I can really eat though end grain. I probably use my spindle gouges more but that's just because I don't turn that many bowls.

I gad gotten to a point where I was getting pretty handy with my skews but I swear if I go more than a few weeks without using them, it's like going back to square one. For spindles, you just can't beat em though.


----------



## HokieKen

Got into some Texas IPAs Nathan sent me this evening. Half way through number two and I won't turn on the tablesaw…









Yum!


----------



## Keebler1

I heard there was a trick about drawing a line down the center of the piece and keeping the skew below that. Wonder if a laser level line would work and help. Of course ive never used a skew so its just what i heard on a podcast


----------



## drsurfrat

I'm w Kenny, it takes constant practice. It can give a surface smoother than 400 grit, but one catch and you have DEEP spirals all the way around that perfect surface you just made. There are so many degrees of freedom that one line probably isn't going to guarantee anything. But you should try it, don't listen to me…


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, put your skew below the centerline and let us know how it went ;-) JK. Don't do that. And quit listening to that podcast.


----------



## HokieKen

What the hell, let's go for a third. Texas might not be worth a crap in the snow but they can brew some beer


----------



## Lazyman

Yeah that Legal Draft is a goodun'. I had a Deep Ellum with dinner tonight. It is sort of my "light" beer lately. Sort of a medium hoppy bitterness and goes well with dinner.

Let me know what you think of the Dream Crusher 2X RIPA. I haven't had one in over a year because the last batch I had was not so good. Used to be one of my favorites.


----------



## Lazyman

> I heard there was a trick about drawing a line down the center of the piece and keeping the skew below that. Wonder if a laser level line would work and help. Of course ive never used a skew so its just what i heard on a podcast
> 
> - Keebler1


 I suspect that what they mean is that you should only cut using the bottom half of the skew's edge so you would draw a line on middle of the edge of the skew and make sure you only cut below that line. Take a look at this video by Allan Batty. It is a little long but the first half at least is a pretty good introduction to spindle turning and the link should be queued up to the right before (19:27 in) where he explains how to use a skew for a pealing cut. I like Brian Havens' Youtube videos too. I like the way he explains how each tool works on the lathe.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh shoot! I thought you said Hopadillo! I'll have to get back to you on the dreamcrusher later ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Oh wait, did you say Yessir?


----------



## HokieKen

Oh wait…. Dreamcrusher. Yeah, I have that one too.


----------



## Lazyman

BEER!


----------



## EarlS

Let's see: Kenny 6 - the rest of us - 0. I think that is a shut out.

Meanwhile, the final coat of finish went on the main part of the swap project last night. Oddly, there were still a few localized spots that weren't dry when I checked it this morning before heading to work. Shop temperature is set to 76 so I sure hope everything is dry this afternoon when I get home. There are a couple more pieces that need another coat or two of finish. Looks like I'm heading to Menards after work to find a box as well as some bubble wrap, and maybe some glitter??

Side question - has anyone used the Watco Rejuvenating Oil? I noticed that the edge and some of the top of our Thomas Moser cherry dining room table is really bleached out and the product info on the Watco sounds like it might be just the thing. The table was originally finished with wax and either BLO or tung oil.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Haven't used that, Earl, but I've used the Howard Restore-a-Finish, which is, I think, a similar blend of oils and a little stain. It's ok for a quick touch-up but it's never going to fool anyone that you actually had refinished the piece. The citrus oils they include do help get the dirt and gunk off, then evaporate fairly quickly, and the stain builds gradually, so you can get to more or less the right color. For a small scratch, I think it's fine. I've been less impressed with it on larger areas. My deco dressers that have chips out of the veneer will probably get a full restoration treatment one of these years, but the Restore-a-Finish made the chips less obvious while I get good enough to replace the missing bits of veneer correctly.


----------



## drsurfrat

> ... find a box as well as some bubble wrap, and maybe some glitter??
> - EarlS


I forgot *glitter*!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, I won Earl. Grand prize, a massive headache…


----------



## Lazyman

You're welcome.


----------



## EarlS

> Yep, I won Earl. Grand prize, a massive headache…
> 
> - HokieKen


You know what the solution to you problem is??

*MORE BEER*

BTW Nathan, next time you send Kenny beer, make sure it isn't quite so good. Just trying to help out a friend. He's not as young as he used to be.


----------



## Keebler1

> BTW Nathan, next time you send Kenny beer, make sure it isn t quite so good.
> 
> - EarlS


Got it send Kenny the rejects


----------



## grained

FRak. I was assembling part of my swap piece and it split down the grain. Off to resaw and glue up a stronger version. this may throw my shipping to Saturday. It was a pretty important part.

aside from that its a rainy day her in MN. the snow is quickly disappearing and my seeds showed up for me to start some plants indoors (we don't plant til mid-late may here).

I just bought the Rikon bandsaw and love it so far. I was originally going to get the bandsaw available at Home Depot but switched to the Rikon when I saw the increased depth and amount of metal in the Rikon version. Have it currently set up at my neighbors while I reorganize my space.

The goal for this summer is to get the shop workable and see if I can make enough product at a profit to get my one person shop going to fill the space of the job I lost due to covid. I made the cool displays in Party City Stores. such as the gumboil machines, sculptures, signage, etc. it was all done here in MN. With covid my entire division was axed. It stinks and there won't be similar work for a long time. Im looking at similar career fields but my knowledge and experience doesn't quite match what companies are looking for. I may end up teaching shop. Thats where my degree lies but I'm lacking the license. I think I can do it. I have the bulk of the equipment though Id like to add on a decent sized laser and cnc down the road. Only other bigger tool I lack is a chop saw and some smaller items such as routers.


----------



## EarlS

Grained - which version of Rikon did you purchase? Where did you order it from? I'm curious to hear what folks think of their bandsaw as I'm starting to get serious about buying a decent one and getting rid of the WEN piece of junk I have now.

Keebler - I'm sure you could throw in an empty or two just to mess with his mind a bit. As I said, just trying to help.


----------



## HokieKen

Nope, no more beer Earl. I emptied the fridge last night and think I'll leave it empty for a while 

Nathan did a bang up job with that sixer though. Not a stinker in the bunch


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Nope, no more beer Earl. I emptied the fridge last night and think I'll leave it empty for a while
> 
> Nathan did a bang up job with that sixer though. Not a stinker in the bunch
> 
> - HokieKen


After the first few, the last few always taste good.


----------



## grained

I went with the 10" Rikon available at Menards. model #10-305. no need to order since it was in stock a mile up the road.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> FRak. I was assembling part of my swap piece and it split down the grain. Off to resaw and glue up a stronger version. this may throw my shipping to Saturday. It was a pretty important part.


Pretty sure we've all had that happen. Hang in there.

After building my carving tools till on Monday and actually getting some of my bench top back, I've spent the last two days trying to finish the three/four bowls that are in progress and sitting on the corner of my bench. I got asked today when the heck I was going to get back to building bookcases so I can finish unpacking the books, so I guess it's about time to quit putzing around with the lathe for a while.


----------



## EarlS

I picked up the shipping supplies and a few screws I needed for the swap project last night. How is it that I have a couple of 36 drawer small parts cabinets full of miscellaneous screws and such but I can never find the size I need? Anyone else have that problem?

I saw a forum thread discussing 14" bandsaw options. The Harvey C-14 caught my eye. Now I just have to ask permission from SWMBO.


----------



## bndawgs

Earl, I've been a big fan of my Rikon 10-326. I use it for resawing. And it's a great companion to my pm 14"


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, I bought a JointMaker Pro from Bridge City Tools after Harvey bought them.

It was assembled such that it appeared to be fully functional when it arrived, but the screws for the blade weren't tightened. This meant that when I used it, the blade eventually bound a little, flexed out of its holder, and ended up stripping three of the little plastic gears which advance the blade.

I contacted BCT. Crickets. I contacted John Economaki via his blog, and got the replacement parts I needed a few weeks later, but the whole thing kinda left a bad taste in my mouth, and the JMP still sits broken in the corner of my shop because I haven't wanted to finish tearing it down and putting it back together.

My understanding is that there's one guy doing all of the support for Harvey Industries in the US. Maybe the one I dealt with got replaced, but he wasn't answering the phones or email back when I tried to reach them. Yes, there was a plague on, but he responded quick enough once I got John involved. Just hadn't responded when I contacted their normal support channels, not even with a "sorry, busy. Get back to you soon." Seems like that should be the primary duty of your support guy.

Get a Harvey if you want, they're probably great machines. But my experience when I needed warranty support and spare parts from them was not good. I've heard similar things about BCT since they were bought by Harvey, too. It may just have been one guy causing the problems, but it sure soured me on the company.


----------



## HokieKen

So does that mean you didn't buy the pencil maker Dave? ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Not exactly sure what my friend did here. But it looks like he might have had some trouble sanding these keys to get them to fit. He wants to clean up the gaps and conceal them better.










My thought was to dig out some of the glue and mix in some walnut sawdust with either epoxy or CA glue to put in there.

Any other ideas? I feel like he might have gotten a little bit anxious to put them in and ended up sanding too much. I used the template to route the keys.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would route bigger keys over those and put them in right.


----------



## HokieKen

Got a templates slightly larger than those two Steve? You could route those out and cut new ones to fit. You using the Whiteside inlay kit? I've never had to tweek the fit on butterflies with it. Just persuade them lightly with a mallet and plane them flush.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL. Great minds.


----------



## hairy

> Seems like that should be the primary duty of your support guy.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


In my experience, their primary duty is to say it's my fault and not covered.


----------



## bndawgs

> Got a templates slightly larger than those two Steve? You could route those out and cut new ones to fit. You using the Whiteside inlay kit? I ve never had to tweek the fit on butterflies with it. Just persuade them lightly with a mallet and plane them flush.
> 
> - HokieKen


Yes, using the whiteside inlay kit. had a few hiccups in that i didn't have a circle adapter thing to accept the bushing for my 1617, so i had to use a palm makita. this meant that i couldn't use the plunge adpater, so i had to manually plunge the bit into the wood for the key. so maybe they were small to start with?

what sucks is that my buddy wanted white oak for the keys. i got a little too aggressive with the cutting depth for the keys. ended up getting the bit too hot and melting the template. I know, I know. In my defense, I hadn't eaten lunch yet.

so if we got with bigger keys, I should do the outline of the pocket with the 1/8" bit, then hog out the rest carefully with a bigger bit correct? i don't have a bushing kit unfortunately.


----------



## Lazyman

Earl, my parts bins have 86 drawers and I still don't have the right screw in stock half the time, although it is kind of funny how often I find what I need in metal tin where I throw all the extra leftover parts from assemblies and the screws from disassemblies when I recycle old stuff.



> ...Just hadn't responded when I contacted their normal support channels, not even with a "sorry, busy. Get back to you soon." Seems like that should be the primary duty of your support guy.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


One of my pet peeves. It takes next to zero work to setup a support email and turn on auto vacation response so that customer at least knows that the something happened, though I have gotten zero response after that from some companies too. Some of them must forget to check email. In any event, if they don't have or answer a customer support phone number, I would not buy from them (again). For major purchases, I typically test them by calling the customer support number with some dumb questions about the product just to see how they handle it.


----------



## Keebler1

Steve I have a bosch router and I have the guide bushing adapter. Send me a message if you want me to ship it to you. Of course I would want it bqck once your done no hurry though as I dont see a need for it anytine soon


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Steve, go around with the 1/8" bit then waste the rest however you want. I usually just use the 1/8" bit for small areas like that since it's already in the router.

Is there a deadline on this? If not, I'd wait until you can get the bushings properly mounted in your Bosch. I bought the adapter thing they sell and immediately returned it. It had way too much slop to suit me. I bought an aftermarket plate that accepts the bushings directly and it was a much better solution IMO.

If it is something you have to get done quickly and can't wait for shipping, I'd probably do them manually. Cut the butterflies first then trace them onto the board and use a knife and/or chisel to set the walls then chisel out the waste. It'll give you a nice, tight fit, it just takes a little more work.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> One of my pet peeves. It takes next to zero work to setup a support email and turn on auto vacation response so that customer at least knows that the something happened, though I have gotten zero response after that from some companies too. Some of them must forget to check email. In any event, if they don t have or answer a customer support phone number, I would not buy from them (again). For major purchases, I typically test them by calling the customer support number with some dumb questions about the product just to see how they handle it.


Right, Nathan. But no response via email, and the phone just rang and then gave me "the voice mailbox is full."

When I contacted John, my first question was whether they had gone out of business, because that's what it felt like.

As I said, it could've just been one guy causing the problems, and it was around the time that COVID lockdowns started in California, but THAT was only because it had taken them five months to get me my JMP in the first place.

John was very responsive. And once kicked in the kiester, the support guy was. All the other Harvey Industries people on the email thread were silent.


----------



## bndawgs

> Steve I have a bosch router and I have the guide bushing adapter. Send me a message if you want me to ship it to you. Of course I would want it bqck once your done no hurry though as I dont see a need for it anytine soon
> 
> - Keebler1


Keebler,

Let me get back to you on that. I definitely appreciate the offer.



> Yeah Steve, go around with the 1/8" bit then waste the rest however you want. I usually just use the 1/8" bit for small areas like that since it s already in the router.
> 
> Is there a deadline on this? If not, I d wait until you can get the bushings properly mounted in your Bosch. I bought the adapter thing they sell and immediately returned it. It had way too much slop to suit me. I bought an aftermarket plate that accepts the bushings directly and it was a much better solution IMO.
> 
> If it is something you have to get done quickly and can t wait for shipping, I d probably do them manually. Cut the butterflies first then trace them onto the board and use a knife and/or chisel to set the walls then chisel out the waste. It ll give you a nice, tight fit, it just takes a little more work.
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks for that link Kenny. I asked him what he thought about making new ones and he's going to think about it. Unfortunately, I think he wants to get it finished sooner than later so he might just want to try and fix these. I definitely wouldn't have the confidence to try chisel work on his slab, so I'm going to need to depend on a router.

On a 2" slab, how thick of keys would you do? I think these are 5/8" and I was wondering if we made new ones of just making them 3/8" or so


----------



## HokieKen

Definitely Steve. I usually only go 1/4" deep or so.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The old keys would still be in there for the support needed. The new ones could be 1/8"+ thick and be fine.

Remind your friend that the slab probably cost a ton of cash and he will always stare at the mistakes in those butterflies and ALWAYS wish he took the time to have them done right. Lots of money to leave it ********************y.


----------



## HokieKen

Steve - cant really tell how bad the gaps are but, if your buddy takes a ball peen hammer and LIGHTLY raps the wood on each side of the gaps, it will probably close them up. Then he'll have to sand it smooth. I've never done it with inlay but I've done it many times with miters and it's always worked. The bigger the ball, the better and 100 light taps is better than one whopper.


----------



## bndawgs

> The old keys would still be in there for the support needed. The new ones could be 1/8"+ thick and be fine.
> 
> Remind your friend that the slab probably cost a ton of cash and he will always stare at the mistakes in those butterflies and ALWAYS wish he took the time to have them done right. Lots of money to leave it ********************y.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Yes, I was there when he bought the slab. It was about $275. lol

Should we do butterflies on the bottom as well?


----------



## Keebler1

Guys help….Ive started watching videos on bespoke pen making…..stop me before i dive off the deep end. On a similar thought have you all heard of bullseye turning supply? She has some kits that make it as close as you can get to making a bespoke pen without having to make threads. They look kinda neat. Dont have a collet chuck set and im also wanting to start some segmented work. Me and my damn rabbit holes…or should I say stupid youtube videos i watch and podcasts i listen to


----------



## HokieKen

I think the high-end pen market is pretty much a thing of the past Keebler. How many people use a pen on a regular basis these days? If it's something you want to make because you want to make it, that's one thing. Or for gifts. But if you're expecting to make it profitable, I'd probably give a lot of thought to who's buying them. The kits on Bullseye do look pretty nice though and they aren't terribly expensive


----------



## KelleyCrafts

IMO, you don't need them on the bottom. Kenny's idea is decent unless the glue is at the surface which I imagine it is, you won't close a gap peening into glue I don't think. The gaps on the bigger butterfly look fairly large.

I would totally redo it. If you wanted crappy looking work then a cheaper table would be in order. Take the slab away from him and buy him a sheet of prefinished plywood if he doesn't do it right. I'll buy the slab for $100 since it's gappy now.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Keebs, never heard of that company but the G2 is my favorite mass produced store pen and it looks like those take the refills for that.

They look interesting. I might give them a go.


----------



## HokieKen

I agree, none on the bottom and redoing it is definitely the right call. And Dave's right, peening won't work if there's glue in the way.


----------



## bndawgs

> IMO, you don't need them on the bottom. Kenny's idea is decent unless the glue is at the surface which I imagine it is, you won't close a gap peening into glue I don't think. The gaps on the bigger butterfly look fairly large.
> 
> I would totally redo it. If you wanted crappy looking work then a cheaper table would be in order. Take the slab away from him and buy him a sheet of prefinished plywood if he doesn't do it right. I'll buy the slab for $100 since it's gappy now.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


haha, yeah you're right. I'm going to tell him we're redoing them. I went ahead and ordered an adapter plate for my Bosch.


----------



## Keebler1

Wasnt looking to make a profit. As it is I can hardly sell the stuff I make now. Just something new and interesting to do. Question is which rabbit hole will I go down first….3d printer or bespoke pens or segmenting….


----------



## bndawgs

Segmenting seems to be the cheapest.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I like the pens Keebler. I'll probably order a few. Gifts and personal use for me. Literally the main reason is the refills it uses. They do look better than kit pens mostly because it's all whatever material you use instead of the rest of the pen. Wonder if pin jaws would be enough to hold the mandrels or if a collet adapter is really needed.


----------



## Keebler1

If I ordered a couple I was probably gonna use my jacobs chuck to hold them. Exotic blanks does have the penn state collet chuck system for $89 which is $10 cheaper than penn state sells it for


----------



## recycle1943

I've had a nut & bolt/screw bin for nearly 40 years and have been throwing extras in it since then. I found that when I needed a certain size or length of something I could never find it.










Soooo - Last week I started cleaning out, naw - throwing away is the correct description. My trash guy is also a gleaner meaning that anything with a recycle value goes on the tray on the side of the garbage truck. 
A box just like this was waiting for him on Friday and this one is going tomorrow.










It looks like one more time will get the bins in a mangeable situation


----------



## recycle1943

Almost forgot - mark me down for having shipped to my newest victim
I had everything wrapped and taped then remembered that I hadn't taken any pictures progress or finished. Maybe he'll like them enough to post a couple pics at reveal.


----------



## EarlS

FWIW - Kenny sent me a mechanical pencil he turned that is my favorite marking tool. It is thick, heavy, and looks awesome. Don't know about making pens, but that pencil is the BOMB!!! While I'm bragging about stuff I've gotten from LJ swaps I should also include the mallet Dave K made for me with a purpleheart handle, or the little brass tapper. I'm sure I forgot others, but I don't want Kenny getting a big head thinking he is too special.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, 41 entrys since my last check on here.



> I went with the 10" Rikon available at Menards. model #10-305. no need to order since it was in stock a mile up the road.
> 
> - grained


Grained, I have a craftsman 10 inch which is the same as the Rikon. It's a very nice saw. Easy to align, strong and good dust collection. My only complaint is resawing. Just don't seems to open up as much as I need. But there are ways around that. 

Today was the jeffswildwood day in court. Oh yea. 50 in a 35. Surprise. The officer said he wanted to talk to me before the hearing. He said you have a perfect driving record and I want to work with you. When I went before the judge, he moved to dismiss it. The judge said he was ok with that. Lucky day! I may be off to buy a lottery ticket!

On the down side, my blood pressure has been all jacked up lately. Really had me sick. The doctor increased meds. Hope that helps. I even feel too bad to wood work.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

please take care of your self Jeff your health is most important thing in the world :<))


----------



## HokieKen

> FWIW - Kenny …is my favorite. ...thick, heavy, and looks awesome. Don t know about … Dave K …but …Kenny … is too special.
> 
> - EarlS


When I read your post Earl, that ^ is all I see.


----------



## recycle1943

> FWIW - Kenny …is my favorite. ...thick, heavy, and looks awesome. Don t know about … Dave K …but …Kenny … is too special.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> When I read your post Earl, that ^ is all I see.
> 
> - HokieKen


I saw the same thing Kenny - Earl sure is a nice guy


----------



## treg

Grained, I have the same Rikon 305…its a good little saw. Only trouble I have is finding a variety of blades for it…but I abuse the heck out of it and its holding up well.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> please take care of your self Jeff your health is most important thing in the world :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Thanks buddy.


----------



## DavePolaschek

We're you singing "I can't drive 55!" When he pulled you over, Jeff? Good job skating on that one.

Watch the BP, buddy. Gotta keep your health!


----------



## Woodmaster1

Speaking of health I got shot #2 today and I ask for the Scarlett V. I don't think they ever read the Scarlett Letter because the analogy was missed. I thought I was being a joker. They must not make it required reading in school anymore.


----------



## clieb91

Been Busy around here. Recycle1943 I wil mark you as shipped. Looking forward to some finish here shortly and getting it in a box.

Jeff, Congrats on the ticket. Watch that BP.

Keebler, I'll have to check out those pens never heard of them. Watch out for those rabbit holes though there always seems to be no bottom to them.  
One of the reasons I have been playing with the laminates is to keep me from spending more money.

CtL


----------



## Lazyman

Jeff, A little time in the shop might be just the thing to lower your BP. It definitely calms me down. I find the zen of a using a nice sharp jack plane is one of the best ways to to chill. Shhhhhick.


----------



## HokieKen

I dunno Nathan. Most of my shop time is relaxing but there are some sessions that inspire unhealthy reactions…

Keep healthy Jeff! The weather's breaking. Maybe a few afternoons outside with the lathe will soothe the savage beast


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hey Kenny, had someone looking for lumber in SC in my Turned Elm Bowl project. I seem to recall you knowing of a place…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks for the well wishes guys. Maybe back to the shop is what I need. I've done zero projects since before Christmas.


----------



## HokieKen

> Hey Kenny, had someone looking for lumber in SC in my Turned Elm Bowl project. I seem to recall you knowing of a place…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Probably West Penn Hardwoods you're thinking of Dave. It's in Hickory NC. I've never bought wood in SC. It's worth the 3 hour drive from Roanoke depending on what's needed. For exotics and turning stock, they're reject bins are a goldmine.


----------



## GrantA

I just caught up on the thread while slurping down my coffee… Jeff I hope the BP is improving, shop time should help, as long as you're doing something that relaxes you. Watch the sodium intake too- it's amazing how much is in pre-packaged foods that you wouldn't even necessarily think of as processed foods.

Now Earl… Buddy… 








You say you're getting serious about a bandsaw eh? How high is yer ceiling? If you have at least 9ft you can fit a tannewitz gh in there! If not there are 30" saws out there too. I have to say after the little bit I've used my gh, she's all I ever dreamed of  possibly the best feature that I didn't give any thought to before having it is the table size! You have about 3ft x 4ft of cast iron to support your materials. Not the little 12 12" or whatever the delta and clones have. So even if you get a smaller saw I'd highly recommend building a bigger table for it! 
Let me know if I need to find and/or ship you one hehe


----------



## HokieKen

Holy crap Grant. 3×4 ft bandsaw table? That's bigger than my tablesaw and router table combined! And damn near as big as my workbench :-/


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Would be funny in Earls one car garage sized shop.


----------



## Keebler1

With a bandsaw that size I think Earl would have a fit with all the mess it makes


----------



## GrantA

It's actually amazing how well designed the DC (at least on a tannewitz) is. I could probably put a filter bag for one of those wall hanging DCs on the dust port and be happy with that.


----------



## OzarkSawdust

Swap box SHIPPED!! I hope the glitter bomb makes it through the detectors…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I don't know if Tony is hanging around in this thread or not. But, I was using the mallet he gave me for about the thousandth time just now  Just wanted to say that this swap mallet is by FAR my favorite assembly banger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


looks like its holding up very well Im glad you like and use it :<))))))))))))))


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan found this article that might be of interest to you or anyone else who 3d prints


----------



## Woodmaster1

That would have been good info when I taught. I had a top of the line 3D printer with great resolution this procedure would finished off the students projects great. The 3D derby cars would have looked awesome for the contest. Started the contest 9 years ago, retired 6 years ago and the teachers that replaced me still have the contest. Not bad for an idea I stumbled onto surfing the internet.


----------



## GrantA

Are any of you in the market for a super nice but reasonably priced metal lathe? It's an 11" logan with everything you need to start cutting


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks for the info, Kenny! I knew you sometimes did interstate transport of lumber for questionable purposes, just couldn't remember which state you were transporting it from.

Good job, OzarkSawdust!

In other news, my sweetie and I just got our appointments from the state. We get our Fauci Ouchies on Sunday. Lots of neighbors have been complaining and driving to CO or Amarillo to get shots, but we figured after a year of hanging out at home, what's another month or two?


----------



## Lazyman

I did some research on the chemical smoothing when I painted one of the plane knobs I printed for Kenny. I decided against it in this case because I was afraid that the smooth surface might not adhere as well with the primer. The primer actually acts to fill as well so with just sanding, I got a pretty smooth surface, and since it was just a prototype anyway, I didn't even work that hard to get it perfect because I figured the color wasn't quite right anyway.


----------



## HokieKen

It was super smooth


----------



## doubleG469

> Wasnt looking to make a profit. As it is I can hardly sell the stuff I make now. Just something new and interesting to do. Question is which rabbit hole will I go down first….3d printer or bespoke pens or segmenting….
> 
> - Keebler1


Segmenting, it's a lot of fun. there are several design software to help you out plan projects and the SegEasy sled and templates make it almost dummy proof. ( I have a coupe of the templates if you want to make copies) I just bought the segeasy glue up plate to do some open segmented projects. When I find some time of course.


----------



## Keebler1

Gary I might have to take you up on that offer if I get to building the sled after my other projects before my 3d printer comes in. Gonna 3d print the wedges


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Are any of you in the market for a super nice but reasonably priced metal lathe? It s an 11" logan with everything you need to start cutting


That's sorely tempting, Grant, but by the time I built another shop for metalwork, and then built a casita to live in because my sweetie kicked me out of the house, I don't think it would end up being very reasonably priced….


----------



## GrantA

Here's a picture. Figure $2k shipped to you, I think I could make that work


----------



## HokieKen

That is a good deal Grant. I'm too lazy to switch things around in my shop though ;-p


----------



## EarlS

Grant - I would have to add on to my shop or lay that beast on its side. SWMBO vetoed my plans anyway. I made the mistake of pitching the bandsaw to her in when she came in the shop and the bright yellow Supercell caught her eye. She is still a bit upset with the "actual" price of that little beauty so I got shut down pretty fast. Looks like I'm stuck with the WEN for now.

That is a nice looking metal lathe though.

I should be dropping the box off at the UPS store this afternoon.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Grant, that's a great deal and would make for a nice little road trip to pick it up from where I'm at. Unfortunately I just spent that much this morning after changing my Woodmizer order to a bigger mill, I had already mentally outgrown the first one I ordered.


----------



## HokieKen

That must suck Yeti. I have never mentally outgrown anything.


----------



## mikeacg

> Nathan found this article that might be of interest to you or anyone else who 3d prints
> 
> - Keebler1


"However, if you use IPA vapors for smoothing (as you would with ABS/acetone), the process might take up to several hours. To speed it up, IPA should be applied directly onto the surface of your 3D prints."

Sounds like a terrible waste of good beer but I guess whatever floats your boat! I haven't ordered my 3D printer yet (I need to get caught up first so I have time to play with it!)...

Mike


----------



## mikeacg

Awful tempting Grant… Ask me in a couple months when the snow is gone so I can get it in my shop!

Mike


----------



## bigblockyeti

Most things are better when they're bigger, most things.


----------



## Keebler1

Mike order the printer and send it to my place save me the hassle


----------



## Keebler1

I usually like delivering to costco DC. Not today the bills show I have 468 cases of a single product on the trailer. Actual count was 462. Costco refused the whole load because of the discrepancy about 0900. Still waiting to see what to do about it?


----------



## OzarkSawdust

> Nathan found this article that might be of interest to you or anyone else who 3d prints
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> "However, if you use IPA vapors for smoothing (as you would with ABS/acetone), the process might take up to several hours. To speed it up, IPA should be applied directly onto the surface of your 3D prints."
> 
> Sounds like a terrible waste of good beer but I guess whatever floats your boat! I haven t ordered my 3D printer yet (I need to get caught up first so I have time to play with it!)...
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


IPA vapors ?? Is that the same thing as a beer fart?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's a nice lathe Grant. My 11" Logan is the long version and sometimes I wish it weren't.

$2k shipped is a decent deal too.


----------



## Lazyman

It's a good thing there is no room in my shop or I would have a whole new metal working rabbit hole to explore.


----------



## bndawgs

Grant, before you sell that lathe, I have a quick job that I could use on it


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan ill take that laguna off your hands and now you have room for Grants lathe


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Here s a picture. Figure $2k shipped to you, I think I could make that work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


That picture reminds of my teaching days. I had 6 of those and 2 larger ones. I miss being able to make things I need.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Thanks for the info, Kenny! I knew you sometimes did interstate transport of lumber for questionable purposes, just couldn't remember which state you were transporting it from.
> 
> Good job, OzarkSawdust!
> 
> In other news, my sweetie and I just got our appointments from the state. We get our Fauci Ouchies on Sunday. Lots of neighbors have been complaining and driving to CO or Amarillo to get shots, but we figured after a year of hanging out at home, what's another month or two?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I got my second shot yesterday. 1st shot nothing second shot arm is a little sore but nothing bad.


----------



## GrantA

Steve, I have more bahaha don't worry


----------



## EarlS

Chris - mark me down with a UPS.

Note to self: don't buy so much glitter next time - a tubafor drink holder needed a 16×16x22 box and weighed 23 lbs.


----------



## GrantA

Whew. Someone is buying the lathe for more than I'd want to spend on it. Helping a friend and avoiding another tool purchase - it's been a good day


----------



## Keebler1

Think I see a 3d printer in my future after this.


----------



## HokieKen

That's pretty cool lookin Keebs!


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks just ordered a printer and some black filamemt. Gonna work on learning cad so I can create my own designs. Need to work on my sanding cause theres still slight scratches in the filament. The filament shined up nice no ca glue needed


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan you have something headed your way once I swing by thr post office tomorrow


----------



## JohnMcClure

Any of you fellas recommend a way to make baseboard look right with this crazy floor situation? We are turning the garage into a bonus room now that all my crap is moved into the shop.


----------



## DavePolaschek

John, I would do something simple with a quarter-round on top. Maybe an inch high (or 3/4) on the right, and then however high it needs to be on the left so the top of the baseboard is a straight line.

Trying to jog the baseboard down around that step is a lot of work and won't ever look right, but I grew up in an old farmhouse with uneven floors, and we had some 6" high baseboard that went through the whole house. The bottom edge of it looked like a roller coaster, but the top was straight and looked ok. As my dad put in new floors, he just ripped off the bottom of the baseboard and put it right back in the same place.

Edit to add: I had a glue joint fail on me this morning on a piece I had mostly turned. Solution? Use the lathe as a clamp after turning clean ends to re-glue.


----------



## MikeB_UK

John
I'd go with keeping the top level - but it kinda depends on how long the lower section of floor goes.
If it's just a small section, glue the extra to the bottom, keep the top level.
If it's longer, treat it like a really small stair and slope it down.


----------



## Keebler1

John I say forget turning the garage into another room use it for lumber storage. Get you a bandsaw mill and you can become the Matt Cremona of Houston lol


----------



## Keebler1

Mark me as shipped


----------



## bndawgs

How can I tell if this table is worth anything? Has a broken leg and missing the leaf it looks like. I need room, so was thinking about cutting up the top to make a toolbox with.










Says Morganton underneath the top


----------



## drsurfrat

A quick net search said that they were around since the 1940's 
site
Since it's broken, I vote toolbox.


----------



## grained

Those table legs could make a nice handle if it's an open carryall style toolbox.

My swap piece ships Monday. That piece breaking really screwed up my timeline.

In the meantime it's beautiful out and I'm waiting for glue to dry so I'll be outside power carving. Wonder if I have any masks around for the dust. HAHAHA. Things you never wonder about during Covid.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks for the suggestions on baseboard, Dave P and Mike B!
Sorry Keebs. Ain't gonna happen. 
Grant, you want this? 
Treadmill motor with integral gearbox.









I'm going to play with this when I get the chance, maybe find a use for it:


----------



## Lazyman

Don't be surprised if the table top is veneered so plan accordingly. If it really dates from the 40's it is probably real wood and not particleboard but if you plan box joints or dovetails it might not look that great.

Speaking of salvaging tables. Here is my current project. A $25 Boyhill Brasília table. I don't have a picture of it before is stripped off the multiple layers of paint and other gunk from being used in a garage for storage but here are some of the stains that went through the finish I had to deal with. 









And here it is after 4 coats of shellac and a a coat of wax as of this morning.










I'll be hauling this up to NYC in a month or so.


----------



## OzarkSawdust

> Don't be surprised if the table top is veneered so plan accordingly. If it really dates from the 40's it is probably real wood and not particleboard but if you plan box joints or dovetails it might not look that great.
> 
> Speaking of salvaging tables. Here is my current project. A $25 Boyhill Brasília table. I don't have a picture of it before is stripped off the multiple layers of paint and other gunk from being used in a garage for storage but here are some of the stains that went through the finish I had to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is after 4 coats of shellac and a a coat of wax as of this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be hauling this up to NYC in a month or so.
> 
> - Lazyman


Just what I didn't need…another project. I didn't want to get into furniture refinishing, but Nathan, that's one fine looking table! How long did you work on it? I may have to keep my eyes open for something.


----------



## Keebler1

Mark me as recieved


----------



## GrantA

John you should build yourself a 2×72 belt grinder with that!

It has been gorgeous outside today and I got to enjoy it shooting at clays with some friends. That makes for an awesome day.


----------



## Keebler1

This will make a neat slimline. Just turned and sanded with 150 grit


----------



## Lazyman

> Just what I didn't need…another project. I didn't want to get into furniture refinishing, but Nathan, that's one fine looking table! How long did you work on it? I may have to keep my eyes open for something.
> 
> -Gary - in Lamar MO


I didn't keep a real close track of time. Probably about 3-4 hours to strip it plus another 2 hours because I had to bleach the wood on the half round ends and one of the leaves to remove the stains, which isn't normally part of the process. The nice thing about most Broyhill from this era is it was finished with shellac so removing and cleaning off the old finish was as simple as DNA and an abrasive pad if it is particularly grimey. Because of the bleaching, I applied a stain to all of the pieces to get them back to close to original color. Reapplying shellac was an afternoon but most of that was waiting for each coat to dry, though one nice thing about shellac is that you can get 4 coats on in just a few hours because it dries so fast. Another hour to wax and buff. So I would guess between 8 and 10 hours of total time but spread out over a couple of weeks. Probably about double the normal amount of work because of the condition this one was in. I still need to clean up the base and aprons but I am not planning a completely refinish there. I'll clean off the old shellac and and grime with a little DNA, but not a total strip down and then apply a few coats of shellac followed by some paste wax. The paste wax not only adds a little extra protection but it also tones down the sheen which helps hide my less than perfect skill at applying the shellac.

While this one goes to my daughter in NY, because the Brasília line of mid-century furniture is widely sought after, these can be profitable if you can find them cheap like this one. We got the table and 6 chairs for $25 because of its condition and if we listed it, think we would easily get over $1500 if we wanted to sell it.

Here is a picture after a few applications of bleaching with oxalis acid and one part way through applying walnut stain.


----------



## Keebler1

Since you can sell it for around 1500 your at least making your daughter pay for your gas and time in NY right lol


----------



## Lazyman

Hah. Right.


----------



## Keebler1

got my lathe working but im thinking with half my tax return getting a bigger lathe. Any suggestions fir around $3000? Nathan is that banjo on your laguna that big an issue you would check out a PM or harvey lathe?


----------



## JohnMcClure

> John you should build yourself a 2×72 belt grinder with that!
> 
> - GrantA


Great idea Grant!

Nathan, that looks great.


----------



## Keebler1




----------



## clieb91

All, information I have has been updated. Please PM me if there is a discrepancy.

Keebler, That turned out looking pretty dang cool. Sorry to hear about the truckload.

If I had the space I would so want to play with that metal lathe. Been watching too many videos. Anyone else seen this guy? Random Hands 
Some really incredible work.

CtL


----------



## mikeacg

Chris,

I don't see me shipping before Monday… Just came up with another 'bonus gift' idea today and blasted it out! I have to finish it tomorrow but I think it was worth the effort!
I just can't stop thinking of cool projects when I should be done already!!!

Mike


----------



## Lazyman

> got my lathe working but im thinking with half my tax return getting a bigger lathe. Any suggestions fir around $3000? Nathan is that banjo on your laguna that big an issue you would check out a PM or harvey lathe?
> 
> - Keebler1


I can live with the banjo issue I mention. Gary said that the Robust tool rests work just fine but they are a little pricey just like their lathes. I would also check out the Nova DVR lathes.


----------



## OzarkSawdust

Lazyman - If I find a restore project, a small one to start, would you help guide me through it? I've only tried one before and it wasn't a complete restore. I have my mother's hope chest about 80+ years old, by family research I surmise it was custom made by grandma's brother "Uncle Doc" who was a union carpenter all his life. After I joined Uncle Sam's Camping Club in the early 70s she put wallpaper, matching their bedroom, in the inset spaces and it looked nicely "old lady" style. A couple of years ago I took the wallpaper off, sanded the whole thing lightly and varnished it. I added a cedar lining while I was at it.


----------



## bndawgs

Good call everyone. Got them finished and they look 100% better










I forgot my plane, so he's going to just sand them down and flush. Then he has to fill a few knots with epoxy.


----------



## Keebler1

Looks nice Steve


----------



## HokieKen

Much better Steve. You get the adapter for your Bosch or something else?


----------



## Lazyman

> Lazyman - If I find a restore project, a small one to start, would you help guide me through it? I ve only tried one before and it wasn t a complete restore. I have my mother s hope chest about 80+ years old, by family research I surmise it was custom made by grandma s brother "Uncle Doc" who was a union carpenter all his life. After I joined Uncle Sam s Camping Club in the early 70s she put wallpaper, matching their bedroom, in the inset spaces and it looked nicely "old lady" style. A couple of years ago I took the wallpaper off, sanded the whole thing lightly and varnished it. I added a cedar lining while I was at it.
> 
> - OzarkSawdust


Gary, I am by no means an expert. I usually pick projects I feel like I can handle or more accurately, I let my wife pick projects that if I fail are not a huge loss. I'll certainly give you my opinion and it could turn out that I have no idea but we'll find someone on LJ who knows more than I do, that's for sure. The biggest challenge with commercially made stuff made from about 1940 on is that they used veneer that is so thin that you cannot do much sanding to fix issues. Custom pieces usually are solid wood or use thicker veneer.


----------



## doubleG469

> got my lathe working but im thinking with half my tax return getting a bigger lathe. Any suggestions fir around $3000? Nathan is that banjo on your laguna that big an issue you would check out a PM or harvey lathe?
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> I can live with the banjo issue I mention. Gary said that the Robust tool rests work just fine but they are a little pricey just like their lathes. I would also check out the Nova DVR lathes.
> 
> - Lazyman


I have had no issues with the banjo or tool rests from Robust. Like Nathan said they are pricey but good quality.
If it were me and i had $3k to drop on a lathe, I'd find the Laguna facebook forum and contact the guy that has the demo versions of the 18/36 and 24/36 listed and see what kind of deal I could work on one. Maybe save yourself a $1k and use that for the tools rests and Segmenting layout tools.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Shipping day! Looks like we have five yet to ship. Hope everyone can get their stuff out the door on time!


----------



## clieb91

SHIPPING DAY!!! 
Two more boxes have been shipped, if the postal system cooperates those two should arrive in the next 3 days. Waiting on three more to package and ship. Let me know as soon as you do and also let me know if you have already received and it is not marked up top.

Dave, feel free to post info regarding the next swap while we wait for the reveal day.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

So I guess we're going to do a plane swap next, and I'll be running it.

I'll start working on the initial post later today and probably post it mañana (which as they have taught us here in New Mexico, doesn't necessarily mean "tomorrow", it just means "not today").

Trying to figure the times - I think maybe a slightly longer time might be called for, since tuning a plane can take as long as the build. Then again, people tend to procrastinate and tackle everything at the last minute, so maybe more time means more procrastination. What do you folks think?


----------



## HokieKen

More time = more likely I'm playing


----------



## mikeacg

Shipped! Made it with hours to spare…


----------



## GrantA




----------



## jeffswildwood

> So I guess we're going to do a plane swap next, and I'll be running it.
> 
> Trying to figure the times - I think maybe a slightly longer time might be called for, since tuning a plane can take as long as the build.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Really? You have to tune them things? Now I'm lost, how to tune. I gather that's when you find out if it's built correctly.


----------



## mikeacg

You're not the boss of me!!!!!


----------



## clieb91

Dave, Hope I didn't jump the gun there. More time maybe helpful if I get involved. before tuning have to figure out how to build one.










I got two more shipment notifications, I know the third is working on the problem. 
I have also been informed there is a box for me upstairs. 

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Really? You have to tune them things? Now I'm lost, how to tune. I gather that's when you find out if it's built correctly.


Yeah, Jeff. If you rehab an older existing plane, almost all the time can be spent tuning. If you make one yourself, that's when you fix anything that makes it not work correctly and get it producing shavings reliably.

If you're starting with no experience, a spokeshave or a scraper plane are great ways to get your feet wet. The Hock spokeshave kits give you all the metal bits you need, plus directions. You just need to pick a piece of wood. Ditto for the plane kits from Ron Hock or Lee Valley and the Hock Shoulder Plane Kit even includes the wood (but is sometimes back-ordered).

I'm including more resources in the first post for the swap.


----------



## clieb91

I have heard from everyone. There is a small delay in the shipping of the last package due to the storm that hit some of the States. It will be going out in the morning though.

Everyone keep me posted as to when you receive and maybe we can push up the reveal day.

CtL


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I will probably just be following along on the next plane swap …. which is probably a good thing since I dont even know how to use a plane nor even own a traditional plane :<))))))


----------



## clieb91

Tony, I am right there with you on using one. Though I just took a look when Sophia asked about them an hour or so ago. Looks like I own about 6. They look very nice sitting on my shelf 

Even still have this one sitting around…










This was the first thing I posted on LumberJocks… good grief it was 14 years ago, I don't think it has been out of the box in that time.

CtL


----------



## GrantA

I have started pulling nails from the ceiling joists I was able to salvage from demo at the big shop. All old growth heart pine, I'm going to build myself 2 nice benches with it. I've decided on a Nicholson with angled leg vise and a big roubo with a patternmaker vise. I'm figuring I'll also put a tail vise on the roubu and a wagon on the nicholson, maybe. 
Looking for some opinions about the rough-sawn patina you see here. 









Think I should highlight some of that on legs and vise chops where I don't need a smooth finish? The tops will both be 3-4" thick, I'll glue the faces and let the edge grain show on top.


----------



## HokieKen

Is that a Craftsman plane Chris? Red frogs pique my interest


----------



## Lazyman

> Tony, I am right there with you on using one. Though I just took a look when Sophia asked about them an hour or so ago. Looks like I own about 6. They look very nice sitting on my shelf
> 
> Even still have this one sitting around…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the first thing I posted on LumberJocks… good grief it was 14 years ago, I don t think it has been out of the box in that time.
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


I've reported you to the SPCHP.


----------



## Lazyman

Grant, some of the most amazing furniture I have ever seen was made from some old growth longleaf pine salvaged from a barn built before 1900. Amazing stuff. I think that you will find that if you plane it so that you can see the tight vertical grain, you won't care if you remove all of the patina.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Tony and Chris, I won't be offended if you don't play along on the next swap, or if you just hang out and heckle from the cheap seats. I'm pretty sure I'm going to allow spokeshaves as "planes" for purposes of the swap. I find I use one of my many spokeshaves pretty often when working on just about anything that has a curve in it. Or that needs a chamfered edge. They get used almost as often as my block planes, which do a bunch of home improvement projects, too. Can't beat a block plane for fixing a door that sticks every time it rains, and that's a pretty common ailment here in the desert. I've planed either the door or the frame in over half of the doors on our house to make them fit better.

Grant, I'm a little jealous of your wood.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grant,
I'd be in favor of keeping the patina on non-registering surfaces. Awesome salvage!



> I will probably just be following along on the next plane swap …. which is probably a good thing since I dont even know how to use a plane nor even own a traditional plane :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony,
I guess that answers my Q about whether you got use from the shoulder plane haha! I always planned to make another for myself, but never did.
I'll try something different next time instead.

Dave,
I think I'll join this swap, after all I do have a workshop again…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Grant, that wood has been thoroughly sprinkled with pimp juice. Good for you saving it vs. pitching it in the dumpster or burning it. It will make a great bench of any design.


----------



## Lazyman

I was at Rockler last week and noticed that they have relatively affordable replacement plane irons that might come in handy if you don't want to splurge for a Hock iron or have an old plane you can cannibalize.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Also, if someone's looking for a replacement Stanley #3 iron (thin, but functional and brand new) for a project, I have two spares at the moment. Took cheap Stanley "global" planes (in blister packs) and made them pretty functional by swapping in a Hock blade. That and swapping in a PMV-11 blade from Lee Valley are the two best plane upgrades I know of.

John, I'll try to get the thread started tomorrow. Still need to reread the initial post I wrote without a belly full of wine.


----------



## EarlS

I will definitely be heckling from the cheap seats on this one. I've been rather lazy about getting started on house related projects. For some reason when I work on swap stuff, nothing else gets done in the shop (except for cleaning and reorganizing - did I mention I reorganized things again?). I just need to put my head down and do some work.

Grant - nice score on some primo wood. I need to find some nice wood for a workbench. I think I will probably go with oak since it is inexpensive and I can get 6/4 and 8/4, maybe even 12/4 pieces locally.

Looks like my recipient should receive the box "by 9 PM" today according to UPS.


----------



## clieb91

Kenny- I have to honestly say I have no idea about the make of the plane. It is Made in the USA and there are some original stickers on it but barely readable. These two pics show some of the best, maybe you or someone here is familiar enough to identify the stickers.



















CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Stickers don't look familiar Chris. Is there a part number engraved on the left side?


----------



## GrantA

I've got a little bit of progress on shop improments finally to share! Piers are poured for the new shelter. Once that's built and fenced (secured) I can setup the air compressors, forge, welders etc back there!
This is how you build piers properly, it's to keep the structure from lifting up. These are 24" diameter and 3ft deep with the bottoms flared out. No way they're ever coming up without a big excavator


----------



## MikeB_UK

Can't make it out too well, but looks like the Dunlap logo


----------



## HokieKen

I bet you're right Mike. The red frog and base casting look like Millers Falls and they made planes for Dunlap. It probably has a DB3 or DB4 or similar model number engraved on the left side Chris. Originally it probably had Dunlap embossed on the lever cap too.


----------



## hairy

> Stickers don t look familiar Chris.
> 
> - HokieKen


Looks like Dunlap to me.


----------



## hairy

Gotta be fast here today


----------



## GR8HUNTER

could it be a DUNLAP LOL :<)))


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I ve got a little bit of progress on shop improments finally to share! Piers are poured for the new shelter. Once that s built and fenced (secured) I can setup the air compressors, forge, welders etc back there!
> This is how you build piers properly, it s to keep the structure from lifting up. These are 24" diameter and 3ft deep with the bottoms flared out. No way they re ever coming up without a big excavator
> 
> - GrantA


Some poor bastard is going to be on Lumberjocks in 100 years stating how they got such a great deal on this old building but pulling up the shed piers with their Kobelco space craft is proving futile.


----------



## Keebler1

Not sure if Ive asked this here or not. Anyone ordered anything from tools plus? Lookkng at the saturn lathe which is backordered till june and they have it for 1999 free shipping. Woddcraft and everywhere else has it for 2199 plus 200 shipping. Was looking at the galaxy but dont think ill need the extra length or the extra 200 pounds on the lathe. Laguna is still being considered want this to be my last lathe for years to come


----------



## doubleG469

> Not sure if Ive asked this here or not. Anyone ordered anything from tools plus? Lookkng at the saturn lathe which is backordered till june and they have it for 1999 free shipping. Woddcraft and everywhere else has it for 2199 plus 200 shipping. Was looking at the galaxy but dont think ill need the extra length or the extra 200 pounds on the lathe. Laguna is still being considered want this to be my last lathe for years to come
> 
> - Keebler1


Look up Doug Moore on Youtube (pohl barn) I think he has this Saturn or the Nova variety and has voiced his concerns with them. For me the plastic covered digital buttons do not seem like a good idea. As much as you will be pressing them they will wear poorly and eventually crack etc….

I looked at them as well prior to buying the Laguna 24/36. If you are looking that route I have a friend that has the big Grizzly, I have turned on it a few times. Has it's quirks (they all do) but seems solid enough for the price point.


----------



## GrantA

Thanks yeti I needed a good laugh!


----------



## GrantA

Keebler since you already have a functional modern lathe why not look to the used market for a decent deal on something worth its weight in cast iron?


----------



## Keebler1

May do that but I dont have much extra time to tinker/restore a machine but will look out for a deal thanks for idea grant


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Not sure if Ive asked this here or not. Anyone ordered anything from tools plus? Lookkng at the saturn lathe which is backordered till june and they have it for 1999 free shipping. Woddcraft and everywhere else has it for 2199 plus 200 shipping. Was looking at the galaxy but dont think ill need the extra length or the extra 200 pounds on the lathe. Laguna is still being considered want this to be my last lathe for years to come
> 
> - Keebler1


I ordered my unisaw and drill press from them seven years ago and everything was good. Great service then.


----------



## EarlS

3 ft deep pier doesn't even get below the frost line up here. Funny story - when we we building the Bio plant, I went out to check on the crew that were pouring the piers for the transmission lines - the cages were 90' deep and 20' diameter, specially made - they had bored the hole, set the cage, and poured the concrete, all without having my construction supervisor sign off on it. Long story short - wrong location. Things went downhill for them from there.


----------



## recycle1943

Earl, is there a typo (90' deep ) good golly, thats 1100 yards of concrete. They had to be pouring around the clock


----------



## GrantA

I hope that's a typo, if not 8-/


----------



## HokieKen

From 5' to 80' in Iowa there's nothing but corn.


----------



## GrantA

If we go much over 3ft here just give it a little bit (couplathree hours sometimes) and it'll have water in the bottom


----------



## mikeacg

LJPlane










Just sayin'...


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, today kinda got away from me. No shop time at all, either. I guess I'll be posting the plane swap thread mañana.

But yeah, a restoration like that one would qualify too, I think.


----------



## EarlS

My overall dimensions might be off a bit, but it was a pier for the corner transmission tower for 13.6KV power lines for the plant. It was literally a stone's throw away from the Mississippi which was also one of the reasons I recall that it was rather deep. We poured concrete like water when we were building the plant. Amazing enough, rock depth varied from 6 ft to 120 ft. It drove the pile driving crew nuts.

Mike - that is a purdy plane. None of mine look like that. No great loss though since I admit I have no clue how to properly use a plane. I still remember the ignominy of getting a "D" on my shop class project where you are supposed to plane a piece of wood so that the sides are square. I never managed it. As I recall, I went through stacks of pine blanks, until the shop teacher finally had enough and took the plane away from me.

Looks like my recipient should have a glitter bomb…..errrr…. box on their porch.


----------



## mikeacg

Not my plane Earl but it is an earlier LJ post from timothyee back in 2012 for a plane that looks suspiciously like the plane Chris has…
I need to dig out all the planes I have and try to figure out what they are!
I might be able to play Dave it I can do a spokeshave or similar! I have quite a few of them to use for inspiration!

Mike


----------



## clieb91

That is certainly the sticker that is on the plane that I have and Mike that looks a lot like it. I'll have to get it back out the box and measure it.

Sophia's package arrived today. She can not wait to show it off.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I might be able to play Dave it I can do a spokeshave or similar! I have quite a few of them to use for inspiration!


Yeah, I decided spokeshaves will count as planes, Mike.


----------



## EarlS

Follow up on the corner pier - 10' diameter, 57' deep. The other 5 piers were 8' diameter and 50' deep.

There were 2 boxes on the porch last night but neither one was a swap item. Quite by accident, I found out there is a local saw blade sharpening shop which is really nice to know since I have 6 saw blades and a dado stack that need to be sharpened.


----------



## recycle1943

10' dia x 57' deep - that is still a heck of a hole to fill


----------



## EarlS

> I might be able to play Dave it I can do a spokeshave or similar! I have quite a few of them to use for inspiration!
> 
> Yeah, I decided spokeshaves will count as planes, Mike.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


How about refurbished saw blades? ;+P


----------



## DavePolaschek

> How about refurbished saw blades? ;+P


Sorry, buddy. Can't think of a way to stretch the definition of plane to fit those.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, I'll take the saw blades Dave. You can let him play


----------



## drsurfrat

> How about refurbished saw blades? ;+P
> 
> Sorry, buddy. Can't think of a way to stretch the definition of plane to fit those.
> - Dave Polaschek


Yea, a plane is what I use to FIX what i did with the saw…


----------



## Lazyman

He could always refurbish a saw blade into a plane iron.


----------



## GrantA

He could even turn a piece of a damaged (hand)saw blade into a scratch stock. I'd love to see Earls version of one - never seen inlays on em before


----------



## Lazyman

I once saw where Don W used an old Disston hand saw blade to make a replacement scraper for a Stanley #12 scraper plane.


----------



## EarlS

Let's see - that's a saw blade inlaid with corn for Kenny - got it


----------



## hairy

I got a surprise today!! and I'm liking it


----------



## MikeB_UK

> How about refurbished saw blades? ;+P
> 
> Sorry, buddy. Can't think of a way to stretch the definition of plane to fit those.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Kerfing plane


----------



## Woodmaster1

I use to make scraper from old saw blades for my woodworking students when I taught. They worked great and the students could take them home.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Kerfing plane


Ooh! I knew there was something I was forgetting! Thanks, Mike!

Just posted the thread for the plane swap.


----------



## EarlS

Give me an "R" please, for "really fun"!!


----------



## ColoradoMtn

Got my surprise today! What a surprise it will be put to good use! 
Thank you


----------



## Keebler1

Ok guys been looking at the nova dvr lathes and laguna 1836. What do yall think of the record power lathes? If I go record power which one should i consider the regent or the envoy?


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Ok guys been looking at the nova dvr lathes and laguna 1836. What do yall think of the record power lathes? If I go record power which one should i consider the regent or the envoy?
> 
> - Keebler1


TBH watching Keebler fall so deep down the rabbit-hole has been really funny.
I'm glad you found something you're passionate about though!


----------



## GrantA

I agree John!

Keebler, you're wanting to go bigger after a short time with your current lathe. It'd be silly to get the smaller of those two IMO

Plus….


----------



## doubleG469

Get the biggest lathe you can afford, you will be wondering why you stopped with the 18/36 or smaller in a few months.

If you have 220v in the garage shop out the 24/36 or a used PM. Doubt you'd be able to find a Robust in your price range but you never know these days.


----------



## HokieKen

If I were going to spend that much on a lathe, I'd definitely be looking at Powermatics. My PM is 40 years old but the build quality is excellent and from all I've read, the same is true of their current lineup.


----------



## hairy

> Ok guys been looking at the nova dvr lathes and laguna 1836. What do yall think of the record power lathes? If I go record power which one should i consider the regent or the envoy?
> 
> - Keebler1


When I was in the market for a new lathe, I spent some time writing down what I turn, what I want to turn,and the features I want in the next lathe. At this point there were no brand names or cost in mind, and a used lathe was always an option.
.
Then I started the search, online and in person. I didn't start a post about opinions on a lathe, but I did read all the ones that were already posted. There is always one, on every forum, and they don't change all that much.

I kept coming back to Robust Sweet 16, it ticked all the boxes. In the end, I drove to Louisville, Ky for a sweet deal on a demo. They were getting ready to move it to New England for a symposium, and made me an offer I couldn't refuse.

That was almost 11 years ago, and that lathe is still as good as new and better than most.

I guess what I'm saying is don't rush into a decision. Take some time, do your homework. Know what you're looking at. Be ready to pounce. Most important, show up with cash and a truck and they take you serious, and be ready to walk away.

Everybody's opinion doesn't count as much as yours.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I got a package today. I can't wait till Monday so I can reveal somebody's handy work.


----------



## clieb91

Boxes are arriving. Getting close.

CtL


----------



## grained

Took a couple days extra but it's SHIPPED. Now I can finish the version of it I made for myself.


----------



## treg

Had a soggy but intact box waiting by my garage door tonight….totally love it!


----------



## grained

I should say I received mine and loved it.


----------



## ColoradoMtn

Woodmaster - can you share pics of the scrapers you made from old saw blades? 
Here is a tool I made from a band saw to scrape out gourds to make a bird feeder …


----------



## duckmilk

Shhhh! Thews a wabbit hiding.


----------



## bndawgs

Goodbye old friend


----------



## GrantA

That's a good bottle Steve! Better full but still good ;-p


----------



## bndawgs

I want to try 1920 at some point.

Here's the one before


----------



## OzarkSawdust

An empty bottle is a sad thing…


----------



## mikeacg

> Shipped! Made it with hours to spare…
> 
> - mikeacg


Chris! I shipped on Monday! 
Delivered
March 19, 06:58AM


----------



## clieb91

All, Please see above and make sure I have everything right. Looks like we might have a delayed shipment. Shall we hold the reveal until everyone has there stuff?
Open to thoughts.

CtL


----------



## recycle1943

Don't wait for me - I vote for reveal !


----------



## recycle1943

Mark me as recieved and duly SURPRISED !


----------



## DavePolaschek

Looks like we're waiting for stripit to receive? Or is it just a case of radio silence?


----------



## GrantA

I didn't get anything yet

I *did* get something new today, and it's a tool just not for the workshop… I'm sure it'll take down some quail soon. Hopefully some clay birds too!
1981 Browning Citori 20ga Skeet, a good friend & mentor is downsizing to move to a smaller place near his grandkids. I'm honored to give it a good home!


----------



## clieb91

Strippit's is on the way…

Grant! don't confuse me.  Nice Addition to the tool coral.

CtL


----------



## bigblockyeti

Grant, very nice tool!

My mom had dad buy her a 20ga Silver Pigeon III because she thought it "looked nice."


----------



## Woodmaster1

Looks like Monday it is at 12:01am


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Grant. I'd like to have a 20ga, nice all-around tool useful for many things.


----------



## grained

Stripit has been shipped. It's in transit.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grained,
Did you post a project of that river table with the internally painted fish? Wanted to show my wife.


----------



## grained

Not yet. I'm doing another layer of it tonight. Here's a couple pics of where it's at. It's about 8" x 14"


----------



## Woodmaster1

Thanks to Craftersdaughter I am the proud owner of a beautiful bandsaw box made from red elm, mahogany, and Purple Heart. Thanks so much giving me your first bandsaw box. A pen also was inside the box made of ambrosia maple.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Oops! I was in a hurry lost track of the date. I thought it was Monday. Old age gets you every time.


----------



## EarlS

> Oops! I was in a hurry lost track of the date. I thought it was Monday. Old age gets you every time.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


Nice save :+)


----------



## clieb91

LOL.. Woodmaster glad you liked it.

All, we still have one in transit due to last week's storms. I will leave it up to the last person as to if we delay the reveal. Please let me know by 7 PM tonight if you would rather us wait to reveal or if you want to see what we all got and you can post as soon as yours is received. Looks like a day or so.

CtL


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grained, thanks! Looks amazing. 
George and CD, great first (early) reveal- looks very nice.


----------



## mikeacg

There's always gotta be one guy who doesn't listen…

You had me confused George! I thought I must have slept through Sunday…

We're off to a good start either way! Gonna be a good swap!!!

Mike


----------



## EarlS

I say we start the reveal tomorrow. Checking here throughout the day to see what everyone received will help make it feel a little less like a Monday. I should probably take some pictures since you can't do a reveal without them.


----------



## recycle1943

I think I mentioned that I forgot to take pics of the saw dust I sent to my reciepient so it'll be up to him to post pics.

I can get pics of my package contents today and wait till tomorrow to post. Thing is tho, part of mine has already been spread on whole wheat toast with this mornings breakfast


----------



## EarlS

Dick - who knew that you put saw dust on your toast in the morning? I'm guessing it must be cherry saw dust, unless you like walnut saw dust with some peanut butter and bananas on your toast?


----------



## stripit

Thanks I was begining to wonder.


----------



## stripit

Sorry I just read your post. Please do not wait on me for the reveal.
Thanks.


----------



## grained

stripit I just messaged you tracking info.


----------



## clieb91

Thanks Joel, sorry about the that. Winter has done some strange things. So happy that Spring started yesterday, supposedly.

All, We are a go for Reveal day Joel will reveal as soon as his arrives. Remember wait for your recipient to make a post here first before putting up the project post. I do have to go to work in the morning so I will more than likely not be posting mine until I get home, though I should be able to check in every so often and comment, just all my pics are here on the PC.

CtL


----------



## GrantA

C'mon y'all, who's gonna go ahead and post tonight??


----------



## GrantA




----------



## EarlS

I guess I'm the early riser. As best I can tell, ColoradoMtn was my sender. The post mark from Oregon threw me off a bit but a little sleuthing (stalking) of his LJ account helped me confirm it. He made a couple of toy boats and also included a jar of dried apple slices that he made. The boats reminded me of visiting the Columbia River Maritime Museum in Astoria in Astoria with my folks when I lived in Eugene. The apple slices also reminded me of all of the wonderful apple and pear orchards that were around the Willamette Valley. Thanks for the journey down memory lane.


----------



## GrantA

There we go! Looks like your bath water didn't even hurt the finish Earl! Neat idea ColoradoMtn


----------



## EarlS

> There we go! Looks like your bath water didn t even hurt the finish Earl! Neat idea ColoradoMtn
> 
> - GrantA


Bath??? - bwhahahahaha - The Mississippi is just down the hill. Of course the dang geese tried to steal them…


----------



## recycle1943

oh crap, I just posted my swap on LJ's - didn't know I was supposed to do it here 
Earl, I ate the toast so I couldn't post a picture


----------



## clieb91

Dick, Go ahead and post it here as well.

Earl, look like fun and sounds delicious.

CtL


----------



## recycle1943

My swap partner was MikeACG and he took the time to look thru my projects and came up with a brilliant idea. He took the lion theme from one of my projects and expanded on it. 
A set of maple coasters with cherry cnc inserts and a beautiful birch holder. Then he reprogrammed and made a really neat box shaped like the state of Ohio. That will most likely hold small dodads on my desk.
Then, somehow he managed to figure out that our blueberry jam was about to run out and just to add to the delight he thru in a jar of blackberry jam.
Thanks Mike - Super good choices


----------



## Keebler1

I recieved a great project from Recycle1943. A nice thin bowl with colored resin/epoxy, a nice led lamp with a shade segmented with resin/epoxy, and a nice letter opener. Dont remember what wood he said the letter opener was but the handle for it is curly koa wood.


----------



## mikeacg

Wow! Dick certainly outdid himself with all those great looking goodies Kevin!

Mike


----------



## Keebler1

Yes he did. If I tried to get something as thin as that bowl or lamp shade is it would be in pieces


----------



## drsurfrat

I got the most intricate scroll saw work I have ever laid my hands on. The little box is especially precious, and even opens differently that you would expect. OzarkSawdust is a master. Thank you Gary.


----------



## Keebler1

All the projects look great so far. Gives me a level to strive for.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I am awestruck so far. Great projects guys. That lamp shade seems like it would be impossible to turn, and the toilet paper and mask… very creative and what attention to detail!


----------



## mikeacg

I was very lucky to be the recipient from Hairy for this swap! As you can see, the package included a beautiful inlaid box, an incredible 'center finder', a generous supply of pencils and a detailed letter.

















Here's a close-up of that inlay work and from the letter:
"I used mahogany, inlay banding is covering the splines in the miter joints." 
Completely hidden splines I might add but it is all about quality with Hairy!









Here's a better shot of the center-finder!









Yes, these swaps are a lot of fun and the rewards can leave a man speechless!

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

Nice work by everyone so far  Cool bandsaw box from the young lady!

Mike, as always, great work and excellent job of personalizing for your recipient.

Dick's segmented work is always breathtaking, especially in person ) And if you really want to be impressed John, Dick didn't even turn those!

Scroll work is phenomenal. Love the box especially. RIP Mr. Connery.

The box is lovely Hairy! I especially like the green "inlay" in the hidden compartment ;-) The centerfinder will be really handy too.

Keep em coming!


----------



## recycle1943

Kevin, the wood used for the letter opener shaft is wild olive wood that I got from Brian in Spain. He and I did a wood swap a while back and I'm still using the olive wood.
Oh boy, some NICE swap piecies showing up


----------



## bndawgs

Holy smokes. Hairy gave Mike $400 too?


----------



## bndawgs

Projects are awesome so far. Looks like another swap that isn't going to disappoint again.


----------



## hairy

> Holy smokes. Hairy gave Mike $400 too?
> 
> - Steve


It's only money


----------



## DavePolaschek

I got a box from "the other other other Mike" aka drsurfrat.

It's a "choose your own adventure" surprise, and comes with an accompanying instruction booklet…










and two bowls for holding small parts while assembling things…










and various bits of wood, helpfully labeled.










After some time reading, it seems this is the locking mechanism for a hidden drawer in a table or cabinet I haven't yet built.

*Some assembly required.*

Mike apparently knew that I don't have enough projects on my list at the moment. ;-)

It certainly was a surprise. I would've posted earlier, but I had packed it all away carefully so I wouldn't lose any of the parts, and proceeded to lose the photos I initially took, so I had to reshoot the photos this morning.

Thanks, Mike! I probably would never have tackled a hidden compartment drawer on my own, so you definitely are pushing me to try something new.

And thanks to Chris for running the swap. Things seem to have gone pretty smoothly.


----------



## hairy

First things first, I really like it. Stripit sent me a dice tray. A really cool dice tray. I put it to work right away, but I can't say that it will ever see any dice.










I'm one of these everything in it's place guys. This fits the bill perfectly. I put gift cards and rebates in the open section. I keep my USB flash drives in the covered section. Under is a safe place to stash papers that I want to keep unwrinkled. On top of the covered section is where I keep a garage door opener. I keep stuff like this in the top section of a cabinet with a lot of special boxes holding everything I use regularly and important items to keep.










Joel included a typed page explaining that the wood is very old and recycled from an old house and a pump organ. Now that's cool! That letter is under the velvet liner and will stay with the box.

It's very well designed and constructed. It's a keeper.

Thanks, Joel!!

Thanks Chris, for running a great swap!!


----------



## HokieKen

Cool Mike! That's a really unique and fun package  I'm glad Dave got it. He's retired so he needs something to do ;-)

Very nice dice tray there and great idea for the reassignment of duties Hairy


----------



## OzarkSawdust

OK… I finely get to show off the fine work of Woodmaster 1. 
He sent me a fantastic box of Ambrosia Maple! I've never had a piece before but may have to find some for future projects. I really like the coloring.









He said it was the first born of a new Incra Ibox jig. Looks like it works very well!









Once he saw in my profile I was a scroller, he made a nice holder for tubes of scroll saw blades. This will live next to my saw. As you can see I'm working on an older Connery, more like The Rock age.









Also in the box was a very cool Pen. It is shaped like a bullet with a rifle clip and "bolt action" style workings. Being an ARMY veteran I'm extremely fond of this piece and will use it often! Thank you!









Then he dropped in a few wood samples. I use Cherry some in 1/8" on crosses, but I've never had a piece of the Redheart or Birdseye Maple, I like them a lot and will be getting some for a series of jewelry boxes I'm starting for my granddaughters.









An awesome box of goodies!! I can't thank you enough George for your work and thoughtfulness!


----------



## BigShooter

I loved my first swap. Had a great time working on the project and actually received something I didn't have.

I received a set of squares/rulers in a homemade box from Dave Polaschek. Plus some local coffee and delicious chocolate!

So far I have used everything, and unlike the chocolate/coffee, the tools will stick around for a long time.

Thanks Dave and everyone for a great event.!


----------



## Bluenote38

> I loved my first swap. Had a great time working on the project and actually received something I didn t have.
> 
> I received a set of squares/rulers in a homemade box from Dave Polaschek. Plus some local coffee and delicious chocolate!
> 
> So far I have used everything, and unlike the chocolate/coffee, the tools will stick around for a long time.
> 
> Thanks Dave and everyone for a great event.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BigShooter


Nice package - and the is one of my favorite coffees too


----------



## DavePolaschek

Looks like there are two projects up and tagged with 2021surpriseswap so far. Seems like we should have more…



> Nice package


You say that to all the guys, Bill. ;-)


----------



## CraftersDaughter

Hi Everyone, Sorry I have not posted much I keep forgetting to sign in.

Woodmaster1 I am really glad you like the box. I had help with it but learned some new things.

I received a beautiful box from EarlS. It has really nice panels made from scrap and sorting trays to store things inside. My dad told him I enjoyed painting and he included some nice watercolors, a sketchbook and paintbrushes.




























CraftersDaughter


----------



## clieb91

Good Afternoon All, I have been checking in occasionally throughout the day and seeing all of the really cool projects. *WOW!!* is all I can say. Glad to see so many different things.

BigShooter glad to hear that you enjoyed your first swap. I love the Cribbage set that you sent me. I have never played but will attempt to do so, thanks for including the directions. A beautiful piece and some delicious chocolates to boot.



















We got a few more left to reveal and one on the way. As soon as your recipient has reveled you can go ahead and post your project page. As Dave mentioned do not forget to tag it as 2021surpriseswap so they all can be found later on.

Thank you all, can't wait to see the other items.

CtL


----------



## OzarkSawdust

Looks like we've all received some very cool and finely crafted items! I had a blast on my first swap here.


----------



## treg

Great looking swap items!
I received this awesome bluetooth speaker from Keeber1!


















I'm a huge music fan and have always wanted to make one of these…the red and roasted red oak look great together and the hexagon shape is just cool. 


















My wife pilfered the little turned device holder for her office desk…pretty neat device. 
Kevin, thanks for the box…its really cool and will get lots of use (already has)! And congrats on a great wrapping job…the box was left out in the rain and water poured out of it when I picked it up…but your work was nice and dry!
I really enjoyed the swap and deciding about whether to jump into the next one…let me turn some music on and think about it!


----------



## treg

Great looking swap items!
I received this awesome bluetooth speaker from Keebler1!

















I'm a huge music fan and have always wanted to make one of these…the red and roasted red oak look great together and the hexagon shape is just cool. 









My wife pilfered the little turned device holder for her office desk…pretty neat device. 
Kevin, thanks for the box…its really cool and will get lots of use (already has)! And congrats on a great wrapping job…the box was left out in the rain and water poured out of it when I picked it up…the box was nine dry though!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, some really great items came out in this swap. People are getting more and more creative on these surprise swaps. Once again, "I wish I got in". Never fails. I usually try to follow each item but missed out due to Dr. appts. They are all just amazing but I have to say, I love that lamp! Great jobs everyone and thanks for hosting the swap Chris.


----------



## EarlS

Cool cribbage board - no idea how to play either so Chris will have to explain it for the rest of us that don't know the game.

Keebler - make sure you explain how to roast wood. I've seen roasted wood on Woodcraft's website (?). That is also some kind of high end device holder to go with the sweet bluetooth speaker.

Looks like I need to find some Abrosia maple as well to make a nice box like the one Woodmaster made. I like the test tube rack … sorry… scroll saw blade holder. I need one to hold tubes, just because it looks cool.

While you all were drooling over all of the interesting and wonderful swap items I was out in the wilds of western IL foraging for wood. Found a guy on Craigslist that had some 9 ft long 8/4 white oak, 5/4 cherry, and even some butternut, air dried, maybe a bit wet, but nice looking. I'll plane some of it tomorrow to get the worst of the grime off and see what I have. The oak will be for the workbench.


----------



## duckmilk

Lots of inventive and varied entries guys and gals. Great work by all of you.


----------



## mikeacg

CraftersDaughter,

You can never go wrong with a swap from Earl! He has set the bar high!

BigShooter,

Well played for your first swap! I come from a Cribbage playing family (I won the campus Cribbage Championship in 1975 for UW-Stout - yes, I am old!!!!) and make quite a few boards! You did a great job!

Kevin!

Nicely done! What exactly was the 'turned device holder' anyway?

Before I forget - Thanks to Chris for 'herding the cats' this time around!

Mike


----------



## treg

Great to see everyone's work…a bunch of really interesting boxes….Mike's coasters are sweet and the scroll saw work is amazing. The segmented lamp and cribbage board are both very well done….like the hinges on the cribbage box. My bluetooth speaker will be a conversation piece this summer out by the pool….can't wait to show it of!


----------



## Keebler1

Mike that device holder is a kit from penn state indistries with a blank that I cast a while back. Not hard to make and has a stylus on back. Only thing about it is unless your phone case has a lip on the front that wont allow the holder to touch the screen when clamped you have to set the phone or tablet in loose or you wont be able to do anything cause the phone will thonk you are already touching it if its clamped and the device is touching the screen.


----------



## OzarkSawdust

> Looks like I need to find some Abrosia maple as well to make a nice box like the one Woodmaster made. I like the test tube rack … sorry… scroll saw blade holder. I need one to hold tubes, just because it looks cool.
> 
> - EarlS


You know…when you said "test tube rack" it gave me an idea. You could pour shots in the test tubes and use it as a serving tray at your next party…?? OK…I didn't say it was a GOOD idea…LMAO!!


----------



## clieb91

Keebler, Nicely done. Great blank on that phone holder as well.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Looks like another very successful swap so far. Well done guys and gals!

Edited to add: still only two projects showing up tagged, though. :-(


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Cool cribbage board - no idea how to play either so Chris will have to explain it for the rest of us that don t know the game.
> 
> Keebler - make sure you explain how to roast wood. I ve seen roasted wood on Woodcraft s website (?). That is also some kind of high end device holder to go with the sweet bluetooth speaker.
> 
> Looks like I need to find some Abrosia maple as well to make a nice box like the one Woodmaster made. I like the test tube rack … sorry… scroll saw blade holder. I need one to hold tubes, just because it looks cool.
> 
> While you all were drooling over all of the interesting and wonderful swap items I was out in the wilds of western IL foraging for wood. Found a guy on Craigslist that had some 9 ft long 8/4 white oak, 5/4 cherry, and even some butternut, air dried, maybe a bit wet, but nice looking. I ll plane some of it tomorrow to get the worst of the grime off and see what I have. The oak will be for the workbench.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl the place I get the ambrosia maple sells it cheap. I usually buy gummie cherry, rustic hickory and ambrosia maple because they are some of the cheapest hardwood they sell. My friend bought a piece of butternut for poplar price because the guy working that day didn't know what it was but neither did he. When he showed me and ask me what it was I said you got a $5 a board foot discount.


----------



## ColoradoMtn

2021 Surprise swap

This is my first swap here with LJ and it has been a fun journey. My swap partner was Chris L - who provided a fantastic band saw box. It has 2 different species walnut and ambrosia - beautiful and practical. 
The right side has a lid with magnetic closures - this is a really cool feature I will have to think about how to incorporate into my future projects. 
Will put this to good use!

And to top it off he included a turned pen. Our daughter already tried to claim it ( oh but daddy it will help me appreciate the different types of wood even more!) - thank you Chris!




























2021 surprise swap


----------



## Keebler1

Coloradomtn tell your daughter the pen is yours but if she convinces your wife to buy you a lathe youll make her a couple of different pens


----------



## EarlS

Chris - I like the organizer with the lid. I'm thinking I could make a larger hole to hold my insulated coffee mug, and use the covered box to keep that darn little remote fob for the dust collector that I keep losing track of. A cleat on the back of it to mount it on the wall so I quit knocking my coffee mug over and spilling coffee on everything. Now I just need a good bandsaw and a drill press that doesn't have so much runout. Perfect project!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, sounds like an excellent tool acquisition plan!

And cool organizer, Chris!


----------



## GrantA

So we're back looking for Earl a bandsaw? 









I think we settled on a vintage 30" being ideal. I'm on it!


----------



## HokieKen

I think Earl's wife said he can't have one Grant. So he has to wait until she decides she wants one.


----------



## EarlS

> I think Earl s wife said he can t have one Grant. So he has to wait until she decides she wants one.
> 
> - HokieKen


We have a winner!!!! Doesn't mean I'm not soft selling the idea every chance I get though. Patience is a virtue


----------



## GrantA

Meh she'll love the thingamajigs and whatzits he makes with his new bandsaw!

Earl I know you don't want a project to rebuild so here's one nearby under power. Add a VFD for about $200 and you're off! Just gotta check overall height, it may fit though 
Assuming tires are good the price is good but I'd try for closer to a grand.

Take your wife to see it. Make sure she has her wedding band on though. This saw might as well have a mullet and a cooler of beer- she'll want it


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, I missed several last night but well done to everyone!

Dave, the squares and straightedge are a great swap package. I like the x-long (at least it looks longer than most that's what she said) blade on the miter square. Nice box for the lot too.

BigShooter's cribbage board is gorgeous! I have never played either but have thought about making them as gifts on several occasions so I should really learn how I guess…

Speaker is way cool looking Keebler. That blank is nice too.

Great box Chris. Looks super handy to have around and I like Earl's idea for a shop "keeper".

Earl. Wowza man. As always, your work is flawless and inspiring. Very purposeful box and way to go with the personal stuff included!

Great work everyone and thanks for running the show Chris. So there's one more reveal before this one is put to bed?


----------



## GrantA

I'm still scratching my head on the lampshade being made without a lathe…
Everything looks great guys, excellent swap!


----------



## HokieKen

Look at Dick's projects Grant. He uses a Ringmaster to make all kinds of cool stuff.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, the squares and straightedge are a great swap package. I like the x-long (at least it looks longer than most that's what she said) blade on the miter square. Nice box for the lot too.


It was a foot long piece of brass with about an inch cut off at 45 (or nothing cut on the other edge) to make the ends look right, Kenny. So it's 11 inches along the edges of it, I think. But yeah, I basically built one I'd want to use. Size matters.


----------



## recycle1943

Grant - I'd be happy to give you a 2 year tutorial on how to make the lamp shades. It took me longer than that to figure it out but I've got it condensed


----------



## Keebler1

Earl show your wife the bandsaw boxes after you take something she somewhat likes into the shop and spill coffee on it and then let her know that wouldnt happen if you had a bandsaw to make a holder for it


----------



## recycle1943

It's a known FACT that it easier to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission - just sayin ‹(•¿•)›


----------



## Keebler1

Unless yoyr wife has access to a gun then you may be in trouble


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i just love what i have seen so far

BUT there is more ? ? ?

Thanks Chris for running this *GR8 SWAP :<))))*


----------



## Lazyman

Dick, I'd sign up for the 2 year tutorial, especially how you do your resin inserts. Sounds like a blog that needs to be done to me.

I really like your square and not-square Dave. Where do you buy your brass?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nathan, I just go on eBay and search. The brass for this was this item which is sold out, but the same guy is selling more. The brass tubing came from the hardware store.

If there's something special I can't find anywhere else, I'll order from McMaster-Carr, but they're expensive. They have everything, though.


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks dave. I am also looking for some bronze bar but it seems a little harder to find.


----------



## recycle1943

Nathan, It's really pretty simple but then so am I that's why it took me so long to figure it out.
pour resin in a mold, slice it up just like you would lumber and glue it up.










then slice it in wedges and glue it up again










then off to the RingMaster and cut it up again. ( don't forget your digital caliper, you'll need it) Then another glue up
and some sanding and finishing DONE


----------



## Lazyman

So you glue up the resin pieces just like they were pieces of wood? What glue do you use?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nathan, for bronze I would just go to McMaster Carr. Or talk my buddy who does castings into making me some, which would involve a heap of convincing.


----------



## HokieKen

onlinemetals.com has a good selection of Bronze in various alloys and shapes Nathan.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan depending on what you want the bronze for we might be able to get some bronze mica powder and cast it to make it look right.


----------



## recycle1943

> So you glue up the resin pieces just like they were pieces of wood? What glue do you use?
> 
> - Lazyman


That was part of the learning curve $$$ 
The one thing I found that worked and worked WELL was clear gorilla glue. Titebond is useless next to resin. Any place there's resin, there had better be gorilla or you'll have pieces parts all over your shop and maybe a couple stuck in your forehead. Yes, things can come apart but not if you put it together RIGHT 
regarding gorilla, there is most likely something else that'll work but I'm satisfied with the results I get, didn't see any sense spending any more $$


----------



## Lazyman

I looked online metals first but they don't have any 1/8" thick bar-I just realized that the 1/8" is sold under sheets so thanks for making me look again. 

Keebler, I have some actual bronze powder I that have used for doing epoxy inlay in bowls. It doesn't polish up as nice as the brass powder I use.

Here is an example of the brass powder inlay. It almost polishes up to look like solid brass if you put enough of the powder into the resin.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan if this helps I use 2 part epoxy to glue my brass tubes into my pen blanks wether they are resin or wood and it does a good job.


----------



## recycle1943

I know nothing about pens
bowls & lamps


----------



## EarlS

Here's what I would say:

I use 2 part epoxy to glue my fingers onto whatever I'm glueing and it does a good job.


----------



## stripit

Hi. I just received my swap from Grained.


----------



## clieb91

ColoradoMtn- Glad you like the box, the magnetic lid is an idea I have been playing with for a while and I liked how it turned out. 
EarlS- That sounds like a great project for that type of thing. Love the idea of hanging it on the wall, may have to think a bit on that one for me since I use pegboard. 
Joel- Glad to see yo received. Looks very cool. 
All- It has been a fun swap. Looks like we have just one more reveal.

CtL


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Meh she ll love the thingamajigs and whatzits he makes with his new bandsaw!
> 
> - GrantA


Wait what? You're not supposed to actually use these things, you're supposed to hunt for them forever, spend $800-$1200 in fuel, hotel and trailer rental to get it home, allocate $400 for bearings, belts and parts then restore it over the next four years in your spare time. The only time you use it is when the restoration is complete, then you make sure it works perfect. After that, giant machine acquisition and restoration becomes more fun than woodworking so you start shopping for a 36" jointer and become and expert on pouring an scraping babbit bearings.

At some point in time the person who has fallen into this trap will get transferred or take a new job and have to move. Realizing they can't quickly sell a 6000lb bandsaw on CL or FB, they'll panic and list it for scrap price, then Grant will swoop in and add it to his collection.


----------



## recycle1943

Chris, Thanks for hosting a great swap


----------



## GrantA

I haven't dipped a toe into the Babbitt pool yet…
Dad retires in 2 years and change, he and mom love to go camping. I just need to find them one of those toy hauler campers where the back opens like a car trailer… Yeah that's what they need bahahaha
He has already said he will hit the road for old arn, he loves it

I really think Earl needs that Fay & Eagan bandsaw though :-(


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What is it stripit?


----------



## mikeacg

My Swap Project is up!


----------



## grained

Stripit a is a carryall toolbox made of Birdseye maple and cherry with resin inlay.


----------



## JohnMcClure

That looks really cool!
Some painstaking detail gluing up all upper pieces as a cherry-maple sandwich, looks like strong joints.


----------



## mikeacg

Very nice Grained! Don't forget to post it as a project, showing us how you built it!

Thanks for joining in on the fun!

Mike


----------



## jeffswildwood

Grained, there is a LOT of creativity going on there. I can see that really took some time to do. Great job and welcome to the swap world!


----------



## mikeacg

> Dad retires in 2 years and change, he and mom love to go camping. I just need to find them one of those toy hauler campers where the back opens like a car trailer… Yeah that s what they need bahahaha
> He has already said he will hit the road for old arn, he loves it
> 
> - GrantA


I've got a nice little school bus that I'd do a swap on…









Mike


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Grant already rides the short bus Mike.


----------



## clieb91

Dick, Thanks. Glad you could make it. 
Grained that turned out looking really nice.

CtL


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I really think Earl needs that Fay & Eagan bandsaw though :-(
> 
> - GrantA


Here's what Earl needs and it's in GA too, only the wrong end from you.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1266145993778451/?ref=search&referral_code=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post&tracking=browse_serp%3Aa713af83-f030-41c7-8270-340bb686cd0a


----------



## EarlS

Grained - awesome project!!!

Chris - thanks for herding the cats


----------

